# سیستم عامل ها > سیستم عامل های آزاد > توسعه‌ی لینوکس و نرم افزارهای آزاد >  لینوکس،پول حروم کردنه!

## hosseinzadeh

آقای کریس شارپ،از مسئولین مایکروسافت در آسیا،معتقد است که استفاده از لینوکس و پروژه های متن باز ،به اقتصاد کشورها آسیب می رساند. 8) 
نکته جالب اینجاست که شارپ سابقا از کارکنان ردهت بوده است!
Chris Sharp, director for platform strategy for Microsoft in Asia-Pacific, said governments that standardise on open-source software are hurting their local software vendors as they can't make the money needed to invest in their own software products. 


<span dir=ltr>Sharp, who used to work for Red Hat before joining Microsoft, said building open-source software is a "waste of money" and that a company was in effect giving away its intellectual property, preventing it from getting future benefits. "If you are compelled to give back to the community, then you don't have the opportunity to benefit from that knowledge," he stressed. 


Sharp added that there are several myths surrounding open source. People tend to believe it is free, he said, but even companies that support open source are just as motivated by commercial interests as any other commercial software vendor. Apparently undermining his initial assertion about open-source ruining local software efforts, he pointed out that open source giants such as Red Hat and IBM are still after a return on their investments. "They are not for the greater good of the community; they are also after the money," he said. 


He then contradicted himself again, adding that without getting back any commercial returns, a software company will find it difficult to invest in developing new software products. Intellectual property rights fuel sustained innovation, was his point. "With open source, there is no way to make more software." 


This aggressive if confused approach comes after months of determined effort by the software giant to prevent Linux taking over as the de facto operating system in the world's largest expanding software market. </span>

<span dir=ltr>Two months ago, Microsoft's Asia-Pacific CTO Paul Moore told a bemused audience that no Asian governments were going with Linux. "I believe there is no government that has a policy going beyond recommending open source," he said, immediately contradicting himself with, "If so, I believe that is not to their best interest." 


Sharp tried the same thing, saying that announcements that certain governments are deploying open source software are untrue. In many cases, he said, it's just one branch or agency of the government making the announcement, and it is not a government-wide purchasing policy. 


An earlier, also failed, tactic in September, saw Microsoft's director of government affairs in Asia, Tom Robertson, explain that a deal by the Japanese, Chinese and South Korean governments to build their own open-source software was anti-competitive. Bizarre in the extreme you would think for a company investigated across the globe for abusing its monopoly. 


So, Microsoft is not at all worried about open-source software destroying its market control because they are damaging themselves and no one is using open source anyway. It is so unconcerned in fact that the software giant has produced two cut-down versions of XP in very specific local languages and attempted to charge less than Linux, and failed to do so. 


It is so unconcerned that it has rewritten its cardinal rule about one price for Windows across the globe. And is so unconcerned that its execs have been touring the region's governments non-stop for three months telling them why they should buy Microsoft. Yep, Microsoft is very relaxed about open source in Asia. </span>

----------


## hosseinzadeh

منابعو یادم رفت:
http://www.techworld.com/opsys/news/...fm?newsid=1615 :flower:

----------


## JavanSoft

:lol: 
من نمی دونم چرا دقیقا برعکس فکر می کنم ... تفکر آزاد بودنی که لینوکس به من داده رو با هیچ چیزی نمی تونم مقایسه کنم و با هیچ منطقی نمی تونم حذفش کنم ...

----------


## rezaTavak

به اقتصاد ایران که کاری نداره!

----------


## kia1349

بابا اینهارو بیل گیتس خریده 
÷ول بهشون داده تا این حرفها رو بزنن
لینوکس جون و عمره

----------


## Hidarneh

> به اقتصاد ایران که کاری نداره!


مگه ایران اقتصاد هم داره ؟

----------


## hashemian

آقایون کدوم از شماها که اینقدر از لینوکس طرفداری میکنید تا حالا ویندوز کامپیوترتون رو پاک کردید و فقط با لینوکس کار کردید. برای لینوکس برنامه نوشتید و در کل فقط با لینوکس کار کردید؟

----------


## whitehat

> آقایون کدوم از شماها که اینقدر از لینوکس طرفداری میکنید تا حالا ویندوز کامپیوترتون رو پاک کردید و فقط با لینوکس کار کردید. برای لینوکس برنامه نوشتید و در کل فقط با لینوکس کار کردید؟


من به شخصه هنوز این کار را انجام ندادم ولی فکر نکنم که آن روز زیاد دور باشه.الان خیلی ها این کار را کرده اند .من الان مدتها است که دارم ازش استفاده می کنم بدون هیچ انتی ویروسی و هیچ مشکلی نداشتم ولی تا حالا این ویروس های ویندوز خیلی به من ضرر زده  :cry:  مثل همین جیفو  :-x  
بهتر است این مصاحبه را بخوانید .و ببینید در ایران هم کار هایی داره میشه.
(اینها فقط یک نظر شخصی است :wink: )
موفق باشید

----------


## hashemian

اگر لینوکس آنتی ویروس نداره به خاطر اینکه هیچ کس در دنیا وقت خودشو صرف نوشتن ویروس برای لینوکس نمیکند یا سعی نمیکند لینوکس را هک کند. جدای از ایران که همه چیز مجانی است در بقیه کشور ها همه برای سیستم عاملی کار میکنند که درآمدی داشته باشند. حتی با ویروس نویسی برای ویندوز هم درآمد بیشتری دارند. من حدود 9 ماه مجبور بودم در لینوکس کار کنم و ویندوز نداشته باشم در این مدت فهمیدم که به هیچ عنوان نمیتوان لینوکس را در همه کامپیوتر های کشور به عنوان سیستم عامل در نظر گرفت. لینوکس برنامه زیاد داره حدود 3600 دستور فقط تو Terminal خودش داره ولی اکثرا باگ دارن یا درست کار نمیکنند. در ضمن یه لینوکسی که یه مقدار بشه باهاش کار کرد RedHat است که بهتره بدونید دیگه مجانی نیست و Fedora Core 1 1400 دلار قیمت دارد :!: . پس دیگه نمیشه به عنوان یه سیستم عامل رایگان به لینوکس نگاه کرد.

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

برادر من، 1400 دلار قیمت فدورا نیست، بلکه قیمت Redhat Enterprise Linux است.

----------

دوست عزیز فدورا مجانیه!!!!!! اون Redhat Enterprise هست که پولیه اونم به خاطر اینکه ساپورت خفن داره!!
در ضمن من که لینوکس کار واقعی نیستم اما لینوکس کارهای حرفه ای ویندوزشونم پاک می کنم(مثل یکی از دوستان من) و بدون هیچ مشکلی با لینوکس خود کار می کنن
در ضمن اینجا هیچ کسی نیست که توانایی های مایکروسافت رو ندید بگیره چون اگه کارش درست نبود که نمی تونست بازار رو بگیره اما باید قبول کنی که اگر بخواد سیستم عامل ها رو مقایسه کنی می بینی که لینوکس بهتره هر چند که مایکروسافت هم خوبی های زیادی داره مثل اینکه Documention سازی محصولاتش عالیه!!(البته ردهت هم واقعا فوق العاده بود مستند سازیش)

----------

آقای کرامتی من داشتم تایپ می کردم سه سوت پست زدی ایول :D  :D

----------


## Inprise

> من حدود 9 ماه مجبور بودم در لینوکس کار کنم و ویندوز نداشته باشم در این مدت فهمیدم ...





> لینوکس برنامه زیاد داره حدود 3600 دستور فقط تو Terminal خودش داره





> اکثرا باگ دارن یا درست کار نمیکنند


یکی از نکاتی که همیشه در تقابل تکنولوژی ها موقع بحث مشکل ایجاد میکنه ، ارائه مطالب غیر فنی و بی ربط یا غیر واقعی صرفا" برای القای نظر شخصی است . قبلا" هم دو سه بار عرض کردم که متاسفانه هر جا بحثی وجود داشته باشه که توش دو تا موجودیت مورد بررسی قرار میگیرن و طرفین بجای بحث فنی و مبتنی بر سواد/تجربه ، حرف مفت تحویل هم بدن ، آخر و عاقبتی جز اتلاف وقت و هزینه و دیتا ترسفر هاست نداره . 

برادر عزیز ؛
تو اگر حتی یک لینوکس کار مبتدی با تجربه دو سه ماه میبودی هم نباید اینطور اظهار نظر میکردی ؛ به هیچ وجه قصد ندارم تجربه های شخصیم رو حداقل تو این مرحله از حرف مطرح کنم ، اما با انداختن نیم نگاهی به کسب و کار سورس آزاد ، آون سوی مرزهای میهن سر سبز و انقلابی مون ، میتونی به وضوح درک کنی که اگر "تصورات " شخصی تو حتی یک ریال ، محلی از اعراب میداشت ، سازمانها و موسسات غول پیکر ، میلیاردها دلار پول عزیز تر از جان رو به حساب توسعه گران سورس آزاد واریز نمیکردند که از این رهگذر ، HP بتونه از ور شکستگی نجات پیدا کنه ، آمازون هفده میلیون دلار صرفه جوئی کنه ، اوراکل محصولاتش رو نصف قیمت بفروشه ، ردهت و زیر مجموعه هاش جهش های غیر قابل باور داشته باشن ، SuSe مناقصه های مختلفی رو یکی پس از دیگری ببره ، Mandrake دولت فرانسه رو قبضه کنه و ...

آیا تصور میکنی یه سیستم احمق با 3000 تا دستور توی ترمینال (!؟) که اکثرا" باک دارن ، میتونه پلت فرم مناسبی برای شاتلها و فضا پیماهای امریکا باشه ؟ آیا تصور میکنی بزرگترین نیروگاه هسته ای شرق دنیا ( حوالی مسکو ) میتونه به چنین موجود مضحکی اعتماد کنه و تمام نرم افزارهای کنترلگرش رو بر مبنای اون توسعه بده ؟ یا این سیستم - بر خلاف ادعای غیر کارشناسی تو - اونقدر قابل اعتماد هست که ویندوز "احمق" و پیاده سازان ابله ترش رو راهی حاشیه کنه و کسب و کار و پلت فرم روندهای حیاتی و Critical دنیا رو در اختیار خودش بگیره .

شاید هم تقصیر بعضی از ماها نباشه ؛ وقتی آدم تمام چیزی که میبینه یه PC مضحک است و یه ویندوز XP  و پیشرفته ترین بعد تکنولوژی تو کشور همانا موبایل (!) است ، شاید نشه انتظار بیشتری داشت ؛ اما اگر سری به جاهای دیگه دنیا بزنی ، چیزی که دیده میشه واقعا" متفاوته .





> در ضمن یه لینوکسی که یه مقدار بشه باهاش کار کرد RedHat است که بهتره بدونید دیگه مجانی نیست و Fedora Core 1 1400 دلار قیمت دارد  . پس دیگه نمیشه به عنوان یه سیستم عامل رایگان به لینوکس نگاه کرد.



جل الخالق !  :shock: 

حالا مجال بحث در مورد فلسفهء GNU و دلیل تجاری بودن برخی از نگارشهای لینوکس و ... نیست ، اما شاید برات خوب باشه بدونی ، همین حالا حجم عظیمی از کاربری لینوکس متعلق است به اعضای خانوادهء Debian و SlackWare ؛ ایضا" SuSe هم بازار گسترده و رو به رشدی داره . توربو لینوکس داره موسسات دولتی و اقتصادی شرق آسیا خصوصا ژاپن و چین رو قبضه میکنه و ...




> در این مدت فهمیدم که به هیچ عنوان نمیتوان لینوکس را در همه کامپیوتر های کشور به عنوان سیستم عامل در نظر گرفت


جالبه  :) 
اتفاقا" من به وفور به آدمهائی روبرو شدم که مثل تو ( ناشیانه ) در مورد سیستم عاملی که نمیشناختندش ( یعنی : ویندوز ) صحبت میکردند ؛ با افراد زیادی روبرو شدم که بعد از سالها برنامه نویسی با سی و پرل بعد از دیدن یک برنامه نویس ویندوز ( مثلا این حقیر ) در مورد ادبیات برنامه نویسی روی ویندوز سوال میکردند و ...

اگر تمام دنیا رو توی میدون انقلاب و میدون ونک و میدون خراسون و پاساژ پایتخت ( که فقط لینوکس ردهت داره ) ببینیم ، شاید نوشته های تو قابل درک و قابل فهم باشه ؛ اما برای درک واقعیت آدم باید جاهای دیگه رو هم ببینه ، از وضع کسب و کار و ادبیات پذیرش یک نرم افزار در سازمانهای غول پیکر اروپائی/امریکائی مطلع باشه ، بعد اظهار نظر کنه .

-

از تمام این حقائق که بگذریم ، یک لینوکس کار حتی متوسط که فرهنگ سورس آزاد رو درک کرده و حداقل اینقدر سواد داره که بفهمه "چرا روی لینوکس و یونیکس ویروسهای چندانی وجود ندارن" ، مطمئنا" ارزش و اهمیت "سورس آزاد" رو نمیتونه انکار کنه .

_شاید بعدا" بیشتر در این مورد نوشتیم ..._

خوش باشید  :)

----------


## houtanal

> اگر تمام دنیا رو توی میدون انقلاب و میدون ونک و میدون خراسون و پاساژ پایتخت ( که فقط لینوکس ردهت داره ) ببینیم


اتفاقا همین امروز پایتخت بودم fedoracore2 و suse 9.1 و redhat9 رو داشت اما نکته جالب اینجاست که suse ده هزار تومان قیمت داره اما ویندوز XP دو هزار تومان(تو انقلاب هزار توان هم هست)



> چرا روی لینوکس و یونیکس ویروسهای چندانی وجود ندارن


درسته بخاطر سیستم فابل لینوکس ویروس ها روی اون چندان اثری ندارن اما بعید می دونم این سیستم غیر قابل شکستن باشه(هر چند در ویندوز این کار خیلی راحت تره)
درسته که تخصص و سواد بحث در مورد ویندوز و اللخصوص لینوکس را ندارم اما در هر موقعیت بنا به نیاز باید سیستم عاملی را که پاسخ گوی آن کار است را با نظر متخصصان آن امر انتخاب کرد(کی میخواهیم یاد بگیریم که کارها باید تخصصی بشه؟!)
در نهایت اگر برنامه نویس باشید می فهمید که سورس باز تا چه میزان مفید است
توضیح:سورس باز به معنای نرم افزار مجانی نیست!!!!www.gnu.org

----------


## whitehat

> اگر لینوکس آنتی ویروس نداره به خاطر اینکه هیچ کس در دنیا وقت خودشو صرف نوشتن ویروس برای لینوکس نمیکند یا سعی نمیکند لینوکس را هک کند


شما کافیه برید ببنید چند درصد از سرور های مهم دنیا از لینوکس و یا freebsd استفاده می کنند و چند درصد از خانواده Micro$oft ؟یعنی هکر ها و ویروس نویس ها فقط با ویندوز دشمنی دارند یا براشون این سرور ها بی ارزش است !؟ چرا باید این افراد بیشتر متوجه سیستم عاملی باشند که درصد کمتری از سرور های دنیا را تشکیل می دهد؟
اصلا انتظار از یک سیستم عامل چیست؟؟ 



> درسته بخاطر سیستم فابل لینوکس ویروس ها روی اون چندان اثری ندارن


البته فکر کنم دلیل بهتری داره که پس از کمی تحقیق می نویسم  :wink:  البته امیدوارم اساتید بهتر توضیح دهند  :) 

استاد Inprise واقعا مقاله خوبی بود   :تشویق:   :flower:  :heart:  :flower:    :تشویق:  
من می خواستم یک چیز هایی بنویسم ولی حتی 10% از مقاله شما نمی شد !!! :oops:  :wink: 



> شاید بعدا" بیشتر در این مورد نوشتیم ...


اگر برای شما مقدور است این شاید را به حتما تبدیل کنید.
با تشکر

----------


## rezaTavak

من فقط اینو میدونم اون موقع که داس روی کار بود افتخار میکروسافت این بود که از دستوراتی مشابه یونیکس داره استفاده میکنه.

----------


## oxygenws

> اگر لینوکس آنتی ویروس نداره به خاطر اینکه هیچ کس در دنیا وقت خودشو صرف نوشتن ویروس برای لینوکس نمیکند یا سعی نمیکند لینوکس را هک کند. جدای از ایران که همه چیز مجانی است در بقیه کشور ها همه برای سیستم عاملی کار میکنند که درآمدی داشته باشند. حتی با ویروس نویسی برای ویندوز هم درآمد بیشتری دارند. من حدود 9 ماه مجبور بودم در لینوکس کار کنم و ویندوز نداشته باشم در این مدت فهمیدم که به هیچ عنوان نمیتوان لینوکس را در همه کامپیوتر های کشور به عنوان سیستم عامل در نظر گرفت. لینوکس برنامه زیاد داره حدود 3600 دستور فقط تو Terminal خودش داره ولی اکثرا باگ دارن یا درست کار نمیکنند. در ضمن یه لینوکسی که یه مقدار بشه باهاش کار کرد RedHat است که بهتره بدونید دیگه مجانی نیست و Fedora Core 1 1400 دلار قیمت دارد :!: . پس دیگه نمیشه به عنوان یه سیستم عامل رایگان به لینوکس نگاه کرد.


ممنون می شم زحمت خوندن این مطلب رو بکشی:
According to new research published by Evans Data this week, a significant majority of Linux servers have never been infected with a virus and have never been compromised by a malicious attack.
"Linux architecture makes it far more difficult for virus writers to gain access to a Linux machine with elevated privileges, so whatever damage a virus can do on Linux is limited to the 'jail' in which the virus must run," Nicholas Petreley, Evans Data's Linux analyst"Since things like WINE and Win4Lin emulate Windows faithfully, a virus that enters through Outlook or IE could possibly damage your installation of WINE or Win4Lin, but it cannot damage the Linux operating system itself," Petreley said.
مورد بالا جواب یکی از سوالات خودم در بخش لینوکس هم هست :)

منبع: http://www.internetnews.com/dev-news...le.php/3388181

----------


## hashemian

ادب و شعور کسی که در این سایت عنوان مدیر بخش را دارد بشتر از این حد باشد که سواد و درک افراد را بر حسب تعداد پست مطالب و درجه کاربر بداند شما مطالب خودتون را مبتنی بر سواد و تجربه میدانید چون به عنوان مدیر این بخش هستید و صحبت های من را حرف مفت معرفی کنید چون کاربر جدید هستم

آقای عزیز شما که نیم نگاهی به کسب و کار سورس آزاد ، آون سوی مرزهای میهن سر سبز و انقلابی مون  انداختی بهتره به این نکته هم توجه کنی که که طبق آمار سایت گوگل 91 درصد افراد از طریق سیستم عامل ویندوز به گوگل در ماه می 2004 وصل شدند
(http://www.google.com/press/zeitgeis...ist-may04.html).من اگر گفتم نمیتوان لینوکس رو به عنوان سیستم عامل در نظر گرفت منظورم در کامپیوتر های PC بود که توسط مردم استفاده میشه نه کامپیوترهای آمازون و اوراکل و HP و.... این از نظر آماری (البته اگر سایت گوگل را قبول دارید و آمار آن را حرف مفت معرفی نمیکنید چون Sergey Brin اصلا در سایت شما عضو نیست)

شما که اینقدر از لینوکس طرفداری میکنید شخصا چقر با لینوکس کار کرده اید چند تا از برنامه هاتون رو باKDevelop نوشتید چند تا فرم با Qt Designer طراحی کرده اید چند تا از برنامه های تحت C خودتون رو با ++g کامپایل کردید. چه مدت با ادیتور Anjuta کار کردید چند بار تا حالا با KPPP در لینوکس به اینترنت وصل شده اید. تا حالا تونستید دوربین دیجیتال خودتون رو به لینوکس وصل کنید. تا حالا از WINE استفاده کردید البته شما که از وضع کسب و کار و ادبیات پذیرش یک نرم افزار در سازمانهای غول پیکر اروپائی/امریکائی مطلع هستید و تمام دنیا رو توی میدون انقلاب و میدون ونک و میدون خراسون و پاساژ پایتخت ( که فقط لینوکس ردهت داره ) نمیبینید و مثل بنده ناشی نیستید حتما تمام این نرمافزار ها رو حتی Source هایش رو هم حفظ هستید. بهتره از این شرکت و اون شرکت صحبت نکنید ویندوز رو ترک کنید و وارد عمل بشید از لینوکس استفاده کنید تا بفهمید این سیستم عامل به درد همون شاتل ها و نیروگاه هسته ای شرق دنیا ( حوالی مسکو ) میخوره نه به درد یک سیستم عامل ملی اون هم در کشوری که به قول شما جدید ترین تکنولوژی آن موبایل است و جدید ترین برنامه نصب شده در هر سیستم عامل آخرین نسخه Yahoo Messengerو Winamp و...




> آدم تمام چیزی که میبینه یه PC مضحک است و یه ویندوز XP و پیشرفته ترین بعد تکنولوژی تو کشور 
> همانا موبایل (!) است


همین موارد به اصطلاح تکنولوژی هم برای لینوکس زیادی است من به تناسب کارم مجبور بودم روی Loptopخودم لینوکس نصب کنم ولی وقتی اقدام کردم به من گقتند که روی مدل Loptop من لینوکس نصب نمیشه و مجبور به تعویض اوون شدم و Loptopی خریدم که لینوکس بتونه روی اوون نصب بشه بهتره این رو هم بدونید که فقط 2 یا 3 مدل Loptop در ایران پیدا میشه که میشه روش لینوکس نصب کرد.
بهترین تکنولوژی ایران هم یعنی موبایل با لینوکس کار نمیکنه وقتی شما یک گوشی موبایل رو InfraRed ش رو فعال کنید و روبروی کامپیوتری که ویندوز داره بگیرید بعد از 30 ثانیه یه مودم جدید با اسم نوع گوشی موبایل به لیست مودم های شما اضافه میشه ولی بهتره این کار رو توی لینوکس انجام ندید چون به جای 30 ثانیه 30 سال هم صبر کنید اینچنین اتفاقی رخ نمیده.

قبول دارم این کارها خیلی ساده و پیش پا افتاده است ولی وقتی لینوکس توانایی انجام اونها رو نداره بهتره جاهایی استفاده بشه که احتیاجی به این موارد نیست نه روی PC ها و به جای سیستم عامل یک کامپیوتر شخصی.




> ، Mandrake دولت فرانسه رو قبضه کنه


چه جالب Mandrake دولت فرانسه رو تسخیر کرده پس با توجه به آمار سایت گوگل کمتر از 5 درصد مردم فرانسه از گوگل استفاده میکنند از این کشور پیشرفته که دیگه جدیدترین تکنولوژی شون موبایل نیست بعیده نه؟ :wink: 

اگر Suse در ایران 10000 تومان و Windows XP به قول شما 2000 تومان است دلیل بر برتری Suse نیست دلیل بر گسترش و رواج ویندوز است. هر نرم افزاری که کمتر پیدا بشه قیمت بیشتری هم داره مثلا قیمت SQL Server و MySQL یکی نیست و اوون هم به خاطر اینه که MySQL نصف SQL Server هم استفاده نمیشه.

در کل آقای Inprise اینقدر غرور هم خوب نیست به جز شما هم در همین ایران خودمون خیلی ها هستند که تو این زمینه تخصص دارند یه ذره چشمتون رو از تکنولوژی های روز دنیا و سازمانهای غول پیکر اروپائی/امریکائی بردارید اطراف خودتون رو نگاه کنید تا موقعیت خودتون رو درک کنید شاید یه مقدار مودب تر صحبت کردید

----------


## hashemian

منظور من از اینکه لینوکس فایده نداره برنامه نویسی تحت لینوکس بود لینوکس هیچ محیط مناسبی برای برنامه نویسی نداره من توی لینوکس شبکه کار نکردم ولی برای برنامه نویسی لینوکس اصلا محیط مناسبی نیست مخصوصا برای ما که به برنامه نویسی ویندوز با اوون همه ابزارهاش عادت کردیم بهترین محیط طراحی به اصطلاح ویژوال لینوکس Qt Designer است که برنامه نویسی ویژوال اینقدر با اون سخته که آدم با ++C برنامه ویژوال بنویسه راحتتر به نتیجه میرسه برای هر برنامه ای هم باید MakeFile و Config درست کرد که خود نوشتن این دو تا از اسمبلی هم سختتره. شاید لینوکس شبکه قوی داشته باشه ولی من تا حالا هیچ محیط مناسبی برای برنامه نویسی توی لینوکس ندیدم

----------


## sars_tehrani

***ویرایش شد***

مراقب باش پسر گل 100 چشمی حواسم به شما هست.

Delphi-Clinic

----------


## hmm

سلام 

بحث من اینه که در توانایی و قابلیتهای فوق العاده لینوکس شکی نیست ولی فکر میکنم  سرمایه گذاران لینوکس بیشتر به جنبه سروری لینوکی تمرکز کردند ولی جدیدا به حوزه عمومی pc ها هم نظری دارند خب طبیعی هست که سیستم عامل جوانی مانند لینوکس تا وقتی که بخواهد مانند ویندوز تمام ابزار های رو در اختیار کاربرانش قرار بده زمان میبره و نباید انتظار داشت همین العان معادل تمام نرم افزار های ویندوز رو داشته باشه عقیده من اینه که باید فعلا از ویندوز در شرکتها و سازمانها استفاده کنیم و به طور موازی بخش لینوکس رو فعال کنیم (در ایران) تا در چند سال آینده بطور کامل سیستم عامل رو به لینوکس انتقال بدیم
البته این نظر شخصی منه خوبه بدونید من یک خط از لینوکس رو بلد نیستم  :lol:  ولی تونستم رو دستگاهم نصب کنم و میدونم آینده مال لینوکسه هر که متعصبانه روی ویندوز درجا بزنه به سرنوشت فاکس پرو کارها در داس محکوم میشه  :shock: 
ممنون - موفق باشید

----------


## Fardin_Lord

بی خیال بابا باز که بحث راه انداختین  :D 

به نظر من هر چیزی تو دنیا معروف بشه به همون اندازه دشمناش هم بیشتر میشه
ویندوز داره چوب معروف بودن و پر استفاده بودنشو میخوره
همه دارن سعی میکنن با پیدا کردن باگ و نوشتن ویروس به این سیستم عامل ضربه بزنن
مطمپن باشید لینوکس هم اگه یک روزی اینقد پر استفاده بشه با توجه به سورس باز بودنش خیلی در پیت تر از ویندوز خواهد شد
البته در قدرت لینوکس هیچ شکی نیست ولی شما اگه خودتو جای یک ویروس نویس بذاری میبینی که فعلا نوشتن ویروس برای این سیستم عامل چیزی جز وقت تلف کردن نیست
حالا صبر کنید تا لینوکس سیستم عامل ملی ایران بشه تا ببینید که چجوری براش باگ و ویروسهای خطرناک از هکرهای ایرانی در بیاد  :lol:  در این مورد شک نکنید که با توجه به سورس باز بودن لینوک شکستن قفلها و نوشتن ویروس خیلی راحت تر خواهد بود  :D

به نظر من لینوکس کابوس برنامه نویسان ایرانی هست و خواهد بود
لینوکس برای یک کشور عقب افتاده از تکنولوژی و جهان سومی مثل ایران خیلی سنگین و بیهوده هست.

----------


## houtanal

> چون کاربر جدید هستم





> در کل آقای Inprise اینقدر غرور هم خوب نیست به جز شما هم در همین ایران خودمون خیلی ها هستند که تو این زمینه تخصص دارند یه ذره چشمتون رو از تکنولوژی های روز دنیا و سازمانهای غول پیکر اروپائی/امریکائی بردارید اطراف خودتون رو نگاه کنید تا موقعیت خودتون رو درک کنید شاید یه مقدار مودب تر صحبت کردید


این دو تا رو بذار کنار هم یه نتیجه بگیر!(از Inprise   :evil2: طرفداری نمی کنم)



> اگر Suse در ایران 10000 تومان و Windows XP به قول شما 2000 تومان است دلیل بر برتری Suse نیست دلیل بر گسترش و رواج ویندوز است.


شما خیلی زود نتیجه می گیرید و برداشت می کنید . من منظورم برتری Suse نبود گفتم تو ایران نرم افزار های رایگان از نرم افزار های تجاری گرون تر هستند(چیمون مثل آدمیزاده که این یکی باشه؟! :mrgreen: )



> که با توجه به سورس باز بودن لینوک شکستن قفلها و نوشتن ویروس خیلی راحت تر خواهد بود


اما توجه کنید که همه برای نوشتن ویروس و حمله کردن به آن از سورسش استفاده نم کنند بسیاری هم با پیدا کردن مشکل سعی در رفع آن خواهند کرد بد نیست اگر نگاهی به تاریخ لینوکس و کلا سورس باز بیندازید



> به نظر من لینوکس کابوس برنامه نویسان ایرانی هست و خواهد بود


کسانی که با روزگار خود پیش نمی روند محکوم به فنا هستند :mrgreen: بارها گفتم مهم نیست شما چی کار می کنید تحت لینوکس برنامه می نویسید یا ویندوز یا هر چی دیگه اکر تو کارتون بهترین باشید از این کابوس ها نخواهید دید
توصیه پزشکی:هنگام دیدن کابوس از خواب بلند شوید!



> لینوکس برای یک کشور عقب افتاده از تکنولوژی و جهان سومی مثل ایران خیلی سنگین و بیهوده هست.


یه جورایی موافقم متاسفانه با توجه به اینکه نظام آموزشی و علمی ما از پایه ویران است (ربطش بر می گرده به تاریخ کامپیوتر که همیشه یه اسمی از برکلی یا استانفورد هست) بعید می دونم با سرعتی که سایر ممالک آباد و سر سبز اسلامی(و حتی کفر!)پیشرفت می کنند پیشرفت کنیم.کاری که باید در دانشگاه ها انجام شود در شرکت های قراردادی انجام خواهد شد.

----------


## Inprise

*سلام؛*




> ادب و شعور کسی که در این سایت عنوان مدیر بخش را دارد بشتر از این حد باشد که سواد و درک افراد را بر حسب تعداد پست مطالب و درجه کاربر بداند شما مطالب خودتون را مبتنی بر سواد و تجربه میدانید چون به عنوان مدیر این بخش هستید و صحبت های من را حرف مفت معرفی کنید چون کاربر جدید هستم


نه پسر جان ؛

دو مطلبی که توی این بخش پست کردی دقیقا" حرف مفت بود . حرف غلط ، حرف با شک و شبهه ، سوال ، جواب و ... هیچکدام نمیتونن مستوجب اون نوع برخورد بنده باشن . از نظر من نود درصد اعضای این وب سایت نسبت به میزان زمان فعال من تازه وارد هستند ، آیا همه جای سایت چنین برخوردی رو مشاهده میکنی ؟ یقینا" خیر . پس اون جواب رو از من چرا گرفتی ؟ دقیقا" به این خاطر که داری سعی میکنی در مورد چیزی که "هیچ" اطلاعی ازش نداری ، ضمن اظهار نظر ، ادعا هم بکنی . این حرف مفت است و یقینا" عقوبت حداقلی که میشه براش در نظر گرفت حذف کردن پستهای نویسندهء اونه . حداقل از نظر من ، در بحثهای تکنیکی تازه وارد یا قدیمی بودن هیچ اهمیتی نداره ، اما حرف مفت زدن یا حرف مفت نزدن دارای اهمیت خاصی است .





> من اگر گفتم نمیتوان لینوکس رو به عنوان سیستم عامل در نظر گرفت منظورم در کامپیوتر های PC بود که توسط مردم استفاده میشه


حتی با این تفسیر باز هم به لحاظ فنی مطلبت کاملا" بی ربط بود که نشون میداد "هیچ" دانشی در مورد لینوکس نداری . فراموش نکردی که نوشته ات رو ؟ شاید بهتر باشه یاد آوری کنم چی نوشتی :




> لینوکس برنامه زیاد داره حدود 3600 دستور فقط تو Terminal خودش داره ولی اکثرا باگ دارن یا درست کار نمیکنند.


ایضا" :




> Fedora Core 1 1400 دلار قیمت دارد


بنده به این در افشانی ها نمیگم مباحثه فنی و علمی که فوق العاده هم بهش علاقه مند هستم ؛ 





> شما که اینقدر از لینوکس طرفداری میکنید شخصا چقر با لینوکس کار کرده اید چند تا از برنامه هاتون رو باKDevelop نوشتید چند تا فرم با Qt Designer طراحی کرده اید چند تا از برنامه های تحت C خودتون رو با ++g کامپایل کردید. چه مدت با ادیتور Anjuta کار کردید چند بار تا حالا با KPPP در لینوکس به اینترنت وصل شده اید. تا حالا تونستید دوربین دیجیتال خودتون رو به لینوکس وصل کنید. تا حالا از WINE استفاده کردید


همونطوری که دفعه قبل عرض کردم ، شاید از یک دیدگاه مقصر نباشی . چون اینطوری عادت کردی که همه چیز رو با خودت بسنجی . باید بدونی اینکه من چقدر از لینوکس استفاده کردم یا تو چقدر اهمیت چندانی نداره ! ( چون بخش قابل توجهی از تجربیات شغلی من به نحوی از انحاء با کنترل سخت افزار و سیستمهای Embedded مرتبط بوده ، سالهاست که با Flavor های یونیکس مانوس هستم ، اما آنچه که نوشته میشه مطلقا" مبتنی بر تجربه شخصی نیست . دقیقا" خطائی که اغلب افراد در مواجهه با لینوکس مرتکب میشن همین مساله است . یعنی من و رفیقم و بچه محلمون تا بحال تجربه موفق ای با QT نداشتیم ، پس این ابزار ، موجود به درد نخوری برای توسعه نرم افزار های عام و معمولی است ! و مغالطه هائی از این دست ... )

مطمئنا" نیتت از نوشتن مطالب فوق "سوال" کردن نبوده ، اما محض احتیاط ، بنده از تمام ابزارهائی که نام بردی استفاده کردم و مطابق کارکردی که براشون تعریف شده ، ازشون جوابهای قابل قبولی گرفتم ، اما از اون مهمتر اینه که به وفور سناریوهای موفق کاربرد تکنولوژی های سورس آزاد رو از نزدیک دیدم . تو وقتی میتونی به کسی بگی طرفدار لینوکس که اون ، یکی باشه تو مایه های خودت که به هر دلیل ، ناشیانه و بدون دانش داره یه چیز رو تخطئه میکنه ، لیک بنده حقیر همین حالا دارم از ویندوز استفاده میکنم و برای بقیه عمرم هم احتمالا" همین کار رو خواهم کرد ایضا" هر چند بصورت حرفه ای "شغل" ام برنامه نویسی نبوده ، برنامه نویس قابلی هستم ، خصوصا" در محیط ویندوز . آیا تصور میکنی آدم باید یا رومی روم باشه یا زنگی زنگ ؟ یا لینوکس مزخرف است و ویندوز خوب یا بالعکس ؟ و طرفداری از یک چیز مبتنی بر چهار تا تجربه موفق یا چهار تا تجربه نا موفق در مورد یه چیز واحد باشه ؟ من اینطور فکر نمیکنم . قضاوت منطقی و صحیح ، یه الفبای مشخص داره که اولین حرفش سواد ، دومیش تجربه ، سومیش مشاهده است و ...الخ .





> وارد عمل بشید از لینوکس استفاده کنید تا بفهمید این سیستم عامل به درد همون شاتل ها و نیروگاه هسته ای شرق دنیا ( حوالی مسکو ) میخوره نه به درد یک سیستم عامل ملی اون هم در کشوری که به قول شما جدید ترین تکنولوژی آن موبایل است و جدید ترین برنامه نصب شده در هر سیستم عامل آخرین نسخه Yahoo Messengerو Winamp و...


ببین ؛
تو یا معتقدی ( به هر دلیل - به عقیده من بدون دلیل ) لینوکس موجود مزخرف و غیر قابل استفاده ای است ، که در این صورت لازمه در موردش دانش داشته باشی که عطف به این نوشته ها :




> لینوکس برنامه زیاد داره حدود 3600 دستور فقط تو Terminal خودش داره ولی اکثرا باگ دارن یا درست کار نمیکنند.


ایضا" :




> Fedora Core 1 1400 دلار قیمت دارد


مطمئنا" این دانش رو نداری . قصد و نیت من این نیست که اینجا با تو خیلی جدی در مورد نقش و اهمیت و تاثیر جامعهء سورس آزاد در روند توسعه نرم افزار صحبت کنم ، مطمئنا" تو فضای این بحث نمیگنجه ، اما تاکید میکنم یه حرف زمانی حسابی است که گوینده اش در مورد موضوع مورد بحث دانش و تجربه داشته باشه ، یا در مقام پرسش و کسب دانش باشه . من تو رو توی هیچکدوم از این موقعیتها نمیبینم .

"لینوکس" یک سیستم عامل است که به لحاظ نوع کاربری های عام تفاوت فاحشی با ویندوز نداره که در بسیاری از نقاط دنیا اصولا" ویندوز رو حتی از بازار Desktop هم حذف کرده ، پس لینوکس ابزاری خاص منظور برای سرویس دهی ، سیستمهای کنترلی و ... نیست ، میتونه یه ابزار همه منظوره هم باشه . حالا اگر تو تصور میکنی توی ایران چنین چیزی میسر نمیشه ، بحث دیگری است که ربطی به این بحث نداره .





> همین موارد به اصطلاح تکنولوژی هم برای لینوکس زیادی است من به تناسب کارم مجبور بودم روی Loptopخودم لینوکس نصب کنم ولی وقتی اقدام کردم به من گقتند که روی مدل Loptop من لینوکس نصب نمیشه و مجبور به تعویض اوون شدم و Loptopی خریدم که لینوکس بتونه روی اوون نصب بشه بهتره این رو هم بدونید که فقط 2 یا 3 مدل Loptop در ایران پیدا میشه که میشه روش لینوکس نصب کرد. 
> بهترین تکنولوژی ایران هم یعنی موبایل با لینوکس کار نمیکنه وقتی شما یک گوشی موبایل رو InfraRed ش رو فعال کنید و روبروی کامپیوتری که ویندوز داره بگیرید بعد از 30 ثانیه یه مودم جدید با اسم نوع گوشی موبایل به لیست مودم های شما اضافه میشه ولی بهتره این کار رو توی لینوکس انجام ندید چون به جای 30 ثانیه 30 سال هم صبر کنید اینچنین اتفاقی رخ نمیده.


پس همونطوری که عرض کردم تجربه ات در مورد لینوکس فوق العاده محدود و منحصر است به یک تجربه شخصی و تلخ . آیا تصور میکنی این یه معیار معقول برای قضاوت است ؟ یقینا" اینطور نیست . من چنین برخوردهائی رو اینجا یا جاهای دیگه به کرات ، به کرات ، به کرات دیدم ، و جالبه که همیشه افرادی به صورت چکشی و کاملا" جامد یه حقیقت رو رد میکنن که دانش چندانی در موردش ندارن ، و از اون جالبتر اینه که دو سه روز که اون بحث ادامه پیدا میکنه ، یواش یواش این "نه ماه" ها به چند هفته و پروژه های متعدد به یکی دو تا تجربه معدود تقلیل پیدا میکنن .





> قبول دارم این کارها خیلی ساده و پیش پا افتاده است ولی وقتی لینوکس توانایی انجام اونها رو نداره بهتره جاهایی استفاده بشه که احتیاجی به این موارد نیست نه روی PC ها و به جای سیستم عامل یک کامپیوتر شخصی


اگر با فرهنگ یک کاربر ویندوز وارد دنیای لینوکس بشی ، چیزی جز سرخوردگی عایدت نخواهد شد ، درست مثل همین حسی که حالا داری و تو نوشته هات تابلو است . ویندوز کمک میکنه کاربر حتی الامکان حتی پلک هم نزنه ، فوت هم نکنه و فلان کار انجام بشه . نمیخوام در مورد اینکه این ویژگی خوبه یا بد صحبت کنم ، خیلی بحث مفصل میشه ، اما طبیعتا" محور و مبنای لینوکس اینطور نیست ! یعنی قرار نیست لینوکس برای تو کاری انجام بده ؛ قراره لینوکس فضائی باشه برای اینکه تو هر کاری خواستی خودت انجام بدی . به کلمات این جمله دقت کن :

*قراره لینوکس فضائی باشه برای اینکه تو هر کاری خواستی خودت انجام بدی*

طبیعتا" هر فرد دیگری با همین دیدگاه ( دیدگاه تو ) وارد سرزمین لینوکس بشه جز شکست چیز عایدش نخواهد شد . دقیقا به همین دلیله که بنده توی این دو تا نوشته دائما" روی چیزی بنام " فرهنگ سورس آزاد" تاکید میکنم و براش از "دانش" یا "تجربه" بیشتر ارزش قائلم . برخوردهائی از این دست منو یاد برخورد با فرهنگ غرب میندازه ، تو گفته ها و نوشته های بزرگان مذهب و سیاست مملکتمون . گویا یا باید دلباختهء چیزی شد یا با اون چیز جنگید و نابودش کرد ، یا تو یه بعد دیگه ، یا باید یه چیزی به همه تجربه های ما جواب بده تا خوب باشه ، یا یه چیزی بده و اصولا به هیچ دردی نمیخوره . مثل داستان ماهواره ، قبل از ویدئو ، قبل از اون سینما و ... حالا اینترنت . امیدوارم منظور بنده رو گرفته باشی .





> به خاطر اینه که MySQL نصف SQL Server هم استفاده نمیشه


جدا" ؟؟! خیلی با مزه ای  :) 





> در کل آقای Inprise اینقدر غرور هم خوب نیست به جز شما هم در همین ایران خودمون خیلی ها هستند که تو این زمینه تخصص دارند یه ذره چشمتون رو از تکنولوژی های روز دنیا و سازمانهای غول پیکر اروپائی/امریکائی بردارید اطراف خودتون رو نگاه کنید تا موقعیت خودتون رو درک کنید شاید یه مقدار مودب تر صحبت کردید


غرور ؟ منظورت دقیقا" از غرور چیه ؟  :P شاید به دلیل همون تازه واردی کمتر بنده رو بشناسی ، لیک توی بساط من همه چیز پیدا میشه جز خودبینی ( اگر منظور از غرور این باشه ) لحن بنده خطاب به تو مشخصا" به این دلیله که مذبوحانه داری تلاش میکنی نظر کاملا" غیر فنی و غیر علمی خودت رو به عنوان یک حقیقت مسلم معرفی کنی . توی این بحث نه من نه دیگران از حیطهء ادب خارج نشدیم ، اما لازمه به وضوح و شفافیت درک کنی ، باید اول یه چیز رو شناخته باشی ، بلد باشی اسمش رو بنویسی ، دو تا مقاله در موردش خونده باشی ، بعد اظهار نظر کنی . طبیعتا این چیزی که تو نوشتی ( و دقیقا همین دو تیکه ) جوابی بهتر از اونچه عرض شد نمیتونه داشته باشه :




> لینوکس برنامه زیاد داره حدود 3600 دستور فقط تو Terminal خودش داره ولی اکثرا باگ دارن یا درست کار نمیکنند.


ایضا" :




> Fedora Core 1 1400 دلار قیمت دارد



توی این وب سایت دوستانی هستند که بخش اعظم وقتشون رو با لینوکس میگذرونن ، امثال امید و ایمان و برادر نیاکی و ... ؛ شاید این دوستان مایل باشن توی بخش لینوکس تو یه سری بحث دنباله دار و منظم و منطقی ، کمکت کنن بفهمی "دیدگاه" ات در مورد نحوهء قضاوت کردن چندان صحیح نیست ، شاید اگر بحث از این وضع یه قل دو قل در اومد بنده هم یه چیزائی نوشتم .





> من توی لینوکس شبکه کار نکردم


 :) 





> برای برنامه نویسی لینوکس اصلا محیط مناسبی نیست مخصوصا برای ما که به برنامه نویسی ویندوز با اوون همه ابزارهاش عادت کردیم


 :) 





> من تا حالا هیچ محیط مناسبی برای برنامه نویسی توی لینوکس ندیدم


حالا درست شد !  :wink: 
برای دو مورد بالا واقعا  چیزی برای گفتن نداشتم ، همون لبخند کفایت میکنه ، اما حالا دقیقا" مشکلت رو گفتی :

تو یه پروژه داشتی ، لینوکس رو نتونستی با موفقیت روی لپ تاپت نصب کنی ، نتونستی با ابزارهای جانبی تعامل خوبی داشته باشی ، نتونستی سه سوت یه برنامه بنویسی چون ویژوال سی یا دلفی یا ویژوال بیسیک نداشتی ؛ با عنایت به این نکات تو به این نتیجه رسیدی که "مزخرف تر از لینوکس سیستم عاملی وجود نداره" ( عطف به نوشته ات در اون یکی تاپیک که قفلش کردم ) و لینوکس فقط به درد سرویس دهی میخوره !  :) 

حالا انصافا" تصور میکنی من چی میتونم بگم الا همونائی که تو جواب قبلی عرض شد ؟ من از تولید Device Driver برای کنترلگر های خطوط STM1 ( فیبر ) گرفته تا چندین برنامه کاربردی-کنترلی با C و جاوا روی لینوکس نوشتم ، شاید اگر حسش باشه یه تعدادی ScreenShot از اون دسته که منعی ندارم براشون اینجا بگذارم ، اما این خیلی خیلی بحث رو مبتذل میکنه ، شاید بهتر باشه ازت بخوام یه سری به این لینک بزنی و چند "دقیقه" وقتت رو به خوندن محتویاتشون اختصاص بدی  :) 

( لینکها مربوط به QT هستند که گویا خودت باهاش مشکل داشتی ، بقیه اش باشه طلبت برای دفعات بعد ؛ جالبترین تجربه ، تجربهء آژانس فضائی اروپاست که برخی از نرم افزارهاش رو به لینوکس منتقل کرده به کمک QT و برای بقیه هم تصمیمات جدی داره )

http://www.trolltech.com/success/index.html





> میدونم آینده مال لینوکسه هر که متعصبانه روی ویندوز درجا بزنه به سرنوشت فاکس پرو کارها در داس محکوم میشه


طبیعت دنیا همینطوره . 

موفق باشید  :)

----------

hashemian فکر کنم اینکه تو از لینوکس بدت میاد به خاطر این باشه که نتونستی دوربین دیجیتالت رو به اون نصب کنی.درسته؟
خوب حالا زیاد هم ناراحت نشد بیا تو بخش لینوکس بپرس دوستان حتما کمک میکنن . چون فکر کنم همه اینو بلد باشن
در ضمن میشه بگی اون سه نوع لب تاپی که روشون لینوکس نصب میشه مارکشون چیه؟ واسم جالبه!!!
فکر میکنم اصل کار تو وصل کردن موبایل و دوربین دیجیتا بوده.آره؟
فی الواقع لینوکس از ویندوز سخت تره و در این هم هیچ بحثی نیست.(البته نه آنقدر!!). من هم 60 درصد کارهای خود(و چه بسا بیشتر!!) را با ویندوز می کنم
دلیلش رو هم خوب می دونم چون من هنوز در آن حد دانش استفاده از آن را ندارم(حالا به هر دلیلی!!!).اما من که یک برنامه نویس آماتور هستم هم در لینوکس راحت تر برنامه می نویسم.
اما فی الواقع دارم می بینم که کسانی که در لینوکس حرفه ای هستند چه قدر با آن راحت کار می کنند.پس ممکنه برای من و تو لینوکس سخت و بعضی وقت ها حوصله سر بر باشه( هر چند که توضیح دادم که برای کارهای جدی من آماتور هم از لینوکس استفاده می کنم).اما تا به حال به کاربردهای بالاتر فکر کردی؟
اگر کمی در این سایت جستجو می کردی می دیدی که امید که خدمات میزبانی سایت ارائه می دهد چقدر با لینوکس راحت تره و استادان دیگه مانند آقای ایمان زاده و اینپرایز هم همینطور

پس دیدت رو عوض کن
موفق باشی

----------


## hashemian

آقای عزیز
بهتره بدونی برای پروژه من هیچ ابزاری در لینوکس وجود نداشت من برنامه خودم رو با Kwrite مینوشتم و با ++g و MakeFile که نوشته بودم Make میکردم پروژه من قابل نوشتن با VB یا VC یا Delphi نبود و برنامه ای نبود که به قول شما سه سوته نوشته بشه من روی یک تیمRoboCup Soccer Simulation کار میکردم احتمالا میدونید که این برنامه ها رو با  QtDesigner یا KDevelop یا ... نمی نویسند.

چون من توی دوره کار Robocup به لینوکس خیلی علاقه پیدا کردم برنامه نویسی لینوکس رو شروع کردم کتابهای SAMSو O'Reilly رو هم در این زمینه خوندم (راستی من این کتابها و حدود 30 جلد کتاب دیگه هم تو این زمینه دارم در قالب PDF اگر کسی به برنامه نویسی Linux علاقه داره میتونم این کتابها رو به اوون هم بدم) ولی به این نتیجه رسیدم برنامه نویسی ویژوال و طراحی محیط  User-Friendly برای این سیستم عامل از این حرفها سختتره وقتی هم نشه برای یک سیستم عامل راحت برنامه نوشت مسلما برنامه نویس هایش کمتر میشه و برنامه های کاربردی برای اوون کم میشه و اگر سیستم عاملی برنامه نداشته باشه هیچ وقت رشد نمیکنه



> قرار نیست لینوکس برای تو کاری انجام بده ؛ قراره لینوکس فضائی باشه برای اینکه تو هر کاری خواستی خودت انجام بدی


اگر لینوکس بخواهد با این هدف پیش بره هرگز جایگزین ویندوز نمیشه چون هیچ وقت شما نمیتونی به یه کاربر بگی اگر احیانا یکی از درایوهات NTFS بود باید برای دیدن اطلاعات اون دستور زیر رو وارد کنی
mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -t ntfs -r -o umask=0222
یا به یه برنامه نویس بگی برای کامپایل برنامه هات باید ++g رو با همه سوییچ هاش بلد باشی و بتونی براش Makefile بسازی و یا برای اینکه سورس برنامه تو تو یه کامپیوتر دیگه هم کار کنه باید فایل Config براش درست کنی حرف منو امار گوگل تصدیق میکنه بهتره دوباره بهتون یادآوری کنم با تمام حرف و حدیث هایی که راجع به Linux و پیشرفت اوون وجود داره با این حال فقط 1 درصد کاربران جهان از لینوکس استفاده میکنند و 90 درصد از ویندوز پس بعد از حداقل 4 سال 1 درصد از کاربران خانگی از Linux استفاده میکنند (که اوون ها هم معلوم نیست کاربر عادی باشند) مابقی از ویندوز استفاده میکنند پس با یک محاسبه میشه فهمید که :



> میدونم آینده مال لینوکسه هر که متعصبانه روی ویندوز درجا بزنه به سرنوشت فاکس پرو کارها در داس محکوم میشه


این آینده 320 سال دیگه به وقوع می پیونده پس من ترجیح میدم تا آخر عمر برای ویندوز برنامه بنویسم چون تا آخر عمر من تعداد کاربران لینوکس شدن 23.5 درصد (تازه اگر 90 سال دیگه عمر کنم) شما هم میتونید به امی این آینده بمانید.

خیلی جالبه من که میگم لینوکس برای کامپیوتر های خانگی مناسب نیست چون خودم نتونستم از اوون به این عنوان استفاده کنم (البته بنا به گفته شما) و یا برای برنامه نویسی کاربری مناسب نیست باز هم چون خودم در این کار رو نتونسته بودم انجام بدم (البته باز هم به گفته شما که کاملابی اعتبار است و از روی تجربه شخصی است) ولی چون شما تونستید Device Driver برای کنترلگر های خطوط STM1 ( فیبر ) گرفته تا چندین برنامه کاربردی-کنترلی با C و جاوا روی لینوکس بنویسید نتیجه گرفتید برای تمام کامپیوتر های جهان لینوکس سیستم عامل مناسبی است خوب پس من هم چون یک تیم شبیه سازی فوتبال رو در لینوکس نوشتم میتونم به این نتیجه برسم که لینوکس بهترین محیط برای طراحی بانک اطلاعاتی است. البته نتیجه گیری شما کامل تره چون به هر حال شما اونور تر از انقلاب و میدون خراسون و پاساژ پایتخت رو هم دیدید ولی من ندیدم.

در ضمن در تخصص آقایان  امید و ایمان و برادر نیاکی شکی نیست ولی فکر نکنم از Mark Mitchell و Jeffrey Oldham و Alex Samuel نویسندگان کتاب Advanced Linux Programming و  برادران Kurt Wall و Mark Watson  و Mark Whities نویسندگان کتاب Linux Programming Unleashed بیشتر بتونن به من در زمینه برنامه نویسی Linux کمک کنند.



> "لینوکس" یک سیستم عامل است که به لحاظ نوع کاربری های عام تفاوت فاحشی با ویندوز نداره که در بسیاری از نقاط دنیا اصولا" ویندوز رو حتی از بازار Desktop هم حذف کرده


باید جمله تون رو اصلاح کنم "لینوکس" یک سیستم عامل است که به لحاظ نوع کاربری های عام تفاوت فاحشی با ویندوز داره و اصلا نمیتوان به عنوان ک سیستم عامل برای PC ها به اوون نگاه کرد (لااقل فعلا) اینکه مثلا Memory Management این سیستم عامل از ویندوز قوی تره اصلا دلیل نمیشه که User-Friendly تر هم باشه یا اینکه در شاتل های فضایی آمریکا استفاده میشه نمیتونه دلیل خوبی برا استفاده در سیستم ادارات باشه در ضمن من نمیدونم این نقاط دنیا رو شما از کجا پیدا میکنید احتمالا توی نقشه وجود ندارن و اینترنت هم هنوز به اوون نقاط نرسیده چون فقط 1 درصد مردم از Linux برای وصل شدن به اینترنت استفاده میکنند.

لازمه بهتون بگم بنده WhitePaper شرکت TrollTech رو در مورد QTخوندم و همین طور بیشتر قسمتهای Help و راهنمای Qt در Linux رو و چند وقتی هم هست که با VS .NET کار میکنم فکر کنم شما هم قبول داشته باشید که این دو محصول اصلا قابل مقایسه نیستند قدرتی که VS .NET داره Qt سالها بعد هم به اوون دسترسی پیدا نمکنه (ولی خوب تا 320 سال دیگه احتمالا وضعیت این طور نمیمونه شاید هم لینوکس به قدرت برسه ولی تا 320 سال دیگه خیلی مونده. بهتره با حال توجه کنیم :wink: )

----------


## hashemian

آقای qmarsبه نظرم باید راجه به صحبت هات (یا لااقل بخشی از اوونها) تجدید نظر کنی چون جواب بخشی از صحبتهای شما رو در جوابم به آقای Imprise دادم ولی متاسفانه چون من تنها هستم و فقط امروز 2 ساعت از وقتم رو صرف خوندن و جواب دادن به این مطلب کردم دیگه فرصتی برام باقی نمونده ولی حتما در اسرع وقت به شما هم موضوع رو تفهیم خواهم کرد (البته سعی میکنم ولی بعیده :| )

در ضمن من دوربین دیجیتال ندارم و از این تکنولوژی هم بی بهره هستم

----------


## hashemian

> عطف به نوشته ات در اون یکی تاپیک که قفلش کردم


راستی آقای Inprise یادم رفت بپرسم کدام نوشته منو میگید.
لطفا بیشتر توضیح بدید.

----------


## Fardin_Lord

به نظر من لینوکس هنوز یک دنیای کشف نشده هست حتی برای کسانی که به صورت حرفه ای ازش استفاده میکنند تو اینجور بحث ها همه تعصبی رفتار میکنن چه طرفداران لینوکس چه ویندوز
این وسط پس منطق چی میشه ؟
لینوکس یک سیستم ناشناخته هست هنوز کسی به درستی نمیتونه بگه آینده اون چی میشه کسانی که در کار با لینوکس حرفه ای هستند فقط در جهت کار خودشون از لینوکس طرفداری میکنن در حالی که بحث اصلی اینجاست که آیا این کار درسته که ما یک چیزی که استفاده حرفه ای داره بخواهیم به زور به کاربران عادی کامپیوتر غالب کنیم؟ مسلما نه شما هیچ وقت حتی با زور هم نخواهید تونست کاربران ایرانی رو مجبور کنید که از سیستم عامل لینوکس که درک اون برای افراد عادی مشکل هست استفاده کنند پس خیالتون راحت باشه ویندوز کارا.. لینوکس در حد یک سیستم عامل حرفه ای برای مقاصد خاص باقی خواهد موند.
همونطور که گفتم لینوکس هنوز برای کاربراش ناشناخته هست و کسی نمیتونه اعا کنه که همه جای اونو میشناسه حتی حرفه ای هاش.. حالا این درسته که ما بدون شناخت کامل از چیزی اونو در حد ملی شدن مطرح کنیم بدون نگاه کردن به عواقب کار؟

بذارین یک مثال بزنم :
همتون اسم نرم افزار پرقدرت MAYA یک نرم افزار حرفه ای برای مقاصد خاص که تا چند سال پیش در انحصار فیلم سازان حرفه ای و استودیوهای فیلم سازی بود ولی حالا با پرداخت 1500 تومان میتونید اونو تو خونه رو سیستم خودتون داشته باشین رو شنیدین
حالا سؤال من اینه.. چند نفر از شما با این نرم افزار کار کرده؟
اصلا کسی جرات کرده این برنامه رو نصب کنه و به ظاهر خشنش نگاه کنه؟
علارغم این که آموزش این برنامه داره به صورت مرتب ار تلویزیون پخش میشه ولی میبینیم که هنوز تعداد انگشت شمار کار بر حرفه ای برای این برنامه تو ایران داریم
این موضوع کاملا در مورد لینوکس صدق میکنه. لینوکس چیزیه که همیشه حرفه ای ها ازش طرفداری کردن چون حرفه ای فکر میکنن پس افراد عادی چی میشن؟

هنوز سورس باز تو ایران جا نیفتاده. همین حالاش هم برنامه نویسان ویندوز از اینکه بخوان سورس برنامه خودشون و به صاحب کار بدن کلی ترس دارن وای به حال روزی که مجبور بشن تحت لینوکس برنامه نویسی کنن مگه این قانون ازشون حمایت کنه که اینم تو ایران به این زودی قابل پیاده شدن نیست.

ایرانیا همیشه نشون دادن که از هر چیزی که منع بشن بیشتر به طرفش برن حالا در نظر بگیرین که لینوکس به زور تو ایران جا بیوفته و ایران قانون کپی رایت و اجرا کنه در اون صورت استفاده از ویندوز یک چیز خلاف محسوب خواهد شد و نتیجه اینکه مردم به سمتش هجوم میبرن که این وسط باز هم برد با ویندوز خواهد بود .
ویندوز همیشه در کاربر پسند بودن مقام اول و در جهان داشته 
کاش میشد قدرت لینوکس - سورس باز - و کاربر پسند بودن ویندوز رو با هم تو یک سیستم عامل جمع کرد شاید در آینده این کار انجام بشه.

بنابراین چیزایی که جناب اینپرایز گفتن کاملا درسته ولی از دید یک کاربر حرفه ای.
هیچ وقت سعی نکنید که افراد معمولی رو حرفه ای بدونید.

در آخر یک سؤال از همه :

فرض کنید یک فرد که اصلا کامپیوتر کار نکرده و نمیدونه چی هست جلوش 2 تا سیستم بذاریم یکی لینوکس یکی ویندوز به نظر شما کدوم سیستم توجه اون فرد رو جلب خواهد کرد و دلیلتون چیه؟ فقط خواهشن حرفه ای فکر نکنین با یک کاربر تازه کار طرف هستیم....

----------


## Fardin_Lord

آقای اینپرایز شما در یک قسمت از جوابتون گفتید که برنامه نویس حرفه ای نیستید پس چرا به خودتون اجازه میدین که در مورد برنامه نویسی اینطور نظرات حرفه ای بدین ؟

من به عنوان یک برنامه نویس که داره خرج زندگیشو از این را تامین میکنه میتونم هر وقت که لازم شد به سمت لینوکس برم ولی تو وادی سورس باز کی از من حمایت خواهد کرد؟ دولت؟  فکر نکنم ایران به این زودی از این خبرا بشه.

شاید اگر من هم مثل شما کارم چیزه دیگه بود و هر از چند گاهی واسه سرگرمی برنامه نویسی میکردم نظرم با شما یکی بود.

----------


## Inprise

سلام؛

خوب یکراست برم سر اصل مطلب 




> به این نتیجه رسیدم برنامه نویسی ویژوال و طراحی محیط User-Friendly برای این سیستم عامل از این حرفها سختتره وقتی هم نشه برای یک سیستم عامل راحت برنامه نوشت مسلما برنامه نویس هایش کمتر میشه و برنامه های کاربردی برای اوون کم میشه و اگر سیستم عاملی برنامه نداشته باشه هیچ وقت رشد نمیکنه


نتیجه اولت غلطه که طبیعتا" باعث میشه نتیجه دومت هم غلط باشه .

گویا بر خلاف توصیه من ، خیلی خیلی مایلی که فردی و یک بعدی ( خودت ! ) مسئله رو ببینی ؛ خوب مشکلی نیست ، عرض کردم که فکر میکنم ادامه این روند یعنی ابتذال بحث ، اما اینم جوابیه که ممکنه من بتونم بهت بدم :

من بورلند کایلیکس ، ( معادل قدرتمند و یکتای دلفی و سی بیلدر در لینوکس )  بورلند JBuilder و QT Desginer + KDevelop رو کاملا" با ویژوال سی یا حتی بدون اغراق ، دات نت ، قابل مقایسه میدونم . باهاشون راحت و بدون دغدغه برنامه های متعددی نوشتم . افراد زیادی رو دیدم و میشناسم که اونها هم همین نظر رو دارن ؛

ته داستان به همون قصه قدیمی میرسیم ؛ برای کار کردن با یک چیز اولا" باید خوب اون چیز رو یاد بگیری و بعدش هم روندهای مختلفی رو تجربه کنی . تو چطور انتظار داری یکهو بری سراغ لینوکس ، با چهار تا PDF و قطعا" دانش پیش زمینهء کم ( با توجه به اینکه گفتی در زمینهء روبو کاپ کار میکنی که راست کار بچه محصل هاست ) بتونی در یه مدت کوتاه یه برنامهء خدا بنویسی ؟ چه مدت طول کشید تا همین میزان توانائی ( حالا هر چقدر که هست ، کاری ندارم ) رو در مورد ویندوز و برنامه نویسی اون کسب کردی ؟ و چطور از عدم موفقیت خودت عدم توانائی ابزار رو نتیجه گرفتی ؟


بقیه مطالبت مطلقا" مغلطه و فاقد هرگونه مطلب فنی است ، که در مورد اغلبشون تو جواب قبلیم توضیح کافی دادم ، اما محض خالی نبودن عریضه :






> اگر لینوکس بخواهد با این هدف پیش بره هرگز جایگزین ویندوز نمیشه چون هیچ وقت شما نمیتونی به یه کاربر بگی اگر احیانا یکی از درایوهات NTFS بود باید برای دیدن اطلاعات اون دستور زیر رو وارد کنی 
> mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -t ntfs -r -o umask=0222 
> یا به یه برنامه نویس بگی برای کامپایل برنامه هات باید ++g رو با همه سوییچ هاش بلد باشی و بتونی براش Makefile بسازی و یا برای اینکه سورس برنامه تو تو یه کامپیوتر دیگه هم کار کنه باید فایل Config براش درست کنی


الف- گویا اصولا" نوشته قبلی من رو نخوندی  :)  عزیز برادر ، دلیل به دیوار خوردن تو اینه که با فرهنگ ویندوز میخای به موجودیتی بنام لینوکس کار کنی که اصولا فرهنگش متفاوته !

ب- اصلا برام جالب نیست وسط یه بحث مفهومی بخوام تیکه فنی بیام ، اما تو میتونی Mount مورد نظرت رو یکبار توی fstab بنویسی تا برای همیشه فقط با یک کلیک در دسترست باشه ؛ خیلی سادست  :wink:  اما لینوکس برای تو تصمیم نمیگیره ، لطف خاصی هم در حقت نمیکنه ؛ تو خودت راهت رو انتخاب میکنی و طبیعتا" باید "بلد" باشی از ابزاری که انتخابش میکنی استفاده کنی !

ج- در مورد سورس و ...




> گویا اصولا" نوشته قبلی من رو نخوندی  :)  عزیز برادر ، دلیل به دیوار خوردن تو اینه که با فرهنگ ویندوز میخای به موجودیتی بنام لینوکس کار کنی که اصولا فرهنگش متفاوته !


وقتی یک نرم افزار سورس آزاد منتشر میشه و قراره هر کسی با هر معماری سیستم عامل و هر معماری سخت افزاری بتونه از کد استفاده کنه ، طبیعیه که باید نکات خاصی مثل config براش در نظر گرفته بشه ؛ غیر از این گزینهء دیگری نمیتونه وجود داشته باشه . این اصلا" منطقیه . 




> حرف منو امار گوگل تصدیق میکنه بهتره دوباره بهتون یادآوری کنم با تمام حرف و حدیث هایی که راجع به Linux و پیشرفت اوون وجود داره با این حال فقط 1 درصد کاربران جهان از لینوکس استفاده میکنند و 90 درصد از ویندوز پس بعد از حداقل 4 سال 1 درصد از کاربران خانگی از Linux استفاده میکنند (که اوون ها هم معلوم نیست کاربر عادی باشند) مابقی از ویندوز استفاده میکنند


این ادعا کاملا" واهی و غیر علمی و بی ربطه . دفعه قبل به همین دلیل بهش جواب ندادم اما گویا غیر از برخورد غیر فنی ، غیر فنی هم فکر میکنی .

برای این نکته (ء هر چند بی ربط ) دو تا جواب وجود داره :

الف- اصولا" اینجا بحثی در باب تعداد استفاده کنندگان لینوکس نیست . به عنوان مثال ما داریم در مورد اصل بد بودن یا خوب بودن سیگار حرف میزنیم ، چیکار داریم که چند نفر در دنیا سیگاری هستند و آیا همین دو میلیارد آدمی که سیگاری هستند چی شده که انتخابش کردن یا ... ؛ بحث بر سر اصلیت مسئله است . 

ب- چه کسی در این مسئله شک داره که ویندوز در حال حاضر حاکم بلا فصل و بلا منازع PC هاست ؟ و چه کسی شک داره که بخش اعظم کاربران PC رو افراد غیر فنی تشکیل میدن که از کامپیوتر مثل ماشین لباس شوئی ، تلوزیون و ... به عنوان یه ابزار عام استفاده میکنن ؟ و چه کسی شک داره که ویندوز سالهاست ease-of-use رو به حد اعلای خودش رسونده ؟ و چه کسی حتی گفته که لینوکس در عرصه سیستم های عام ، کاملا" با ویندوز قابل مقایسه است ؟

چرا بدون داشتن دانش و تجربه و حتی یه ایدهء قوی و مشخص دائما" با استفاده از دست آویزهای مختلف بر عقیده ای که محتوا نداره ( = اونی که توی اون یکی تاپیک که من قفلش کردم نوشتی : لینوکس مزخرفترین سیستم عامل موجود است و اگر ویندوز نبود تو کامپیوتر رو برای همیشه کنار میگذاشتی ) اصرار میکنی ؟ 

اینجا بحث بر سر مفهوم یک ادبیات جدید بنام سورس آزاد ، یک سیستم عامل متفاوت بنام لینوکس و یک روش و خط مشی جدید ( برای امثال تو ) و "متفاوت" است . عنوان کلی بحث که توسط ایمان انتخاب شده عقیدهء عده ای مبنی بر غیر اقتصادی بودن لینوکس هست ، که صد در صد نظری جهت دار و به شدت ابلهانه است .





> چون شما تونستید Device Driver برای کنترلگر های خطوط STM1 ( فیبر ) گرفته تا چندین برنامه کاربردی-کنترلی با C و جاوا روی لینوکس بنویسید نتیجه گرفتید برای تمام کامپیوتر های جهان لینوکس سیستم عامل مناسبی است


دقیقا" کجا من چنین چیزی گفتم یا چنین نتیجه ای گرفتم ؟ من حالا دیگه باور دارم نه تنها نوشته ها رو نمیخونی ، که حتی مرور هم نمیکنی ! چون اگر دقت کنی من در مقابل فرد-گرائی تو که میخواستی ازش نتیجه بگیری لینوکس بستر خوبی برای توسعه نیست ، بگم منم با فرد-گرائی میتونم بگم بستر خوبی برای توسعه هست ! این یعنی نقض فرد-گرائی ، نه نتیجه گیری .





> ولی فکر نکنم از Mark Mitchell و Jeffrey Oldham و Alex Samuel نویسندگان کتاب Advanced Linux Programming و برادران Kurt Wall و Mark Watson و Mark Whities نویسندگان کتاب Linux Programming Unleashed بیشتر بتونن به من در زمینه برنامه نویسی Linux کمک کنند


نه ! حالا من فکر میکنم حتی این دوستان هم نمیتونن بهت کمک کنن ! تو هنوز کاربری مقدماتی لینوکس رو در حد ترمینال بلد نیستی ، حتی اینقدر کم اطلاعی که نمیدونی فدورا فروشی نیست ، Advanced Linux Programming به چه دردت میخوره عزیز برادر ؟ بنده بهت اطمینان میدم من اگر دو تا سوال خیلی ساده ازت بپرسم و تو یک روز وقت داشته باشی ، حتی با استفاده از منابع روی اینترنت هم نمیتونی جوابش رو بدی ، برای اینکه این مبحث برای خودت و سایر دوستان روشن بشه یه OK بده تا بعد از 24 ساعت خودت به این باور برسی که هنوز الفبای لینوکس رو نمیشناسی ، حالا در عجبم که چطور اینقدر بر ادعات مصری.





> لازمه بهتون بگم بنده WhitePaper شرکت TrollTech رو در مورد QTخوندم و همین طور بیشتر قسمتهای Help و راهنمای Qt در Linux رو و چند وقتی هم هست که با VS .NET کار میکنم فکر کنم شما هم قبول داشته باشید که این دو محصول اصلا قابل مقایسه نیستند قدرتی که VS .NET داره Qt سالها بعد هم به اوون دسترسی پیدا نمکنه


عجب  :) 

حالا اگر نوشته های من رو نمیخونی ، دلیل نمیشه که نوشته های خودت رو فراموش کنی که پسرم !  :P 

تو با یه لحن خیلی جدی اصل لینوکس رو بردی زیر سوال ( 3000 تا دستور توی ترمینال داره که اکثرشون باگ دارن  :D  ) و بعدش اظهار کردی تکنولوژی هائی مثل QT به درد توسعه نرم افزار نمیخورن ، منم بهت لینک دادم تا ببینی که بسیاری از نرم افزارهای فوق العاده حساس و حیاتی دارن روی سکوی لینوکس و با QT توسعه داده میشن ! واقعا" باعث تاسفه ...

بجای مغلطه و جمله سر هم کردن ، باز هم موکدا" بهت توصیه میکنم بجای اظهار نظر اینچنین غلیظ و جامد در مورد چیزی که واقعا" در بارش سواد و تجربه نداری ، خوبه کمی از وقت عزیزت رو مصروف مطالعه همین نوشته ها بکنی ( اما نه به نیت پاسخ دادن ) ، شاید تونستی یه کمی با خودت کنار بیای که :

الف- فرهنگ کاربرد لینوکس با ویندوز متفاوته . تو با یه ظاهر شبیه ویندوز مواجه میشی که شاید بتونی مثل همون باهاش فایل کپی کنی یا موزیک گوش کنی و ... ( اون بخشی که گفتم اینا تفاوت ماهوی با هم ندارن ) اما زیر ساخت لینوکس باعث میشه یه ادبیات دیگه برای برخورد صحیح با این سیستم لازم باشه . تو برای داشتن یه تجربهء خوب باید این ادبیات رو بلد باشی .

ب- نه اینجا نه هیچ جای دیگه من ندیدم کسی اینقدر احمق و ابله باشه که بخواد از مقایسه تعداد کاربران ، به این نتیجه برسه که به فرض "محال" لینوکس برتره ! واضح و مشخصه که کاربران عمدهء کامیپوتر افراد غیر فنی هستند که با وجود جریان قوی و توسعه یافته ویندوز در محدودهء PC ها خواسته و ناخواسته کاربر ویندوز هستند .

اما بحث دقیقا" کجاست ؟

کاربری عام لینوکس
برنامه نویسی
سرویس دهی
اتصالات شبکه و تجهیزات جانبی
...؟

در هر کدوم از این حوزه ها لینوکس ضمن اینکه "سیستم" های حساس سراسر دنیا رو در اختیار خودش گرفته ( سیستمهای نظامی - امنیتی - سیستم های غول پیکر اقتصادی و ... ) "داره" به مرور در حوزهء PC ها هم گسترش پیدا میکنه . اما از این مهمتر اینه که به لحاظ فنی ، هر آنچه روی ویندوز امکان پذیره ، با همون شکل یا با شکلی دیگر روی لینوکس هم امکان پذیره ، در مواقعی سهل تر ، در مواقعی سخت تر ، در مواقعی منطقی تر ، در مواقعی ضعیف تر ، یه جاهائی مناسبتر ، یه جاهائی نا مناسب و ...

لینوکس رو باید بشناسی ، باهاش کار کنی ، بدونی چرا توسعه پیدا کرده و نقاط قوتش کجاست ، کمی تجربه کسب کنی و ... بعد بیای و در موردش اظهار نظر کنی . تازه اون موقع میشه نظرت رو "خوند" ( هر چند بنده همین حالا هم نظراتت رو میخونم ، خیالت جمع )




> به نظر من لینوکس هنوز یک دنیای کشف نشده هست


من چنین احساسی ندارم .




> آیا این کار درسته که ما یک چیزی که استفاده حرفه ای داره بخواهیم به زور به کاربران عادی کامپیوتر غالب کنیم؟


این بحث چه ربطی به این تاپیک داره ؟ اینجا غیر از مقوله بودن یا نبودن لینوکس به اون شکلی که دوستان گفت ، حرف دیگه ای مطرح نیست ؛ 






> آقای اینپرایز شما در یک قسمت از جوابتون گفتید که برنامه نویس حرفه ای نیستید پس چرا به خودتون اجازه میدین که در مورد برنامه نویسی اینطور نظرات حرفه ای بدین ؟


مشکلت اینه که معنای حرفه ای رو نمیدونی . وقتی مینویسم "شغلم" برنامه نویسی نبوده یعنی بخش اعظم عمر کاریم به عنوان یک برنامه نویس شاغل به کار نبودم . اینا خیلی با هم فرق میکنن 





> من به عنوان یک برنامه نویس که داره خرج زندگیشو از این را تامین میکنه میتونم هر وقت که لازم شد به سمت لینوکس برم ولی تو وادی سورس باز کی از من حمایت خواهد کرد؟ دولت؟ فکر نکنم ایران به این زودی از این خبرا بشه.


اولا" مگر همین حالا دولت داره از تو حمایت میکنه ؟ تو برنامه ای مینویسی که مشتری داشته باشه تا زندگیت تامین بشه ، بالتبع هر وقت بفهمی پول توی برنامه نویسی برای لینوکس است اون رو یاد خواهی گرفت و باهاش کار خواهی کرد . حالا جایگاه این نوشته ات چی بود ؟ برای چی اینجا نوشتیش ؟ چه ربطی به تاپیک داره ؟





> شاید اگر من هم مثل شما کارم چیزه دیگه بود و هر از چند گاهی واسه سرگرمی برنامه نویسی میکردم نظرم با شما یکی بود


لزومی نمیبینم در مورد موقعیت های شغلی قبلی یا فعلیم برات توضیح بدم . اما میتونی مطمئن باشی حتی روی ویندوز تجربه برنامه نویسیت از بندهء حقیر بیشتر نیست . میتونیم یه جای دیگه در این مورد صحبت کنیم تا متوجه بشی اینی که داره در مورد لینوکس صحبت میکنه یه الف بچه 14 سالهء بیکار و بی سواد و علاف نیست . متاسفانه تو هم گویا درگیر همون ذهنیت غلط نفر قبلی هستی ؛ در مورد یک تکنولوژی با توجه به خودت و شغلت صحبت میکنی نه در مورد تکنولوژی ، " اون چیزی که هست" . مقولهء لینوکس و توانائی هاش یک حرفه ، کاربرد اون یه حرفه ، گسترش یافتن یا نیافتن اون یه حرفه ، مزایای اقتصادیش یه حرفه و ... ؛ متاسفانه توی این بحث همه اینها داره قاطی میشه اونم توسط افرادی که دانش و تجربه ای در این مورد ندارن . اتفاق بدی که داره می افته اینه .

موفق باشید

--

بعد التحریر :

1- نگاهی داشته باشید به کسب و کار ردهت : 
http://www.redhat.com/solutions/info/casestudies

2- نگاهی داشته باشید به کسب و کار ناول :
http://www.suse.com/us/company/custo...ces/index.html

3-کسب و کار HP :
http://h10018.www1.hp.com/wwsolutions/linux/index.html

4-توربو لینوکس :: شرق آسیا
http://www.turbolinux.com

5- کسب و کار DELL :
http://linux.dell.com

----------


## Delphi-Clinic

> آقای اینپرایز شما در یک قسمت از جوابتون گفتید که برنامه نویس حرفه ای نیستید پس چرا به خودتون اجازه میدین که در مورد برنامه نویسی اینطور نظرات حرفه ای بدین ؟


اینپرایز شکسته نفسی کرده چون اگر یه نگاهی به پستهای ایشون در بخشهای مختلف بکنید متوجه این مورد خواهید شد که ایشان در مواردی که در اظهار نظر کرده اند بسیار مستدل و قوی  بیان مطلب نموده اند و این امر نتیجه  کار حرفه ای و مستمر است.

در مجموع من هنوز از آقایان تازه وارد پست قابل بحث آموزنده ای ندیدم.
دوستان اگر لطف کنند و پس از چند پست مفید (نه برآورد قیمت فدورا و نه چسباندن پلاک حرفه ای به خود)
و اثبات صلاحیت خودشان به اعضای این فروم شروع به بحثهای سیاسی - تجاری - تبلیغاتی کنند بنده و سایر مدیران را شرمنده خواهند نمود.

روز خوش  :)

----------


## مهدی کرامتی

> آقای اینپرایز شما در یک قسمت از جوابتون گفتید که برنامه نویس حرفه ای نیستید پس چرا به خودتون اجازه میدین که در مورد برنامه نویسی اینطور نظرات حرفه ای بدین ؟


برادر من، اینکه یک نفر درآمدش صرفا از راه برنامه نویسی نیست دلیل نمیشه که در  برنامه نویسی حرفه ای نباشه.

----------


## whitehat

سلام
من می گذارم خودآقای Inprise جواب های شما را بدهد فقط چند نکته اینجا می نویسم .
من یک سوال کردم و شما جواب ندادید  :!: شما از یک سیستم عامل چه انتظاری دارید آیا فقط User Friendly بودن مشخصه یک سیستم عامل خوب است !؟



> چه جالب Mandrake دولت فرانسه رو تسخیر کرده پس با توجه به آمار سایت گوگل کمتر از 5 درصد مردم فرانسه از گوگل استفاده میکنند از این کشور پیشرفته که دیگه جدیدترین تکنولوژی شون موبایل نیست بعیده نه؟


شما فرق دولت و ملت را می دانید ؟   :متفکر:   چون آقای اینپرایز دولت فرانسه را گفتند نه کسانی که در فرانسه از گوگل استفاده می کنند.



> ولی به این نتیجه رسیدم برنامه نویسی ویژوال و طراحی محیط User-Friendly برای این سیستم عامل از این حرفها سختتره وقتی هم نشه برای یک سیستم عامل راحت برنامه نوشت مسلما برنامه نویس هایش کمتر میشه و برنامه های کاربردی برای اوون کم میشه و اگر سیستم عاملی برنامه نداشته باشه هیچ وقت رشد نمیکنه


آیا شما با پروژه Mono آشنایی دارید ؟؟ یا Kilix را دیده اید؟ Jbuilder اسمش براتون اشنا است ؟



> اگر لینوکس بخواهد با این هدف پیش بره هرگز جایگزین ویندوز نمیشه چون هیچ وقت شما نمیتونی به یه کاربر بگی اگر احیانا یکی از درایوهات NTFS بود باید برای دیدن اطلاعات اون دستور زیر رو وارد کنی 
> mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -t ntfs -r -o umask=0222


اگر یکی لینوکس داشته باشه باید از NTFS استفاده کند ؟؟؟؟ :P 
اگر هم داشته باشه با یک  shortcut مشکلش حل میشه!



> یا به یه برنامه نویس بگی برای کامپایل برنامه هات باید ++g رو با همه سوییچ هاش بلد باشی و بتونی براش Makefile بسازی و یا برای اینکه سورس برنامه تو تو یه کامپیوتر دیگه هم کار کنه باید فایل Config براش درست کنی


نه عزیز من , الان دیگه با ایران رادیاتور.... ببخشید با Kdeveloper نیازی به حفظ کردن سوییچ ها نیست!



> با این حال فقط 1 درصد کاربران جهان از لینوکس استفاده میکنند و 90 درصد از ویندوز


پس 9 درصد بقیه دارن از macو os/2 ,داس و ... سیستم عامل های دیگه که اسماشون هم به گوش کسی نخورده استفاده می کنند! :D شما برای این حرفت یک مدرک بدی بد نیست.



> این آینده 320 سال دیگه به وقوع می پیونده پس من ترجیح میدم تا آخر عمر برای ویندوز برنامه بنویسم چون تا آخر عمر من تعداد کاربران لینوکس شدن 23.5 درصد (تازه اگر 90 سال دیگه عمر کنم) شما هم میتونید به امی این آینده بمانید.


نمی دانم مصاحبه را خواندید یا خیر ا.اگر چشماتون باز کنید می بینید که تو ایران خودمان هم داره یک اتفاقاتی می افته .اگر لینک بیشتر خواستید بگویید .



> راستی آقای Inprise یادم رفت بپرسم کدام نوشته منو میگید


در تاپیک ویندوز لانگهورن اظهار نظر شما هیچ ربطی به موضوع نداشت!!

و به آقای فردین



> لینوکس یک سیستم ناشناخته هست هنوز کسی به درستی نمیتونه بگه آینده اون چی میشه کسانی که در کار با لینوکس حرفه ای هستند


شما چقدر با لینوکس کار کردید ؟ ناشناخته یعنی چی؟ شما با اتفاقاتی که الان در راستای جنبش نرم افزار آزاد داره شکل می گیره آشنا هستید ؟ چند نمونه را آقای اینپرایز گفتند که مثال های خوبی بود. :) 



> همونطور که گفتم لینوکس هنوز برای کاربراش ناشناخته هست و کسی نمیتونه اعا کنه که همه جای اونو میشناسه حتی حرفه ای هاش


شما الا ن میتوانید بگویید که ویندوز چه گونه کار می کند ؟می توانید ادعا کنید همه جای ویندوز را بلدید .می دانید اگر مثلا با یک پنجره آبی مواجه شوید علت از کجاست ؟ 



> این موضوع کاملا در مورد لینوکس صدق میکنه. لینوکس چیزیه که همیشه حرفه ای ها ازش طرفداری کردن چون حرفه ای فکر میکنن پس افراد عادی چی میشن؟


شما محیط مندریک 10 زوزه 9.1 را دیده اید؟؟آیا می دانید لینوکس توزیع مخصوص خانم ها دارد ؟ هر توزیعی برای یک مقصود ساخته شده .شما که از ویندوز 2003 سرور اینتر پرایز استفاده نمی کنید. :wink: 
بعد از تحریر  :oops:  :در حین پاسخ به این سوال دوستان به شما جواب دادند برای همین ممکن است بعضی از قسمت ها تکراری باشد  :) 
موفق باشید

----------


## Fardin_Lord

به پست بعدی مراجعه کنید.... در ضمن کسی جواب سؤال منو نداد....

----------


## Fardin_Lord

ببخشید استاد اینپرایز مثل اینکه شما اینجا رو با کلاس دانشگاه اشتباه گرفتید که مثل استادا حرف میزنید بگذریم
حالا میشه بگید حرفه ای بودن از نظر شما یعنی چی ؟ یعنی اینکه آدم بره چندین سال وقت بذاره یک چیزی رو  یاد بگیره و بعد بذاره لب طاقچه هر وقت دلش خواست یک سری بهش بزنه آره؟

شما فکر نکن که اینجا از همه با تجربه تر و مسن تر هستی نه عزیزم تنهانیستی  :wink: 

شما اشتباه گرفتید من منظورم این نبود که شما چیزی بلد نیستید اتفاقا من شما رو خیلی قبول دارم ولی بشر جایزالخطاست بعضی وقتا یک سری چیزایی میگید که اشتباه بخ نظر میاد . منظورم از حرفه ای این بود که شما از طریق برنامه نویسی کسب درامد نمیکنید و هنوزم میگم که حرفم درسته

دولت الان از من حمایت نمیکنه عزیزم چون لازم نیست و من خودم میتونم از خودم حمایت کنم ولی اگه مجبور بشم سورس باز برنامه نویسی کنم بازم میتونم از خودم حمایت کنم؟
خواهشا قبل از اینکه چیزی بگید یکم در موردش فکر کنید.

مثل اینکه اینجا هم بحث پارتی بازی و طرفداری از افراد خاصی مطرحه ولی بهتون حق میدم  :wink:

----------


## Delphi-Clinic

> مثل اینکه اینجا هم بحث پارتی بازی و طرفداری از افراد خاصی مطرحه ولی بهتون حق میدم


 :)

----------


## Inprise

> حالا میشه بگید حرفه ای بودن از نظر شما یعنی چی ؟


حرفه ای که معادل Professional است یعنی کسی که برای انجام کاری درس خونده ، مدرک گرفته و حالا داره مستقیما" در اون زمینه کار میکنه . اشتغال به مساله ای که آدم توش صاحب علم و سواد است میشه حرفه ای بودن . حرفه ای بودن با ، با سواد بودن ، با تجربه بودن ، تحصیل کرده بودن ، یا حتی شاغل بودن در یه حوزه ای کاملا" فرق میکنه . فکر میکنم واضح باشه...




> شما فکر نکن که اینجا از همه با تجربه تر و مسن تر هستی


در مورد سن : نه ، اتفاقا سن من زیاد نیست ، ربطی به موضوع نداره ؛ همینطوری برای تغییر فضای بحث عرض میکنم بنده سنم از مهدی کرامتی و دلفی کلینیک و کامبیز و ... کمتره عزیز ِ برادر .

در مورد تجربه : با ادای احترام به همه دوستان ، تصور نمیکنم تجربه کار با یونیکس/لینوکس کسی این دور و ورا بیشتر از من باشه . اینجا هم داریم در مورد لینوکس صحبت میکنیم دیگه ، نه ؟ ضمنا" من لینوکس بازهائی رو میشناسم که با دو سه سال کار امثال بندهء نا چیز رو رسما" میخورن . شاید اگر سال دیگه یه سری به سبیت زدی بتونی جوانهای 18-19 ساله ای رو ببینی که هنوز دقیقا" نفهمیدم ناول اینها رو از کجا استخدام کرده اما آنچنان مسلط ، حرفه ای و دقیق در مورد لینوکس به سوالات مشتری های غرفه SuSe جواب میدن که آدم از سن و سال و قد و قواره خودش خجالت میکشه !  :?  




> دولت الان از من حمایت نمیکنه عزیزم چون لازم نیست و من خودم میتونم از خودم حمایت کنم ولی اگه مجبور بشم سورس باز برنامه نویسی کنم بتزم میتونم از خودم حمایت کنم 
> خواهشا قبل از اینکه چیزی بگید یکم در موردش فکر کنید


چون مخاطبت منم بهت جواب میدم اگر مخاطبت یکی دیگه از بچه های سایت بود مطلبت رو حذف میکردم . حالا خوبه یه نگاهی مجددا" بندازیم به حرفها تا مشخص بشه چرا یه عده ای بدون داشتن دانش در مورد چیزی در بارش اظهار نظر میکنن :

تو گفتی  :




> من به عنوان یک برنامه نویس که داره خرج زندگیشو از این را تامین میکنه میتونم هر وقت که لازم شد به سمت لینوکس برم ولی تو وادی سورس باز کی از من حمایت خواهد کرد؟ دولت؟ فکر نکنم ایران به این زودی از این خبرا بشه


و حقیر عرض کردم :




> اولا" مگر همین حالا دولت داره از تو حمایت میکنه ؟ تو برنامه ای مینویسی که مشتری داشته باشه تا زندگیت تامین بشه ، بالتبع هر وقت بفهمی پول توی برنامه نویسی برای لینوکس است اون رو یاد خواهی گرفت و باهاش کار خواهی کرد


و حالا باز تو میگی :




> دولت الان از من حمایت نمیکنه عزیزم چون لازم نیست و من خودم میتونم از خودم حمایت کنم ولی اگه مجبور بشم سورس باز برنامه نویسی کنم بتزم میتونم از خودم حمایت کنم


!!

خدائیش رفیق ، تو خودت فهمیدی چی شد اصلا ؟

وسط بحث توانائی های لینوکس اومدی میگی دولت حمایت نمیکنه ، بنده عرض میکنم مگه قبلا" حمایت میکرد ، میگی نه من خودم از خودم حمایت میکنم ! حالا من چی میتونم بگم ؟  :?  این دیگه چه جورشه ؟!  :?: 

-

من مایل نیستم بحث از مسیر اصلیش خارج بشه ؛ فکر کنم خواست بقیه هم همین باشه ( اگر نیست بگید ) پس لطفا همگی سعی کنیم بعد از این در راستای تاپیک و موضوعیت توانائی های لینوکس و اقتصادی بودن یا نبودن اون و ... صحبت کنیم  :) 




> مثل اینکه اینجا هم بحث پارتی بازی و طرفداری از افراد خاصی مطرحه ولی بهتون حق میدم


من این رو توی Preview دیدم ؛ مطمئنا" دیگه بعد از این توی این تاپیک مطلب نا مربوط به بحث نمیبینیم .

برادر من ؛ اینکه دو نفر من رو تائید کنن و چهار نفر تو رو مگه اهمیت داره ؟ اینجا هر کسی آزاده نظرش رو بگه . تو هم میگی و بالاتبع جواب میدی/ میگیری . خیلی درگیر اینکه فلانی از فلانی حمایت کرد نباش . اونی که یه تیکه از نوشته من رو کپی میکنه لابد نظرش با نظر من یکیه ، و گر نه خیلی راحت میاد میگنه نه نظر من یه چیز دیگه است . مثل تو . چه فرقی میکنه ؟  :) 

خوش باشید

----------


## Fardin_Lord

دولت الان از من حمایت نمیکنه عزیزم چون لازم نیست و من خودم میتونم از خودم حمایت کنم ولی اگه مجبور بشم سورس باز برنامه نویسی کنم بازم میتونم از خودم حمایت کنم؟ 



بازم اشتبا ه کردی اینپی جان  :wink: 
به علامت سؤال آخر جمله توجه کن...  :wink:

اینقد ملا نقطه ای نباش منظورم کاملا روشن بود و با توجه به سؤال بالا جواب بده ......

----------


## Inprise

> بازم اشتبا ه کردی اینپی جان


نه برادر ؛ نقل قول من مال نوشته اولت بود که علامت سوال نداشت ، نوشته دومت رو تغییر دادی ، یه جمله هم بهش اضافه کردی ، غلط املائیش رو هم اصلاح کردی 

نگاه کن :




> دولت الان از من حمایت نمیکنه عزیزم چون لازم نیست و من خودم میتونم از خودم حمایت کنم ولی اگه مجبور بشم سورس باز برنامه نویسی کنم بتزم میتونم از خودم حمایت کنم





> دولت الان از من حمایت نمیکنه عزیزم چون لازم نیست و من خودم میتونم از خودم حمایت کنم ولی اگه مجبور بشم سورس باز برنامه نویسی کنم بازم میتونم از خودم حمایت کنم؟


 :P   :lol: 

( خیلی زشته ها  :wink:  )



-

بگذریم  :)  نه مطالب قبلیت نه سوالت به تاپیک ربطی نداره ؛ به نظرت چیکار کنم ؟ 

-

حمایت دولت از برنامه نویسها یه مفهوم مسخره است . مثلا حمایت دولت از فروشندگان سی دی ، حمایت دولت از فروشندگان نوار ویدئو ، حمایت دولت از فروشندگان فلاپی ، حمایت دولت از گروههای تئاتر ، حمایت دولت از خیمه شب بازی و ...

مگر دولت یک کشور باید بیاد و از من و تو بخاطر بیزینس خصوصیمون حمایت کنه ؟ به چه منظور ؟ برای رسیدن به چه منفعتی ؟ اصولا جایگاه این حرفها کجاست ؟ چرا مطرح میشه ؟ کجای دنیا "دولت" از برنامه نویسها برای حرکت به سمت سورس آزاد حمایت کرده ؟ یعنی چی ؟ اگر منظورت تو یه بعد خاص و در شرایط خاصی هست باید بگی...

الف- دولت ایران به تصور من حالا حالا ها سراغ سورس آزاد نخواهد رفت ؛ هر کسی در این زمینه حرفی زده همانا گلواژه تلاوت کرده ؛ جدی نگیرید . ( دلائلش شاید تو مطلب بعدیم بیاد )

ب- کاربرد سیستمهای مبتنی بر سورس آزاد در بخش خصوصی ، خصوصا" شبکه های بانکی ، شرکتها و موسسات بزرگ و ... یقینا" رشد چشمگیری خواهد داشت و بالتبع تولید کنندگان چنین نرم افزارهائی هم بیشتر خواهند شد . مثل بقیه جاهای دنیا ، یه کمی کندتر و دیرتر

ج- سورس آزاد یه مذهب یا مسلک اجتماعی یا سیاسی نیست ؛ فرهنگی است برخواسته از "نیاز" .  هر چیزی که بشر بهش نیاز داره توسعه پیدا میکنه و کسی هم نمیتونه جلوش رو بگیره . عدم وجود مونوپولی ، گران قیمت بودن بیش از حد نرم افزارها ، اجبار دولتها و سازمانها برای ارتقا های گران قیمت سخت افزاری برای استفاده از نرم افزارهای جدیدتر ، عدم وجود کنترل روی لیسانسهای گران قیمت نرم افزار ، محدود شدن توانائی نرم افزارها به دلیل محدود بودن توسعه گران ، وجود تهدیدهای امنیتی در نرم افزارهای سورس بسته و ... همگی بستری مناسب برای توسعه سورس آزاد هستند ؛ چه سیستمهای عامل ، چه ابزارها ، چه سرویسها .

خوش باشید

----------


## oxygenws

> دولت الان از من حمایت نمیکنه عزیزم چون لازم نیست و من خودم میتونم از خودم حمایت کنم ولی اگه مجبور بشم سورس باز برنامه نویسی کنم بازم میتونم از خودم حمایت کنم؟ 
> 
> اینقد ملا نقطه ای نباش منظورم کاملا روشن بود و با توجه به سؤال بالا جواب بده ......


ببخشید برادر اینپی که وارد بحثتون می شم.

جناب فردین، شما حتی هنوز درک درستی از مفهوم و فلسفهء open source نداری. بهتر می دونم ابتدا کمی بفهمید open source چی هست و بعد سعی کنید از طریق اون امرار معاش کنید :)

----------


## irix

خوب. یه کم دیر اومدم و از همه هم معذرت می خوام خودم رو قاطی می کنم ولی باید بگم که کاملا با حرفهای Inprise و جناب امید خان موافقم و ایشان همه مطالب لازم رو گفتن. دلیل اصلی اشتباه دوستان و باورهای غلطی که تو ذهن دوستان شکل گرفته عدم آگاهی از فلسفه گنو و بازمتن و نحوه کسب و کار و نحوه استفاده از اونها ... هستش. همانطور که جناب Inprise اشاره کردن ، کسی که می خواد از ویندوز به لینوکس کوچ کنه باید افکار ویندوزی رو هم دور بریزه.  :)   
برای اطلاع یافتن و درک کردن جنبش باز متن خوندن کل سایت gnu.org رو بهتون توصیه می کنم. من خودم وقتی با دنیای متن باز آشنا شدم برام جای سوال بود که تو این فضا برنامه نویسها چطوری می تونن از برنامشون استفاده کنن. کمی زمان برد تا بفهمم چطوری ، ولی تا وقتی که نفهمیده بودم در این مورد اظهار نظر نمی کردم. الان به عینه روش کسب و کار از راه بازمتن رو هم تو خود ایران دیدم و می تونم چند تا مثال براتون بزنم.
در ضمن این حرف Inprise رو سعی کنید خوب درک کنید! خیلی جمله عالیی گفتن.



> قراره لینوکس فضائی باشه برای اینکه تو هر کاری خواستی خودت انجام بدی


در ضمن دوباره انگ پارتی بازی نزنید که من حتی با برادران این سایت ( بجز آقای حسین زاده و وایت هت ) یه سلام علیکم خشک و خالی هم نداشتم! :wink:

----------

اول در جواب جناب فردین شما اصلا استاد اینپرایز رو می شناسید؟پس بهتر است در مورد ایشون اینجوری حرف نزنی چون اینپرایز فراتر از اونیه که تو بخوای در موردش اینجوری حرف یزنب ( این فروتنی اینپرایز منو کشته!!)
تو اصلا چه جوری جرات می کنی که اینجوری خودت رو با اینپرایز مقایسه کنی؟!!!! ( شرمنده ی دوستان آدم دیگه بعضی چیز ها رو نمی تونه تحمل کنه :evil: )
در ضمن آقای هاشمیان شما خدایی روبوکاپ کار کردین؟!!!!!!!
جالبه!!!پس من دیگه شرکت نکنم :D

----------


## hosseinzadeh

برادر هاشمیان(مد ظلک عالی)
برادران گرام می دونن که بنده علاقه مفرطی به این جور بحث ها دارم.اما طی یک سال و اندی تجربه در فروم داری به این نتیجه رسیدم که این بحثها اصولا فایده ای نداره.
دلیلش مشخصه:
1)هیچ کس از موضعش عقب نشینی نمی کنه.(حتی اگه بگه فدورا 1400 دلار قیمت داره)
2)وسطهای بحث،به بیراهه کشیده می شه.
(الان من خیلی حرفها برای گفتن دارم اما نمی دونم از کجا شروع کنم چون هر کس از دری سخنی گفته)
خب؛
1)جواب تو رو عموما برادر اینپرایز داده.. ماحصلش اینه:به لینوکس از دیدگاه ویندوز نگاه نکنین.(به قول رفقا)اگه نمی تونید نگاه کنید،پس نکنید.

2)ضمنا:
اصولا این نتیجه گیری اشتباهه:
چون لینوکس نمی تونه سیستم عامل ملی ایران باشه،پس سیستم عامل مزخرفیه!
اصولا وضعیت IT در جهان یه چیزه،در ایران یه چیز دیگه.این دوتا را قاطی نکنین.

3)ظاهرا شما در این 9 ماه از ردهت 4 استفاده می کردید!چون هم اکنون بسیاری از همون چند هزار دستور ذوالباگ(!) به صورت گرافیکی در اومدند(اصطلاحا براشون Graphical Front-End) طراحی شده.

4)اصولا برنامه نویسا در لینوکس یا حرفه ای اند یا غیر حرفه ای.ما بینی به اون صورت وجود نداره.و دقیقا مثل ویندوز نیست که هر کس(که اطلاعات بسیار کمی در مورد ساختمان داده و بانک اطلاعاتی و...) داره بیاد برنامه حسابداری بنویسه و به خودش هم بگه حرفه ای.اصولا User-Freindly بودن بیش از حد خودش مشکل سازه.

5)نتیجه گیری نهایی:
1)_این حرف رو نباید مدیره بخش لینوکس بزنه!!!_اگه نمی خواید از لینوکس استفاده کنید،خب نکنید.دلیلی نداره به دلیل نتونستن شما به لینوکس بد و بیراه بگید.این جوری نه شما ضرر می کنید نه لینوکس!
*اما*
اگر می خواید انتقاد کنید ،از منابع مستدل و موثق و از عقل سلیم استفاده کنید.انتقاد امثال شما باعث ایجاد بحثهای مناسب خواهد شد.

2)هرگز و هیچ گاه و تحت هیچ شرایطی،استفاده کننده بیشتر،متضمن کیفیت بهتر نبوده.(یه نگاه به خیابان بندازید::چون پیکان بیشتری هست،پس پیکان از همه بهتره!؟؟!)
2-1:از این که مجبور شدم از این مثال احمقانه استفاده کنم،معذرت می خوام.
2-2:این مثال هم خودش نمونه ای از انحصار طلبیه.
بنابراین اگر حتی 0.05٪ مردم جهان از لینوکس استفاده کنند،بنده باز هم از لینوکس استفاده خواهم کرد.نه فقط به خاطر خودش بلکه به خاطر فلسفه زیبای آزادی.الان دلیل مهاجرت نکردن به صورت 100٪ همانا استفاده از یک low-spec لعنتیه!

----------


## shaniaki

با عرض ادب:
شخصا اعتقاد ندارم که تا یک بحث از شرایط 100٪ علمی خارج شد و به مجادله مستقیم تبدیل شد باید جلوی آن را گرفت ولی لطفا قبل از ارسال پست بعدی خود کمی شرایط فعالیت در سایت و قوانین سایت را در ذهن مرور نمایید.

یه عشق برنامه نویسی خفن

----------


## Fardin_Lord

اینپی جان اگه پست منو نیگا کنی میبینی که من پستی که اون جمله رو با علامت سؤال مطرح کردم به هیچ وجه ادیت نشده که بخوام تغییرش بدم چشماتو باز کن

همونطور که حدس میزدم اینجا بحث احساسی میشه تا منطقی و هر کسی داره نسبت به علایق خودش نظر میده و متاسفانه هستند کسانی که با اینکه نمیدونن لینوکس چی هست دارن کور کورانه ازش طرفداری میکنن.
متاسفانه بعضی ها فکر میکنن اگه با لینوکس کار کنن دیگه علامه دهر شدن و با کلاس ..... این افکار بچگانه رو دور بریزین ببینید کارتون با چی بهتر راه میوفته بعد مسیر کار و وسیلشو انتخاب کنین.
متاسفانه تو ایران تا کسی یک چیزی رو به صورت محدود یاد میگیره به خودش اجازه میده که در همه موارد نظر بده حتی به زور هم که شده و با ذکر دلایل غلط بدون توجه به شرایطی که وجود داره.

من هیچ مخالفتی با لینوکس ندارم ولی لینوکس فعلا از ویندوز برای کاربرای ایرانی برتر نیست نمیخوام حرف تکراری بزنم پستای قبلی منو بخونید.

----------


## Fardin_Lord

جناب اینپرایز حرفهای شما در مورد دولت کاملا مزخرفه
اگه دولت نخواد از برنامه نویسان حمایت کنه کی میکنه. پس کی میخواد روی قانون کپی رایت نظارت داشته باشه؟
نکنه توقع دارید من خودم برم خرخره کسی که از برنامه من کپی غیر قانونی زده بجوم؟

----------


## oxygenws

> نکنه توقع دارید من خودم برم خرخره کسی که از برنامه من کپی غیر قانونی زده بجوم؟


الان مگه خرخرهء کسی رو می تونید بجوید؟؟ این چه ربطی به لین یا وین بودن داره؟!! مگه الان که وین کار می کنید دولت از شما حمایت می کنه؟!




> پس کی میخواد روی *قانون کپی رایت* نظارت داشته باشه؟


فکر کنم این «قانون کپی رایت» کمی زیاد غلط باشه، نه؟!!

(من شدیدا متاسفم و عذر می خوام که اینطور گیر ها به این دوستمون می دم و شدیدا متاسفم که اونقدر بحث توسط این دوستمون منحرف شد که....... همونطور که جناب اینپرایز و حسین زاده پیش بینی! کرده بودند، این بحث دیگه داره زیادی منحرف می شه)

موفق باشید، امید

----------


## hashemian

آقای Inprise  شما خودتون هم نمیدونید به چه صورت میخواهید بحث رو پیش ببرید من میگم لینوکس سیستم عامل خوبی برای PC ها نیست شما میگوید نه سیستم عامل خوبیه چون 




> میتونه پلت فرم مناسبی برای شاتلها و فضا پیماهای امریکا باشه ؟ آیا تصور میکنی بزرگترین نیروگاه هسته ای شرق دنیا ( حوالی مسکو ) میتونه به چنین موجود مضحکی اعتماد کنه و تمام نرم افزارهای کنترلگرش رو بر مبنای اون توسعه بده


و یا چون 




> همین حالا حجم عظیمی از کاربری لینوکس متعلق است به اعضای خانوادهء Debian و SlackWare ؛ ایضا" SuSe هم بازار گسترده و رو به رشدی داره . توربو لینوکس داره موسسات دولتی و اقتصادی شرق آسیا خصوصا ژاپن و چین رو قبضه میکنه و


با وجود اینکه این حرفها هیچ ربطی به کامپیوتر های خانگی و کاربران عادی نداره ولی اگر بحث فقط با آمار پیش میره یعنی نتیجه میگیرید که لینوکس سیستم عامل خوبی است چون فلان شرکت وفلان شرکت و.. از لینوکس استفاده میکنند ( در ضمن چند برابر این پولهای عزیزتر از جان رو مایکروسافت و بسیاری از شرکتهای نرم افزار نویسی برای ویندوز خرج این سیستم عامل میکنند که این پولهایی که شما گفتید در برابر اوونها به چشم هم نمی آیند)بعد من میگم خوب طبق آمار گوگل 90 درصد کاربران از ویندوز استفاده میکنند و 1 درصد از لینوکس شما میگویید  





> به عنوان مثال ما داریم در مورد اصل بد بودن یا خوب بودن سیگار حرف میزنیم ، چیکار داریم که چند نفر در دنیا سیگاری هستند و آیا همین دو میلیارد آدمی که سیگاری هستند چی شده که انتخابش کردن یا ... ؛ بحث بر سر اصلیت مسئله است


اگر ما کاری به تعداد افرادی که از لینوکس استفاده میکنند نداریم پس به ما چه ربطی داره کا شاتل های فضلیی آمریکا یا نیروگاه هسته ای موسکو یا موسسات دولتی و اقتصادی شرق آسیا خصوصا ژاپن و چین یا HP و آمازون و اوراکل و .. از لینوکس استفاده میکنند؟ بهتر نیست راه خودتون رو مشخص کنید؟ آخر ما به این موضوع کاری داریم یا نه؟

راستی برای اوون افرادی که از من راجع به ادعای من که 90 درصد از ویندوز استفاده میکنند مدرک خواسته بودند بهتره به سایت زیر مراجعه کنند:
http://www.google.com/press/zeitgeis...ist-jun04.html





> تو هنوز کاربری مقدماتی لینوکس رو در حد ترمینال بلد نیستی


بله این که از اول هم معلوم بود چون طبق گفته شما در یکی از این تاپیک ها بهترین لینوکس کار بین این افراد شما هستید. این موضوع از سری صحبت های ما بیشتر معلوم شد ولی بهتره این موضوع رو حذف کنید چون به جز افراد قدیمی که افکار کاملا اشتباه و غلط شما در فکر آنها رسوخ کرده معمولا افراد جدیدالورود حرف شما رو تایید نمیکنند. 
بنده هم دیگه بحث رو ادامه نمیدم تا شما به راحتی بتونید افکار اعضای این سایت رو هم مثل خودتون کنید بعد همه با هم بشینید و برای شکست وحذف ویندوز دعا کنید برادر. جرقه های هم که در ایران و بقیه کشورها راجع به توسعه لینوکس اتفاق می افته مثل جرقه هایی است که در زیر یک باران شدید از اصطکاک دو چوب به وجود می آید. مثل انیمیشن Ice Age البته اگر ویندوز نبود این انیمیشن ها هم وجود نداشتند چه برسه به چیزهای دیگه

----------


## hashemian

راستی یه موضوع جالب درصد استفاده کاربران از لینوکس از June سال 2001 تا June سال 2004 از 1 درصد به 1 درصد افزایش یافته(مایکروسافت باید حواسشو جمع کنه خطر نابودی داره بهش نزدیک میشه) میتونید سایت زیر رو برای اطلاعات بیشتر ببینید

http://www.google.com/press/zeitgeist/archive.html

----------


## houtanal

چه بحث علمی خفنی (بسی کف بر شدم!)
عزیزم اگر توجه کنی تو این سایت همه با آی دی دارن کار می کنن وهمدیگرو نمی شناسن چه بسا تو اکثرا تو خیابون اگر همدیگرو ببینن نشناسن!بنابراین فکر نکنم احتیاجی باشه که به هم پز بدن که مثلا من فلان چیز رو از همتون بیشتر بلدم یا تو بلد نیستی
اما:
شما مطمئنی با هر 3600 دستور ترمینال لینوکس کار کردی که می گی اکثرشون مشکل داره؟!
فکر می کنم این بحث به بحث شخصی که من بیشتر بلدم و تو بلد نیستی تبدیل شده وگرنه هر دو طرف هم عقیده هستند که لینوکس برای کاربرد های خانگی هنوز کامل نشده یا بهتر بگم جا نیفتاده.از کسانی که از کامپیوتر مثل همون ماشین لباسشویی که برادر اینپرایز گفت استفاده می کنند انتظار نداشته باشید که دوباره وقت بذارن وبیان لینوکس رو یاد بگیرن اما کسانی که کامپیوتر وسیله کارشونه باید تکنولوژی های مختلفشو یاد بگیرن.
شما در پایه مفهوم سورس باز مشکل داری(من قبول دارم کمتر از شما بلدم :roll: )چون نرم افزار های سورس باز اصولا به معنای نرم افزار مجانی نیست من شخصا پروژه ای دستم دارم که وقتی تموم شد برای فروش هم گذاشته می شه و سورس برنامه هم تحویل داده میشه اما این دلیل نمی شه که پول نگیرم بلکه دارم سورس برنامه رو هم می فروشم برای مطالعه بیشتر به www.gnu.org مراجعه کنید.
اما یه نگاهی به تاریخ نرم افزار های سورس باز مثل همین فوروم بیندازید و ببینید چگونه و با چه سرعتی پیشرفت کرده اند؟!
بسیاری از طرفداران سرسخت ویندوز رو می شناسم که برای بعضی کاراشون مثل پروکسی سرور (کشینگ) از اسکوئید استفاده می کنند و نتیجه بهتری می گیرند حالا باید گفت که اونا به ویندوز خیانت کرده اند؟!
مگه ممکنه لینوکس برتریهایی نسبت به ویندوز نداشته باشد و صد البته بلعکس.شما ببین برای کاری که داری کدوم به درد می خوره.
در مورد برنامه نویسی هم شاید منی که با php برنامه می نویسم و چندان پلتفرم برام مهم نیست(در پروژه های عادی)اجازه اظهار نظر نداشته باشم اما مگه ممکنه در یک سیستم سورس باز مثل لینوکس که می خواد به شما کمک کنه هر چیزی رو که احتیاج داری سفارشی کنی یا برای خودت بسازی ابزار برنامه نویسی مناسب وجود نداشته باشه!!!!!؟ (من فقط چند برنامه ساده سی در لینوکس نوشتم ببینم چه جوریه :mrgreen: )
نظرم اینه که اگر می خواهید به بحث ادامه بدید بحث فنی کنید تا شاید ما مبتدی ها هم از اینوسط یه چیزی یاد بگیریم.(مگر غیر از اینه که هم ما اینجاییم تا دانشمون رو به اشتراک بگذاریم؟ :P  :wink: )

----------


## hosseinzadeh

تا اطلاع ثانوی ،(و بر خلاف میل باطنی)به سطل آشغال منتقل شد.مدیران ارشد، اگر علاقه ای به جواب دادن دارند،می توانند پست را به جای اولیه برگردانند.

----------


## Fardin_Lord

ما بالاخره نفهمیدیم اگه روبوکاپ کار بچه محصلاست و بچه بازیه پس بزرگاش دارن چیکار میکنن؟
شما اصلا خودت میدونی هوش مصنوعی چیه؟ 
البته بهتون حق میدم آدم وقتی از چیزی عصبانی میشه ممکنه حرفای غیر منطقی بزنه.
در ضمن از حرفاتون به نظر میاد اصلا ایران نباشید..... اگه این جوریه که 99٪ هست در این صورت شما مشکلات برنامه نویسان ایرانی و کاربران کامپیوتر رو نمیدونید و نباید ایران و با کشوری که دارید اونجا زندگی میکنید مقایسه کنید که آخرش به این حرفای عجیب شما منجر بشه . خطاب به اینپرایز

----------


## Inprise

*سلام؛*


ناچار شدم یه سری از مطالب رو ادیت و چند مطلب رو حذف کنم برای اینکه این بحث بتونه ادامه پیدا کنه ؛ از دوستانی که مطالبشون حذف یا ادیت شده عذرخواهی میکنم ، ( علی الخصوص از برادران مدیر  :? )  حتی توی دو سه مورد واقعا" مطلب بدی تو نوشته ها نبود اما به دلائل دیگری که تو بخش مدیران ذکر شد حذف شدن  :oops:  اگر کسی اعتراضی نسبت به این روند داره لطفا بوسیله PM به بنده بگه تا بررسی کنم اگر خطائی وجود داشت مطالب حذف شده رو برمیگردونم . من بعد هر نوع مطلب نامربوط به لینوکس حذف میشه ؛ درخواست میکنم اگر بنده هم چنین کردم مدیر سایت یا مدیران بخش همین کار رو در حق بنده انجام بدن ؛  :) 

بحث از امروز ظهر به بعد میتونه ادامه پیدا کنه .

موفق باشید  :wink:

----------


## Inprise

سلام؛

بنده یکراست میرم سر اصل مطلب :

اول در مورد مطالب Fardin_Lord 




> متاسفانه بعضی ها فکر میکنن اگه با لینوکس کار کنن [...]..... این افکار بچگانه رو دور بریزین ببینید کارتون با چی بهتر راه میوفته بعد مسیر کار و وسیلشو انتخاب کنین


واقعیت دقیقا" همینه . کسب و کار منطقی همیشه بر مبنای کسب منفعت برقرار بوده و دقیقا" به همین دلیله که "سورس آزاد" هر روز توسعهء بیشتری پیدا میکنه . طبیعیه که این روند در ایران چندان محسوس و قابل ذکر نباشه ، اما ایران تمام دنیا نیست . اتفاقاتی که طی سالهای آینده اینجا خواهد افتاد ، اتفاقاتی خواهند بود که طی چند ساله گذشته اون طرف آبها افتادن .




> من هیچ مخالفتی با لینوکس ندارم ولی لینوکس فعلا از ویندوز برای کاربرای ایرانی برتر نیست


اگر منظورت از کاربر مشخصا" کاربران بی تجربه و غیر فنی هستند : کسی در این مورد بحث یا چالشی مطرح نکرد و نکرده و به همین زودی ها هم نخواهد کرد . کسی در مورد درجهء بالای ease-of-use ویندوز حرفی زد ؟ توی هیچکدوم از نوشته ها دیدی کسی به صراحت یا تلویح گفته باشه در حوزهء کاربری عمومی لینوکس از ویندوز برتره ؟ اگر کسی چنین بگه یقینا" لینوکس رو نمیشناسه . نکته اینجاست که بحث اصولا" در این مورد نبود .




> اگه دولت نخواد از برنامه نویسان حمایت کنه کی میکنه. پس کی میخواد روی قانون کپی رایت نظارت داشته باشه؟ 
> نکنه توقع دارید من خودم برم خرخره کسی که از برنامه من کپی غیر قانونی زده بجوم؟


من دقیقا" نفهمیدم چی شد که بحث کپی رایت و غیره رو وسط کشیدی و چی شده که فکر میکنی این مسئله به سورس آزاد مربوطه . اما این توضیح رو بخون :

توی یه کشور یا کپی رایت هست یا نیست . توی ایران نیست . پس دیگه در هیچ زمینه ای نباید در موردش حرف زده بشه . تو چه تحت ویندوز برنامه بنویسی چه لینوکس و چه برنامه ات رو با یک لیسانس تجاری منتشر کنی چه با لیسانسهائی نظیر BSD یا GPL منتشر کنی ، دودر خواهی شد . چه فرقی میکنه ؟ 

تو کشورهائی که به کپی رایت ملتزم هستند تو میتونی یک کد رو بصورت GPL و همراه با سورس منتشر کنی ، و امیدوار باشی اگر یه روزی فهمیدی کسی از سورس تو در یک برنامهء تجاری بدون ذکر لیسانس استفاده کرده ، تو میتونی بری دادگاه و شکایت کنی و ادله فنی ات رو ارائه کنی ؛ اگر دادگاه تشخیص داد که واقعا" از کد تو سوء استفاده شده فرد خاطی مجازات میشه ، در مورد لیسانسهای تجاری هم وضع بر همین منواله . هیچ فرقی هم نمیکنه . اینجا مفاهیم حمایت دولت و سورس آزاد هیچ ارتباطی به هم ندارن .




> ما بالاخره نفهمیدیم اگه روبوکاپ کار بچه محصلاست و بچه بازیه پس بزرگاش دارن چیکار میکنن؟ 
> شما اصلا خودت میدونی هوش مصنوعی چیه؟


راستش همه جای دنیا روبوکاپ اشتغال بچه محصل هاست . یعنی شاگردان سال آخر کالج ( معادل پیش دانشگاهی ما ) و شاید سال اول دانشگاه . اغلب تیمهائی که تو مسابقات روبو کاپ شرکت میکنن سعی میکنن با تغییر کد نرم افزارهای موجود ، بهینه سازی بانک داده و درنظر گرفتن تعداد بیشتری حالت خاص ، یه تیم فوتبال یا مربی تیم یا ... رو بهتر شبیه سازی کنن که عموما" این اتفاق بر فراز لینوکس می افته . همین حالا توی ایران هم بچه های "دبیرستان" علامه حلی و مفید روی چنین موضوعاتی کار میکنن ( همونطوری که روی فیزیک و شیمی کار میکنن ) و اگر به موفقیت خاصی برسن تو مسابقات جهانی هم شرکت میکنن و رقباشون هم افرادی تو رده سنی و علمی خودشون هستند . این یه کار روتین و مشخص هست . یه سری گاید لاین وجود داره و هر کسی میتونه با داشتن یه دانش عمومی در مورد کار با سیستمهای عامل ، برنامه نویسی و آشنائی با نرم افزارهای مربوطه تو چنین مسابقاتی شرکت کنه یا حتی خودش یه محصول تولید کنه ( حتی دانشگاه آزاد "کرج" هم یک نرم افزار/سخت افزار خاص طراحی و ارائه کرده ! )




> در ضمن از حرفاتون به نظر میاد اصلا ایران نباشید..... اگه این جوریه که 99٪ هست در این صورت شما مشکلات برنامه نویسان ایرانی و کاربران کامپیوتر رو نمیدونید و نباید ایران و با کشوری که دارید اونجا زندگی میکنید مقایسه کنید که آخرش به این حرفای عجیب شما منجر بشه


والا بنده حداقل همین حالا ایران هستم ! ( باور کن ! هیچ جای دیگهء دنیا آدم رو بدون جرم یا اتهام سی ساعت بازداشت نمیکنند ؛ شرحش ذیلا" خواهد آمد )

اما بیا فرض رو بر این بگذاریم که اینجا قراره در مورد مشکل (؟) های برنامه نویسان ایرانی در تقابل با سورس آزاد صحبت کنیم و بیا فرض کن من نمیدونم توی ایران چه خبره و بیا فرض کنیم که تو میدونی ؛ اگر حرفی غیر از کپی رایت داری بنویس بنده میشنوم ، بلکه ما هم یه چیزی یاد گرفتیم  :wink:  ( در مورد کپی رایت دیگه چیزی ننویس چون مطلقا" دیدگاهت غیر صحیح هست )

در مورد مطالب Hashemian :




> من میگم لینوکس سیستم عامل خوبی برای PC ها نیست


دوست عزیز ؛

تو تا بحال حتی یک خط استدلال در مورد اینکه چرا خوب نیست ارائه نکردی ! بنده نمیگم خوب هست یا خوب نیست ، عرض میکنم تو این صلاحیت رو نداری . ر-ک :فدورای 1400 دلاری و ...

اگر تصور میکنی میتونی یه لیست از دلائل فنی که باعث میشه لینوکس برای PC مناسب نباشه ارائه کنی ، حتما" سر فرصت اینکار رو انجام بده . بنده منتظرم




> اگر ما کاری به تعداد افرادی که از لینوکس استفاده میکنند نداریم پس به ما چه ربطی داره کا شاتل های فضلیی آمریکا یا نیروگاه هسته ای موسکو یا موسسات دولتی و اقتصادی شرق آسیا خصوصا ژاپن و چین یا HP و آمازون و اوراکل و .. از لینوکس استفاده میکنند؟ بهتر نیست راه خودتون رو مشخص کنید؟ آخر ما به این موضوع کاری داریم یا نه؟


نباید بین این دو مسئله مغلطه کرد . بحث "تعدد" با بحث "قابلیت اعتماد" به یک چیز با هم فرق میکنن . وقتی حساس ترین گلوگاههای اطلاعاتی دنیا از لینوکس استفاده میکنن یعنی لینوکس قابل اعتمادتر از سایر سیستم هاست . اما وقتی عرض میکنم عمومیت کاربران کامپیوتر افراد غیر فنی هستند که مهمترین پارامتر برای اونها ease-of-use است ، نمیشه با عنایت به رفتار افراد بی سواد یا غیر فنی نتیجه گرفت که چون اکثریت از لینوکس برای کاربردهای عام استفاده نمیکنند ، پس لینوکس نا مناسب است . این همونقدر غیر منطقیه که آدم بگه چون سه چهارم مردم دنیا بارها و بارها نوشیدن نوشابه های الکلی رو تجربه کردن پس نوشیدن الکل خوب و مفید و منطقی است . در واقع انتخاب و استفاده از لینوکس یک انتخاب کاملا" فنی است که باید پشتش فرهنگ و ایده وجود داشته باشه ، مقدمه میخواد ، حساب و کتاب داره .

من توی این بحث و مباحثی مثل این هیچ وقت ندیدم کسی گفته باشه برای کاربران عام لینوکس بهتر از ویندوز است ، اما همیشه دیدم بدون ارائه هیچ استدلالی گفته میشه لینوکس مناسب نیست ! ( این یه بحث منطقیه خیلی ساده است : یه چیزی کمتر مورد اقبال قرار میگیره . این الزاما" به معنای نا مناسب بودن اون نیست ، ایضا" به این معنا نیست که نگارنده چون با لینوکس آشناست فکر میکنه پس در همهء حوزه ها نسبت به ویندوز برتری داره )





> بنده هم دیگه بحث رو ادامه نمیدم تا شما به راحتی بتونید افکار اعضای این سایت رو هم مثل خودتون کنید بعد همه با هم بشینید و برای شکست وحذف ویندوز دعا کنید برادر


یکی از دوستان از من پرسید این بندهء خدا ( تو رو میگفت ) که حرفهای تو رو نمیخونه ، حتی مرورشون هم نمیکنه ، چرا وقتت رو داری تلف میکنی ؟ بنده هم عرض کردم مطمئنا" افراد دیگری هستند که میخونن  :wink: 

پسرجان ، اگر به نوشته های من توی همین تاپیک یا جاهای دیگه سایت نگاه کنی من گفتم از ویندوز استفاده کردم ، میکنم و خواهم کرد ، در مورد اجزاء داخلی ، منطق ، برنامه نویسی سیستم و ... تجربیات زیادی دارم ، شاید به عدد سالهای عمر تو برای ویندوز برنامه نوشته باشم ( که البته در محضر افرادی مثل حاج مهدی یا سایر رفقای برنامه نویس عددی نیست ) ، و مبتنی بر نوشته های قبلیم اصولا" معتقدم چیزی بنما تعصب در هر حوزه ای ( حتی دین ) فقط و فقط نشانهء جهل و حماقت هست .

بنده نه طرفدار ویندوز هستم و نه لینوکس ؛ و با هر دو سالهاست که کار میکنم . آدم باید خیلی بی انصاف باشه که بجای پرداختن به وجود فنی نوشته یک نفر ، صرفا" به حواشی بپردازه و دنبال متهم کردن فرد مقابل به یه چیزی مثل تعصب و غیره باشه .  :( 

اگر میبینی بنده دارم در مورد لینوکس و از اون مهمتر فرهنگ سورس آزاد باهات حرف میزنم به این دلیل نیست که بنده در جبهه مخالف مایکروسافت ایستادم ، حتی داشتن انتقاد به یک محصول به معنای دشمنی با اون محصول نیست ، مهمترین عاملی که باعث میشه این مطالب رو بنویسم ( مشابه مطالبی که در مورد دات نت و J2EE نوشتم ) اینه که احساس میکنم وقتی بحث در مورد تقابل دو تکنولوژی تا حدی متضاد هست ، همیشه افراط یا تفریط تو طرفین وجود داره .

یکی میگه ویندوز مطلقا" مزخرف است و دیگری میگه اکثر 3000 تا دستور لینوکس باگ دارن !

یه نکتهء خیلی مهم اینه که آدم باید واقعیتهای موجود رو مقدم بر نظر شخصی اش بدونه . برای تفهیم بهتر این نکته یه مثال از خودم بزنم جسارتا" . یه زمانی با جاوا کار میکردم که نسخهء آلفای دات نت منتشر شد . هنوز یک هفته نگذشته بود که تو فرومهای مختلف فحاشی و شاخ و شونه کشیدن برای دات نت نیز ایضا" شروع شد . برنامه نویسهای جاوا میگفتند دات نت کند هست ، کارا نیست ، باگ داره ، افیشنت نیست ، تقلیده ، و هزار یک مطلب دیگه . بندهء حقیر میتونستم به جمع این دوستان و هم سنگری ها (؟!) بپیوندم و ... لیکن اینکار رو نکردم ، حالا نه تنها به دات نت مسلطم ، میتونم تشخیص بدم کجا بر "جاوا" برتری داره و کجا نداره ، در عین حالیکه اصولا" به دات نت معتقدم نیست ؛ اما این چه اهمیتی داره ؟ دقیقا" همونقدر مهمه که تو نتونستی تجربهء خوبی با لینوکس داشته باشی ، یعنی هیچی ! در حوزهء توسعه تکنولوژیهای نرم افزاری فردیّت نقش چندانی نداره . مهم اینه که تو مثال اول "دات نت" و توی مبحث همین تاپیک ، لینوکس ، دو تا واقعیت غیر قابل انکار و در حال توسعه هستند . ویندوز های آینده گرایش زیادی به دات نت خواهند داشت ، پس بر هر برنامه نویس یا معمار نرم افزاری واجب عینی است که در موردش اطلاعات داشته باشه و لینوکس پرکاربرد ترین سیستم در زمینهء ارائه سرویس و قابل اعتمادترین بستر برای نرم افزارهای حساس است و در زمینهء PC هم در حال گسترش هست ، پس حتما" یه توانائی یا مجموعهء از توانائی های به خصوصی اونجا وجود دارن که باعث توسعه اش میشن ؛ وقتی تو میگی فدورا 1400 دلاره ، بنده متوجه میشم واقعا" مطالعه ات در مورد لینوکس کمه . همونطوری که خودت نوشتی ، فقط یک تجربهء کوچک برای توسعهء نرم افزار روی لینوکس داشتی که موفقیت آمیز هم نبوده ( حتما" نوشته هات یادت هست ؛ لزومی نداره کپی کنم ) حالا نگاه کن به نوشته های خودت :


الف-




> به این نتیجه رسیدم برنامه نویسی ویژوال و طراحی محیط User-Friendly برای این سیستم عامل از این حرفها سختتره وقتی هم نشه برای یک سیستم عامل راحت برنامه نوشت مسلما برنامه نویس هایش کمتر میشه و برنامه های کاربردی برای اوون کم میشه و اگر سیستم عاملی برنامه نداشته باشه هیچ وقت رشد نمیکنه


ب-




> من به تناسب کارم مجبور بودم روی Loptopخودم لینوکس نصب کنم ولی وقتی اقدام کردم به من گقتند که روی مدل Loptop من لینوکس نصب نمیشه و مجبور به تعویض اوون شدم و Loptopی خریدم که لینوکس بتونه روی اوون نصب بشه بهتره این رو هم بدونید که فقط 2 یا 3 مدل Loptop در ایران پیدا میشه که میشه روش لینوکس نصب کرد


ج-




> لینوکس برنامه زیاد داره حدود 3600 دستور فقط تو Terminal خودش داره ولی اکثرا باگ دارن یا درست کار نمیکنند


د-




> این سیستم عامل به درد همون شاتل ها و نیروگاه هسته ای شرق دنیا ( حوالی مسکو ) میخوره


هـ -




> *من توی لینوکس شبکه کار نکردم*


و -




> برای برنامه نویسی لینوکس اصلا محیط مناسبی نیست مخصوصا برای ما که به برنامه نویسی ویندوز با اوون همه ابزارهاش عادت کردیم


ز -




> من تا حالا هیچ محیط مناسبی برای برنامه نویسی توی لینوکس ندیدم




من با کنار هم چیدن این مطالب دقیقا" به همون سناریوئی که عرض شد میرسم :




> *تو یه پروژه داشتی ، لینوکس رو نتونستی با موفقیت روی لپ تاپت نصب کنی ، نتونستی با ابزارهای جانبی تعامل خوبی داشته باشی ، نتونستی سه سوت یه برنامه بنویسی چون ویژوال سی یا دلفی یا ویژوال بیسیک نداشتی ؛ با عنایت به این نکات تو به این نتیجه رسیدی که "مزخرف تر از لینوکس سیستم عاملی وجود نداره" و لینوکس فقط به درد سرویس دهی میخوره !*


اینجا یه سری نکته وجود داره :

الف- اگر لینوکس سیستم عامل مزخرف و غیر قابل اعتمادی است چگونه حساس ترین گلوگاههای نرم افزاری و سرویس دهی دنیا ، از DNS سرورهای اصلی اینترنت گرفته تا بانکهای اطلاعاتی غول پیکر دولتهای الکترونیکی کشورهائی مثل کانادا یا فرانسه ، تا کنترلگرهای فضاپیماها و نیروگاههای هسته ای بر مبنای اون ساخته شدن ؟

ب- لینوکس "چه چیزی" نداره که باعث شده تو تصور کنی به درد کاربرد عام نمیخوره ؟ ( همونطور که عرض شد منتظر جواب هستم ؛ به این نکته توجه بشه که من در مورد سادگی و سهولت استفاده حرف نمیزنم ، در مورد امکان کاربرد عام یا عدم امکان اون حرف میزنم )

ج- در حالیکه بزرگترین و حساس ترین نرم افزارهائی که اطلاعاتی در مورد اونها بصورت عمومی در دسترسه ، از سرویسهای فوق العاده بزرگ بانک اطلاعاتی گرفته ( MaxDB که فرزند خلف MySQL است و مدتها مغز محصولات SAP بود ) تا نرم افزارهای کاربردی متعددی - از کاربردهای کنترلی گرفته تا سرویس دهی - همگی بر مبنای سورس آزاد شکل گرفتن ، چطور میشه گفت تولید و توسعهء نرم افزار روی لینوکس وضعیت جالبی نداره ؟ حتی وقتی نگارندهء همین سطور تجربیات متعددی در مورد تولید برنامه با C ، جاوا و کایلیکس روی لینوکس داشته ، آیا وقتش نیست بجای اینکه بهش بگیم خودت رو نبین (؟!) و از غرور حرف بزنیم ، یه کمی فکر کنیم ببینیم آیا اشکال از کم سوادی یا کم توانی خود ما نبوده ؟

د- وقتی بحث لیسانسهای کاربرد نرم افزار مطرح میشه ، تو کشورهائی که کپی رایت رو پذیرفتن ، سورس آزاد نقش و اهمیت خاصی پیدا میکنه . در اغلب کشورهای غربی و بعضی از کشورهای پیشتاز شرقی مثل ژاپن ، دولت ، سرویسهای متعدد الکترونیکی ارائه میکنه که رسیدن به یک هدف خاص بدون طی مسیر الکترونیکیش تو این کشورها غیر ممکنه ؛ ثبت نامهای دانشگاهی ، پیگیری مکاتبات دولتی ، خرید و فروش ( ر-ک تراکنشهای میلیونی سایتهائی مثل آمازون و ebay ) و ...

بخش اعظم این سرویسها حالا مبتنی بر سورس آزاد است . دقیقا چرا ؟ چون فقط با یه نرم افزار مجانی روبرو هستند ؟ در واقع اینطور نیست . نرم افزار سورس آزاد الزاما" یه نرم افزار رایگان نیست . برای کاربرد و استفاده از اغلب نرم افزارهای سورس آزاد بصورت تجاری باید هزینه های مختلفی پرداخت کرد ؛ اما اینجا دو مزیت بصورت همزمان وجود داره :

1- لیسانس ارزان قیمت و TCOی فوق العاده کم
2- قابلیت اعتماد

در مورد TCO قبلا" دو بار توی این سایت مطلب نوشتم که اگر مایل باشید پیگیری میکنید اما مطلب دوم که کمتر بهش توجه میشه قابلیت اعتماد یا Reliability لینوکس است .

اگر لینوکس یک سیستم عامل با 3000 تا دستور باشه که اکثرشون باگ دارن ، معماران کسب و کار الکترونیکی کشورهای توسعه یافته ، اینقدر احمق و ابله نیستند که از چنین موجود ناقص و ابتری برای تبادل میلیونها دلار استفاده کنن و اگر لینوکس واقعا" ابزاری برای کاربردهای عام نمیبود ، - در کنار توجه به TCO - دولتهای کشورهای مختلف تلاش نمیکردند با جایگزینی لینوکس بجای ویندوز ، ضمن استفاده از لینوکس برای سرویس دهی ، ازش به عنوان یک سیستم عامل عادی Desktop هم استفاده کنن . خیلی جای دوری نمیرم ، اگر وقت کردی یه سری به سفارت کانادا و آلمان در تهران بزن ( بنده این دو جا رو دیدم ) و ببین که همینجا توی تهران دارن از SCO Unix تجاری استفاده میکنن ، حتی بدون رابط کاربر گرافیکی و نرم افزار هماهنگ وزارت خارجه این دو کشور که از طریق خطوط ماهواره ای در سراسر دنیا به مرکز هاشون متصل هستند روی یونیکس نوشته شدند .

قبل از اینکه بخش آخر عرایضم رو بنویسم ، به یک نکته مجددا" اشاره میکنم :

طرفداری یا تعصب از یک نرم افزار یا تکنولوژی نرم افزاری یا اظهار نظر غیر کارشناسی و بدون دانش در مورد یک نرم افزار یا سیستم عامل صرفا" محصول جهل است . ما با یه مساله ناموسی طرف نیستیم که بخایم روی چیزی پا فشاری کنیم بدون اینکه به عواقبش توجه کنیم ؛ واقعیت اینه که :

لینوکس در تمام حوزه ها در حال توسعه است 
لینوکس هم مانند بقیه مخلوقات بشر نقائصی داره
لینوکس هم مثل بقیه تکنولوژی ها در مواردی برتر و در مواردی فروتر هست
لینوکس ...

مطلب غیر فنی :

بنده قصد دارم طرز فکر و نظر "شخصی" خودم رو در مورد ویندوز ، لینوکس و دیدگاه بنده نسبت بهشون بنویسم . این اتفاقیه که کم می افته ، چون آدم در مورد نظرات شخصی اش همیشه میتونه مورد بازخواست قرار بگیره ؛ قبل از ورود به بحث تاکید میکنم این مساله رو با مسائل دیگه قاطی نکنید ، صرفا" برای بهتر جا افتادن مسئله دارم از یه مثال استفاده میکنم ؛

بیا فرض کنیم من یه جوان ِ برنامه نویس هستم . پنجشنبه هفته گذشته ، ساعت دو نصفه شب در حالیکه در حال دود کردن یک فروند وینیستون لایت ، وسط میدون ونک بودم ، یک آقای گنده و مهیب و عظیم الجثه ، بنده رو مخاطب قرار داد که : "بچه" جون ! ( منظورش از بچه یک موجود با قد 191 و وزن 90 کیلوگرم و سن بین بیست تا سی ساله ) چیکار میکنی اینجا ؟ بنده هم به عادت مالوف ، عرض کردم non of your damn Business که البته بعدش بدون اتهام و جرم ، سی ساعت توی یک راهرو در حال بازداشت بودم تا مشخص بشه چرا ساعت دو نصفه شب نخوابیده بودم و وسط میدون نشسته بودم . پر واضح هست که من درک میکنم این حساسیت "قرار"ه برای ایجاد امنیت و آسایش بیشتر برای "عام"ه مردم بکار گرفته بشه ، اما در "واقع" نتیجه چیزی جر محدود شدن آزادیهای شخصی و تجاوز به حریم خصوصی افراد و تحقیر شخصیت آزاد انسانها نخواهد بود .

حالا چه ربطی داشت ؟

عرض میکنم . بنده به عنوان یک جوان حق داشتم لیسانس و فوق لیسانسم رو توی دو تا از بهترین دانشگاههای تهران بگیرم ، این اتفاق تقریبا" هی جای دنیا نمی افته ، همه جا باید برای تحصیل هزینه های هنگفتی پرداخت کنی ، اما دقیقا" وقتی این امتیاز رو دریافت میکنم ، از امتیازات دیگه ای محروم میشم که گاها" اثر وجود امتیاز اول رو محو میکنه .

ویندوز ، دقیقا" مثل وطن شریفمون امتیازات رایگان و به خصوصی رو در اختیار کاربران قرار میده و این دیدگاه قراره منفعت کاربران "عام" رو لحاظ کنه ؛ این در مرحلهء ایده چیز چندان بدی نیست ، اما وقتی کار از این فراتر میده تا اون حد که اگر آدم بخواد ورای اون امتیازات استفاده دیگه ای از سیستم بکنه یقینا" با مشکل مواجه میشه .

در حالیکه لینوکس برعکس مملکت عزیزمون امتیاز به خصوصی در اختیار کسی قرار نمیده ؛ هر چقدر بلدی ، همونقدر استفاده میکنی ؛ در حالیکه آزادی هرکاری دوست داری بکنی ، تا وقتی به حقوق دیگران تجاوز نکردی .

دقیقا با عنایت به همون مثال ، لینوکس خودش رو جای کسی که بیشتر از تو میدونه و حق داره برای تو تصمیم بگیره نمیگذاره ، ( زمان خواب - زمان بیرون رفتن - نوع پوشش و ... ) بلکه یه بستر در اختیار تو قرار میده تا هر چقدر توانا هستی ازش استفاده کنی ، در حالیکه تو ویندوز تو ممکنه بتونی برخی از وظایف عام و عمومی رو براحتی و با کمترین میزان دانش انجام بدی ، اما وقتی نیازهات یه ذره فراتر میره دستت بسته است . مغازه ها باید ساعت 12 ببندن ، و جوانان عزیز هم برن خونه لالا کنن ، خوب یه نفر هست که بهتر تشخیص میده چی خوبه و چی بده ؛ لزومی نداره تو خودت تصمیم بگیری ؛ در واقع یه جورائی بی تعارف : یک نفر برای تو الگو مشخص میکنه ، تو عمل میکنی . این اتفاقیه که روی ویندوز داره می افته .  :) 

اگر تو بخای استفاده خاصی از کارت شبکه ات بکنی ، تصمیم بگیری بصورت خاصی حافظه سیستم رو مدیریت کنی ، دوست داشته باشی یه مدیر پنجرهء خاص برای سیستم عاملت داشته باشی ، بخای سیستم عاملت رو روی یه پردازندهء خاص که خودت برای یه ماشین به خصوص تهیه کردی اجرا کنی ، تصمیم داشته باشی بفهمی فلان کار رو سیستم عامل چطور انجام میده تا در صورت تمایل بهینه اش کنی ، یا حتی بخاطر ماهیت شغلی نتونی به یک سیستم سورس بسته اعتماد کنی و ... ویندوز هیچ جوابی برات نخواهد داشت . اما اگر بخای فیلم ببینی ، موزیک گوش کنی ، وب رو مرور کنی یا یه سری برنامه کاربردی با محیطهائی مثل دات نت یا دلفی بنویسی ، ویندوز برات مشکلی ایجاد نمیکنه ( اصلاح میکنم : قراره ایجاد نکنه !  :wink:  )

هدفم از ارائه یه مثال بی ربط و سعی بر انطباق این دو مفهوم این بود که عرض کنم لینوکس آزادیه مطلقه . و طبیعتا" آدم برای رسیدن به آزادی باید بره سفارت خونهء یه کشور آزاد ، مصاحبه کنه ، ویزا بگیره ، پول خرج کنه ، از خیر خیلی چیزا بگذره و پاشه بره اونجا ، مثل اونا لباس بپوشه ، مثل اونا کار کنه و ... ایضا" همینطوره در مورد لینوکس . برای حرکت از ویندوز به سمت لینوکس باید این رو به خاطر داشته باشی هیچ کس هیچ لطفی در حق تو نمیکنه و هیچی مجانی و "صلواتی" نیست . کوپن یا یارانه ای در کار نیست ، حتی اگر گوشه خیابون بیفتی ، کسی محل سگ نخواهد گذاشت ، خودت هستی و خودت . اگر بلدی حالش رو میبری ، اگر بلد نیستی خدایت بیامرزاد .

اینجا آدم باید قبل از اینکه در مورد mount و ترمینال حرف بزنه ، در مورد فرهنگ Open Source حرف بزنه . که چیزی نیست به جز "امکان" ساختن هر چیزی توسط خودت . پس اگر انتظار داشته باشی سی دی لینوکس رو بزاری داخل سی دی درایو لپ تاپت و اون بهت بگه سلام ، لینوکس و تمام تجهیزات جانبی نصب شدن و شما همین الان در عرض ده دقیقه میتونید یک برنامه فوق العاده بزرگ و خفن بنویسی ، بقول معروف  you are in a huge mistake .  :) 

لینوکس و ویندوز ماهیتا" با هم متفاوت هستن اما اگر قرار باشه به چشم ابزاری برای کاربری عام بهشون نگاه بشه ، همونطوری که میشه با ویندوز فیلم دید ، موزیک گوش کرد ، به اینترنت متصل شد  و برنامه نوشت ، همونطور میشه از لینوکس استفاده کرد . حال اینکه کدومشون "مناسبتر" هستند بستگی زیادی به پارامترهای دیگه ای داره که مستقیما" به این تاپیک مربوط نمیشه .

یکبار تو بخش اخبار یک مطلبی رو ترجمه کردم که نوشتهء یکی از نویسندگان مشهور سایتهای حامی سورس آزاد بود ، مبنی بر اینکه اون تصمیم گرفته بود داخل منزلشون از ویندوز استفاده نکنه ، و روند بزرگ شدن دختر سه ساله اش رو در مواجهه با کامپیوتر نوشته بود . اگر بگردی و اون مطلب رو بخونی مطمئنا" خیلی کمکت میکنه تا درک کنی لینوکس اونقدرها هم وحشتناک و غیر قابل لمس و دسترسی نیست . در بسیاری از محیطهای دانشگاهی کشورهای غربی اصولا" استفاده از ویندوز غیر ممکنه ، بنابراین محصلین کالج و دانشجویان چیزی بجز یونیکس نمیبینن ، حتی با مراجعه با اکثریت سایتهای دانشگاهی خیلی راحت میتونی این واقعیت رو لمس کنی ، و با عنایت به همین مسائل همیشه جواب من به کسانیکه به لینوکسو فوبیا ( = لینوکس ترسی ) مبتلا هستند همین مطلبی که تو نوشتی رو میگم که :




> برای برنامه نویسی لینوکس اصلا محیط مناسبی نیست *مخصوصا برای ما که به برنامه نویسی ویندوز با اوون همه ابزارهاش عادت کردیم*


یقینا" رانندگی با ماشینهائی ساخت انگلستان که محل راننده و کمک راننده با ماشینهای ما فرق داره ، تا وقتی آدم بهش مسلط نشه و عادت نکنه سخته ، لینوکس نیز هم .

به عنوان جمع بندی : من نه به ویندوز اعتقاد دارم و نه به لینوکس ، به آزادی و احساس آرامش اعتقاد دارم ، تا بتونم از توانائی هام برای اینکه زندگی بهتری داشته باشم استفاده کنم ، اگر نوشته های بنده رو توی سایت دنبال کنی اطلاعاتم در مورد ویندوز کمتر از لینوکس نیست ، در هر بعدی ، ( در عین اینکه دقیقا" به همون دلیلی که دفعه قبل عرض کردم گاهی اوقات از بی سوادی خودم در مواجهه با بعضی ها خجالت میکشم ) و به جرات ، ویندوز به من کمک نمیکنه احساس کنم که آزادم . برای من رنگ و لعاب ویندوز دقیقا" مشابه وعدهء ایجاد خانه های عفاف در جمهوری اسلامیه ! یعنی قراره یه چیزی باشه که تو سرت بهش گرم باشه و نفهمی مقدماتی ترین حقوقت زیر پا گذاشته شده/میشه . همین که بخای پات رو از حد مبتدی یه کمی اون طرف تر بگذاری محدودیت های متعددی رو لمس میکنی . طبیعیه که خیلی ها میپسندن با همین محدودیت بسوزن و بسازن ، و خیلی ها هم اون رو تحمل نمیکنن . این میشه دقیقا نقطه افتراق .

ویندوز لانگهورن همچنان بر مبنای کدهای ویندوز NT 5 توسعه پیدا کنه . جائی که نقاط ضعف متعدد آنچنان در تار و پود سیستم عامل نفوذ کرده که تنها راه برای نجات از Worm ها و ویروسها چیزی نیست بجز بازنویسی ویندوز که امری است محال .

همین حالا روی SP2 در حالیکه هنوز یک هفته از انتشارش نمیگذره نقاط ضعفی که میتونی دسترسی از راه دور با مجوز سیستم به نفوذگر بده وجود داره . همین حالا میشه با نشستن پشت کنسول ویندوز ، مجوز کاربری رو از کاربر مهمان به مدیر سیستم افزایش داد و بخاطر ماهیت فایل سیستم ویندوز توسعه ویروس همچنان ممکنه ( چیزی که دقیقا بخاطر ماهیت فایل سیستمهای یونیکس تا بحال خیلی خیلی کم اتفاق افتاده ! نه به این دلیل که کسی روش وقت نگذاشته ...)

و ... حکایت همچنان باقی است

وقتی آدم میخواد دو تا چیز رو با هم مقایسه کنه باید تلاش کنه اول یه دید نسبتا" جامع نسبت به هر دو داشته باشه تا بعد بتونه مقایسه منطقی انجام بده . فی المثل اگر به من بگن به فلان سازمان مشاوره بده که برای الگوی و infrastructure شبکه از چه تکنولوژی استفاده کنن تا ... ( ویژگیهای AD ) بنده به صراحت عرض میکنم از ویندوز 2003 سرور و AD و CA و ... اش استفاده کنید که هیچ معادل قابل رقابتی در دنیای لینوکس نداره ، حالا اگر بخام متعصبانه (= یعنی احمقانه ) با مسئله برخورد کنم باید بگم نه آقا لینوکس توپه ! روی سرورهاتون نصب کنید حالشو ببرید ، که این مشاوره همانا و مورد عنایت قرار گرفتن دهان مدیر شبکه اون سازمان همان .

تلاش بنده این بود به تو و یکی دو تا از رفقا عرض کنم سعی کنید اطلاعات و دانشتون رو در مورد موضوعی مثل لینوکس از قد و قواره یک آزمایش و شکست ، بالاتر ببرید ، مطمئنا" بعدش اصولا" بحثی ایجاد نمیشه ، بقول مولوی : چونکه صد آمد نود هم پیش ماست .  :) 

موفق باشید 

Road to My Damn Freedom

----------


## SoheilKH

سلام



> مطمئنا" افراد دیگری هستند که میخونن


کاملا موافق ام

اول اینکه جناب اینپی خیلی ممنون  که وقت میزاری و اطلاعات رو Share می کنی و در اختیار بچه های سایت قرار میدی .من خودم به شخصه فکر نمی کردم لینوکس در چنین حدی باشه :wink: 

اما جناب اینپی




> اصولا" به دات نت معتقدم نیست


می شه توضیح بدید چه کم و کاستی هایی داره ؟ با توجه به اینکه دات نت تازه کاره ،به آینده دات نت امید واری؟

موفق باشید

----------

استاد اینپرلیز واقعا ممنون
یه سوال : من از گفته های شما در سطور پایانی اینگونه برداشت کردم که گفتید ویندوز سرور 2003 از لینوکس بهتره برای شبکه ی یک اداره.درسته؟
با تشکر
راستی یک نکته یادم رفت خدمت اون دوستمون که بحث روبوکاپ رو پیش کشیدند . من به عینه شاهد فعالیت های بچه های روبوکاپ مدرسمون ( علامه حلی) بودم و کاملا با گفته های استاد اینپرایز موافقم که به درد بچه محصل ها می خورد و بس . چون بسیاری از بچه های خودمون که جهانی هم رفته بودند ازعان می کردند که بسیاری از کشورهای توسعه یافته خیلی روی این موضوع سرمایه گذاری نمی کنند ( حداقل در این سطح)
و نکته ی بعدی اینکه همون طور که برادر اینپی هم گفتند اونها بیشتر از اینکه از تکنیک های AI یا Artifical Intelligent استفاده کنند یک سری حالت پیش فرض تعریف می کنند و.......
در ضمن اگر هم بخواهیم بحثش رو پیش بکشیم اونا کاملا کارشون رو لینوکسه و بس!!
موفق باشید

----------


## Inprise

> اصولا" به دات نت معتقدم نیست
> 			
> 		
> 
> می شه توضیح بدید چه کم و کاستی هایی داره ؟ با توجه به اینکه دات نت تازه کاره ،به آینده دات نت امید واری؟


راستش وسط بحث لینوکس شاید کار چندان جالبی نباشه ؛ لیکن یه لینک بهت میدم که اونجا بطور مفصل در موردش بحث شده ؛

اینجا : http://www.barnamenevis.org/vi...=8081&start=60

و یک برداشت :

_بلا شک دات نت موفقیت قابل توجهی کسب کرده و هر کسی هم محبوبیت دات نت رو انکار کنه نابینائی خودش رو به اثبات رسونده . اما من تصور میکنم محصولات مایکروسافت به دلیل اینکه خوب هستند موفق نمیشن ( اینجا من از عبارت موفقیت به معنای کسب مزیت اقتصادی قابل توجه استفاده کردم  ) بلکه کاریزمای خاص مایکروسافت که بخشیش محصول "ویندوز" و بخشی دیگر محصول توانائی قابل توجه اقتصادی- تبلیغاتی است میدونم . این اعتقاد باعث نمیشه من فکر کنم دات نت موجود بیخودی است ، خیر . دات نت صرفا" یه ابزار خوبه ، در کنار سایر ابزارهای خوب  و جلوتر از ابزارهای بد ، که خیلی شون ، سری قبلی محصولات مایکروسافت هستند_




> ویندوز سرور 2003 از لینوکس بهتره برای شبکه ی یک اداره.درسته؟



بستگی به خیلی چیزا داره ؛ اما بطور کلی : موارد متعددی وجود داره که توش انتخاب ویندوز 2003 به عنوان مدیر و کنترلگر شبکه نسبت به انتخاب لینوکس و یک محصول مبتنی بر لینوکس ارجحیت داره .


موفق باشید  :)

----------


## سیما61

_---
Edited by Moderator

Dear Farshaad p , do not waste your time , not-related posts will be gone_

----------


## Jamal

با سلام خدمت دوستان 
عرض کنم که معمولا کسانی که در یک فروم شرکت می کنند هدفشون اینه که چیزی یاد بگیرن  عقیدشون رو بیان می کنند شاید آخر کار چیزی از توش در بیاد این بحث خیلی طولانی با اینکه به نظر من کمی از هدف اولیش منحرف شد ولی به قول آقای Inprise هستند "کسانی که اونو بخونند " خب منهم یکی از اون افراد بودم این تاپیک رو خیلی دیر ولی با دقت خوندم . 
درسته ویندوز خیلی کاربر پسنده راحت میشه توش برنامه نویسی کرد و ....
لینوکس هم اولش خیلی سخت به نظر میاد به قول دوستان برای حرفه ایها خوبه . ( البته من با این حرف موافق نیستم )قیمتش تو ایران البته از ویندوز گرونتره 
ولی یه نکته وجود داره اینکه در حقیقت ما تو ایران پول ویندوز رو نمیدیم و معمولا ویندوزهامون لایسنس نداره . برای همین نمیتونیم به طور رسمی نرم افزار در سطح جهانی تهیه کنیم . و وقتی تا چند سال دیگه مجبور شدیم وارد سازمان تجارت جهانی بشیم یکی از شرایطش رعایت قانون کپی رایته . اونموقع دیگه ادارات دولتی و شرکتها مجبورند که نه تنها پول ویندوزهاشون رو بلکه پول تمام نرمافزارهای دیگه مثل فوتوشاپ و اتوکد و آفیس و .... رو به صورت کامل پرداخت کنند اونموقع است که باید مقایسه قیمت بین لینوکس و ویندوز رو انجام بدیم . اونموقع است که میلیونها دلار پول مملکت سرازیر میشه تو جیب شرکتهایی مثل میکروسافت و ....   بعدش یه شوک شدید اقتصادی به کشورمون وارد میشه و مسایلی از این قبیل . 
نکته دیگه این که اون زمانی که ویندوز نبود مگه مجبور نبودیم با یه صفحه بی روح و سیاه داس سر و کله بزنیم مگه مجبور نبودیم دستورات نه چندان کمش رو حفظ کنیم . خب الان هم از دستوراتی که تو شل لینوکس استفاده کنیم البته با قدرتی غیر قابل مقایسه با داس یا حتی ویندوز. تازه همچین هم که میگن لازم نیست که حتما باید از ترمینال استفاده کنیم میشه از  X هم استفاده کرد که مثل ویندوزه (البته اون کار برانی که حرفه ای نیستن ) . 
حکایت ما و ویندوز اون داستان که تو یه شهری همه مردم رو مجبور میکردن که از عینک های مخصوص استفاده کنند و همه هم فکر میکردن که اگه اونو از چشمشون بردارن کور میشن و ..... . بعد که یه بار عینک یکیشون شکست دید نه بابا از این خبرها هم نیست هیچ اتفاقی نیافتاد و همه اینها فقط یه سری حرف بود که باهاش مردم رو گذاشته بودن سر کار برای رسیدن به مقاصد خودشون . 
ما مجبوریم یه روزی از این نرم افزارهای انحصاری دست برداریم و بریم سراغ به سمت سورس آزاد . البته سورس آزاد به معنای رایگان بودن همه چیز نیست ولی این طور هم نیست که ما برای هر چیزی باید فقط به یک یا چندتا شرکت معدود متکی بشیم . ببخشید سرتون رو درد آوردم این مطلبیه که جای بحث بیشتری رو میطلبه . ااینها رو هم برای این ننوشتم که جواب کسی رو داده باشم . فقط عقیدم رو گفتم . اگر اشتباه بود بفرمایید منهم چیزی یاد میگیرم 
ولی به نظر این که میگن " لینوکس یه سیستم عامل نیست یک فرهنگه " درسته . راجع به این مطلب هم اگر بزرگواران نظری داشته باشند خوشحال میشم اگه بیان کنند .
پیروز باشید

----------


## Inprise

قیمت ِ لینوکس

----------


## turk_programmer

آقای Inprise واقعا عالی بود !  :mrgreen:

----------


## Zouup

> بستگی به خیلی چیزا داره ؛ اما بطور کلی : موارد متعددی وجود داره که توش انتخاب ویندوز 2003 به عنوان مدیر و کنترلگر شبکه نسبت به انتخاب لینوکس و یک محصول مبتنی بر لینوکس ارجحیت داره .
> 
> 
> موفق باشید  :)


<span dir=ltr>
what makes you say this exactly ? :)
</span>

----------


## houtanal

> what makes you say this exactly ?


َActive Directory و توانایی کار اون با سایر سرویس ها نمونه بارز اونهاست

----------


## ebnsina

همونتور که دوستان گفتن لینوکس جونه عمره!

اگه یروز یه اشکال امنیتی هم توی اون پیدا میشه توی مدت خیلی کمی با همکاری چندتا دانشجوی مثلا اروپایی حل میشه ولی امان از درزای ویندوز که سالی یه بار هم مایکروسافت بزور پرشون میکنه ! :wink:

----------


## Inprise

> what makes you say this *exactly* ?


دقیقا" Integrity .

----------


## Zouup

> what makes you say this exactly ?
> 			
> 		
> 
> َActive Directory و توانایی کار اون با سایر سرویس ها نمونه بارز اونهاست


you must hear about ldap , smb/cifs and other protocols ( and daemons , like samba , nfs ) which are widely used and available on linux , all of them are great replacement for MS-AD.

----------


## Inprise

:shock:  !

این ابزارها و سرویسها : SMB - CIFS - SAMBA - NFS و ... دقیقا" چطوری معادل AD هستند ؟ AD یک محیط یکپارچه برای "توسعهء مدیریت" و اعمال قواعد/محدودیت های "سازمانی" و پیاده سازی یک Directory Service و ... است . من یه لیست خیلی مختصر از ویژگیهای AD در ویندوز 2003 لیست میکنم تا روشن بشه چرا عرض کردم حداقل در این یک حوزه هنوز مایکروسافت حرف اول رو میزنه :

الف- توسعهء مدیریت

1. مدیریت هماهنگ و مرکزی کاربران - سرویسها - کامپیوترها - سرویسهای کامپیوترها - سخت افزارهای متصل به تمام کامپیوترها و ...

2. نصب / لغو نصب نرم افزارهای تمام دامنه ، پیام رسانی ، مانیتورینگ ، کنترل همزمان و ... تمامی کاربران و کامپیوترهای دامنه

3. قاعده مند کردن کاربرد نرم افزارهای کاربردی ، انتقال خودکار اطلاعات از شبکه به سیستمها و بالعکس ، نصب خودکار نرم افزارها و به روز رسانی ها ، مدیریت مرکزی آنتی ویروسها ، فایروالها و ...

ب- اعمال قاعده/محدودیت

1. روی ساعات مجاز کاربری از سیستم و شبکه
2. روی نرم افزارهای نصب شده ، سرویسها اجرا شده و ترافیک شبکه مجاز و غیر مجاز
3. روی اطلاعات ارسال شده یا دریافت شده ، مسنجرها ، مرورگرها و ...

و...

ج- سرویسهای امنیتی

1.مدیریت مرکزی EFS ( یا Encrypting File System )
2. مدیریت مرکزی IPSec ( سیاست امنیت روی لایهء IP بصورت هماهنگ )
3. مدیریت مرکزی احراز هویت و تصدیق اعتبار ( Kerberos-integrared Directory Service )
4. هماهنگی و یکپارچگی کامل سیستم با M$ CA ( یا Certificate Authority )

و ...

برای تمام وظایف فوق ، خصوصا Security Policy Deployment در سطح یک سازمان ، (= یک دامنهء فعال ) راهکارهای متعددی مبتنی بر سورس آزاد وجود داره ، به عنوان مثال ناول همین حالا یک Directory Service خوب و یک CA قدرتمند داره . اما همانطور که عرض شد :




> دقیقا" Integrity


تمام این ویژگیها بصورت یکدست و یکپارچه (=مناسب برای راه حلهای گسترده و سازمان مقیاس ) هنوز در دنیای سورس آزاد معادلی ندارن . شاید بزودی شاهد نسل خاصی از لینوکسهای ناول باشیم که "بعضی" از این قابلیتها رو ارائه کنن ، هر چند که تصور نمیکنم به این زودی ها ، این سطح از یکدستی در سرویسهائی مثل EFS و IPSec بتونه بصورت رایگان ارائه بشه .

برای اینکه کمی ذهن لینوکس کارانی که با دنیای ویندوزهای سرور بیگانه هستند به ارزش AD معطوف بشه ، یه مثال میزنم ؛ سعی کنید این مسئله رو حل کنید :

شما به عنوان یک مدیر سرور لینوکس که دو سه تا مدرک بین المللی هم دارید وارد یک شرکت نسبتا" بزرگ میشید و ازتون میخان ASAP شبکه شرکت رو برای سرویس دهی داخلی و دسترسیهای خارجی راه اندازی کنید . لیست الف شامل وظایف اولیه و لیست ب شامل وظایف روزمره شما است :

لیست الف:

- راه اندازی کلیهء سرویس دهندگان شرکت برای ارائه سرویس DNS و File و DHCP و Print و Authentication و Authorization  

- راه اندازی یک سیستم منطقی برای امضای دیجیتالی ایمیلها و فایلها برای امنیت تبادلات داخلی/خارجی ، بصورتی که با اکانت کاربری هر کارمند معادل و قابل پیگیری باشه

- راه اندازی سیستم امنیتی به خصوصی برای جلوگیری از تهدیدهای داخلی : Sniffing - Spoofing-  و ...

- وجود کنترل روی نرم افزارهائی که کاربران نصب میکنن خصوصا برنامه های P2P و مالتی مدیا و مسنجر ، حتی الامکان لغو امکان دسترسی به نرم افزارهای غیر مرتبط با فعالیتهای شرکت به غیر از برنامه های A و B و C

- امکان جستجو بین فایلها ، چاپگرها و ... سایر منابع قابل اشتراک با سطوح مدیریت شده و قابل پیکره بندی مجدد


لیست ب:

- کنترل اعتبار کاربران برای استفاده از سیستمهای شخصی و سایر سیستمها
-امکان انتقال اطلاعات اکانت و داده های شخصی موجود در پروفایل و Home از یک دپارتمان به دپارتمان دیگر بعد از انتقال کارمندان
- امکان بازگشائی رمز فایلهای رمز شده کاربرانی که اخراج شده اند یا به دلیل عدم رعایت حجاب اسلامی توسط حراست اداره دودر گردیده اند ، جهت حصول اطمینان از همکاری یا عدم همکاری افراد فوق الاشاره با اجانب خصوصا امریکای جهانخوار
- تغییر دائمی سطوح دسترسی به شبکه - سرویس ها و ...
- کنترل ترافیک اینترنت
- کنترل سایتهای وب یا سایر سرویسهای اینترنتی جهت جلوگیری از عبور و مرور کاربران در سایتهای مستهجن در ساعات اداری
- کنترل پروتکلهای معتبر و غیر معتبر در تبادلات داخلی شبکه و تبادلات خارجی
- بررسی هم زمان فعالیتهای کاربران - محدودیت در استفاده از سخت افزار یا فضای دیسک یا سی دی و ... 


یقینا" شما ( که به لطف دو سه تا مدرک بین المللی تونستید یک کار خوب پیدا کنید ) میتونید با استفاده از یک قطار از محصولات سورس آزاد ، طی مدتی حدود یک تا یک سال و نیم (  :P  ) ، به بعضی از این درخواستها جواب بدید و بعضی دیگه رو هم بپیچونید و بگید دارید بهش رسیدگی میکنید ( Who Cares?  (:D)  ) اما اگر قبل از شروع مجاهده فی سبیل الله ، یه تماس با دوستتون ( که هر چند MCSE داره اما بخاطر گوش دادن موسیقی غیر مجاز چند وقت پیش از محل کار بیرونش کردن ) بگیرید بهتون خواهد گفت که فقط با خرید یک نسخه از ویندوز 2003 سازمانی و نصب و پیکره بندی صحیح AD و CA و یک صبح تا بعد از ظهر صرف وقت برای ثبت نام کاربران در دامنه ، میتونید براحتی ِ فشردن چند کلید ، به تمامی درخواستهای لیستهای الف و ب جواب بدید . 

<span dir=ltr>My Lovely Kiddie Linuxz teach me everyday think of Freedom but as an inpy ( Folks you would wanna name them " Ronin " ) i  am always thinking of "Free-thinking" . you know man, according to "the" Truth there is no Holyman ( or any damn holy-idea ) outta here , *No Pay No Play*</span>

خوش باشید  :)

----------


## Zouup

> :shock:  !
> 
> این ابزارها و سرویسها : SMB - CIFS - SAMBA - NFS و ... دقیقا" چطوری معادل AD هستند ؟ AD یک محیط یکپارچه برای "توسعهء مدیریت" و اعمال قواعد/محدودیت های "سازمانی" و پیاده سازی یک Directory Service و ... است . من یه لیست خیلی مختصر از ویژگیهای AD در ویندوز 2003 لیست میکنم تا روشن بشه چرا عرض کردم حداقل در این یک حوزه هنوز مایکروسافت حرف اول رو میزنه :
> 
> الف- توسعهء مدیریت
> 
> 1. مدیریت هماهنگ و مرکزی کاربران - سرویسها - کامپیوترها - سرویسهای کامپیوترها - سخت افزارهای متصل به تمام کامپیوترها و ...
> 
> 2. نصب / لغو نصب نرم افزارهای تمام دامنه ، پیام رسانی ، مانیتورینگ ، کنترل همزمان و ... تمامی کاربران و کامپیوترهای دامنه
> ...


<span dir=ltr>yes , i agree , your problem *IS* Integrity , but its not my problem , everything that you mentioned is possible with linux , Ldap and Samba are Directory Service Daemons , they can provide what Windows done in AD . 
in that "a" you talk about users , monitoring , securing , permission and other useful thing in today's world , as i see , all of them is possible using Both Ldap And Samba , also talks about updates and firewalls , which a bit funny about widnows ;) 

on 'j-1' you can pass it to ldap , on 'j-2' every linux box can do this , on 'j-3' you can use krb5-1.3.4 , which is great , but for 'j-4' , i just can suggest pgp . 

but as you said , your problem is Integrity and your hoping for a linux box , which can done all of this thing , with just one single click , which you will never seen :) 

you know , i really like this job , i don't want to lose it so i never use windows on work , and its a bit strange , why you thing setting up this kind of medium rated network shall take 2 year ? it can be done maximum at just one week :) </span>

----------


## Inprise

سلام؛

یه بخشی از مطالب جای بحث نداره . به عنوان مثال اصولا" بحثی وجود نداره حول و حوش این مسئله که آیا در مورد فلان راه حل در مجموعه محصولات ویندوز ، راه حل معادلی تو حوزهء سورس آزاد هست یا نیست . یقینا" هست ؛ حتی شاید در برخی موارد انتخابهای متعددی هم وجود داشته باشه که بتونه امکانات بیشتر و تواناتری رو در اختیار مدیر سیستم قرار بده . مثلا اینجا : http://www.daasi.de/staff/norbert/thesis/html میشه یه لیست بلند بالا از DS های غیر مایکروسافتی رو دید که هر کدوم توانائی های به خصوصی دارن ...

اما برای ارائه دقیقتر مطلب :




> they can provide what Windows done in AD


خیر . سرویسهائی که نام بردی حتی در کنار هم ، نمیتونن بطور کامل جوابگوی امکانات AD باشن . 




> your problem is Integrity and your hoping for a linux box , which can done all of this thing , with just one single click , which you will never seen


اینجا هم من چند تا خطا میبینم :

الف- مسئله حیاتی هر سیستم گسترده  و سازمان مقیاس "جامعیت" است . جامعیت با ease-of-use یا all-in-one بودن ترکیب چند تکنولوژی فرق داره . "جامعیت" یعنی اتصال ، یکدستی ، تبعیت از یک ادبیات و منش برخورد ، برانگیختگی از یک منبع و مدیریت متمرکز . طبیعتا" تک تک این ویژگی ها برای ساخت ( به عنوان مثال ) یک دامنهء فعال تمام عیار ، با استفاده از ابزارهای سورس آزاد ، "قابل ایجاد" هستن ( که دقیقا همین ویژگی باعث میشه "من" به این حوزه علاقه مند باشم ) ، اما یقینا" ماهیت سورس آزاد که توسعهء مستقل از هم ابزارها و انتشار سورس کد به زبانها مختلف با ادبیات و منش برخورد متفاوت و مدیریت غیر متمرکز سرویسهاست ، نمیتونه جوابگوی نیاز ِ جامعیت محور ِ کسب و کار گستردهء سازمانها باشه . دقیقا" به همون دلیل که J2EE راه حل معقولی برای یک کسب و کار کوچک و کم هزینه نیست و در مقابل "تنها" راه حل موجود برای یک کسب و کار فوق العاده بزرگ و توزیع شده است ، من بر این باورم که حداقل تا بحال جامعهء سورس آزاد نتونسته Integrity لازم برای پاسخگوئی به نیازهای فوق الاشاره رو ایجاد کنه و البته که این حقیقت ، نافی قدرت برتر DNS سرورهای سورس آزاد نسبت به مشابه مایکروسافتی ، قدرت Apache نسبت به معادل مایکروسافتی ، قابلیتهای سیستم فایلهای شبکه ای سورس آزاد نسبت به معادلهای مایکروسافتی ( مانند DFS ) و ... نیست .

ب- مطابق نوشته ام تو تاپیک "در مورد لینوکس چی فکر میکنید" تصور میکنم ،عقلای ِ جامعهء سورس آزاد به همان مسیری خواهند رفت که همونجا توصیفش کردم . یعنی بر عکس ِ متعصبین ِ جامعهء Debian که مثل تو میگن "which can done all of this thing , with just one single click , which you will never seen " ، توسعه گران ناول ( و شاید حتی ردهت ) دارن دقیقا" با توجه به نیاز بازار کسب و کارهای بزرگ که محیطهای Integrated رو بیشتر میپسنده ، به همین سمت حرکت میکنن  :)  این دقیقا" معادل عملی ِ توصیف من از سکولاریسم نرم افزاری است . تلاشهای ناول و ردهت در تولید   چنین محصولاتی   که شاید با توصیفی که تو کردی و معتقدی محقق نخواهد شد ، دقیقا منطبقه ، مشخصا" معنای درک این مجموعه ها از نیاز ِ بازار است . ( ر-ک "در مورد لینوکس چی فکر میکنید" )

ج- 


> i really like this job


<span dir=ltr>Believe me or not i like it too , i love making connectivity and building new services , it is creativity  but it doesnt matter . smart guys looking for a better way not just known ways or damn possible ways. this means "free-thinking" i told you before</span>

پانوشت :

- مطالعه کنید :
http://www.microsoft-watch.com/artic...1553624,00.asp


موفق باشید  :)

----------

اقای اینپرایز یعنی شما می گویید برای راه حل های بزرگ فقط J2EE راه حل درست است پس ++C ؟

راستی من در سایت ردهت خوندم که ارتش آمریکا از ردهت استفاده می کنه . فکر کنم یک کشور همواره برترین چیزها را برای ارتش خود می خواهد مخصوصا آمریکا

حال اگر اپن سورس این توانایی را ندارد دلیل این کار چیست؟

----------


## Inprise

> شما می گویید برای راه حل های بزرگ فقط J2EE راه حل درست است پس ++C ؟


در این مورد قبلا" صحبت شده ، اگر کافی نیست یه تاپیک جدا بزن براش .




> راستی من در سایت ردهت خوندم که ارتش آمریکا از ردهت استفاده می کنه . فکر کنم یک کشور همواره برترین چیزها را برای ارتش خود می خواهد مخصوصا آمریکا 
> 
> حال اگر اپن سورس این توانایی را ندارد دلیل این کار چیست؟


دلیل این کم توجهی رو نمیفهمم . مطالبی که عرض شد صرفا" ناظر بر یک کاربرد خیلی خیلی خاص بود . قرار نیست اگر یه چیزی در مجموع خوبه ، به ازای تمام ویژگیهای قابل طرح در مقابل رقبا هم ، الزاما" خوب باشه . همونطوری که قبلا" هم عرض شده انتخاب سورس آزاد برای دولتها ، به دلائلی ، برای مجموعه های نظامی به دلائلی دیگر ( با وجود وجوه تشابه ) و برای مجموعه های اقتصادی-بازرگانی به دلائلی متفاوت و ... ، میتونه انتخاب معقولی باشه . سعی کن بجای این دائما" دنبال کلیت دادن به یک قانون یا اصل باشی _( A یا خوب است یا بد است . B یا کامل است یا ناقص است . C یا به صرفه اس یا به صرفه نیست . D یا خدا هست یا مزخرف است و ...الخ_ ) با بررسی جنبه های مختلف ، عوامل قوت و ضعفش رو بشناسی . من به جد معتقدم وابستگی شدید و بعدش تعصب دقیقا" از بستر تمامیت خواهی ایجاد میشه .  :)

----------

چه سرعتی!!! :D  :wink: 

نه موضوع اینجاست که اتفاقا که من در حرف های شما کلیت را دیدم چون گفتید که برای پلتفرم های سنگین راه حل اپن سورسی نمی بینید اما نکته اینجاست که هم من هم شما (البته جسارت نباشه من هیچ خودم را با شما کنار هم قرار نمی دهم :) ) به آوردن Case Study بسنده کردیم البته شما در یک تاپیک دیگر که در مورد J2EE صحبت کردید و من در این تاپیک . در کل علم IT  و در کل هر علمی قابل بسط دادن نیست من به نوعی چون فکر می کنم که در صحبت های شما کلیت وجود داشت قصد داشتم برای آن مثال نقض بیاورم
*A در هر شرایطی بر قرار است اما A در شرایط C برقرار نیست پس به تناقض می رسیم که A همیشه برقرار نیست* (این هم به اون نحو :wink: )
در هر حال به نظر شما من در چه بخشی برای اون بحث ++C تاپیک باز کنم؟
با تشکر

----------


## Inprise

> چون گفتید که برای پلتفرم های سنگین راه حل اپن سورسی نمی بینید


دقیقا" کجا این رو گفتم ؟  :wink:  میدونی ؟ مقدمه و مؤخره و فضای بحث خیلی مهمه . ماجرای اشی مشی رو که یادته ؟ 




> A در هر شرایطی بر قرار است اما A در شرایط C برقرار نیست پس به تناقض می رسیم که A همیشه برقرار نیست


شاهد از غیب رسید  :)  این دقیقا" یعنی ( تریپ خاتمی  (:D)  ) نهادینه سازی ِ گرایش به تمامیت خواهی ِ مرتجع !  :P 

یه عنصر یا راه حل نرم افزاری ، از پارامترهای مختلفی تشکیل شده که هر کدوم از این پارامترها بخش یا بخشهائی از هویت اون عنصر رو میسازن . برای جواب دادن به یک درخواست ، یک دیدگاه تمامیت گرا ، میگرده ببینه که میگن فلان چیز خوبه یا فلان چیز بده یا ... ، اما به عقیده من درستش اینه که ، برای جواب دادن به نیازها ، اجزاء مختلف اون نیاز تفکیک بشن ، بعد مشخص بشه هر راه حل ، برای پوشش دادن به اون بخش خاص از نیاز چه راهکاری ارائه کرده . آخر داستان هر راه حل یه امتیاز داره . یعنی بجای اینکه همهء راه حلها صفر باشن و یه راه حل یک باشه ، همه ره حلها یه نمره دارن که بین صفر تا یکه . طبیعیه که تو میتونی اینطوری معقول ترین انتخاب رو انجام بدی . بنده تو سری قبلی مباحث ( با طرفداران پر و پا قرص ویندوز ) عرض کردم که ویندوز علیرغم امتیازاتی که در اختیار کاربرانش قرار میده ، انتظار داره اونها محدودیتهائی رو بپذیرن ، در حالیکه لینوکس بستری آزاد است برای انجام هم کاری که بخای ، البته که باید هزینه اش رو خودت مطابق میلت پرداخت کنی . اگر این دو عنصر رو کنار هم قرار بدی و ویژگیهاشون رو لیست کنی ،* "من معتقدم" برای بخش وسیعی از کاربردها ، نهایتا" این لینوکسه که امتیاز بالاتری می گیره ؛ اما این بدین معنی نیست که در تمام موارد ، بلا استثناء ، همیشه امتیاز لینوکس بالاتره ، ایضا" به این معنی نیست که برای تمام کاربردها الزاما" لینوکس راه حلهای بهتری ارائه میکنه . این ایده ، محصول دیدگاهی است که بخشیش توی اون یکی تاپیک عرض شد ، یعنی عدم وابستگی و تعصب ورزی نسبت به یک محصول نرم افزاری ، که بطور قطع چون ساختهء دست بشری است که خودش ناقصه ، نمیتونه کامل باشه .*




> در چه بخشی برای اون بحث ++C تاپیک باز کنم؟


اصل سوال چیه ؟

 :)

----------

> شاهد از غیب رسید  این دقیقا" یعنی ( تریپ خاتمی  ) نهادینه سازی ِ گرایش به تمامیت خواهی ِ مرتجع !


حالا چرا منو سیاسی میکنی اونهم به این نحو :D  :D  مخصوصا با عطف به سخنان کسی که فکر کنم بهتر بود بهش رای نمی دادم تا......( اگه این جمله ی کوچک هم صلاح نیست زحمتش رو بکش لطفا :wink: )






> دقیقا" به همون دلیل که J2EE راه حل معقولی برای یک کسب و کار کوچک و کم هزینه نیست و در مقابل "تنها" راه حل موجود برای یک کسب و کار فوق العاده بزرگ و توزیع شده است ، من بر این باورم که حداقل تا بحال جامعهء سورس آزاد نتونسته Integrity لازم برای پاسخگوئی به نیازهای فوق الاشاره رو ایجاد کنه و البته که این حقیقت ، نافی قدرت برتر DNS سرورهای سورس آزاد نسبت به مشابه مایکروسافتی ، قدرت Apache نسبت به معادل مایکروسافتی ، قابلیتهای سیستم فایلهای شبکه ای سورس آزاد نسبت به معادلهای مایکروسافتی ( مانند DFS ) و ... نیست .


به لفظ تنها در نوشته هایت دقت کن . هر چند من با صحبت هات در پست قبلی کاملا موافقم اما فکر می کنم اون لفظ تنها مسئله رو دیکتاتوری کرد؟نه؟ :wink: 





> نقل قول: 
> در چه بخشی برای اون بحث ++C تاپیک باز کنم؟  
> 
> 
> اصل سوال چیه ؟


راه حل برای کاربردهای بزرگ کدام یک؟!!( مثل این فیلم های وسترن شد :D )

موفق باشی

----------


## Inprise

> هر چند من با صحبت هات در پست قبلی کاملا موافقم اما فکر می کنم اون لفظ تنها مسئله رو دیکتاتوری کرد؟نه؟


نه  :) 

بخش اول معطوف بود به اون مقاله شش صفحه ای در مورد J2EE که لازم نیست محتویاتش رو تکرار کنم ، بنده خواستم با ارائهء مثال ( J2EE ) مفهوم "*نقش نوع ِ کاربرد در نمره و میزان ارزش یک راه حل و عدم اتکاء به ارزیابیهای ثابت و کلی* " اشاره کنم  :) 




> راه حل برای کاربردهای بزرگ کدام یک؟


فکر نمیکنم چیزی بیشتر از همون تاپیک J2EE مطرح بشه ، ( به علاوه ضمائمی که بعدا" اضافه شد ) اما بهر حال شاید بخش مطالب متفرقه مناسب باشه . فراموش نکن بخش مهمی از مسیر رسیدن به یه جواب خوب رو پرسیدن یه سوال خوب تشکیل میشه  :wink: 

خوش باشید

----------

مزاحم می شیم
موفق باشی و تشکر :D

----------


## Gladiator

1) توی سیستمهای عامل دیگه آیا ابزاری که کار اکتیو دایرکتوری ویندوز رو انجام بده وجود داره ؟ 
2) توی سیستمهای عامل دیگه آیا ابزاری که کار Remote Installation Service ویندوز رو انجام بده وجود داره ؟ مثلا : کلاینت لینوکس رو میشه از روی سرور لینوکس نصب کرد ؟

----------


## Zouup

> سلام؛
> ...
> حل معادلی تو حوزهء سورس آزاد هست یا نیست . یقینا" هست ؛ حتی شاید در برخی موارد انتخابهای متعددی هم وجود داشته باشه که بتونه امکانات بیشتر و 
> 
> ...
> خیر . سرویسهائی که نام بردی حتی در کنار هم ، نمیتونن بطور کامل جوابگوی امکانات AD باشن . 
> حداقل تا بحال جامعهء سورس آزاد نتونسته Integrity لازم برای پاسخگوئی به نیازهای فوق الاشاره رو ایجاد کنه و البته که این حقیقت ، نافی قدرت برتر DNS 
> 
> ....
> ...


<span dir=ltr>tis true my friend , this is true ;) 

you cant install a linux box , and rest easy , there *will* be problems , but we can fix them ( you know , 'me' kind of people love problems ! ) . but after all of this , free-software cant be beaten because of this , free software ( because of the free part ) will never die ! 

but back to our talk : 

what you expect from ActiveDirectory service ? if your ideal is Microsoft Active Directory service , so you will never got the same on any other OS  , my ideal of perfect ActiveDirectory would be Ldap , i guess that where you are wrong , try to make a clean replace , without any kind of problem , and the problem is that , you believe in ' the best i can do it ' ( maybe smart way ) , and i believe in making use of FLOSS ( hope smarter way , to make the free software grows , to help the humanity ! ( laugh at me , but maybe , "to save the world!!" hehe! )) .

thats where companies like Redhat or Novell ( more redhat ) making mistakes , releasing 'Enterprise' or 'Killer Firewall' Boxes , which is nothing but some application to make this Integrity , but they will never win , because real developers of FLOSS did not believe in Integrated Environments . 

why you say 'free software *can't* make its environments more Integrated  , you answer is this 'Open Source Community *never attempt* to create Integrated Softwares/environment , because they/me did not believe in this way of developing. Once again , i have to say , making perfect ActiveDirectory Service is possible with Linux and OS .

your way fells like single point of failure , trust someone who is a bit idiot ! 

people who talks about Integrated environments , want to make money of linux , which is the 'looser' way of making money of a free software project . 

and that Theft part , you see , i guess both of us are developer who work with both systems , but what is different about us ?
---
i believe in opensource , even if it cant plays my mp3 files !
---

none open source , would be single point of failure , even if the system never get used ! :)</span>

----------


## Inprise

> what you expect from ActiveDirectory service ?


این شمه ای است که آنچه که توسط AD در اختیار مدیر سیستم قرار میگیره ( آنچه در مورد AD تو این نوشته خواهد اومد مبتنی است بر MSDN - فلذا (C)  )

مدیریت :

<span dir=ltr>Centralized Management : Active Directory centrally manages Windows users, clients, and servers through a single consistent management interface, reducing redundancy and maintenance costs. 

Group Policy :  Group Policy allows administrators to define and control the policies governing groups of computers and users within their organization. Administrators can set group policy for any of the sites, domains, or organizational units in Active Directory. They can also filter its effect by using membership in security groups. Once set, the system maintains group policy without need for further intervention. 

Global Catalog : The Global Catalog holds all objects from all domains in the Windows 2000 Server directory, together with a subset of each object's properties. Designed for high performance, the Global Catalog lets users search by selected attributes to find an object easily, regardless of where it is in the tree. 

IntelliMirror Desktop Management:  IntelliMirror® management technologies provide administrators with automatic software distribution and maintenance, centralized desktop-configuration management, and remote operating system installation. For end users, IntelliMirror provides location independence by making user-specific desktop settings, application data and documents available from any machine on the network. 

Automated Software Distribution : Active Directory lets administrators automatically distribute applications to users based on their role in the company. For example, all accountants can automatically receive spreadsheet software. 

Active Directory Service Interfaces (ADSI) :  ADSI greatly simplifies the development of directory-enabled applications, as well as the administration of distributed systems. Developers and administrators use this single set of interfaces to manage the resources in a directory service, no matter which network environment contains the resource. ADSI supports interfaces for ActiveX/COM, Lightweight Directory Access Protocol (LDAP), MAPI and Java (JADSI). 


Backward Compatibility : Windows 2000 Server supports a mixed environment of Active Directory domain controllers. Connected computers running software designed prior to Windows 2000 will respond as if they are accessing the domain controllers of the Windows NT® Server 4.0 operating system. 

Delegated Administration:  Windows 2000 lets administrators delegate a selected set of administrative privileges to appropriate individuals within the company and specify the specific rights they have over different containers (collections of objects) and objects in the directory. 

Multi-Master Replication:  With multi-master replication, the changes made to any one domain controller will also be made to all the other domain controllers in the same domain. Even if individual domain controllers are unavailable, multi-master replication assures that the directory is available for changes 100 percent of the time. In addition, by providing multiple copies of the directory across multiple servers, the Windows 2000 Server directory automatically optimizes the use of replication bandwidth across WAN links.</span>

امنیت :

<span dir=ltr>Kerberos Authentication:  Full support for Kerberos 5 protocol provides fast, single sign-on to Windows 2000-based resources, as well as to other environments that support this protocol. 

Smart Card Support:  Supports logon via smart cards for strong authentication to sensitive resources. 
Transitive Domain Trust:  Transitive trust agreements greatly reduce the number of trust relationships to manage between Windows domains. 

PKI/x.509 Support:  for x.509 certificates and public key infrastructure (PKI) ensures interoperability with and deployment of extranet and e-commerce applications. 

LDAP over SSL:  Support for LDAP over secure sockets layer (SSL) for secure directory transactions for extranet and e-commerce applications. 
Required Authentication Mechanism  Allows administrators to require the specific type of logon needed including Kerberos, x.509 certificate, or NTLM. 

Attribute-Level Security : The Global Catalog enforces object and attribute-level security for detailed control of access to information stored in the directory. 

Spanning Security Groups: In Windows 2000, there are no restrictions on security groups that span domain partitions. This means that groups can be managed centrally. 

LDAP ACL:  Support Consistent interpretation of access control lists (ACLs) through LDAP ensures interoperability for secure extranets and e-commerce applications.</span>

( همین دو مورد رو کافی میدونم )

در مجموعه AD بسیار فراتر از یک پیاده سازی ساده از LDAP است . چیزی فراتر از یک سیستم به اشتراک گذاری منبع مانند SAMBA یا فراتر از یک حمایت ساده از Kerberos است . اگر در زمینه کربرایزد کردن سرویسهای لینوکس تجربه ای داشته باشی ( که ان شاء الله داری ) یا اگر ناسازگاری برخی سرویسها رو تجربه کرده باشی ، یا نیاز به وجود چیزی مشابه EFS ( یا encrypting file system ) رو احساس کرده باشی ( که بطور کامل با سیستم PKI ویندوز یکدست و سازگار است ) یا نیاز داشته باشی پالیسی ها مختلفی در مورد IPSec بسته به ساب نت و یا گروه کاربری در شبکه ات تعریف کنی و به مشکل مدیریت گواهی نامه های دیجیتال برخورده باشی ، اگر ازت بخوان در نصف روز یک *** همراه با اتصالات RAS برای یک اینترانت داخلی راه بندازی ، اگر و ... مطمئنا" درک میکنی که ، شاید شعارهای سنتی جامعهء سورس آزاد ، برای یک Developer ( مثل بنده و شاید خودت ) جذاب و با ارزش باشه ؛ اما این شعارها برای جامعهء متمدن ِ خارج از حوزهء توسعه نرم افزار که به نرم افزار ، مانند ماشین و خودکار به عنوان یک ابزار نگاه میکنه ، ارزش و بهای چندانی نداره .

صنعت کسب و کار الکترونیکی ، فقط نیازمند ابزارهائی است که سریعتر و ارزانتر و مطمئنتر ، وضعیت فعلی رو به وضعیت مطلوب مبدل کنند و برای پاسخ به این نیاز ، در بسیاری از موارد ، جامعهء سورس آزاد راه حلهای خوب و بهینه ای داره ، اما در برخی از موارد ، مانند موردی که داریم در موردش حرف میزنیم هنوز جایگاه اول متعلق به مایکروسافته ، و در این راستا علاقه من و تو و امثالنا ، کوچکترین ارزش و اهمیتی نداره  :)  به ادامه مطالب توجه کن




> companies like Redhat or Novell ( more redhat ) making mistakes , releasing 'Enterprise' or 'Killer Firewall' Boxes , which is nothing but some application to make this Integrity , but they will never win


خوب ، من واقعا لذت میبرم که میبینم چهرهء مخوف و ذهنیات شیطانی و Debian ایت رو به منصهء ظهور گذاشتی !  :evil2:  :evil2:  (:D) 

من از آخرش میام به سمت اول . 

الف- از دیدگاه من ، پیروز ِ بازی ِ نرم افزار کسی است که نمره اش از این فرمول بیشتر باشه :

<span dir=ltr>*Rank= $ * Popularity * Quality*</span>

که با این - تعریف ِ من - مایکروسافت هنوز در حوزه هائی برندهء مطلق و تام و تمام است . تو حرکتهائی مانند حرکات ناول و ردهت در انتشار نسخ خاص منظور و یکدست شده ، محکوم به شکسته و به عنوان دلیل صرفا" به خواستهء Real Developer ها ( که من نفهمیدم دقیقا کی ها هستند ؟ ) اشاره میکنی ؛ در عوض من ازت دعوت میکنم نگاهی به بازار کسب و کار ردهت و ناول بندازی و سود سرشاری که چنین راه حلهائی عاید شون کرده ببینی . ترکیب بستر ِ سورس آزاد و جامعیت ، به عقیده من ، ایده آل ترین راه حل ای است که حوزهء توسعه گران ، به دنیای کاربران نرم افزار ارائه میکنه  :) 

ب- لزومی نداره به الفبا و ادبیات مدرن کسب و کار الکترونیک اشاره کنم و با یه سری رفرنس متذکر بشم که وقتی ماهیت یک سیستم نیازمنده وجود زیر ساختی غیر Standalone است ، جامعیت و یکپارچگی نقش اول رو در موفقیت یا عدم موفقیت راه حلهای نرم افزاری ایفا میکنه ؛ با نگاهی به کسب و کار اوراکل و SAP که هیچ نمیکنند الا افزایش یکپارچگی بین ابزارهائی که هر کدام برای پاسخ دادن به نیاز خاصی خلق شده اند و از طرف دیگه تولید محصولات خاص منظور ، یا با نگاهی به کسب و کار مایکروسافت در حوزهء فروش خانوادهء ویندوزهای سرور ، یا حتی با یه نگاه کلی به عمومیت نرم افزارهای مقبول در صنایع بزرگ ، "نقش و اهمیت ِ یکپارچگی و جامعیت" مشخص میشه .

برای توسعهء یک ERP ی غول پیکر ، هیچ کس ویژوال بیسیک (  :mrgreen:  ) یا دات نت ، یا دلفی رو رجیستر نمیکنه . SAP یکبار ، ادبیات ERP رو تحت عنوان ABAP کپسوله کرده و حالا از این ابزار یکریخت ومتصل به هم ، برای توسعهء یک سیستم بزرگتر استفاده میشه ( هر چند که هنوز یه تیم برنامه نویسی خفن میتونه تمام یک ERP رو با زبان اسمبلی بنویسه  (:D)  ) ؛ نقش جامعیت و یکدستی در انتخاب ابزاری برای توسعه سیستمهای بزرگ غیر قابل انکاره . واضحترین و مشخصترین دلیل چیزی نیست به جز عبارتهای معروف TCO ( یا Total Cost of Ownership ) و از اون مهمتر TTM ( یا Time to Market - زمانی که از شروع شدن پروژه تا بهره برداری اون طول میکشه ) 

اگر به نتایج برخی بررسیهای انجام شده ( که یکیشون رو تو مطلب قبلی معرفی کردم ) دقت کنید حتی موسسات وابسته به جامعه سورس آزاد هم به این نتیجه رسیده اند که به دلیل عدم وجود جامعیت و همبستگی بین سرویسها و امکانات لینوکس ، در برخی کاربردهای خاص ، امکان داره TCO و TTM تمام شده ، به ضرر مجموعه ای باشه که میخاد از راه حلهای مایکروسافت به سمت سورس آزاد مهاجرت کنه .

سرمایه داران و چرخانندگان چرخه های بازرگانی یک شرکت به حرف من و تو و امثال ما ، مبنی بر "نجات دادن بشریت با سورس آزاد" و ... توجهی نخواهند کرد ، تا وقتی قبل از نجات بشریت ، این نوید به اونها داده بشه که طی انجام فلان روند ، به کمک سورس آزاد " دو زار بیشتر" گیر شما خواهد اومد  :)  یعنی اگر آدم بخواد واقع بین باشه ( = مرتجع نباشه  :evil2:  ) ، اینجا پارادایم غالب ، "هزینه/درآمد" است ، نه چیز دیگه .

بخشی از عرایض بنده تو تاپیک "در مورد لینوکس چی فکر میکنید" :





> مطمئنا" وجود درک صحیح از قشرهای مختلف مشتریان ، عدم تقید به چیزی غیر از بازار ( که البته در مواردی نفی غرض هم هست ) و عرفی سازی دائمی اهداف ، در مایکروسافت ، باعث شده ، بیل گیتس امروز ثروتمندترین مرد جهان باشه ، که این رو نه مدیون ساختار ِ تقلید شدهء ِ دات نت است ، نه مدیون ظاهر زیبای ِ اکس پی و نه مدیون چشم و ابروی خوشگل





> یک "توسعه" دارای یک محدودهء Initialization و احتمالا" یک محدودهء Finalization است که هر چه ایدهء راهبر ِ این توسعه ، مطلق گرا تر و تک بعدی تر باشه ، "ریسک" کوتاه تر شدن فاصلهء این دو نقطه بیشتر میشه ، به بیانی دیگر ، هر چه ایدهء راهبر ِ یک "توسعه" خصوصا در حوزه هائی که بصورت کاملا" مستقیم و جدی با زندگی انسان ( و سرنوشتش ) درگیر است ، در روند ِ توسعه ، عرفی بشه ، احتمال طولانی تر شدن فاصلهء دو محدودهء فوق الذکر بیشتر میشه و بطور خلاصه سکولاریسم ( عرفی سازی ) سوپاپ اطمینان ِ یک "توسعه" است ، هر جا که ایدهء راهبر ِ توسعه ، بین عناصر Primitive خودش و مطالبات زمان یا شرایط فاصلهء غیر قابل "تحمل" ای احساس کنه . توسعهء یک سیستم عامل مانند ویندوز ، یک فرهنگ مانند فرهنک سورس آزاد ، توسعهء پردازنده ها ، ایدهء ایجاد یک حکومت دینی ، قواعد حکومتی-اجتماعی و ... اگر دارای عنصر یا عناصری که با درک موقعیت و شرایط ، با سکولاریزه کردن روند " توسعه " ، سیستم رو به مطالبات نزدیکتر یا مطالبات رو برای سیستم قابل تحمل تر نکند ، نباشه ، بطور قطع عاقبتی جز فرا رسیدن زودهنگام Finilization در انتظارش نخواهد بود . 
> 
> در یک کلام ، "توسعه" محل گذار و گذر است از وضعیت فعلی به وضعیت مطلوب که ایدهء راهبر ِ توسعه تعریفش کرده ، با توجه به مطالبات عرف ؛ به همین دلیله که حقیر به جد معتقدم حوزهء تکنولوژی که حوزهء توسعه است ، محل مناسبی برای تعصب ورزی نیست . ذات و ماهیت در حال تغییر مطالبات و در نتیجه فعالیت عناصر سکولار سیستمهای در حال توسعه ، جائی برای اصول گرائی و تعصب باقی نمیگذاره . فارغ از قائل بودن تقدس برای فلان امر یا فلان فرد یا فلان ایده یا فلان سیستم ، اگر موجودیت مذکور ، مطابق مطالبات ِ وقت ، به اصلاح ایدهء راهبر نرسه ، عاقبتی جز Finilization در انتظارش نیست


ج- من تصور میکنم راهی که برخی از عقلای توسعه گر سورس آزاد در پیش گرفته اند ، یعنی پایبندی به آنچه عرف امروز بازار مطلبد ، بر فراز همان بستر و فرهنگ اصیل (= سکولاریسم نرم افزاری ) راهی است که میتونه به رستگاری ختم بشه  :) لازمه در این مورد یه ذره توضیح عرض کنم :

ج-1- من معتقدم سورس آزاد ، به دلیل ماهیت آزاد و بدون محدودیتش ، با کمترین میزان دگردیسی برای همیشه به حیات خودش ادامه خواهد داد ، برای همیشه توسعه گران خوبی همچون لری وال خواهد داشت ، برای همیشه توزیعهای مختلفی از محصولاتش رو منتشر خواهد کرد و ...

اما من هیچکدوم از این آیتمها رو مساوی موفقیت نمیدونم . عرض شد که موفقیت در این حوزه یعنی :

<span dir=ltr>*Rank= $ * Popularity * Quality*</span>

که نتیجتا" ردهت با سری انترپرایز ، و ناول با لینوکسهای سازمانیش ، یا مجموعه هائی مثل Trustix با لینوکسخای خاص منظور امنیتی و ... برندگان نهائی چالش جبههء سورس آزاد و غیره خواهند بود . چرا که بجای شعار دادن و انتشار توزیعهائی مشتمل بر ده سی دی که اغلب حتی یکبار از QA عبور نکرده اند ( = Debian   :evil2:  :skull:   ) با بررسی نیاز ِ مشتری ، اقدام به توسعهء محصولاتی خاص ، مبتنی بر سورس آزاد ، یکدست و یکپارچه و خاص منظور میکنن که در یک کلام دنیا و آخرت "کاربر" رو تامین خواهد کرد  (:D) 

ما در حال یک مبارزهء مقدس برای فتح ِ مکه یا بیت المقدس نیستیم (  :P  ) ، ایضا" اعتقاد دارم هیچ ایدهء قدسی یا فرا مادی اینجا معنا و مفهوم نداره . ما باید ابزاری تولید کنیم که ضمن تبعیت از ایدهء اصلی ( که لا اقل همگی بهش معتقدیم = انتشار سورس آزاد ) ، کمترینه هزینه/زمان مصرفی/دشواری و پیچیدگی و ... رو به مشتری تحمیل کنه .  ( _ارادتمند : اینپرایز متریالیست  :evil2: _   ) 

 (:D) 




> you answer is this 'Open Source Community *never attempt* to create Integrated Softwares/environment , because they/me did not believe in this way of developing


من بصورت جدی با این ایده مخالفم .  :)  

چرا ؟

چون باور دارم که *زوج ِ "بقا و موفقیت" به هیچ وجه با دگماتیسم همبستر نخواهند شد*  .

1- 




> _سعید حجاریان ( ایدئولوژیست اصلاحات ) ، تو یکی از نوشته هاش ( که در کتابی با عنوان "از شاهد قدسی تا شاهد بازاری" قابل دسترسی ست ) در مورد نسبت حکومت و دین در گذار تاریخ میگه ( همراه با تلخیص ) :_ 
> 
> (شروع نقل قول ) 
> پلورالیسم ( = تکثر گرائی ) حکومتی و بی بند و باری مذهبی امروز غرب که مولود بستر یکدستی و یکریختی مذهبی قرون 18 و 19 است ، به عنوان یک تجربهء تاریخی ، عقل سلیم را به تفکر در مورد تاثیر دعوتِ همراه با اجبار به یک حقیقت "قدسی" دعوت میکند . در واقع اگر تدقیق باشید ، معلم تاریخ ، به شاگردانش می آموزد که جوامع بشری همیشه متمایل به تنوع ، چند ریختی ، آزادی ، پیشرفت ، رفاه و ... بوده اند ؛ چه یک حقیقت "قدسی" ارمغان آور این هدایای خدادادی باشد چه یک دیکتاتوری مانند هیتلر . 
> (پایان نقل قول )


2-




> مایکروسافت ، علیرغم تمام انتقادهائی که بهش وارده ، به معنای واقعی ، یک مجموعهء سکولار است . در عین حالیکه معتقدم اغلب برنامه نویسان مایکروسافت موقع کد نویسی گلاب به روتون سرشون با ما تحتشون بازی میکنه ، معتقدم استراتژیستهای معماری محصولات و بالاتر از همه خود حضرت بیل گیتس ، اینقدر هوشمند هستند که بفهمند اگر قراره سری محصولات 2005 ویژوال استودیو حرف خاصی داشته باشه ، باید بتونه یک قدم جدی در مورد Integration برداره و چه قدمی بالاتر از اختلاط JDK و دات نت ؟ به همین ترتیبه که تو سری جدید #J میتونید بطور کامل از تمام امکانات جاوا و تمام امکانات دات نت "با هم " استفاده کنید و به همین دلیل مایکروسافت اون رشوهء چند صد میلیون رو خیلی راحت و با لبخند به سان پرداخت کرد . این یه نمونهء بارز از یک رفتار عرفی در حوزهء تکنولوژیه ، که بجای شعار دادن و پا فشاری بر ایده های دیروز ، وقتی میشه امروز با لبخند و اخ نمودن مایه تیله ، هم با دشمن دیروز حالی کرد هم با مشتریان جدید ، چرا اینکار رو نکنیم ؟


و در نتیجه :

3- 




> *این ، یعنی "محوریت" مطالبات و نیازهای امروز ، نه محوریت ایده ها و شعارهای دیروز*






> people who talks about Integrated environments , want to make money of linux , which is the 'looser' way of making money of a free software project


نه الزاما" .

من به شخصه هیچ عایدی از جامعهء سورس آزاد ندارم  :)  اما معتقدم بستر سورس آزاد ، موفقیتش مدیون "رایگان" بودنش نیست . پس پول درآوردن از سورس آزاد تخطی از ایدهء اصلی سورس آزاد نیست ، کما اینکه بسیاری از محصولات قدرتمند و با ارزش سورس آزاد امروز ، از درآمد زا ترین راه حلهای موجود هستند .

نمونه اول : MySQL به عنوان پرکاربردترین بانک اطلاعاتی در بستر وب و یکی از سه بانک اطلاعاتی مطرح و پرکاربرد که یک موجود تمام عیار سورس آزاد است ، برای کسب و کارهای بزرگ ، راه حل رایگانی ارائه نمیکنه . به عنوان مثال تو باید برای نسخه خوشه بندی شدهء مای اسکوئل ، به ازای هر پردازنده پنج هزار دلار به شرکت سوئدی الاصل MySQL AB پرداخت کنی .

نمونه دوم : Trustix به عنوان خانواده ای از لینوکسهای مرتبط با وظایف امنیتی ، یکی از راه حلهای درآمد زا و قابل توجه در این زمینه است که ضمن پایبندی به سورس آزاد ، با تمرکز روی انتشار محصولهای خاص منظور ، کمک میکنه مشتریانش از فوائد سورس آزاد استفاده کنن ، ضمن اینکه یک فعالیت اقتصادی سودآور هم انجام میده .

و ..

من میپذیرم که فرهنگ لینوکس ، یعنی وجود بستری برای تحقق آنچه آدم میخواهد . اما این یه تعریف عام و کلی است  که صرفا" تو محدودهء گفتمان توسعه گران ( بابا مهاجرانی  (:D)  ) محلی از اعراب داره . به همین دلیل تو سری قبل مباحث خدمت اون دوستی که از عدم وجود ابزار مینالید ( _البته ایشون ابزار رو نمیشناخت ، خلا ابزار نیست_ ) عرض کردم که جامعه توسعه گرانی که لینوکس رو در اختیار تو گذاشتن ، لطفی بیشتر از این در حق تو نمیکنن ، تو باید خودت چیزی رو که میخای به دست بیاری . 

حالا سوال اینه که این دوستمون میخواد روی لینوکس چیکار کنه ؟ یه برنامه بنویسه احتمالا . برنامه ای که فلان سخت افزار رو کنترل میکنه یا به فلان بانک متصل میشه و ...

به نظرت بهتر نیست به صاحب کارش بگه برو خودت پرل رو یاد بگیر و خودت بنویس ؟  (:D)  به نظرت عکس العمل رئیسش چی خواهد بود ؟ فکر میکنی میگه باشه و انگشت شصتش رو به علامت موفقیت به احتزاز در میاره  :)  یا اینکه خیر ضمن امضا کردن حکم اخراج ، انگشت وسطیش رو به این دوستمون نشون میده ؟  :evil2:  :wink: 

در واقع اگر قراره ، یک مجموعهء کاربر ( و نه یک مجموعهء توسعه گر ) "هم" بشینه و شعارهای قشر مرتجع و سنتی سورس آزاد رو بشنوه ، اصولا" نرم افزاری تولید میشه ؟ 

Integration هم نوعی توسعه است . توسعهء ابزارهای سورس آزاد ، توسط جامعه توسعه گر برای کاربر . اگر قرار باشه ، سورس آزاد به عنوان یک ایده، عدم وجود Integration رو مطرح کنه ، به دیگر بیان بخش قابل توجهی از "توسعه" سیستمهای مبتنی بر سورس آزاد رو ممنوع کرده ، برای رسیدن به کدامین مزیت ؟ برای رسیدن به کدام قلهء فتح نشدهء موفقیت ؟ و برای پایبندی به کدامین اصل مقدس و لا یتغیر ؟  :?:  :) 

حقیر فکر میکنم ، سر دادن شعارهائی که داخل محدودهء توسعه گران یا حتی fan ها اعتبار داره ، برای کسانی که قراره از این "چیز" استفاده کنن ( و نه اینکه خودشون بشینن و هرچیزی رو که میخوان یا بنویسن یا آدم استخدام کنن براشون بنویسه ) بی معنی است ، و همینجاست که تلاشهای شرکتهائی مانند ردهت و ناول معنی پیدا میکنه  :) 

در واقع ردهت و ناول ( به عنوان دو نمونه ) دارن از همین ایده پول درمیارن نه از فروش سی دی و کاور و شیپینگ لینوکس . بالاخره باید کار کرد دیگه ، نه ؟ نمیشه که نشست تو خونه و شعار داد ؛ بالاخره آدم شب جمعه با خانوم آیندش (  (:D)  ) میخاد بره بیرون ، نمیتونه با شعار  های تعصب آمیز جامعهء Debian صورت حساب های نجومی بوف رو پرداخت کنه  (:D) 

سورس آزاد ، با نیت محدود نکردن اطلاعات و روشهای تحقق اهداف نرم افزاری ، و با هدف ایجاد بستری برای توسعه آزاد و سریع نرم افزار ، محبوب ترین ایدهء نرم افزاری است که بهش معتقدم  :) اما طبیعتا" این بستر برای "تولید" و "توسعه" خلق شده است و اگر قرار باشه خودش ، خودش رو محدود کنه و خودش ، امکان تغییر و بهینگی رو از خودش بگیره ، دیگه اصلا" نیازی به دشمن نداره . it's already died .

و در خاتمه :

من فکر میکنم توسعه گران سورس آزاد ، روی یک تل عظیم الجثه از سورس کد ، وظایف "جدید" و سنگینی بر عهده دارن . Copy/Paste کردن کدها توی سی دی و فروختن اونها تحت عنوان لینوکس ، گامی به جلو نیست . یک گام به جلو ، یه گام به عقب راندن انحصار طلبانی مانند مایکروسافت است ، که حداقل تا بحال با سکولاریزه کردن روشها ( تا اوناجیئکه حاضرن به خفن ترین رقیبشون یک میلیارد دلار "باج" سبیل پرداخت کنن = سان ) موفق شده ، خودش رو حفظ کنه .

لینوکس ابزاری "برای" کسب درآمد نیست ، و سورس آزاد هم هدف تعریف شده ای برای پولدار کردن توسعه گرانش نداره ؛ اما دقیقا" به همون دلیل که توسعهء سورس آزاد ، حتی اگر تجاری باشه ، باز هم "توسعهء" سورس آزاد است و از اونجائیکه در برخی از حوزه ها ، مانند حوزهء Integration ، بازار ِ هدف ، سرمایه هنگفتی میطلبه تا سود قابل توجهی برگردونه ( که بصورت "عرضی" باعث توسعهء سورس آزاد هم میشه ) نیازمند روشهائی نوین و سازگار با ادبیات روز است .




> i believe in opensource , even if it cant plays my mp3 files !


من وقتی کار با یونیکس رو شروع کردم ( svr4 ) چیزی به اسم mp3 وجود خارجی نداشت . توی بازار هم فقط نوارهای کویتی پور و آهنگران فروخته میشد ( البته گوشه خیابون میشد اندی هم گیر اورد  (:D)  :گیج:    ) و طبیعتا" این فقط یه علاقه شخصی بود که باعث شد امروز اینجا در خدمتت باشم  :P  اما چه اون موقع ، و چه حالا اگر یکی از دوستانمون که میخاد با کامپیوترش بازی کنه ، موزیک گوش کنه ، فیلم ببینه ، یا اون یکی دوستمون که که میخاد به سادگی و ارزانی شبکه ای رو مدیریت کنه ، بگیم بیا و فلان سیستم رو بگیر ، هر چند قابلیت "مورد نظر تو" رو نداره ، اون هم مثل صاحب کار اون یکی دوستمون با به احتزاز در آوردن همون انگشت وسطیش ما رو مورد عنایت قرار خواهد داد  (:D)   (:D)  چون آدم از یه چیزی استفاده میکنه که مشکلش رو حل کنه ، نه اینکه براش مشکل ایجاد کنه بعد بشینه اون مشکلات رو خودش حل کنه  :evil2:   ( _اینا محض مزاح عرض شد_ )


من فکر میکنم لینوکس میتونه به بسترهای جدیدی برای توسعه فکر کنه ، بدون اینکه نگران شعارهای گذشته باشه . این عقیده مساوی ابتذالی که فعلا" برخی از توسعه گران رو محاصره کرده یا تقلیدهای صرف و غیر خلاقانه اونها از مایکروسافت نیست . این عقیده مساوی پیشروی در شناخت نیازها و تلاش برای پیدا کردن پاسخی برای اونهاست .

خوش و پیروز باشید .  :) 

بعد التحریر : همین الان بهم اطلاع دادن تو صفحهء اصلی سایت Debian برای سر من جایزه تعیین شده  (:D)  لازمه از همین تریبون عرض کنم من برای کارهای غیر شخصی از قبیل مرور وب یا فیلم و موزیک و ... از Debain استفاده میکنم ، آنچه در مخالفت با ایده های برخی از این حضرات ( مثل یکی از کاربران همین سایت  :evil2:  ) عرض میشه تلاشی است برای اعتلای پرچم مقدس Open Source و با احترام به شهداء و جانبازان عرصه های نبرد حق علیه مایکروسافت و به امید حماسه سازی هائی روز افزون توسعه گران  :wink: 

حالا اگر استدلالها قابل قبول نیست ، لطفا" به جوانی و زن و بچه ء بنده رحم کنید   :گیج:   :skull: 


Single Inpy   :evil2:

----------


## hosseinzadeh

بنده هم (که حکما سر وپا برهنه پریدم وسط بحث) چند تا نکته داشتم:



> you cant install a linux box , and rest easy , there *will* be problems , but we can fix them ( you know , 'me' kind of people love problems ! ) . but after all of this , free-software cant be beaten because of this , free software ( because of the free part ) will never die !


در مورد اول مخالفم؛ :wink:  :مخالف: 
اصولا عقیده ای قدیمی در مورد لینوکس وجود داره که لینوکس *باید* برای آغاز کار مشکل باشه.دلیلش هم به عقیده بنده اینه که لینوکس از ابتدا سیستم عاملی برای برنامه نویسا بوده و براش اهمیتی نداشته که کاربر از اون خوشش بیاد یا نه.چون اصولا سود و منفعتی از طریق اون به کسی نمی رسیده.اما مایکروسافت از اونجا که طبق محاسبات خود کاربران عادی رو بیشتر از برنامه نویسای حرفه ای دید،طبق قاعده More people,more money اساس سیاستش رو بر ease of use بودن گذاشت.در حقیقت مایکروسافت محصولاتش را با نیاز روز منطبق کرد اما لینوکس همچنان به راه خودش رفت و اهمیتی به پسندیدن این و آن نداد.
اما امروزه شرکتهای پیشتاز لینوکس(Redhat,Novell/Suse,Mandrake) که بیش از 50 درصد بازار لینوکس رو در اختیار دارند،همون راه مایکروسافت رو انتخاب کردند.ولی با احتیاط و البته آزادی بیشتر.(آزادی که البته  تا حدودی اجباریه!)
ضمن این که در تعریف نرم افزار آزاد صریحا ذکر شده:
``Free software'' does not mean ``non-commercial''. A free program must be available for commercial use, commercial development, and commercial distribution. Commercial development of free software is no longer unusual; such free commercial software is &#91;b&#93;very important&#91;/b&#93;.

اما در مورد دومی موافقم؛

نرم افزار آزاد یک ایده است.وهمیشه هم ادامه خواهد یافت.به عقیده بنده گرچه ممکن است Slackware درصو زیادی از بازار را در اختیار نگیرد،اما پروژه ای است که مدتهای مدید به کار خود ادامه خواهد داد.

در نهایت:
لینوکس یا باید مجمتع و متحد باشه تا بازار رو در اختیار بگیره  یا باید همچنان حرفه ای پسند باقی بمونه و امیدی به بازار نداشته باشه!(به کلمه بازار توجه کنید:)




> من تصور میکنم راهی که برخی از عقلای توسعه گر سورس آزاد در پیش گرفته اند ، یعنی پایبندی به آنچه عرف امروز بازار مطلبد ، بر فراز همان بستر و فرهنگ اصیل (= سکولاریسم نرم افزاری ) راهی است که میتونه به رستگاری ختم بشه


من منظورت رو از سکولاریزم نرم افزاری(مخصوصا سکولاریزم مایکروسافتی)نفهمیدم.
 :) من همچنان بر این عقیده ام که مایکروسافت نمونه محض سرمایه داریه و داره همون کاری رو میکنه که مک دونالد انجام می ده.و شاید حالا به امپریالیسم هم فکر میکنه ::بومی کردن ویندوز و تسخیر هرچه بیشتر بازارهای بومی.
و در مقابل گنو رو نمونه لیبرالیزم می دونم. :wink:

----------


## Zouup

> این شمه ای است که آنچه که توسط AD در اختیار مدیر سیستم قرار میگیره ( آنچه در مورد AD تو این نوشته خواهد اومد مبتنی است بر MSDN - فلذا (C)  )
> 
> مدیریت :
> امنیت :



<span dir=ltr>lets talk in technical details : 
everything in your 'security' section , got exact and more powerful replacement in open source software , please set one or two example if you want to talk more about it .

but about the management section : 
your idea about perfect ActiveDirectory , is microsoft Active Directory , which is kind of very powerful and 'Integrated' , please set one or two exacult example to talk about them , for example , there were talk about allow some users on some system to access some program , which is kind of easy in unix environment ( the easiest way should be nfs ) 
</span>





> در مجموعه AD بسیار فراتر از یک پیاده سازی ساده از LDAP است . چیزی فراتر از یک سیستم به اشتراک گذاری منبع مانند SAMBA یا فراتر از یک حمایت ساده از Kerberos است . اگر در زمینه کربرایزد کردن سرویسهای لینوکس تجربه ای داشته باشی ( که ان شاء الله داری ) یا اگر ناسازگاری برخی سرویسها رو تجربه کرده باشی ، یا نیاز به وجود چیزی مشابه EFS ( یا encrypting file system ) رو احساس کرده باشی ( که بطور کامل با سیستم PKI ویندوز یکدست و سازگار است ) یا نیاز داشته باشی پالیسی ها مختلفی در مورد IPSec بسته به ساب نت و یا گروه کاربری در شبکه ات تعریف کنی و به مشکل مدیریت گواهی نامه های دیجیتال برخورده باشی ، اگر ازت بخوان در نصف روز یک *** همراه با اتصالات RAS برای یک اینترانت داخلی راه بندازی ، اگر و ... مطمئنا" درک میکنی که ، شاید شعارهای سنتی جامعهء سورس آزاد ، برای یک Developer ( مثل بنده و شاید خودت ) جذاب و با ارزش باشه ؛ اما این شعارها برای جامعهء متمدن ِ خارج از حوزهء توسعه نرم


<span dir=ltr>ever run LDAP on prioduction systems , without a doubt it is not some kind of simple setup , i guess its better to talk in exact technical details about LDAP , also , SAMBA is very very more Customizable and more Stable than Windows File Server , with many many many more features than standard windows file servers , i really like it ! your talk about 'sample support of KRB' gave me some kind of shock !! ever run mit Kerberos daemon ? please specify exactly what kind of protocols that you have problem with , because i have *NEVER* got problem with it :)
this EFS thing is possible in open source software , i can suggest you coda file system , which is both encryptable , secure and krb based , which i have used many times and never got problem with . also it is possible to encrypt NFS with ssh protocol , and use krb for authentication and many many more ways to do it . 
you know all kind of IPsec management is possible under linux .
and about *** , please specify exactly why you cant use *** under linux :)


* so it is possible , and it IS better way to do it* </span>



> خوب ، من واقعا لذت میبرم که میبینم چهرهء مخوف و ذهنیات شیطانی و Debian ایت رو به منصهء ظهور گذاشتی !  :evil2:  :evil2:  (:D) 
> 
> من از آخرش میام به سمت اول . 
> 
> الف- از دیدگاه من ، پیروز ِ بازی ِ نرم افزار کسی است که نمره اش از این فرمول بیشتر باشه :
> 
> <span dir=ltr>*Rank= $ * Popularity * Quality*</span>


<span dir=ltr>you are wrong !

if something never die , that should be the winer , if i have never die , i can learn anything about anything , and be the god itself ! :) even if there is a genius who can do anything for now !! :)

Windows / Active Directory will die when microsoft is dead  microsoft , Solaris will die when sun is dead , but what about Linux , gnu hurd and other free operantion systems ?

at the end , open source software is the winner :)
</span>



> اگر به نتایج برخی بررسیهای انجام شده ( که یکیشون رو تو مطلب قبلی معرفی کردم ) دقت کنید حتی موسسات وابسته به جامعه سورس آزاد هم به این نتیجه رسیده اند که به دلیل عدم وجود جامعیت و همبستگی بین سرویسها و امکانات لینوکس ، در برخی کاربردهای خاص ، امکان داره TCO و TTM تمام شده ، به ضرر مجموعه ای باشه که میخاد از راه حلهای مایکروسافت به سمت سورس آزاد مهاجرت کنه .


<span dir=ltr>they are wrong , microsoft way is not possible with FLOSS development . 
they will never be some kind of serious problem for Microsoft Development .</span>



> ج-1- من معتقدم سورس آزاد ، به دلیل ماهیت آزاد و بدون محدودیتش ، با کمترین میزان دگردیسی برای همیشه به حیات خودش ادامه خواهد داد ، برای همیشه توسعه گران خوبی همچون لری وال خواهد داشت ، برای همیشه توزیعهای مختلفی از محصولاتش رو منتشر خواهد کرد و ...


<span dir=ltr>and they will always get better !</span>




> من به شخصه هیچ عایدی از جامعهء سورس آزاد ندارم  :)  اما معتقدم بستر سورس


<span dir=ltr>impossible , anyone who send email across the internet , used Open Source software , at last some where , this is 'ayedii' , but it seems you are running windows for now ... ;)

at the end , sorry , i have cut of some part of your message , i have read them all two times , and try to answer them and please talk in much detail about technical issues .

thanks</span>

----------


## Zouup

> در مورد اول مخالفم؛ :wink:  :مخالف: 
> اصولا عقیده ای قدیمی در مورد لینوکس وجود داره که لینوکس *باید* برای آغاز کار مشکل باشه.دلیلش هم به عقیده بنده اینه که لینوکس از ابتدا سیستم عاملی برای برنامه نویسا بوده و براش اهمیتی نداشته که کاربر از اون خوشش بیاد یا نه.چون اصولا سود و منفعتی از طریق اون به کسی نمی رسیده.اما مایکروسافت از اونجا که طبق محاسبات خود کاربران عادی رو بیشتر از برنامه نویسای حرفه ای دید،طبق قاعده More people,more money اساس سیاستش رو بر ease of use بودن گذاشت.در حقیقت مایکروسافت محصولاتش را با نیاز روز منطبق کرد اما لینوکس همچنان به راه خودش رفت و اهمیتی به پسندیدن این و آن نداد


<span dir=ltr>why make you say , gnu developers have no care on user friendly environment ?
its wrong , your ideal of user friendly environment is wrong , because you know it in windows , GNU common tools are user friendly , for people who know what you are doing , remember , i did not believe in 'Linux on Every Desktop' , it would be better to everyone on the earth run linux on their computers , because of them self , they will learn more , and in this game , its people who must change :)

after all , developing and working with open source software , always need hard work ...</span>





> اما امروزه شرکتهای پیشتاز لینوکس(Redhat,Novell/Suse,Mandrake) که بیش از 50 درصد بازار لینوکس رو در اختیار دارند،همون راه مایکروسافت رو انتخاب کردند.ولی با احتیاط و البته آزادی بیشتر.(آزادی که البته  تا حدودی اجباریه!)


<span dir=ltr>are they successful in their ways ? 
people can't get windows in linux , those companies are changing linux , i guess they have to change 'people' ! 
</span>



> ضمن این که در تعریف نرم افزار آزاد صریحا ذکر شده:
> ``Free software'' does not mean ``non-commercial''. A free program must be available for commercial use, commercial development, and commercial distribution. Commercial development of free software is no longer unusual; such free commercial software is &#91;b&#93;very important&#91;/b&#93;.


<span dir=ltr>heard about it before ! ;)</span>

----------


## Inprise

سلام؛





> everything in your 'security' section , got exact and more powerful replacement in open source software , please set one or two example if you want to talk more about it


 :)  !

کسی از "نبودن" معادل صحبت نمیکنه . نکته اینجاست که برای ایجاد یک معادل کامل و عملیاتی با همان ویژگیهای قدرتمند و متمرکز AD ، باید از چندین ابزار متفاوت ، غیر هماهنگ و شاید در مواردی حتی ناسازگار استفاده کرد که این با محوریت جامعیت تناقض داره . طبیعیه که اصل و اساس مطالب من دقیقا بر همین محور استواره که من هنوز تو مطالب تو مطلب "مستدل" ای در این باره ندیدم .





> your idea about perfect ActiveDirectory , is microsoft Active Directory , which is kind of very powerful and 'Integrated' , please set one or two exacult example to talk about them , for example , there were talk about allow some users on some system to access some program , which is kind of easy in unix environment


همونطوری که گفتی بحث بر سر یکپارچگی است . مشخصه که کاربرد یک دامنهء فعال برای یک شرکت یا سازمان کوچک چندان قابل اعتنا نیست که بخواد باعث ایجاد بحث بشه ، اما انتخاب یه راه حل صحیح برای یک شبکه بزرگ ( با توصیفاتی که تو نوشته اولم هست ) مستلزم وجود شرایطی است که جامعیت یکیش هست . اما برای اینکه همزمان با مسائل ماهیتی ، قدری بحث فنی هم وجود داشته باشه :

مفهوم GP یا Group Policy : مدیر دامنه میتونه GPO ( یا Group Policy Object ) های متعدد و متفاوتی رو تعریف کنه که در یک فضای کاملا" شیء گرا ( AD ) قابل انتساب به موجودیتهای مختلفی مانند کاربر ، گروه کاربری ، دایرکتوری ، اتصالات IP ، منابعی مانند پرینتر و ... هستن . دسترسی محدود به یک منبع اشتراکی در ساعاتی به خصوص اون هم ایجاد یک اتصال امن مبتنی بر IPSec که گواهی نامه اش از CA محلی دامنه دریافت میشه ؛ انتشار اسناد و منابع به کمک DFS ( یا Distributed File System ) برای کپسوله کردن منابع یک دامنه برای دسترسی دامنه های Trust شده ؛ نصب افزونه ها و نرم افزارهای به روز آور از راه دور و بصورت دوره ای یا خودکار ؛ اعمال محدودیتهای جزئی روی امکان مرور وب و اینترانت ، نصب نرم افزارهای خاص ، استفاده از کامپوننتهای سیستم عامل ، ایجاد اتصال شبکه ای و ... ؛ پیاده سازی یک سیستم کامل و تمام عیار مبتنی بر PKI ؛ اتصال فایل سیستم رمز شده و اکانتهای کاربری به CA محلی و رمزنگاری غیر متقاون و مدیریت شدهء سطح فایل سیستمهای سازمان ؛ امکان استفاده از الگوریتمهای متفاوت یا الگوریتهای یکسان با طول کلید متفاوت در کاربرد IPSec مبتنی بر GPO های از پیش تعریف شده و قابل تغییر ؛ و ...

همگی این موارد بلاشک توسط راه حلهای سورس آزاد قابل ارائه هستند ، به قول تو شاید در بعضی موارد حتی قدرتمندتر  :)  اما وقتی تعداد درخواستها خیلی بالا میره ، سفارشات خیلی زیاده ، وظایف مدیریتی پیچیده میشه ، اندازه شبکه بزرگ میشه ، همونطور که در حوزهء توسعهء نرم افزار ، راه حلهای شی ء گرا و یکپارچه و یکدست ، تنها راه حل منطقی گریز هستند ، اینجا هم استفاده از ابزارهای Integrated مانند AD راه حل منطقی است . ناول یا ردهت که تلاشهائی رو برای ایجاد چنین محیطی شروع کرده اند در اشتباه نیستند یا بقول تو "بازنده" نخواهند شد . کسب و کار و درآمد زائی این شرکتها هم همین نکته رو نشون میده . حداقل ردهت بصورت مشخص و قابل اعتنا ، غیر از این مسیر ، محل درآمدی دیگه ای نداره ( همین حالا )




> please specify exactly why you cant use *** under linux


کم لطفی و کم دقتی میکنی . من نه چنین گفتم نه به چنین چیزی اعتقاد دارم . اگر قرار باشه تمام مطالب من رو با این تیکه جواب بدی : " چرا میگی نمیشه ؟ من میدونم که میشه" ، به جای مفیدی نمیرسیم ؛ چرا ؟ چون اصولا" بنده نمیگم نمیشه  :) 

اگر قرار باشه یک نفر همین حالا یک *** ایجاد کنه تنها پیشنهاد من بهش انتخاب یک بستر مبتنی بر یونیکس است ، بدون یک لحظه درنگ و تردید . اما همین حالا روی شبکهء داخلی یکی از محلهائی که بنده براشون کار میکنم ، بین دستگاه من و دو تا فایل سرور - تو یه ساختمون دیگه ، یه دامنهء Trust شدهء دیگه - یک *** خیلی ساده برقراره . من بصورت متمرکز میتونم GPO های مختلفی رو برای کاربران دامنهء خودم تعریف کنم که هر کدوم با چه شرایطی و در چه زمانهائی از اتصال امن استفاده کنن ، کاربران تلفنی چطور به این فایل سرورها دسترسی داشته باشن و ...

برای یک چنین مدلی من نه استفاده از سورس آزاد رو میپسندم و نه توصیه میکنم . نه به این خاطر که شدنی نیست . به این خاطر که "معقول" نیست . تو نوشتی به "مشکل" علاقه داری ، تا شاید بتونی با ابزارهات اون مشکل رو حل کنی و این رو نوعی خدمت به بشریت میدونی . من برای این ایده احترام زیادی قائلم اما مدیران جائی که من براشون کار میکنم حاضر نیستند برای نجات بشریت و صرف وقت و هزینهء "بیشتر" و پیکره بندی و "نگهداری" و اعمال تغییرات دائمی در چندین نرم افزار که اونها رو کنار هم چیده ام ، به من حقوق بدن  :) 

دقیقا همینجاست که راه ما از هم جدا میشه . من - حداقل خودم - تصور میکنم این یه نوع واقع گرائی و واقع بینی محض است . دنیا تشکیل نشده از یه سری رویا و ایده و خواسته ء توی ذهن من و تو که به سورس آزاد علاقه داریم . دنیا تشکیل شده از یه سری شرکت ، یه سری شبکه ، یه سری وظیفه ، یه سری رئیس و یه فیش حقوق ماهیانه .

اطمینان داشته باش اگر یک روزی راه حلی آنچنان جامع تو حوزهء سورس آزاد وجود داشته باشه که یکپارچگی و سهولت اعمال مدیریت و صرفه جوئی در وقت و هزینه رو بصورت همزمان "در این کاربرد خاص" ارائه کنه ، بنده همون موقع با جناب AD خداحافظی میکنم ، لیکن تا اون موقع ، هم جزو ستایشگران و توسعه گران سورس آزاد خواهم بود و هم کاربر ِ AD . ( در عین حالی که معتقدم تمام آنچه AD انجام میده ، توسط غیر ِ اون هم "قابل" انجامه ، اما AD یقینا" بهترین ، جامعترین و نزدیک به کاربردترین گزینه موجوده . البته یه گزینه دیگه هم هست :

Kerberos رو میگیرم ، پیکره بندی و کامپایل میکنم .
سرویسهای مورد نیاز رو کربرایزد میکنم .
یک CA خوب پیدا میکنم .
یک نسخه مناسب از LDAP پیدا و پیکره بندی و نصب میکنم .
NFS و Samba رو دریافت و پیکره بندی و کامپایل و نصب میکنم .
IPSec رو فعال میکنم و برای برقراری ارتباط با Kerberos آماده اش میکنم .
PortSlave رو برای اتصالات تلفنی دریافت و کامپایل و نصب و پیکره بندی میکنم .
Frees*** رو دریافت و پیکره بندی و کامپایل و نصب میکنم .
CryptoFS رو دریافت و نصب میکنم .
تنظیمات لازم برای اتصال به X کلیه سیستمهای دامنه رو انجام میدم .

میگردم و آخرین افزونه ها رو برای تک تک بسته های گفته شده پیدا میکنم و احیانا" اگر حسش بود نگاهی به آخرین نقاط ضعف منتشر شده میندازم تا مبادا نیاز باشه روی پیکره بندی خاصی دقت مضاعف بکنم .

و ...

و حالا شبکهء من آمادهء کاربرده . احتمالا" من بعدش باید از اینکه خدمت بزرگی به بشریت کردم احساس خوشحالی و رضایت داشته باشم و ...

برای انجام بسیاری از امور مدیریتی روزانه ام باید اسکریپت بنویسم . باید Syslog رو طوری پیکره بندی کنم که در مواقع بروز واقعه ای خاص خبرم کنه . باید ...

حالا ساعت شش بعدالظهره و همهء کارها تموم شده که یهو موبایلم زنگ میزنه و از اون طرف خط صدای مادر بچه ها میاد که میگه : اینپی ؟ الان اخبار علمی-فرهنگی-هنری شبکهء یک اعلام کرد شرکت Debian یه بستهء نرم افزاری منتشر کرده که دقیقا تمام چیزهائی که تو برای مدیریت شبکه ات نیاز داری یه جا و تو یه بسته بهت میده ، بطوری که بسیاری از پیکره بندی هاش قبلا" انجام شده ( هر چند تو میتونی هم سورس رو بخونی هم تنظیمات رو تغییر بدی ) و خیلی راحت میتونی در عرض ده دقیقه تمام چیزهائی که اون بالا گفتی رو ( یعنی مادر بچه ها اینا رو از کجا دیده ؟! ) به همین خوبی انجام بدی ؛ میخواستم ببینم اگر دوستش داری به عنوان هدیه سالگرد نامزدی (!) مون برات بخرمش ، قیمتش هم سی دلار بیشتر نیست ...

منم ازش تشکر میکنم و به خودم لعنت میفرستم که چرا صبح اول وقت سایت Debian رو چک نکردم و با این محصول "جامع و یکدست" آشنا نشدم که هم سورس داره ، هم نسخه های مختلف یکی از سرویسهای با فلان نسخه اون یکی سرویس کانفلیکت ندارن هم یک کنسول مدیریتی متمرکز داره ، هم ...  :) 

تو میتونی فردا صبح و تو یه موقعیت شغلی ِ دیگه مجددا" شروع به تجزیه و تحلیل محیط بکنی و برای هر مورد بسته ها و سرویسهای مورد نظرت رو دریافت و پیکره بندی و هماهنگ کنی و ... اما من با هدیهء اولین سالگرد نامزدیمون تمام این وظایف رو توی نیم ساعت انجام میدم ، و بقیه وقتم رو به مطالعهء یکی از کتابهای نیمه کاره ام یعنی [شب تاریک و] "بیم موج" [ و گردابی چنین حائل] اختصاص میدم  :) 

برای من کوچکترین اهمیتی نداره که یکی از دوستان متعصب و سورس آزاد پرستم منو به اباهه گری (  :P  ) و لاقیدی یا حتی التقاط متهم کنه . واقعیتش اینه که من از اون دسته افرادی نیستم که معتقدند "الحیاه ، العقیده و الجهاد" . قرار نیست کار با سورس آزاد انجام بشه ؛ قراره "کار" انجام بشه ، با بهترین و سریعترین و معقولترین ابزار ، که اتفاقا" من فکر میکنم در بسیاری از موارد اون ابزار ، یه ابزار سورس آزاده ، که این مورد به خصوص - بحث حاضر- جزو اون موارد نیست .  :) 

من به وضوح اعتقادم رو در این مورد عرض کردم و اشارات لازم به نمونه های موجود هم به نظرم کافی است برای قضاوت .




> _با نگاهی به کسب و کار اوراکل و SAP که هیچ نمیکنند الا افزایش یکپارچگی بین ابزارهائی که هر کدام برای پاسخ دادن به نیاز خاصی خلق شده اند و از طرف دیگه تولید محصولات خاص منظور ، یا با نگاهی به کسب و کار مایکروسافت در حوزهء فروش خانوادهء ویندوزهای سرور ، یا حتی با یه نگاه کلی به عمومیت نرم افزارهای مقبول در صنایع بزرگ ، "نقش و اهمیت ِ یکپارچگی و جامعیت" مشخص میشه . 
> 
> اگر به نتایج برخی بررسیهای انجام شده ( که یکیشون رو تو مطلب قبلی معرفی کردم ) دقت کنید حتی موسسات وابسته به جامعه سورس آزاد هم به این نتیجه رسیده اند که به دلیل عدم وجود جامعیت و همبستگی بین سرویسها و امکانات لینوکس ، در برخی کاربردهای خاص ، امکان داره TCO و TTM تمام شده ، به ضرر مجموعه ای باشه که میخاد از راه حلهای مایکروسافت به سمت سورس آزاد مهاجرت کنه_



اما قسمت دوم بحث :




> if something never die , that should be the winer , if i have never die , i can learn anything about anything , and be the god itself !  even if there is a genius who can do anything for now !! :)


خوب ما در این مورد کاملا" متفاوت فکر میکنیم  :) 

هنوز هم توی ایران میتونی طرفداران بابک خرمدین یا مانی رو پیدا کنی . اما آیا به نظرت ایدهء اونها یه ایدهء برنده و پیروز است ؟ چون نمرده است ؟ خوب ، Panther هم نمرده است ، UnixWare هم نمرده است  و ... اما چه اهمیتی داره ؟

یک ایده و راه حل نرم افزار میاد که زنده بمونه یا میاد که "مورد استفاده و کاربرد" قرار بگیره ؟

همانطور که عرض شد من فکر میکنم برندهء بازی نرم افزار و راه حلهای نرم افزاری کسانی نیستند که بالاخره یه اثری ازشون باقی میمونه . طبق همون فرمول ، برنده کسی است که بیشتر میفروشه ، با کیفیت معقول تر ، و توسعهء بیشتر .

نرم افزار آمده تا مشکلات رو حل کنه و مورد استفاده قرار بگیره نه به عنوان یک ایدهء مقدس تو یک محل مقدس مورد ستایش قرار بگیره . نرم افزار ، ماشین ، ساعت ، میز و ... چیزی بیشتر از "ابزاری" برای گذران امور زندگی آدمها نیستند . اون کسی که سریعتر و بهتر و ارزان تر و معقول تر به گذران زندگی آدمها کمک کنه و خودش هم منفعت بیشتری ببره برنده است .




> Windows / Active Directory will die when microsoft is dead microsoft , Solaris will die when sun is dead , but what about Linux , gnu hurd and other free operantion systems ?


موافقم . در این مورد بحثی وجود نداره . ماهیت آزاد جامعهء سورس آزاد و فلسفهء انتشار بدون محدودیت اطلاعات هیچ وقت از بین نخواهد رفت ، در حالیکه ممکنه مایکروسافت و سان از بین برند و محصولاتشون نیز هم . اما این ارتباط مستقیمی با اونچه میگفتیم نداشت  :)  تداوم و بقای سورس آزاد ، ارتباطی با روشهای ارتجاعی برخی از توسعه گران سورس آزاد نداره . من معتقدم اگر تلاش جدی ای باعث توسعهء سورس آزاد در "کاربردهای آینده" بشه ، اون چیز نخواهد بود به جز تلاش کسانی مانند ناول که سعی میکنند با اتصال و خلق رابطه و یکدستی بین ابزارها ، جامعیت و افزایش کارائی رو توسعه بدن . این اصلا" یعنی خود ِ خود ِ " توسعه " .

همانطوری که حرکت از C به ++C یک جهش قابل اعتنا در صنعت نرم افزار بود ( که مطمئنا به عنوان یک برنامه نویس ارزش و بهای اون رو میدونی ) ، همونطوری که انتقال از Real Mode به Protected Mode ارتقاء بزرگی برای یه سیستم عامل محسوب میشه ، "خصوصی سازی" (= شاید بهتر باشه بگم اختصاصی سازی ) و افزایش یکدستی و جامعیت هم بزرگترین جهشی است که میتونه آیندهء سورس آزاد رو متحول کنه .




> they will always get better !


ممکنه  :)




> impossible , anyone who send email across the internet , used Open Source software , at last some where , this is 'ayedii'


مغالطه نکن رفیق  :)  منظور من از عایدی ، کسب منفعت اقتصادی از یک پروژهء خاص سورس آزاد بود . نه کسب هرگونهء منفعتی از هرنوع ابزاری .





> but it seems you are running windows for now ... ;)


آره . دقیقا" همین الان دارم از داخل ویندوز اکس پی باهات حرف میزنم ، هر چند نوشته قبلیم که تو بهش جواب دادی ، از داخل SuSe خدمتت عرض شده بود  :)  ( به کمک لامپ ادیتور )

اما تصور میکنی اهمیتی داره ؟  :) همونی که میگفت نرم افزارهای متعددی ( User and Kernel Mode ) برای لینوکس نوشته ، همین حالا داره فلاکت توسعهء یک درایور برای یک بورد با اتصال USB رو روی اکس پی تحمل میکنه و داره تمام تلاشش رو میکنه که این اتفاق مهوع رو با استفاده از دوستانی مثل   Kernel Developer   قابل تحمل تر کنه .  :?  فکر میکنی لازمه آدمی که زیبائی رو ستایش میکنه حتما" خودش هم زیبا باشه ؟

 :) 

در مورد مطالب برادر مؤمن و رزمنده حاج ایمان حسین زاده :




> من منظورت رو از سکولاریزم نرم افزاری(مخصوصا سکولاریزم مایکروسافتی)نفهمیدم.


منظورم دقیقا" اینه :




> مایکروسافت ، علیرغم تمام انتقادهائی که بهش وارده ، به معنای واقعی ، یک مجموعهء سکولار است . در عین حالیکه معتقدم اغلب برنامه نویسان مایکروسافت موقع کد نویسی گلاب به روتون سرشون با ما تحتشون بازی میکنه ، معتقدم استراتژیستهای معماری محصولات و بالاتر از همه خود حضرت بیل گیتس ، اینقدر هوشمند هستند که بفهمند اگر قراره سری محصولات 2005 ویژوال استودیو حرف خاصی داشته باشه ، باید بتونه یک قدم جدی در مورد Integration برداره و چه قدمی بالاتر از اختلاط JDK و دات نت ؟ به همین ترتیبه که تو سری جدید #J میتونید بطور کامل از تمام امکانات جاوا و تمام امکانات دات نت "با هم " استفاده کنید و به همین دلیل مایکروسافت اون رشوهء چند صد میلیون رو خیلی راحت و با لبخند به سان پرداخت کرد . این یه نمونهء بارز از یک رفتار عرفی در حوزهء تکنولوژیه ، که بجای شعار دادن و پا فشاری بر ایده های دیروز ، وقتی میشه امروز با لبخند و اخ نمودن مایه تیله ، هم با دشمن دیروز حالی کرد هم با مشتریان جدید ، چرا اینکار رو نکنیم ؟ 
> 
> این ، یعنی "محوریت" مطالبات و نیازهای امروز ، نه محوریت ایده ها و شعارهای دیروز .


ایضا" فرمودی که :




> من همچنان بر این عقیده ام که مایکروسافت نمونه محض سرمایه داریه و داره همون کاری رو میکنه که مک دونالد انجام می ده.و شاید حالا به امپریالیسم هم فکر میکنه ::بومی کردن ویندوز و تسخیر هرچه بیشتر بازارهای بومی


ببین برادر ، من علاقه دارم بجای تکرار شعارهای سال 57 ِ ملت ، خیلی واضح عرض کنم که : کیست که نمیخواد ایده و ابزارش توسعه پیدا کنه ؟ من رسما" از همین تریبون اعلام میکنم هر کسی این ادعا رو بکنه ، بای نحو ِ کان حرام و در حکم محاربه با امام زمان است !  :wink: 

همون کسانی که شعار میدادند مرگ بر امپریالیسم جهانی ، تو سخنرانی هاشون میگفتند ما میخواهیم جمهوری اسلامی رو به تمام دنیا صادر کنیم  !  :) 

مگر توسعه گران سورس آزاد چیزی غیر از توسعهء کاربردهای مبتنی بر ابزارها و ایده های خودشون رو میخواهند ؟ مگر اونها هم مثل مایکروسافت فکر نمیکنن که این ایدهء خودشونه که داره به دنیا کمک میکنه ؟

درسته که ماهیت ِ آزاد ِ سورس آزاد باعث میشه توسعه اش هیچ وقت به مونوپولی مبدل نشه ، هیچ شکی در این نیست ، اما بازم دیالوگ ، چیزی نیست بجز "تو برو و من باشم" ، و قراره بازم هر کسی حرف "خودش" رو بزنه و نه حرف "مردم" (  :P  میخواستم بجای مردم بنویسم "نیاز بازار" ، دیدم بد نیست همچین تریپ یه نمه هم سیاسی بشه !  :wink:  )


و به عنوان کلام آخر :




> *اگر توجه به شرایط و موقعیت ، مطالبات و نیازهای آیندهء مشتریان و تعامل با رقیبان جزو برنامه های اصلی "لینوکس" باشه ، بطور قطع ، این روند "توسعه" سرعت بیشتری پیدا خواهد کرد ، و الا ، یا با توسعهء دیگرانی مثل لانگورن و BlackComb ، لینوکس از بازی خارج میشه ، یا مانند DragonFly که فرزند نا خلف و البته مصلح FreeBSD است ، باید شاهد افول لینوکس و توسعهء ایده های دیگری باشیم*


موفق باشید  :)

----------


## hosseinzadeh

> why make you say , gnu developers have no care on user friendly environment ? 
> its wrong , your ideal of user friendly environment is wrong , because you know it in windows , GNU common tools are user friendly , for people who know what you are doing , remember , i did not believe in 'Linux on Every Desktop' , it would be better to everyone on the earth run linux on their computers , because of them self , they will learn more , and in this game , its people who must change :) 
> 
> after all , developing and working with open source software , always need hard work ...


به عقیده بنده user freindliness با easy to use بودن صد در صد یکی نیست.برای مثال برنامه pico برای استفاده بسیار راحت است اما ممکن است از نظر کاربران «زیبا» به نظر نرسد.
من به هیچ وجه نگفتم که محیطهای gnu یا کلا متن باز زیبا نیستند.محیطهای gnome, kde محیط های بسیار زیبایی هستند.اما راحتی استفاده فقط به زیبایی نیست.گاهی اوقات برای کاری ساده در ویندوز یا مک باید 10 کار متفاوت در لینوکس انجام داد.این برای شما به که مشکل علاقه مندید و برای من که به متن باز علاقه مندم ساده باشد ولی برای کاربران تازه کار چندان خوشایند نیست.
ضمن این که تغییر مردم کار راحتی نیست.چون مردم (و به طبعش بازار) بر اساس منفعت خودشون کار می کنند و راحتی شون نه صرفا یه ایدئولوژی.





> ببین برادر ، من علاقه دارم بجای تکرار شعارهای سال 57 ِ ملت ، خیلی واضح عرض کنم که : کیست که نمیخواد ایده و ابزارش توسعه پیدا کنه ؟ من رسما" از همین تریبون اعلام میکنم هر کسی این ادعا رو بکنه ، بای نحو ِ کان حرام و در حکم محاربه با امام زمان است !  
> 
> همون کسانی که شعار میدادند مرگ بر امپریالیسم جهانی ، تو سخنرانی هاشون میگفتند ما میخواهیم جمهوری اسلامی رو به تمام دنیا صادر کنیم !  
> 
> مگر توسعه گران سورس آزاد چیزی غیر از توسعهء کاربردهای مبتنی بر ابزارها و ایده های خودشون رو میخواهند ؟ مگر اونها هم مثل مایکروسافت فکر نمیکنن که این ایدهء خودشونه که داره به دنیا کمک میکنه ؟ 
> 
> درسته که ماهیت ِ آزاد ِ سورس آزاد باعث میشه توسعه اش هیچ وقت به مونوپولی مبدل نشه ، هیچ شکی در این نیست ، اما بازم دیالوگ ، چیزی نیست بجز "تو برو و من باشم" ، و قراره بازم هر کسی حرف "خودش" رو بزنه و نه حرف "مردم" (  میخواستم بجای مردم بنویسم "نیاز بازار" ، دیدم بد نیست همچین تریپ یه نمه هم سیاسی بشه !  )


_از این به بعد بحث سیاسی می شه._
امپریالیسم چیزی فراتر از علاقه مند بودن برای کسب سهم بیشتر از بازاره!

----------


## Zouup

> کسی از "نبودن" معادل صحبت نمیکنه . نکته اینجاست که برای ایجاد یک معادل کامل و عملیاتی با همان ویژگیهای قدرتمند و متمرکز AD ، باید از چندین ابزار متفاوت ، غیر هماهنگ و شاید در مواردی حتی ناسازگار استفاده کرد که این با 
> ...


<span dir=ltr>i don't know really , how ldap , samba , nfs and kerberos can be incompatible ? is this possible ? i guess no ! 

they are , all doing part of the job , incompatibility is impossible .</span>




> همگی این موارد بلاشک توسط راه حلهای سورس آزاد قابل ارائه هستند ، به قول تو شاید در بعضی موارد حتی قدرتمندتر  :)  اما وقتی تعداد درخواستها خیلی بالا میره ، سفارشات خیلی زیاده ، وظایف مدیریتی پیچیده میشه ، اندازه شبکه بزرگ میشه ، همونطور که در حوزهء توسعهء نرم افزار ، راه حلهای شی ء گرا و یکپارچه و


<span dir=ltr>this is true , free software always need hard work , but the result is always stable , in fact , i can say on the other hand , ms blaster shall never make your entire network down . i guess they are equal now .</span>





> کم لطفی و کم دقتی میکنی . من نه چنین گفتم نه به چنین چیزی اعتقاد دارم . اگر قرار باشه تمام مطالب من رو با این تیکه جواب بدی : " چرا میگی نمیشه ؟ من میدونم که میشه" ، به جای مفیدی نمیرسیم ؛ چرا ؟ چون اصولا" بنده نمیگم نمیشه  :)


<span dir=ltr>why not ?
you always say , spending half o day with installing *** under linux , wasting time with running ldap under linux , you always say about incompatibility , 
which incompatibility ? what kind of problem you got ?</span>



> برای یک چنین مدلی من نه استفاده از سورس آزاد رو میپسندم و نه توصیه میکنم . نه به این خاطر که شدنی نیست . به این خاطر که "معقول" نیست . تو نوشتی به "مشکل" علاقه داری ، تا شاید بتونی با ابزارهات اون مشکل رو حل کنی و این رو نوعی خدمت به بشریت میدونی . من برای این ایده احترام زیادی قائلم اما مدیران جائی که من براشون کار میکنم حاضر نیستند برای نجات بشریت


<span dir=ltr>so problem is our managers ? 
maybe true , those kind of people never believe this kind of thing , ( are they really make this operation system FFFFFFFFORRR FREEEE ?! )
</span>




> رو بصورت همزمان "در این کاربرد خاص" ارائه کنه ، بنده همون موقع با جناب AD خداحافظی میکنم ، لیکن تا اون موقع ، هم جزو ستایشگران و توسعه گران سورس آزاد خواهم بود و هم کاربر ِ AD . ( در عین حالی که معتقدم تمام آنچه AD انجام میده ، توسط غیر ِ اون هم "قابل" انجامه ، اما AD یقینا" بهترین ، جامعترین و نزدیک به کاربردترین گزینه موجوده . البته یه گزینه دیگه هم هست :


<span dir=ltr>ok , lets talk about this choose ...</span>




> حالا ساعت شش بعدالظهره و همهء کارها تموم شده که یهو موبایلم زنگ میزنه و از اون طرف خط صدای مادر بچه ها میاد که میگه : اینپی ؟ الان اخبار علمی-فرهنگی-هنری شبکهء یک اعلام کرد شرکت Debian یه بستهء نرم افزاری منتشر کرده که دقیقا تمام چیزهائی که تو برای مدیریت شبکه ات نیاز داری یه جا و تو یه بسته بهت میده ، بطوری که بسیاری از پیکره بندی هاش قبلا" انجام شده ( هر چند تو میتونی هم سورس رو بخونی هم تنظیمات رو تغییر بدی ) و خیلی راحت میتونی در عرض ده دقیقه تمام چیزهائی که اون بالا گفتی رو ( یعنی مادر بچه ها اینا رو از کجا دیده ؟! ) به همین خوبی انجام بدی ؛ میخواستم ببینم اگر دوستش داری به عنوان هدیه سالگرد نامزدی (!) مون برات بخرمش ، قیمتش هم سی دلار بیشتر نیست ...


<span dir=ltr>let says novell have release this package , because debian developer are smart enough to do not do this sort of thing ;)
number 1 > they are not always waste a lot of times , its true that they are need more time than Wizards there , but not that long that you say .
number 2 > that kind of package , shall be kind of fun , yesterday , mit-kerberos server was secure , today i have read on slashdot that there is a huge bug in the core system which allow DOS attacks , so this kind of package need to be updated , if you are going to update it , you have to download tarballs and install them all from source , so where this kind of ' all in one ' package do at all ?! :)</span>



> خوب ما در این مورد کاملا" متفاوت فکر میکنیم  :) 
> 
> هنوز هم توی ایران میتونی طرفداران بابک خرمدین یا مانی رو پیدا کنی . اما آیا به نظرت ایدهء اونها یه ایدهء برنده و پیروز است ؟ چون نمرده است ؟ خوب ، Panther هم نمرده است ، UnixWare هم نمرده است  و ... اما چه اهمیتی داره ؟
> 
> یک ایده و راه حل نرم افزار میاد که زنده بمونه یا میاد که "مورد استفاده و کاربرد" قرار بگیره ؟


<span dir=ltr>are 'khordamdin' and 'many' releasing patch for their believes ? are they ran CVS at all ?! :) releasing 'many 10-rc2' ?! :))

its kind of fun , free software is growing inself , getting better day be day ... 
imagine that 'newton' or 'Aynshtayn' were alive today , how could they be really ? this is the right example about free software .
</span>




> مغالطه نکن رفیق  :)  منظور من از عایدی ، کسب منفعت اقتصادی از یک پروژهء خاص سورس آزاد بود . نه کسب هرگونهء منفعتی از هرنوع ابزاری .


<span dir=ltr>who got :)</span>

----------


## Zouup

> به عقیده بنده user freindliness با easy to use بودن صد در صد یکی نیست.برای مثال برنامه pico برای استفاده بسیار راحت است اما ممکن است از نظر کاربران «زیبا» به نظر نرسد.
> من به هیچ وجه نگفتم که محیطهای gnu یا کلا متن باز زیبا نیستند.محیطهای gnome, kde محیط های بسیار زیبایی هستند.اما راحتی استفاده فقط به زیبایی نیست.گاهی اوقات برای کاری ساده در ویندوز یا مک باید 10 کار متفاوت در لینوکس انجام داد.این برای شما به که مشکل علاقه مندید و برای من که به متن باز علاقه مندم ساده باشد ولی برای کاربران تازه کار چندان خوشایند نیست.
> ضمن این که تغییر مردم کار راحتی نیست.چون مردم (و به طبعش بازار) بر اساس منفعت خودشون کار می کنند و راحتی شون نه صرفا یه ایدئولوژی.


<span dir=ltr>pico is good example , do what you need , without allow you to imagine of what can you done , compare it with emacs . 

who talks about the way that open source environment looks like ?! :)</span>

----------


## hosseinzadeh

> who talks about the way that open source environment looks like ?!


nobody!
Actually we are arguing about two different things.
A really damn purposeless argue!!
I really like Argues!

----------


## hosseinzadeh

> منظورم دقیقا" اینه :


ضمنا:
کلامت متین.اون پاراگراف رو خوندم.اما نکته ای که هست اینه که این مفهوم این پاراگراف چه ارتباطی با لفظ «سکولار» داره؟آیا این لفظ قبلا هم در این مورد به کار رفته(با توجه به مستندات) یا صرفا عقیده و ابداع خودته؟ :)

----------


## VouDou_ir

من فکر میکنم Linux و Linux کاران دارن هدفی رو دنبال میکنند که Microsoft چندین سال پیش قصد داشت انجام بده و همانا متقاعد کردن مردم به استفاده از  DOS و Windows بود ! اون موقع "راحتی" و "سادگی" حرف اول رو میزد برای همین Microsoft  با فهمیدن این مسئله توانست بازار را در دست نگه دارد  ولی با آمدن (و عمومی شدن ) Internet با آن ماهیت  وحشی و آزاد خودش همه محاسبات Macrosoft رو بهم ریخت چون اولویت  مردم و مدیران که با اینترنت در ارتباط بودن از "سادگی" به "امنیت" تغییر کرد و الان ملاحظه میکنید که خیلی ها حاضر هستند با محیط Linux که یک برگشت  به عقب هست به زمان  DOS و حتی با محیط های گرافیکی که طراحی آن بدون  کارشناسی دقیق هست سازگاری پیدا کنند تا امنیت بیشتری داشته باشند Microsoft به خوبی به این عمر واقف هست و خوب میداند که گرداننده بازار هنوز خود اوست و خوب میداند اگر به سمت Open Source  گام بردارد Linux و سایر سیستم عامل های Open Source از روزگار محو میشوند ولی Microsoft هدف بالاتری را دنبال میکند و قطعا در سالهای آینده حرکات جدید از این غول نرم افزار به طرف Open Source خواهیم دید !

پ.ن : یادمه در 1997 یک مقاله در همین نشریات وطنی  خوندم مبنی بر اینکه Microsoft یک تیم 7 نفره برای بررسی هوش مصنوعی در سیستم عامل جمع آوری کرده حالا زیاد به محتواش کاری ندارم ... در آخر مقاله از قول بیل گیتس نوشته بود: "تخمی که الان در حال کاشت آن هستیم به تدریج تا 2010 برداشت میکنیم" !!

-VouDou

----------

> محیط های گرافیکی که طراحی آن بدون کارشناسی دقیق هست


نمی دونم چه چیزی باعث شده این محیط را اینگونه بنامی
یعنی محیط داس و لینوکس یکی است به نظر تو؟
محیط گرافیکی لینوکس رو ندیدی؟
خوب مسلما محیط Windows Xp بهتر است اما محیط گرافیکی لینوکس هم بد نیست





> اگر به سمت Open Source گام بردارد Linux و سایر سیستم عامل های Open Source از روزگار محو میشوند ولی Microsoft هدف بالاتری را دنبال میکند و قطعا در سالهای آینده حرکات جدید از این غول نرم افزار به طرف Open Source خواهیم دید !


 اونوقت میشه بگید چرا حرکت نمی کنه تا این محیط ها نابود شوند؟!!!
اصولا مایکروسافت با حرکت به سمت Open - SOurce نابود  میشه
می دونی چرا؟
فرض کن McDonald بیاد جای همبرگر چلو کباب بفروشه!!!
یا مثلا این فلافل فروشی بغل بازار بیاد بکنه Fast Food و پیتزا بده مردم با قیمت 4000 تومن ولی خیلی خوب!!
البته فقط مثال هیچ قصد تشبیه لینوکس و ویندوز به این جور چیزا رو ندارم

چرا این جور کار ها رو نمیکنن چون هر کدوم یه چیزی رو علم میکنند و میرن جلو!
این دقیقا مثل همونه که همه ی گروههای سیاسی با یه شعار نمیرن جلو!!
مایکروسافت ممکنه الآن به صپرت موضعی Open Source رو برای خودش علم کنه اما این پایدار نیست


راستی واقعا فکر میکنی امنیت لینوکس به خاطر Open _source بودن اونه؟؟!!!!





> پ.ن : یادمه در 1997 یک مقاله در همین نشریات وطنی خوندم مبنی بر اینکه Microsoft یک تیم 7 نفره برای بررسی هوش مصنوعی در سیستم عامل جمع آوری کرده حالا زیاد به محتواش کاری ندارم ... در آخر مقاله از قول بیل گیتس نوشته بود: "تخمی که الان در حال کاشت آن هستیم به تدریج تا 2010 برداشت میکنیم" !!


 میشه بگی مایکروسافت AI را در کجا میخواد پیاده سازی کنه؟!!
فکر میکنم بیل گیتس بیشتر به تکنولوژی های مردم پسند فکر میکنه

----------


## Zouup

> من فکر میکنم Linux و Linux کاران دارن هدفی رو دنبال میکنند که Microsoft چندین سال پیش قصد داشت انجام بده و همانا متقاعد کردن مردم به استفاده از  DOS و Windows بود ! اون موقع "راحتی" و "سادگی" حرف اول رو میزد برای همین Microsoft  با فهمیدن این مسئله توانست بازار را در دست نگه دارد  ولی با آمدن (و عمومی شدن ) Internet با آن ماهیت  وحشی و آزاد خودش همه محاسبات Macrosoft رو بهم ریخت چون اولویت  مردم و مدیران که با اینترنت در ارتباط بودن از "سادگی" به "امنیت" تغییر کرد و الان ملاحظه میکنید که خیلی ها حاضر هستند با محیط Linux که یک برگشت  به عقب هست به زمان  DOS و حتی با محیط های گرافیکی که طراحی آن بدون  کارشناسی دقیق هست سازگاری پیدا کنند تا امنیت بیشتری داشته باشند Microsoft به خوبی به این عمر واقف هست و خوب میداند که گرداننده بازار هنوز خود اوست و خوب میداند اگر به سمت Open Source  گام بردارد Linux و سایر سیستم عامل های Open Source از روزگار محو میشوند ولی Microsoft هدف بالاتری را دنبال میکند و قطعا در سالهای آینده حرکات جدید از این غول نرم افزار به طرف Open Source خواهیم دید !
> 
> پ.ن : یادمه در 1997 یک مقاله در همین نشریات وطنی  خوندم مبنی بر اینکه Microsoft یک تیم 7 نفره برای بررسی هوش مصنوعی در سیستم عامل جمع آوری کرده حالا زیاد به محتواش کاری ندارم ... در آخر مقاله از قول بیل گیتس نوشته بود: "تخمی که الان در حال کاشت آن هستیم به تدریج تا 2010 برداشت میکنیم" !!
> 
> -VouDou


i could suggest you to learn more about linux , open source software and about X Windows Systems :)

----------


## hosseinzadeh

تازه اگر X رو هم در نظر نگیری،محیط متنی لینوکس از زمین تا آسمون با داس فرق می کنه.

----------


## Inprise

سلام؛




> اما نکته ای که هست اینه که این مفهوم این پاراگراف چه ارتباطی با لفظ «سکولار» داره؟آیا این لفظ قبلا هم در این مورد به کار رفته(با توجه به مستندات) یا صرفا عقیده و ابداع خودته؟


معنای یک کلمه که نمیتونه ابداع من باشه . سکولاریسم به معنای عرف گرائی ( حال-محوری ؛ ارائه ایده مبتنی بر وضعیت موجود نه شعارها دیروز و ...الخ ) بارز ترین جلوهء توسعهء مایکروسافت است . دیروز موقعیت اقتضا میکرد حتی ماشین مجازی جاوا رو در ویندوز اکس پی نگنجونه ، اما امروز یک میلیارد دلار هم به سان میده و ازش اجازه استفاده از آخرین نسخهء جاوا در توسعه #J رو میگیره . مایکروسافت دقیقا به همین دلیله که اینقدر توسعه پیدا کرده . رها بودن از بند تعلق به شعار و بررسی واقعیت ِ نیازهای روز و پیدا کردن راه حلی برای تحقق همزمان "پاسخ دادن به نیاز و کسب درآمد" .





> you always say , spending half o day with installing *** under linux , wasting time with running ldap under linux , you always say about incompatibility , 
> which incompatibility ? what kind of problem you got ?


در مورد وقت : بله . مدیریت یک "شبکهء بزرگ" فعالیت بسیار وقتگیر و دشواری است . وقتی میشه کاری رو راحتتر انجام داد ، چرا نباید انجام داد ؟ من اطمینان دارم دور نست زمانی که ابزارهائی با توصیفاتی که من کردم توسط توسعه گران سورس آزاد منتشر بشه و طبیعیه که آدم باید تجربه جدی و عملیاتی داشته باشه تا دردسرها و دشواریهای هماهنگ سازی برنامه هائی که برای کار کردن با هم تولید نشده اند رو بفهمه . براحتی میشه گفت تولید یک نمونه مشابه AD با ابزارهای سورس آزاد امکان داره ( که البته ابزارهائی که تو نام بردی کافی نیستند . اگر به نوشته قبلی من مراجعه کنی خواهی دید که حداقل حضور Kerberos - LDAP - Samba - Frees*** - CA - PortSlave - DNS - DHCP - CryptoFS الزامیه . حالا یک توزیع رو انتخاب کن ، مثلا" ردهت 9 . بعد از نصب PortSlave و برطرف کردن مشکلات مربوط به وابستگی بسته ها ، نتونستم MySQL رو نصب کنم چون به نسخهء بالاتری از یک بسته احتیاج داشت که دریافت اون PortSlave رو از کار مینداخت  :)  - قصد داشتم از اطلاعات مربوط به PortSlave در یک بانک اطلاعاتی برای تولید گزارشات مجتمع استفاده کنم - یا تو یک تجربهء دیگه نصب Frees*** و DHCP بصورت همزمان روی یک سیستم امکان پذیر نبود . در حالیکه وقتی یک ابزار مجتمع وجود داشته باشه من با خرج چند کلیک تمام ابزارهای فوق الذکر رو یکجا با هم دارم و با کنسول سادهء MMC همشون رو مدیریت و پیکره بندی میکنم . تو شاید اسم این رو نگذاری هوشمندی ، اما دقیقا" اسمی که من روی این میگذارم هوشمندی است . در واقع انسان باهوش ، میفهمه که ارزش وقتش ، بیشتر از التزام به تبعیت از یک ایده است ) همچنین براحتی میشه گفت چنین محصولی ( اگر روزی وجود داشته باشه ) از نمونهء مایکروسافتی اش قابل اتکاء تره ( که من قصد ندارم روش بحث کنم اما الزاما" همین اینطور نیست . همونطوری که گفتی طی روزهای اخیر بیش از ده نقطه ضعف مختلف روی MIT Kerberos پیدا شد که برخی از اونها امکان اجرای کد از راه دور رو به نفوذگر میدن در حالیکه حداقل تا بحال فقط سه نقطه ضعف روی نسخه مایکروسافتی Kerberos پیدا شده . با مراجعه به سایتهای اختصاصی انتشار Vuln های نرم افزارهای سورس آزاد ، براحتی مشاهده میکنی ترافیک کشف نقاط ضعف روی ابزارهای سورس آزاد به مراتب بالاتر و سنگین تر است و فاصلهء زمان انتشار Patch هم در برخی موارد چندان کمتر از زمان ِ انتشار Patch توسط مایکروسافت نیست ) و ...

فکر میکنم داری یه کمی کم لطفی میکنی  :) 





> so problem is our managers ? 
> maybe true , those kind of people never believe this kind of thing


خوب حالا راه حلت چیه ؟ بشینیم و هم دیگه رو نگاه کنیم ؟  :oops:  یا اینکه سعی کنیم ایدهء سورس آزاد رو که دارای انعطاف و توانائی بسیار بالائی است ، آنچنان با "شرایط واقعی " سازگار کنیم که بتونه بیشتر توسعه پیدا کنه ؟ ایدهء تو این بود که انسانها باید تغییر کنند . من "باید" رو به هیچ وجه نمیفهمم  :)  موافقم که استفاده از ویندوز ، سواد عمومی کاربران رو به مقدار زیادی کاهش میده ( = در واقع جلوی کسب دانش بیشتر رو تا حدی میگیره ) اما فکر نمیکنم چیزی به اسم "باید" بتونه معادل عملی و قابل اجرا هم داشته باشه  :)  اگر واقع گرا باشیم ، این ابزاره که باید یه جوری "سازگار" بشه و در عین حال با توسعهء فرهنگش ، کمک کنه دیدگاه کلی و عام موجود ( که تا حد زیادی مسموم است ) تغییر کنه .


l


> et says novell have release this package , because debian developer are smart enough to do not do this sort of thing


باهات موافقم . مطمئنا" Debian برای ایجاد این جهش به اندازه کافی باهوش نیست  :wink: 





> they are not always waste a lot of times , its true that they are need more time than Wizards there , but not that long that you say


حالا بحث سر یک ساعت یا یک ساعت و نیم نیست . بحث دقیقا" عدم جامعیت ابزار هست که باعث میشه غیر از "کار کردن" انتظارات دیگری هم از سیستم داشته باشی ، مثل برطرف کردن ناهماهنگیهای بین بسته ها و کتابخانه های سیستم ، ایجاد اتصال بین سرویسها مختلف که گاهی نیاز به اعمال پیکره بندیهای زیادی داره ( به عنوان مثال برای ایجاد یک CA ی خیلی ساده با استفاده از ردهت ، واقعا" باید زمان زیادی صرف بشه . یادمه این رو یه جائی گفتم ، یه دوستی فرمود خوب از OpenSSL استفاده میکردی  :P  )





> imagine that 'newton' or 'Aynshtayn' were alive today , how could they be really ? this is the right example about free software


اگر ایده ات اینه ، و فکر میکنی حداکثر انتشار Patch و افزایش قابلیت میتونه نشون دهندهء "پیروزی" باشه باز هم راه ما از هم جداست . به همون دلیلی که گفتم اما یه چیزی که تو تعمدا" یا سهوا" بهش نپرداختی این بود :

تولید نرم افزار روی بسترهای سورس آزاد به نوعی اتصال بین کامپوننتها و کاربرد مجدد سورسهای موجود و افزایش امکانات به اونهاست . یعنی اغلب هیچ کدی از ب بسم الله نوشته نمیشه . یه برنامه کوچک ، یا تعدادی ماژول در کنار هم قرار میگیرن و توسعه داده میشه . مثل Apache .

حالا شبههء من نسبت به ایدهء تو اینه که چطور ، توسعه نرم افزار ، به معنای برنامه نویسی که به لحاظ ماهیت ، باید قابلیت کاربرد مجدد و به هم پیوستگی کد رو داشته باشه ، عملی است پسندیده ، اما در یک سطح بالاتر ، ایجاد سازگاری بین ابزارها و سرویسها برای اختصاصی سازی یک خدمت ، عملی قبیح ؟ این ایده چطور هوشمند است ؟ و چطور تصور میکنی این ایدهء محدود میتونه موفقیتی کسب کنه ؟

موفقیتهای امروز لینوکس ، مدیون کنار هم قرار گرفتن هزاران بستهء مختلف با تبعیت از یک فرهنگ - یعنی GNU - است . یعنی لینوکس خودش بالذات ابزاری است که تا حد ممکن ، داره تلاش میکنه با ایجاد جامعیت بین بسته های مختلفی که از یک فرهنگ تبعیت میکنن ، خدمتی ارائه کنه ، هر چند میشه این سیستم عامل رو بصورت شخصی هم مونتاژ و تولید کرد .

اطمینان دارم موفقیتهای آیندهء لینوکس هم مدیون تلاش ِ امروز کسانی خواهد بود که دقیقا" دنبال ایجاد یک سیستم کارا هستند ، با اتصال ابزارهائی که هر کدوم به تنهائی ویژگیهای خوب و مفیدی دارن  :) 




> who got


Redhat - Mandrake - SuSe - IBM - HP - ...  :wink: 

موفق باشید  :)

----------

با سلام مجدد

اینپرایز یه سوال درباره ی نوشته هات برای من پیش اومده
اونم اینکه تو میگی که در اکثر مواقع ( پیرو به کار نبردن کلمه ی اساسا :wink: ) لینوکس برای کارهای بزرگ جواب نمیده یا بحثت سختی کاره؟
البته مسلم است که نبود ابزار مناسب هم در دسته بندی دوم قرار می گیرد
همیشه موفق باشی و آنلاین :wink:

----------


## Inprise

> لینوکس برای کارهای بزرگ جواب نمیده یا بحثت سختی کاره؟


عبارت کارهای بزرگ چندان جالب نیست . من مشخصا" مدیریت و گردش امور یه دامنهء فعال گسترده مد نظرم است که تو اولین مطلبم بهش اشاره کردم . واضحه که یک Web Farm بزرگ مثل یاهو یا گوگل ، یک سرویس دهندهء بزرگ مثل Msn ، یک سیستم جامع بزرگ مثل SAP Security Solution یا ... همگی نمونه هائی از "کارهای بزرگ"ی هستند که صرفا" در بستر یونیکس محقق شدن  :)  در این مورد به خصوص - بحث حاضر - هم همونطوری که عرض شد بحث شدن یا نشدن نیست ، بحث انتخاب مناسبترین ابزار است .

----------


## VouDou_ir

مقایسه من از نظر هسته نبود وقتی Linux آمد کامپیوترهای 386 بود ولی DOS روی  8086 ساخته شده !
برای اهل فن این یعنی اینکه وقتی Linux آمد هسته آن روی Mode Protect قرار داشت  ولی DOS روی همان Mode Real باقی موند که البته اون زمان نمیشد به Linux گفت سیستم عامل بیشتر وسیله برای هکرها بود  ! من این مقایسه رو در حد Interface و ذائقه کاربران انجام دادم یعنی کاربر ترجیح داد به جای استفاده راحت با Dialog های Windows که اصطلاحا GUI گفته میشه به سیستم  TEXT روی بیاره که به خاطر Open Sourceو مسائل دیگه  احساس امنیت کنه.

امنیت یک پروسه هست و من هم نمیگم Open Source به تنهای امنیت میاره ولی این یک مسئله روانی هست که همانجوری که دوستان گفتند این حرف رو تداعی میکنه  "Linux برای ماست ولی Windows برای Microsoft هست" این مسئله احساس مالکیت میده که احساس قشنگی هست مثل حرفهای مارکس در کتاب "سرمایه داری" !  :wink: پنگونی که دست صاحبش در استرالیا  گاز گرفته ، دست شما را رو هم گاز خواهد گرفت!  :P 

وقتی مسئول فنی یک شرکت بزرگ نمیدونه Layered Socket Provide  یا TDI و یا NDIS چیه و اصلا نمیدنه یک Firewall خوب باید چه ویژگیهای داشته باشد و اصلا نمیدونه چطوری ( با توجه به شرایط ) باید Config کنه ، باید هم یک هکر 15 ساله بزنه خواهر و مادر کامپیوتر های رو بهم "پیوند" دهد ! اینا دانش کار هستند و ربطی به سیستم عامل ندارند کسی بزرگترین جای که کار کرده یک ISP و خودش رو خدای شبکه میدونه معلومه این در آینده گند میزنه به یک سازمان بزرگ !

Microsoft به یک دلیل ساده فعلا از Open Source دوری میکند و آن چیزی جز استفاده از خلاقیتهای که در Open Source وجود داره نیست ،وتا جای که جا داشته باشه این کار خواهد کرد ، من مطمئنم این غول نرم افزار افرادی رو گذاشته که برروی تکنولوژیهای Linux کار کنند و آن تکنولوژی رو به شکل دیگری در Windows به کار بگیرند ! لابد میگید قوانین GUN چی میشه و از این حرفا اولا چه کسی اجازه داره Source ویندوز رو نگاه کنه تازه تکنولوژی و خلاقیت چیزه که بالاخره هر کی ممکنه بهش برسه چه کسی میتونه ثابت کنه که این مثلا از فلان سیستم عامل Open Source بدست آمده !

جالبه همگان فکر میکنند که اگر برنامه ای از  AI استفاده کند برنامه پیچیده میشود (:D) ولی این حضرات متعصب که من میبینم اگر  AI  هم وارد کارزار بشه (که با آمدن پردازنده های 64 بیتی دور از ذهن نیست ) میگن اینا بچه بازی هست و به قول دوستان "مردم پسند"تر میشه ! ( مگه مردم پسند بودن بده ؟ :roll: ) چون مثلا به کار گیری آن در سیستم عامل کاربر دیگه با جزئیات سیستم عامل به هیچ عنوان درگیر نمیشه و تازه میتونه به شما در هر مرحله پیشنهادهای رو اراده بده (که الا داریم یک نمه از اون رو در Office  میبینم ولی هنوز با آن ایده آل ها فرسنگها فاصله داره ) و جالبی AI این هست که میتونه به هر کامپیوتر به صورت یک Node نگاه کنه که انوقت باید گفت "چه شود" !!  (:D) 

در آخر بگم دنیا آینده کامپیوتر برای AI (هوش مصنوعی) هست کسی زرنگ هست که الان به آن Switch کند.

پ.ن : Microsft با شرکت Award یک قرارداد بسته برای گرافیکی کردن Setup های کامپیوتر   :twisted: 

پ.ن : بهترین کاربردی که در هوش مصنوعی شده در شبیه سازی بمب اتم هست که معمولا با سوپر کامپیوترهای انجام میگیرد و جالب هست بدونید برای اولین بار توانستند با 64 کامپیوتر که سیستم عامل Linux داشت این کار رو شبیه سازی کنند. همانطوری که میدانید برای این کار پردازش موازی احتیاج هست.

پ.ن : من واقعا احتیاج ندارم بیام اینجا و وقت رو اینجا تلف کنم ولی دیدم میشه با وجود افرادی مثل Inprise به اینجا و بحث آن امیدوار بود امیدوارم اشتباه نکرده باشم .

-VouDou

----------


## Inprise

> من واقعا احتیاج ندارم بیام اینجا و وقت رو اینجا تلف کنم ولی دیدم میشه با وجود افرادی مثل Inprise به اینجا و بحث آن امیدوار بود امیدوارم اشتباه نکرده باشم .


هیچکدام از حاضران تو این بحث بیکار نیستند تا اونجائیکه من میدونم و بالتبع نیازی به تلف کردن وقت تو یه جائی مثل اینجا ندارن . امیدوارم همه هدفشون صرفا" ارائه اطلاعات یا عقیده یا استدلال یا ایده باشه ، بدون اینکه اصرار داشته باشن نفرات مقابل حتما" اون/اونها رو بپذیرن ؛ فقط با چنین نیتی میشه یه بحث کاملا" جدی و البته سالم داشت . امیده منظورم روشن باشه :) 




> Microsoft به یک دلیل ساده فعلا از Open Source دوری میکند و آن چیزی جز استفاده از خلاقیتهای که در Open Source وجود داره نیست ،وتا جای که جا داشته باشه این کار خواهد کرد ، من مطمئنم این غول نرم افزار افرادی رو گذاشته که برروی تکنولوژیهای Linux کار کنند و آن تکنولوژی رو به شکل دیگری در Windows به کار بگیرند ! لابد میگید قوانین GUN چی میشه و از این حرفا اولا چه کسی اجازه داره Source ویندوز رو نگاه کنه تازه تکنولوژی و خلاقیت چیزه که بالاخره هر کی ممکنه بهش برسه چه کسی میتونه ثابت کنه که این مثلا از فلان سیستم عامل Open Source بدست آمده !


این ایده رو نمیشه رد یا تائید کرد . چون نه ارائه کننده این ایده و نه رد کنندگان احتمالیش "سند"ی برای ارائه ندارن . من میتونم صرفا" بگم *فرهنگ سورس آزاد انتشار آزاد اطلاعات است ، پس توسعه گران سورس آزاد از اینکه خلاقیتهای موجود در محصولات آنها مورد کاربرد قرار بگیره ابائی ندارن * :)

----------


## hosseinzadeh

> مقایسه من از نظر هسته نبود وقتی Linux آمد کامپیوترهای 386 بود ولی DOS روی  8086 ساخته شده !
> برای اهل فن این یعنی اینکه وقتی Linux آمد هسته آن روی Mode Protect قرار داشت  ولی DOS روی همان Mode Real باقی موند که البته اون زمان نمیشد به Linux گفت سیستم عامل بیشتر وسیله برای هکرها بود  ! من این مقایسه رو در حد Interface و ذائقه کاربران انجام دادم یعنی کاربر ترجیح داد به جای استفاده راحت با Dialog های Windows که اصطلاحا GUI گفته میشه به سیستم  TEXT روی بیاره که به خاطر Open Sourceو مسائل دیگه  احساس امنیت کنه.


نمی دونم چرا لینوکس اولیه رو سیستم عامل نمی دونی؟!لینوکس اولیه نسخه تغییر 
یافته مینیکس بوده که اونهم یکی از دهها نواده یونیکس بوده.لینوکس بر پایه اصول و استانداردهایی بنا شده که زمان تعیین و تعریفشون ،PC به اون معنی وجود نداشته حالا بخواد 386 باشه یا 8086!
به هر حال این قضیه توفیری در حال من و شما نمی کنه!




> امنیت یک پروسه هست و من هم نمیگم Open Source به تنهای امنیت میاره


اوپن سورس صرفا یک ایده است.نه چیز دیگر.ولی ویژگی های خاص خودش رو داره.



> وقتی مسئول فنی یک شرکت بزرگ نمیدونه Layered Socket Provide  یا TDI و یا NDIS چیه و اصلا نمیدنه یک Firewall خوب باید چه ویژگیهای داشته باشد و اصلا نمیدونه چطوری ( با توجه به شرایط ) باید Config کنه ، باید هم یک هکر 15 ساله بزنه خواهر و مادر کامپیوتر های رو بهم "پیوند" دهد ! اینا دانش کار هستند و ربطی به سیستم عامل ندارند کسی بزرگترین جای که کار کرده یک ISP و خودش رو خدای شبکه میدونه معلومه این در آینده گند میزنه به یک سازمان بزرگ !


بله.موافقم.





> پ.ن : Microsft با شرکت Award یک قرارداد بسته برای گرافیکی کردن Setup های کامپیوتر   :twisted:


دسش درد نکنه! :wink:  :) 





> معنای یک کلمه که نمیتونه ابداع من باشه . سکولاریسم به معنای عرف 
> گرائی ( حال-محوری ؛ ارائه ایده مبتنی بر وضعیت موجود نه شعارها دیروز و ...الخ ) بارز ترین جلوهء توسعهء مایکروسافت است . دیروز موقعیت اقتضا میکرد حتی ماشین مجازی جاوا رو در ویندوز اکس پی نگنجونه ، اما امروز یک میلیارد دلار هم به سان میده و ازش اجازه استفاده از آخرین نسخهء جاوا در توسعه #J رو میگیره . مایکروسافت دقیقا به همین دلیله که اینقدر توسعه پیدا کرده . رها بودن از بند تعلق به شعار و بررسی واقعیت ِ نیازهای روز و پیدا کردن راه حلی برای تحقق همزمان "پاسخ دادن به نیاز و کسب درآمد" .


درسته.
سوال من به این دلیل بود که در اکثر قریب به اتفاق دائره المعارف ها از سکولاریزم به عنوان جدایی دین از سیاست تعببر شده.

----------


## Inprise

> در اکثر قریب به اتفاق دائره المعارف ها از سکولاریزم به عنوان جدایی دین از سیاست تعببر شده


"معنای" سکولاریسم همونی است که عرض شد اما همونطوری که میگی امروزه تو ادبیات سیاسی/اجتماعی به مفهوم عدم دخالت اصولگرائی در تصمیمات و قوانین اجتماعی است . اما به معنای عام سکولاریسم ( secularism ) چیزی نیست به جز توجه و گرایش به شرایط و نیازهای فعلی و مبنا قرار گرفتن نیازهای کاملا" ملموس و واقعی ( در مقابل خواسته های شماتیک و شعار زده )

&lt;نامربوط>

_اینجا یه مقاله هست که در مورد مبانی سکولاریسم مطالب خوبی داره . معرفی این مقاله نه به معنای تائید خط فکری نویسندهء اون هست نه سایت منتشر کننده .

http://think.iran-emrooz.de/more.php?id=P4810_0_12_0_

&lt;نامربوط/>

 :)

----------

با سلام

جواب رو که دوستان محبت فرمودند اما




> جالبه همگان فکر میکنند که اگر برنامه ای از AI استفاده کند برنامه پیچیده میشود  ولی این حضرات متعصب که من میبینم اگر AI هم وارد کارزار بشه (که با آمدن پردازنده های 64 بیتی دور از ذهن نیست ) میگن اینا بچه بازی هست و به قول دوستان "مردم پسند"تر میشه ! ( مگه مردم پسند بودن بده ؟  ) چون مثلا به کار گیری آن در سیستم عامل کاربر دیگه با جزئیات سیستم عامل به هیچ عنوان درگیر نمیشه و تازه میتونه به شما در هر مرحله پیشنهادهای رو اراده بده (که الا داریم یک نمه از اون رو در Office میبینم ولی هنوز با آن ایده آل ها فرسنگها فاصله داره ) و جالبی AI این هست که میتونه به هر کامپیوتر به صورت یک Node نگاه کنه که انوقت باید گفت "چه شود" !!


نمی دونم چرا فکر میکنی که هوش مصنوعی فقط اینه که بتونه مسائل رو تشخیص بده . یکی از مهمترین فاکتورهای هوش مصنوعی اینه که سیستم بتونه اطلاعات خودشو بیشتر کنه و هر دفعه هوشمند تر عمل کنه!
این در کدوم از سیستم های کامپیوتری مایکروسافت استفاده میشه؟

با تشکر

----------


## Zouup

> امنیت یک پروسه هست و من هم نمیگم Open Source به تنهای امنیت میاره ولی این یک مسئله روانی هست که همانجوری که دوستان گفتند این حرف رو تداعی میکنه  "Linux برای ماست ولی Windows برای Microsoft هست" این مسئله احساس مالکیت میده که احساس قشنگی هست مثل حرفهای مارکس در کتاب "سرمایه داری" !  :wink: پنگونی که دست صاحبش در استرالیا  گاز گرفته ، دست شما را رو هم گاز خواهد گرفت!  :P


<span dir=ltr>some c-r-acker are c-r-acking open source operation systems too , the reason that c-r-acker who c-r-acking windows are more than first group , is that the job of second group is much easier :)
the reason , can't be just what you say here :)


and i don't know what did you mean by ' i did not *need* to *waste* my time ' we are a couple of technical people who like to talk about technical thing , if you need to waste your time , i could suggest you to watch tv ! :)

</span>

----------


## Zouup

> سورس آزاد امکان داره ( که البته ابزارهائی که تو نام بردی کافی نیستند . اگر به نوشته قبلی من مراجعه کنی خواهی دید که حداقل حضور Kerberos - LDAP - Samba - Frees*** - CA - PortSlave - DNS - DHCP - CryptoFS الزامیه . حالا یک


<span dir=ltr>tried to add something to your list :)</span>



> توزیع رو انتخاب کن ، مثلا" ردهت 9 . بعد از نصب PortSlave و برطرف کردن مشکلات مربوط به وابستگی بسته ها ، نتونستم MySQL رو نصب کنم چون به نسخهء بالاتری از یک بسته احتیاج داشت که دریافت اون PortSlave رو از کار



<span dir=ltr>so you have start with redhat ? ;) the first mistake ! ;)
i don't know any rpm-based distro useful for serious bussines , mysql have nothing to do with portslave , i got this functional on my accounting server :)</span>




> مینداخت  :)  - قصد داشتم از اطلاعات مربوط به PortSlave در یک بانک اطلاعاتی برای تولید گزارشات مجتمع استفاده کنم - یا تو یک تجربهء دیگه نصب Frees*** و DHCP بصورت همزمان روی یک سیستم امکان پذیر نبود . در حالیکه وقتی یک ابزار



<span dir=ltr>impossible in clean source , i got this two functional in old linux box ( slackware 8 ) , can you explain why you were unable to use this two both ?</span>



> مجتمع وجود داشته باشه من با خرج چند کلیک تمام ابزارهای فوق الذکر رو یکجا با هم دارم و با کنسول سادهء MMC همشون رو مدیریت و پیکره بندی میکنم . تو شاید اسم این رو نگذاری هوشمندی ، اما دقیقا" اسمی که من روی این میگذارم هوشمندی است . در واقع انسان باهوش ، میفهمه که ارزش وقتش ، بیشتر از التزام به تبعیت از یک ایده است ) همچنین براحتی میشه گفت چنین محصولی


<span dir=ltr>yes , time is important , but you need this time to fix your windows , to update them to last version and etc ... this two operation systems are equal in wasting time :)</span>



> ( اگر روزی وجود داشته باشه ) از نمونهء مایکروسافتی اش قابل اتکاء تره ( که من قصد ندارم روش بحث کنم اما الزاما" همین اینطور نیست . همونطوری که گفتی طی روزهای اخیر بیش از ده نقطه ضعف مختلف روی MIT Kerberos پیدا شد که برخی از اونها امکان اجرای کد از راه دور رو به نفوذگر میدن در حالیکه حداقل تا بحال فقط سه نقطه ضعف روی نسخه مایکروسافتی Kerberos پیدا شده . با مراجعه به سایتهای اختصاصی انتشار Vuln های نرم افزارهای سورس آزاد ، براحتی مشاهده میکنی ترافیک کشف نقاط ضعف روی ابزارهای سورس آزاد به مراتب بالاتر و سنگین تر است و فاصلهء زمان انتشار Patch هم در برخی موارد چندان کمتر از زمان ِ انتشار Patch توسط مایکروسافت نیست ) و ...


<span dir=ltr>exactly , but companies like microsoft , start to release patch , when the problem is making trouble , there must be many many bugs which no one were able to find them for now ... also , when you see a security fix on an open source software 90 % of times reason is this : 'developers have found the bug , no exploit exist ' , but when you see this about windows : ' 500,000 computers affected , internet is getting slow !! ' 

open source development is *not* compare able , i have look at the source , i know where is wrong , i will fix it .

but in non open source :
writing letter to my girl friend and BOOM ! new microsoft worm detected , msblaster are killing people !</span>




> خوب حالا راه حلت چیه ؟ بشینیم و هم دیگه رو نگاه کنیم ؟  :oops:  یا اینکه سعی کنیم ایدهء سورس آزاد رو که دارای انعطاف و توانائی بسیار بالائی است ، آنچنان با "شرایط واقعی " سازگار کنیم که بتونه بیشتر توسعه پیدا کنه ؟ ایدهء تو این بود که انسانها باید تغییر کنند . من "باید" رو به هیچ وجه نمیفهمم  :)  موافقم که استفاده


<span dir=ltr>there is not should at all , if someone thought linux must be change to fit people needs , i have to say , ' people have to change ' , and about managers , they have to know , result of this idea is stability , security and saving money .</span>




> باهات موافقم . مطمئنا" Debian برای ایجاد این جهش به اندازه کافی باهوش


<span dir=ltr>i have told you why this idea is no kind of good , every day there is some security fixes get available for open source software , and there is no exploit for 95% of them , 90% of them found by developers and not by c-r-acker , it is stablility :)</span>




> حالا شبههء من نسبت به ایدهء تو اینه که چطور ، توسعه نرم افزار ، به معنای برنامه نویسی که به لحاظ ماهیت ، باید قابلیت کاربرد مجدد و به هم پیوستگی کد رو داشته باشه ، عملی است پسندیده ، اما در یک سطح بالاتر ، ایجاد سازگاری بین ابزارها و سرویسها برای اختصاصی سازی یک خدمت ، عملی قبیح ؟ این ایده چطور هوشمند است ؟ و چطور تصور میکنی این ایدهء محدود میتونه موفقیتی کسب کنه ؟


<span dir=ltr>sorry , tried to answer this paragraph with another paragraph , so : 
yes , its clean code . 
i have to ask you , tell me , where you seen this incompatibility between open source softwares ? </span>



> موفقیتهای امروز لینوکس ، مدیون کنار هم قرار گرفتن هزاران بستهء مختلف با تبعیت از یک فرهنگ - یعنی GNU - است . یعنی لینوکس خودش بالذات ابزاری است که تا حد ممکن ، داره تلاش میکنه با ایجاد جامعیت بین بسته های مختلفی که از یک فرهنگ تبعیت میکنن ، خدمتی ارائه کنه ، هر چند میشه این سیستم عامل رو بصورت شخصی هم مونتاژ و تولید کرد .


<span dir=ltr>true :) but packages , are result of mind*s* :)
</span>

[/quote]

----------


## Inprise

سلام؛




> i don't know any rpm-based distro useful for serious bussines , mysql have nothing to do with portslave , i got this functional on my accounting server



 :) 

الف. من این روند رو برای بحث نمیپسندم . اگر قرار باشه اینطور ادامه بدیم نهایتا" میرسیم به برتری یک توزیع خاص از لینوکس و مطالعهء دائمی و مداوم سورس ، و برطرف کردن مشکلات بصورت شخصی و ...

و باز تو از تجربه موفقت میگی و من از جامعیت و ... ( خوب اینکارها رو قبلا هم کردیم )

ب. واقعیت امر - همونطوری که گفتی - اینه که باید یک سرویس بزرگ رو "ساخت" . این فقط داخل جامعهء توسعه گران یا Hacker های سورس آزاد قابل پذیرشه 





> i got this two functional in old linux box ( slackware 8 ) , can you explain why you were unable to use this two both ?


تصور میکنم مجبور بودم Kernel رو Patch کنم که بعد از Patch دیگه DHCP کار نمیکرد . راه حلهائی هم پیشنهاد شده بود که طبیعتا" امتحانشون نکردم و اطمینان دارم میتونست یه راه حل خیلی ساده هم داشته باشه ؛ ... اما همونطوری که قبلا" گفتم ، اگر قرار باشه "واقعی" به ماجرا نگاه کنیم ، اون "باید" ای که تو میگی در مورد تغییر دید کاربران و "مدیران" هیچ وقت اتفاق نخواهد افتاد  :) ( فکر کنم واضح باشه منظورم ...)





> but you need this time to fix your windows , to update them to last version and etc ... this two operation systems are equal in wasting time


در این مورد مطلقا" اشتباه میکنی  :) تو نوشته های قبلی خودت هم بود که "در باب موضوع مورد بحث" ، همیشه Setup یک معادل مبتنی بر لینوکس زمانبر تر و دشوار تر خواهد بود ، ضمن اینکه روند به روز رسانی یقینا" تو ویندوز ساده تره .





> but companies like microsoft , start to release patch , when the problem is making trouble , there must be many many bugs which no one were able to find them for now


موافقم . این تهدید همیشه وجود داشته و خواهد داشت ؛ اما تصور نمیکنم به این معنا باشه که چنین تهدیدی به علت وجود سورس آزاد ، برای کاربران سورس آزاد وجود نداره .

یک ماه قبل یک نقطه ضعف امنیتی جدی تو سیستم پذیرش کلمهء عبور MySQL توسط NGSSoftware کشف و اعلام شد که 24 ساعت بعد کد مخربش به زبان پرل در دسترس عموم بود .

هفتهء قبل هم نقطهء ضعف دیگری توسط همین گروه امنیتی کشف شد که هرچند ریسک خطر بالائی نداره و تابحال کد مخربی براش منتشر نشده اما به عنوان یک نمونهء دم دست و شاهدی بر مدعای بنده قابل ارائه است که : وجود سورس به معنای برتری امنیتی نیست . در واقع اکثریت نقاط ضعف توسط توسعه گران همان نرم افزار کشف نمیشن بلکه توسط گروههای محقق و تحلیلگر امنیتی کشف و منتشر میشن که نشون میده QA در سازمانهای توسعه گر لینوکس اگر بدتر از نسخهء مایکروسافتی اش نباشه ، بهتر هم نیست . بهتر در این یک زمینهء خاص بیشتر منصف باشیم  :) 




> when you see a security fix on an open source software 90 % of times reason is this : 'developers have found the bug , no exploit exist


این ادعا غیر مستند است . من مدت زیادیه که از جوامع زیر زمینی فاصله گرفتم اما اگر مایل باشی میتونم چند لیست نسبتا" به روز بهت معرفی کنم که توش به ازای هر ده کد مخرب مرتبط با یکی از سرویسهای سورس آزاد یک کد مخرب مرتبط با محصولات مایکروسافت هم وجود نداره ( این نسبت رو هم روی حساب گفتم چون به صورت جدی باهاش درگیر بودم )

طی ماه گذشته فقط دو نقطه ضعف حساس تو Apache کشف و منتشر شد ، اما بعد از انتشار نسخهء نهائی ویندوز 2003 تا همین حالا حتی یک نقطهء ضعف مرتبط با IIS6 کشف یا منتشر نشده .

یا به عنوان مثال دیگه تا بحال نقاط ضعف امنیتی متعددی تو سیستم SandBoxing ماشین مجازی جاوا کشف و منتشر شده که بعضی شون واقعا" ریسک خطر بالائی دارن اما تا همین حالا حتی یک نقطهء ضعف تو سیستمهای داخلی حفاظت از کد "دات نت" کشف یا منتشر نشده . ( این جملات رو یک علاقه مند به جاوا داره مینویسه )

برای ملموس تر شدن بحث : آخرین نقطهء ضعف Apache مربوطه به Mod_ssl . اگر Proof Of Concept اش رو دیده باشی ، بستن مرورگر وقتی اتصال Https در حال ایجاد شدنه باعث میشه mod_ssl تو یک لوپ بی انتها گیر کنه که عاقبتی جز DOS نداره . اما نکته اینجاست که تو و کسانی مثل تو یا بنده اگر هم متوجه وجود این نقطهء ضعف بشیم توانائی Fix کردنش رو نداریم  :)  ( رد ادعای دومت ) چرا که برای بر طرف کردنش لازمه بطور کامل معماری و نحوهء عملکرد اون ماژول رو مطالعه کنی ، آزمایشات مختلفی روش انجام بدی و نهایتا" کد رو عوض و مجددا کامپایل کنی . حالا به نظرت این اتفاق تو چند درصد مواقع میتونه بیفته ؟ ما هر کدوم چقدر فرصت داریم و قراره چند ماژول رو بررسی کنیم ؟ ممکنه بگی اینکار رو توسعه گران اون محصول خودشون انجام میدن که جواب من این خواهد بود : پس سورس آزاد بودن برای تو هیچ منفعت امنیتی نداره چون تو نه وقتش رو داری ( مگر اینکه شغلت این باشه = کسب درآمد = زندگی ) و نه اصولا امکانش هست که بتونه هزارهزار ماژول رو بررسی کنی یا تغییر بدی .

در یک کلام ، *سورس آزاد بودن برای استفاده کنندگان یک ماژول هیچ منفعت و ارزش ِ افزودهء امنیتی نداره .*

لازمه به این نکته اضافه هم اشاره کنم که متاسفانه چه ویندوز چه اغلب توزیعات و واژولهای سورس آزاد ، صرفا" هنگام ایجاد تهدید مورد بازبینی قرار میگیرن . یعنی همونقدر که کدهای بی کیفیت ویندوز میتونن تهدید کننده و خطرناک باشن ، کدهای بدون QA لینوکس هم ممکنه خطر ساز باشن .

_کسانی که سورس کد به سرقت رفتهء ویندوز 2000 رو مطالعه کردن این بخش از نوشته من رو بهتر متوجه میشن :_

عموم کدنویسهای ویندوز ، افرادی جوان ، "کم تجربه" و "بی کلاس" هستند . این سه صفت تعمدا" انتخاب شدن به این دلائل :

الف- نحوهء کپسوله کردن ، برخورد با اشاره گر ها و ... منو مطمئن میکنه نویسندگان این کدها افرادی نیستند که سالهای سال تجربهء کدنویسی داشته باشن ؛ پس اغلبشون جوان هستند .

ب- عدم هماهنگی کامل در کار تیمی ، وجود کدهای کامنت شده و حذف نشده ، Assertion های نامربوط و غیر لازم و ... به من ثابت میکنه حتی همین افراد ، تجربهء چندانی هم در توسعهء کدهای یک سیستم عامل ندارن . به عنوان مثال تو یه بخشی از کد ، یه نفر یه چیزی رو اضافه کرده و کد فرد دیگه ای رو کامنت زده ، نفر دیگری اومده و مطالبی رو در مورد دو کد فوق گفته ( وسط کد  ! ) و بعدش کد جدیدی نوشته و زیر هم همراه درخواست کرده کسی این کد رو تغییر نده ، نفر دیگری اومده همین کد رو کامنت کرده ، و با یک وضع افتضاح کد دیگری رو نوشته و ...

رفتارهای غیر منتظره و نقاط ضعف ویندوز ، محصول هوشمند بودن نفوذگران نیست ، محصول حماقت توسعه گران ویندوز است

ج- موارد متعددی رو میتونید ببینید که چه به شوخی چه به جدی ، توسعه گران ویندوز ، وسط کد ! به هم فحش دادن یا شوخی ها رکیک و ... ؛ که به من ثابت میکنه دیسیپلین جدی و حرفه ای تو مرحلهء توسعه کد ویندوز وجود نداشته و نداره .

شاید این سه ناهنجاری به این شکل تو کدهای سورس آزاد دیده نشه ، اما همچنان عدم پختگی لازم و سر به هوائی به راحتی قابل مشاهده است . به عنوان مثال با یک ابزار خیلی ساده متوجه شدم ماژول تشخیص هویت MySQL دارای مقادیر معتنابهی بافر بدون حمایت و بررسی سایز ورودی است که بسته به محل کاربرد ، میتونه منجر به کشف نقاط ضعف متعددی تو این سیستم بشه ، لزومی ندیدم این بررسی رو ادامه بدم اما میتونم به جرات بگم ، ساختن "بت" امنیتی از کدهای سورس آزاد حرکت حرفه ای نیست  :)  شکی نیست که کدهای ویندوز بد نوشته شده اند ، اما کدهای سورس آزاد هم اونقدر خوب نوشته نمیشن که شایسته پرستش باشن ؛ هر چند وجود سورس این امکان و آزادی رو به توسعه گر میده که به انتخاب خودش و بسته به شرایط و کاربرد و نوع وظیفه ، بتونه اونها رو تغییر بده که این احترام به انتخاب ِ آزاد ، البته قابل ستایشه  :) 




> writing letter to my girl friend and BOOM ! new microsoft worm detected , msblaster are killing people !


در این مورد پاراگراف بالا کافیه به عنوان جواب من اما لازمه این نکته رو هم یادآور بشم که علیرغم این نقاط ضعف اگر مدیران شبکه های مبتنی بر ویندوز سواد و دانش کافی رو میداشتن نه چنین اتفاقاتی به این گستردگی می افتاد و نه خواهد افتاد . به عنوان مثال وقتی پورتهای 135 و 139 بصورت ثبت شده فقط برای سرویسهای شناسائی نام و اشتراک منبع ویندوز هستند و قابل مسیریابی هم نیستند ، چرا باید روی Gateway سازمان این پورتها باز باشه ؟ هر سازمان یا شبکه ای که به Blaster آلوده شده و منبعش هم از خارج شبکه بوده مشخصا" یک مدیر "بی سواد" داره .  :)  در مورد Sasser یا Slammer هم وضع دقیقا" همینطوره و حتما" میدونی که یه مدیر بی سواد اگر ابزارهای نسبتا" خوب سورس آزاد هم در اختیارش باشه باز هم راه به جای جالبی نخواهد برد . ( این نوشته توجیهی بر نقاط ضعف ویندوز نیست ) از طرف دیگه ، وقتی یک شبکه به بلستر آلوده میشه مشخصه اون شبکه یه IDS نداره . چون بررسی وجود هگزهای معادل کد که شبههء خطرناک بودن اون بسته رو افزایش میدن ( مثل NOP ) تو تمام IDS ها وجود داره ؛ قابل پذیرشه که نقاط ضعف ویندوز تهدید کنندهء جدی امنیت و کیفیت کسب و کار هستند ، اما در این مسیر ، این فقط نقاط ضعف ویندوز نیستند که مقصرند . بخشی از تقصیر متوجه فرهنگ تزریق شده توسط مایکروسافت است که باعث میشه هر فرد بی سوادی که بلده یه AD راه بندازه یا در مورد DNS سرور حرف بزنه خودش رو مدیر شبکه بدونه . اون بخشی که من بصورت جدی باهاش مشکل دارم اینجاست و اگر به نوشته های من خصوصا تو صفحات اول این بحث دقت کرده باشی ، این فرهنگه سورس آزاده که بیش از هر چیز براش ارزش و اهمیت قائل هستم چون "کمک" میکنه ، هر بی سوادی که دیروز با شبکه آشنا شده نتونه امروز ادعای ادمینییّت ( adminiyyat  :P  )  بکنه .  :) 

*با ارزش ترین ویژگی سورس آزاد ، محوریت فرهنگ ِ انتشار باز و آزاد اطلاعات است که بستری مناسب برای تحقق هر تصور/وظیفهء نرم افزاری است که میتونه وجود داشته باشه .* 





> every day there is some security fixes get available for open source software , and there is no exploit for 95% of them , 90% of them found by developers and not by c-r-acker , it is stablility


این ادعا رو توی همین جوابم قویا" رد کردم . اگر مایلی در موردش بحث کنیم میتونه یه عنوان جدید و مستقل باشه توی بخث امنیت همین سایت چون شاید خیلی به این بحث مربوط نباشه ؛ اما مختصرا" : این ادعا صحیح نیست و سندیت نداره در حالیکه من برای عکسش سند دارم .





> where you seen this incompatibility between open source softwares ?


تو حساب دیفرانسیل چیزی وجود داره به اسم ناپیوستگی رفع پذیر  :P  منظور من از عدم سازگاری برخی سرویسها عدم پیوستگی و یکدست بودن اونهاست که هر چند برای "رفع" اش راه حل وجود داره ، اما وقتی قبلا" یکی این راه حل رو ارائه کرده و با درنظر گرفتن خوبی ها و بدیهاش من ( و بسیاری دیگه ) ازش استفاده میکنیم ، لزومی به استفاده از ابزارهائی که لازم باشه برای گرفتن جواب مطلوب ناپیوستگی شون رو رفع کنم نمیبینم . طبیعیه که اگر روزی فرهنگ و ایدهء مورد علاقهء من - سورس آزاد - بتونه یه راه حل پیوسته که بصورت همزمان هم زمان مدیریت رو کاهش بده هم منو درگیر رسیدگی به منطق سازمان کنه ، نه جزئیات آرگومانهای لازم برای کامپایل ِ مجدد ِ CryptoFS برای سازگاری با CA و ...  ؛ عرض شد که این میتونه یه فرآیند جالب برای یه توسعه گر باشه ، که من در نقش یه توسعه گر بهش علاقه دارم . اما اگر کسی نمیخواهد چیزی رو توسعه بده ، بلکه قراره وظیفهء ای رو به سرعت انجام بده و وجود مختلف یک شبکهء گسترده رو مدیریت کنه ، نمیتونه به چنین ایده ای علاقه مند باشه .

مجددا" تکرار میکنم که ایجاد جامعیت بین سرویسها و ابزارها به مثابه ارتقاء از برنامه نویس رویه گرا به برنامه نویسی شیء گرا یا از توسعهء برنامه نویس محور به توسعهء برنامه نویس-توسعه گر محور و ... الخ . یک لایه از توسعه ، نوشتن برنامه است ، یه لایهء دیگر افزایش سازگاری اون ، یک لایهء دیگر حمایت از پروتکلهای مربوطه ، دیگری افزایش قابلیت اتصال به سیستمهای مشابه یا مرتبط ، دیگری پیوستگی با فلان سرویس و فلان ابزار که همگی میتونن یک نقش واحد رو برای یک وظیفهء به خصوص ایفا کنند و ...

یعنی همونطور که میشه به جای کدنویسی مطلق C و X11 ، از CPP و QT استفاده کرد ( که هیچ کدام موجود جدیدی نیستند ، بجز ماژولهای به هم پیوسته ای که هر کدوم برای هدف خاصی ، اختصاصی سازی شده اند ) ، میشه بجای تولید یک سیستم جوابگو برای مدیریت دامنه ، بجای جمع آوری و اتصال و مدیریت غیر متمرکز ده ابزار ، همهء اونها رو بصورت مشخص و هماهنگ تحت یک بسته با مدیریت متمرکز ارائه کرد . Thats it .





> but packages , are result of mind*s* :)


شکی نیست که همینطوره  :) دقیقا وقتی ایده های موفق و سرویسهای کارامد کنار هم قرار بگیرن میتونن یه ابزار مناسب باشن . این همون چیزیه که من دارم تلاش میکنم بگم  :wink: 

خوش باشید  8-)

----------


## Zouup

> الف. من این روند رو برای بحث نمیپسندم . اگر قرار باشه اینطور ادامه بدیم نهایتا" میرسیم به برتری یک توزیع خاص از لینوکس و مطالعهء دائمی و مداوم سورس ، و برطرف کردن مشکلات بصورت شخصی و ...
> و باز تو از تجربه موفقت میگی و من از جامعیت و ... ( خوب اینکارها رو قبلا هم کردیم )


<span dir=ltr>why ? 
you say ' i've got a redhat box , i was unable to use two application together , so linux can't/hardly can done this ' :)

1 > companies like redhat and even debian 'patch' , result will be new bugs and new features . use 'clean' source to make it right :)
2 > we are not talking about linux distros but open source software ! :) 
</span>




> ب. واقعیت امر - همونطوری که گفتی - اینه که باید یک سرویس بزرگ رو "ساخت" . این فقط داخل جامعهء توسعه گران یا Hacker های سورس آزاد قابل پذیرشه


<span dir=ltr>if you mean its just useable by hackers , i agree :)
</span>




> تصور میکنم مجبور بودم Kernel رو Patch کنم که بعد از Patch دیگه DHCP کار نمیکرد . راه حلهائی هم پیشنهاد شده بود که طبیعتا" امتحانشون نکردم و اطمینان دارم میتونست یه راه حل خیلی ساده هم داشته باشه ؛ ... اما همونطوری که قبلا" گفتم ، اگر قرار باشه "واقعی" به ماجرا نگاه کنیم ، اون "باید" ای که تو میگی در مورد تغییر دید کاربران و "مدیران" هیچ وقت اتفاق نخواهد 
> افتاد  :) ( فکر کنم واضح باشه منظورم ...)


<span dir=ltr>there is no need to patch the kernel , i  don't know why i have never seen such thing ?! patching kernel and get unoperational dhcp server ?!!!
managers and users are get using to linux and open source software , the change which i was talking about is in progress ...
</span>




> در این مورد مطلقا" اشتباه میکنی  :) تو نوشته های قبلی خودت هم بود که "در باب موضوع مورد بحث" ، همیشه Setup یک معادل مبتنی بر لینوکس زمانبر تر و دشوار تر خواهد بود ، ضمن اینکه روند به روز رسانی یقینا" تو ویندوز ساده تره .


<span dir=ltr>i was mean the typical time to set them up , if we say none have faced kind of strange problems ...
</span>



> موافقم . این تهدید همیشه وجود داشته و خواهد داشت ؛ اما تصور نمیکنم به این معنا باشه که چنین تهدیدی به علت وجود سورس آزاد ، برای کاربران سورس آزاد وجود نداره .


<span dir=ltr>exactly , users of open source are not coming from another planet :)
</span>




> یک ماه قبل یک نقطه ضعف امنیتی جدی تو سیستم پذیرش کلمهء عبور MySQL توسط NGSSoftware کشف و اعلام شد که 24 ساعت بعد کد مخربش به زبان پرل در دسترس عموم بود .
> هفتهء قبل هم نقطهء ضعف دیگری توسط همین گروه امنیتی کشف شد که هرچند ریسک خطر بالائی نداره و تابحال کد مخربی براش منتشر نشده اما به عنوان یک نمونهء دم دست و شاهدی بر مدعای بنده قابل ارائه است که : وجود سورس به معنای برتری امنیتی نیست . در واقع اکثریت نقاط ضعف توسط توسعه گران همان نرم افزار کشف نمیشن بلکه توسط گروههای محقق و تحلیلگر امنیتی کشف و منتشر میشن که نشون میده QA در سازمانهای توسعه گر لینوکس اگر بدتر از نسخهء مایکروسافتی اش نباشه ، بهتر هم نیست . بهتر در این یک زمینهء خاص بیشتر منصف باشیم  :)


<span dir=ltr>yes! many of times , this 'open source' will be a tool for cracker to attack systems , this happend once ( i guess you remember ) about bind , if bind was not open source , those kind of attacks never happend .

you are wrong , 90% of bugs found by developers of that software , take a look at linux/bsd kernel changlog , bind or openssh change log .

microsoft way is really worst that this , even sometimes they are not releasing patch for their security fixes ( which of them was funny about nt4 , microsoft just recommend to ' block that port '! )
</span>




> این ادعا غیر مستند است . من مدت زیادیه که از جوامع زیر زمینی فاصله گرفتم اما اگر مایل باشی میتونم چند لیست نسبتا" به روز بهت معرفی کنم که توش به ازای هر ده کد مخرب مرتبط با یکی از سرویسهای سورس آزاد یک کد مخرب مرتبط با محصولات مایکروسافت هم وجود نداره ( این نسبت رو هم روی حساب گفتم چون به صورت جدی باهاش درگیر بودم )


<span dir=ltr>and i will able to show a list , which have just one security exploit for open source software but many more for windows and open non open source softwares ... 

as i told you , even if people find more bugs open source softwares that non open source softwares , the reason is not insecurity but the nature of open source :)
</span>




> یا به عنوان مثال دیگه تا بحال نقاط ضعف امنیتی متعددی تو سیستم SandBoxing ماشین مجازی جاوا کشف و منتشر شده که بعضی شون واقعا" ریسک خطر بالائی دارن اما تا همین حالا حتی یک نقطهء ضعف تو سیستمهای داخلی حفاظت از کد "دات نت" کشف یا منتشر نشده . ( این جملات رو یک علاقه مند به جاوا داره مینویسه )


<span dir=ltr>yes , this .net is kind of cool technology , really like it , hope mono get better day by day ... 

lets imagine a person who is real professional in cracking , we give this guy source of windows XP-SP2 will last updates and a linux box with last updated packages , and ask him to read the source and give us program bugs ,
really ! to believe open source softwares have more bugs that non open source softwares in this kind of situlations ? 

you may so ' so what ! the important point is that no body know there is a hole there , and anyone who is programmer cat find bugs in open source sofwares ' , and i will have to say ' this is true dear inpy , and the end point , open source softwares will be more secure plus that many of those bugs found by developers ...
</span>




> برای ملموس تر شدن بحث : آخرین نقطهء ضعف Apache مربوطه به Mod_ssl . اگر Proof Of Concept اش رو دیده باشی ، بستن مرورگر وقتی اتصال Https در حال ایجاد شدنه باعث میشه mod_ssl تو یک لوپ بی انتها گیر کنه که عاقبتی جز DOS نداره . اما نکته اینجاست که تو و کسانی مثل تو یا بنده اگر هم متوجه وجود این نقطهء ضعف بشیم توانائی Fix کردنش رو نداریم  :)  ( رد ادعای دومت ) چرا که برای بر طرف کردنش لازمه بطور کامل معماری و نحوهء عملکرد اون ماژول رو مطالعه کنی ، آزمایشات مختلفی روش انجام بدی و نهایتا" کد رو عوض و مجددا کامپایل کنی . حالا به نظرت این اتفاق تو چند درصد مواقع میتونه بیفته ؟ ما هر کدوم چقدر فرصت داریم و قراره چند ماژول رو بررسی کنیم ؟ ممکنه بگی اینکار رو توسعه گران اون محصول خودشون انجام میدن که جواب من این خواهد بود : پس سورس آزاد بودن برای تو هیچ منفعت امنیتی نداره چون تو نه وقتش رو داری ( مگر اینکه شغلت این باشه = کسب درآمد = زندگی ) و نه اصولا امکانش هست که بتونه هزارهزار ماژول رو بررسی کنی یا تغییر بدی .


<span dir=ltr>wow ! :) you are real wrong about this :
1 > i have learned many thing with looking at kernel and apache sources  , so benefit number 1 
2 > im not god of the open ssl , but some one maybe , he will take a look at code , and release the patch ( or at least , say there is a hole there ) 
3 > i have never look for open source softwares bugs , bug if i have faced one , always take a look at code and try to resolv it ( i'v got many patch on mod_perl , vm module , frame buffer and lilo ) 
</span>




> در یک کلام ، *سورس آزاد بودن برای استفاده کنندگان یک ماژول هیچ منفعت و ارزش ِ افزودهء امنیتی نداره .*


<span dir=ltr>for who , is unable to look at code , because this person don't know what is code ! :) this kind of people use non-open-source softwares , because open source software have no benefit for them ( but even if this person is unable to look at souce , other people do , and report/fix problems )

</span>




> لازمه به این نکته اضافه هم اشاره کنم که متاسفانه چه ویندوز چه اغلب توزیعات و واژولهای سورس آزاد ، صرفا" هنگام ایجاد تهدید مورد بازبینی قرار میگیرن . یعنی همونقدر که کدهای بی کیفیت ویندوز میتونن تهدید کننده و خطرناک باشن ، کدهای بدون QA لینوکس هم ممکنه خطر ساز باشن .


<span dir=ltr>exactly true :)
</span>




> _کسانی که سورس کد به سرقت رفتهء ویندوز 2000 رو مطالعه کردن این بخش از نوشته من رو بهتر متوجه میشن :_
> 
> عموم کدنویسهای ویندوز ، افرادی جوان ، "کم تجربه" و "بی کلاس" هستند . این سه صفت تعمدا" انتخاب شدن به این دلائل :


<span dir=ltr>see them ? that was real fun ! linus torvals some where say : ' the benefit of open source software , i that we cant be lazy and do dirty code and how much idiotic bug which we got , people will laugh at us '
</span>




> رفتارهای غیر منتظره و نقاط ضعف ویندوز ، محصول هوشمند بودن نفوذگران نیست ، محصول حماقت توسعه گران ویندوز است


<span dir=ltr>you will see this kind of problems in many many other non open source software :)
</span>




> ندیدم این بررسی رو ادامه بدم اما میتونم به جرات بگم ، ساختن "بت" امنیتی از کدهای سورس آزاد حرکت حرفه ای نیست  :)  شکی نیست که کدهای ویندوز بد نوشته شده اند ، اما کدهای سورس آزاد هم اونقدر خوب نوشته نمیشن که شایسته پرستش باشن ؛ هر چند وجود سورس این امکان و آزادی رو به توسعه گر میده که به انتخاب خودش و بسته به شرایط و کاربرد و نوع وظیفه ، بتونه اونها رو تغییر بده که این احترام به انتخاب ِ آزاد ، البته قابل ستایشه  :)


<span dir=ltr>you have to report them , or if you can , fix them .
i have to say , i don't know all of oss products fully secure , they are just more that other tested , and you know what you can expect them by reviewing the code ...
</span>




> دانش کافی رو میداشتن نه چنین اتفاقاتی به این گستردگی می افتاد و نه خواهد افتاد . به عنوان مثال وقتی پورتهای 135 و 139 بصورت ثبت شده فقط برای سرویسهای شناسائی نام و اشتراک منبع ویندوز هستند و قابل مسیریابی هم نیستند ، چرا باید روی Gateway سازمان این پورتها باز باشه ؟ هر سازمان یا شبکه ای که به Blaster آلوده شده و منبعش هم از خارج شبکه بوده مشخصا" یک مدیر


<span dir=ltr>wrong!!! microsoft way of solve ! 
135 and 139 are cifs protocols ( hey! really ?! ) people want to use them !
example :
my friends who run windows xp , share one of his *folders* for me , i like to access his folder , but nope , i cant be done ! because isp gateway drop 135/tcp connections ! :)
</span>




> این ادعا رو توی همین جوابم قویا" رد کردم . اگر مایلی در موردش بحث کنیم میتونه یه عنوان جدید و مستقل باشه توی بخث امنیت همین سایت چون شاید خیلی به این بحث مربوط نباشه ؛ اما مختصرا" : این ادعا صحیح نیست و سندیت نداره در حالیکه من برای عکسش سند دارم .


<span dir=ltr>please let me know this too :)
</span>




> تو حساب دیفرانسیل چیزی وجود داره به اسم ناپیوستگی رفع پذیر  :P  منظور من از عدم سازگاری برخی سرویسها عدم پیوستگی و یکدست بودن اونهاست که هر چند برای "رفع" اش راه حل وجود داره ، اما وقتی قبلا" یکی این راه حل رو ارائه کرده و با درنظر گرفتن خوبی ها و بدیهاش من ( و بسیاری دیگه ) ازش استفاده میکنیم ، لزومی به استفاده از ابزارهائی که لازم باشه برای گرفتن جواب مطلوب ناپیوستگی شون رو رفع کنم نمیبینم . طبیعیه که اگر روزی فرهنگ و ایدهء مورد علاقهء من - سورس آزاد - بتونه یه راه حل پیوسته که بصورت همزمان هم زمان مدیریت رو کاهش بده هم منو درگیر رسیدگی به منطق سازمان کنه ، نه جزئیات آرگومانهای لازم برای کامپایل ِ مجدد ِ CryptoFS برای سازگاری با CA و ...  ؛ عرض شد که این میتونه یه فرآیند جالب برای یه توسعه گر باشه ، که من در نقش یه توسعه گر بهش علاقه دارم . اما اگر کسی نمیخواهد چیزی رو توسعه بده ، بلکه قراره وظیفهء ای رو به سرعت انجام بده و وجود مختلف یک شبکهء گسترده رو مدیریت کنه ، نمیتونه به چنین ایده ای علاقه مند باشه .


<span dir=ltr>i have to say , there is *no* incompatibility !

yes , maybe someone ask us to ' get this server online at once ! ' , so :
your idea of a linux developer :
1 > upgrading kernel to last experimental version , let it work two hour , and then 
report bugs to kernel.org , downgrade kernel to stable version 
2 > install of the source from source ( in mean while grass growing under the feet of manager ) and yess! there is a bug here ! so lets patch this .
3 > developer review the source for two hour , unable to find the bug , downgrade to feature-less stable version 
4 > after two day of work , developer dies !!

but my way :
1 > developer use pre-create binary packages , install last version of his favorite distro , and use stable kernel and packages , do a cron-update job and everything could be fine .

thank you :)
</span>

----------


## Inprise

سلام؛




> you say ' i've got a redhat box , i was unable to use two application together , so linux can't/hardly can done this ' :)


 :shock:  !




> companies like redhat and even debian 'patch' , result will be new bugs and new features . use 'clean' source to make it right


یه نگاهی به نوشتهء من بنداز :




> من اطمینان دارم دور نیست زمانی که ابزارهائی با توصیفاتی که من کردم توسط توسعه گران سورس آزاد منتشر بشه و طبیعیه که آدم باید تجربه جدی و عملیاتی داشته باشه تا دردسرها و دشواریهای هماهنگ سازی برنامه هائی که *برای کار کردن با هم* تولید نشده اند رو بفهمه . براحتی میشه گفت تولید یک نمونه مشابه AD با ابزارهای سورس آزاد امکان داره ( که البته ابزارهائی که تو نام بردی کافی نیستند . اگر به نوشته قبلی من مراجعه کنی خواهی دید که حداقل حضور Kerberos - LDAP - Samba - Frees*** - CA - PortSlave - DNS - DHCP - CryptoFS الزامیه . حالا یک توزیع رو انتخاب کن ، مثلا" ردهت 9 . بعد از نصب PortSlave و برطرف کردن مشکلات مربوط به وابستگی بسته ها ، نتونستم MySQL رو نصب کنم چون به نسخهء بالاتری از یک بسته احتیاج داشت که دریافت اون PortSlave رو از کار مینداخت


من با ارائه یک مثال خواستم بحث "عدم پیوستگی" نرم افزارهای مورد بحث رو نشون بدم . ولی تو میگی میشه این مسئله رو با کامپایل از سورس یا استفاده از نسخ آخر و ... هندل کرد . مگه من گفتم نمیشه کرد ؟  :)  به جرات اطمینان دارم کسی رو پیدا نمیکنی که از توزیعات مختلف لینوکس برای "ساختن" یک سرویس ترکیبی استفاده کرده باشه - بدون کاربرد سورس - و عدم سازگاری رو تجربه نکرده باشه . حتی با وجود سورس هم اگر برنامه ای از یک Shared Object سیستم استفاده کرده باشه که برنامهء دیگه ، نسخهء دیگری از همون SO رو بطلبه ، باز هم باید از دستاویزهای tricky برای رفع مشکل استفاده کرد . نمونه اش دقیقا" Mono است که به عنوان یک پروژه فوق العاده عظیم ( کامپایلر و CLR حدود یک میلیون خط کد دارن ، من غیر از موزیلا ، FrameWork سورس آزاد دیگه رو نمیشناسم که اینقدر حجیم باشه ) با بخش قابل توجهی از SO ها مشکل داره ( برنامه نویسان ویندوز هم برای سالها با DLL Hell آشنا بودن  :wink:  ) . بلا شک با نصب Patch یا گاهی تولید از سورس ، یا دریافت بسته های جدیدتر میشه مشکل رو برطرف کرد ، اما وقتی قراره یه شبکهء بزرگ اداره بشه ( بحث اصلیمون فراموش نشه ) و دستگاههای متعددی تحت نظر باشن و از ابزارهای مختلف استفاده بشه ، یا گاهی اوقات بسته ها به روز بشه ( به عنوان مثال یکی از برنامه های خیلی قدیمی ام که از QT استفاده میکرد ، حالا با نسخه های جدید Runtime اش کار نمیکنه ، به همین راحتی  :)  باید سورس برنامه رو مطلقا" تغییر بدم چون شکل و قالب کلاس String خیلی تغییر کرده ) ، "خیلی بهتر و معقول تر" خواهد بود اگر یک سیستم یکدست و یکپارچه وجود داشته باشه که حداقل ماژولهای مختلف اون " به قصد ِ با هم کار کردن" توسعه داده شده باشن که روند استفاده از اونها در طول زمان باعث نشه غیر از وظایف سنگین مدیریتی ، مطالعهء سورس یا تغییر فایلهای کانفیگ و ... هم به لیست وظایف عریض و طویل مدیر "شبکه" اضافه بشه .





> if you mean its just useable by hackers , i agree


من چهار بار به عرض کردم ایدهء تو محدوده به گروه خاصی از جامعهء توسعه گران ، تا حالا بالاخره agree رو دادی  :wink: 

من نمیفهمم چرا تو تصور میکنی گسترش این ایده ، خدمتی است به بشریت . تو سعی میکنی از یک فرهنگ به خصوص و فوق العاده محدود کننده ( منظور از محدودیت دانش و توانائی است ) صحبت کنی که قراره به دنیا کمک کنه ، اونم اینطوری :

ما کد مینویسیم ، کدها هم بصورت مشخص برای برنامه های خیلی خاص و تک بعدی طراحی میشن ، و هر کسی قراره از ترکیب این کدها چیز پیشرفته تری بسازه ، خوب باید اینکار رو یاد بگیره ( ما کاری براش نمیکنیم ، پولی هم نمیگیریم ) و قبل از اون باید ذهن و طرز فکر کاربران و "مدیران" و سرمایه گذاران و ... همگی عوض بشه . 

یعنی در یک کلام تغییرات بسیار زیادی در نیازها و روش انجام امور مختلف ایجاد بشه تا ایدهء تو بتونه به دنیا کمک کنه .

من به هیچ وجه این رو نمیپسندم  :) 

همونطوری که قبلا" نوشتم ، ایدهء من اینه : جامعهء سورس آزاد باید برای تحقق اصلی ترین آرمانش ، یعنی انتشار آزاد اطلاعات و دانش نرم افزاری و ارائه حق اختیار و انتخاب و مجوز مطالعهء کد و ... به مخاطبینش ، باید وارد یک مرحلهء جدید از توسعه بشه . همونطوری که مرحلهء قبلی تشکیل شدن لینوکس از بهم پیوستن هزاران بستهء هم-فرهنگ بود ، این مرحله از بهم پیوستن ابزارها و سرویسهای هم جهت ، برای ایجاد بسته های اختصاصی سازی شدهء سورس آزادی است که هر کدوم دقیقا" به یک یا چند منظور مشخص و خاص تولید شده اند که اون منظور ها دارای کاربردهای متداولی هستند .

دنیا یه فایروالهای مطمئن و سورس آزاد ، ابزارهای "جامع" مدیریت شبکه ، بسترهای مناسب توسعه نرم افزار و ... احتیاج داره و این "دنیا" ، محدود به جامعهء Kernel Hacker ها نیست . نمیشه/نباید انتظار داشت همه بتونن از همهء ابعاد فنی برخورد با ابزارهای سورس آزاد سر در بیارن تا بتونن از اون استفاده کنن . خیلی سادس ها  :)  یه نفر دیش رو میسازه ، یه نفر NLB رو ، یه نفر هم یه ماهواره فرستاده هوا ، یک نفر هم تو خیابونها میگرده و دیش و ریسیور جمع میکنه  :P  این امکان "همیشه" برای هر کسی وجود داره که بتونه راه انداختن یک سرویس ماهواره ای رو خودش یاد بگیره و خودش انجام بده ، ( دقیقا به همین دلیل سورس آزاد نخواهد مرد ) اما یه زمانی هم وقتش رسید که یه نفر این سرویس رو به بقیه ای که یا نمیخان ، یا نمیتونن ، یا ازشون گذشته ، یا موقعیتش رو ندارن یا ... راه اندازی کنه . دیش و رابط و ریسیور رو بخره ، بیاره نصب کنه و آموزش بده ، کانالها رو تنظیم کنه و ... ؛ صاحب خونه هر وقت خواست میتونه با کسب اطلاعات کمی ، تغییرات کمی تو این سیستم بده ( با بیشتر یاد بگیره و بیشتر تغییر بده ) یا از کسی بخاد که کمکش کنه . اما بهر حال اون خوشحاله که میتونه المپیک آتن رو بدون سانسور و پیام بازرگانی و جواد خیابانی (!) تماشا کنه  :)  
( جواد خیابانی استعاره ای بود از همون صفحهء آبی معروف ویندوز  :P  )

وقتی صدا و سیما قراره غیر از نیازهای مردم ، چیزهای دیگه ای رو هم به خورد اونها بده ، طبیعیه که نیاز استفاده از یه سرویس دیگه احساس میشه . تو بازار نرم افزار ، هزاران دلیل میتونه برای مهاجرت به سورس آزاد وجود داشته باشه ، که بسیاریش در خلال همین مباحث مطرح شدن  :)  

ایدهء تو چه خدمتی به این بازار میکنه ؟ 

ببین چی نوشتی :




> if you mean its just useable by hackers , i agree


و ایضا" نوشتی :




> for who , is unable to look at code , because this person don't know what is code !  this kind of people use non-open-source softwares , because open source software have no benefit for them


طبیعیه که دیدگاه تو یک دیدگاه حرفه ای است ، که به ماهیت و ذات چرخهء حیاتی سورس آزاد بر میگرده ، اما این ایده ، کاملا" بی توجه به نیازهای واقعی است  :) 

بخش قابل توجه دنیائی که تو گفتی قراره نجاتش بدی (   8)   ) تشکیل شده از مردمی که بلد نیستن سورس بخونن و بلد نخواهند بود  :)  اونها کار و شغل دیگری دارن ، دغدغه های دیگری دارن ، زن و بچه و زندگی دارن عزیز ِ برادر  :wink: 

اگر طبق این دو نوشتهء تو که های لایت شدن ، تو بر آنی که کامپلکسیتی کاربرد سورس آزاد رو کاهش ندی و از عمومیت کاربران نرم افزار ( که روز به روز به تعدادشون افزوده میشه و یه روزی تمام مردم دنیا همونطوری که آدم هستند ، کاربر نرم افزار هم هستند  :wink:  ) بخای ضمن مطالعات وسیع ، یک دیدگاه "حرفه ای" نسبت به نرم افزار داشته باشن ، راه به جای چندان جالبی نخواهی برد  :) 

من مخالف محض مونوپولی ، محدودیت و اعمال سلیقهء محدود کننده هستم ؛ اما فکر میکنم توسعهء چیزی مثل Redhat Enterprise Edition ، ضمن توسعه ء کاربرد سورس آزاد ( نفی مونوپولی ) و حذف اعمال سلیقه های محدود کننده ( ویندوز ) ، میتونه به عنوان "هر چیزی که احتیاج داری ، یه جا" خیلی راحت مورد استفاده قشر بزرگتری قرار بگیره .

آینده ای که ایدهء من تصویر میکنه ، یک دنیای تشکیل شده از میلیونها شبکهء متصل و غیر متصل به منظورهای مختلف ( از شبکهء جنرال موتورز برای به روز رسانی کرنل لینوکس RealTime ای که روی یخچالها ، ماشینها ، تلویزیون ها و ... از نصب کرده گرفته تا شبکهء قدرتمند  :P  پلیس 110 برای ردیابی تجمعات بیش از دو نفر ِ جوانان ساعت 10 شب به بعد که روی بی سیمهای موتورولاشون که از FreeBSD استفاده میکنه تا ... ) که قراره "به مردم کمک کنن تا بهتر زندگی کنن " ، سریعتر ، امن تر ، و بدون صفحات آبی و مموری دامپ تر !  :wink: 

این محقق نمیشه مگر با افزایش جامعیت و اختصاصی سازی ابزارهای سورس آزاد و افزایش QA و ایجاد فیلدهای تخصصی برای فعالیت ؛ یعنی توسعه گران فایروال ، توسعه گران هسته ، توسعه گران هسته های هم زمان ، توسعه گران رابط کاربر ، توسعه گران بستر گسترش نرم افزار و ... ایضا" توسعه بسته های خاص منظور .





> you are wrong , 90% of bugs found by developers of that software , take a look at linux/bsd kernel changlog , bind or openssh change log


من دقیقا" کجا اشتباه میکنم ؟ طبیعیه که وقتی یه عده ای دارن برنامه ای رو توسعه میدن باگها و نقاط ضعفش رو میشناسن و تو نسخ بعدی برطرفشون میکنن ( تو جهبهء مایکروسافت هم وضع خیلی متفاوت نیست ، دو سه کد مخربی که اخیرا" منتشر شده از نقاط ضعفی استفاده میکردن که بعد از انتشار Patch توسط مایکروسافت ، و مهندسی معکوس اون ، تو جامعهء نفوذگران منتشر شده بود ) اما غالب نقاط ضعف امنیتی توسط گروهها و افراد مستقل کشف میشن . با نگاهی به لیستهائی مثل Bug Traq یا full Disclosure به خوبی این مسئله قابل مشاهده است و جالبتر اینه که در بسیاری از موارد نقاط ضعف جدید جائی کشف میشن که قبلا" اونجا نقاط ضعف دیگری هم وجود داشته ( ر-ک بایند و مای اسکوئل ) نتیجتا" همونطوری که عرض کردم به مطالعهء مداوم و مستمر کد با دیدگاه امنیتی توسط توسعه گران سورس آزاد معتقد نیستم . باگ کشف میشه چون خودش رو نشون داده و تا وقتی خودش رو نشون نداده مخفیه . چه محصول محصول مایکروسافت باشه چه سورس آزاد . از این لحاظ هر دو مجموعه دارای نقاط ضعف جدی هستند .





> i will able to show a list , which have just one security exploit for open source software but many more for windows and open non open source softwares ...


جالبه  :)  این بحث رو حتما" تو بخش امنیت ادامه میدیم . اما برای حالا : ادعات حتی به لحاظ آماری هم غیر معتبره . با نگاهی به لیست CVE مطمئنا" نمیتونی انکار کنی که انتشار باگها و نقاط ضعف امنیتی محصولات سورس آزاد ترافیک و حجم بالاتری داره ! شاید توسعه کد مخرب دقیقا همینقدر ترافیک نداشته باشه اما هر چه هست از معادلش برای محصولات مایکروسافت بیشتره . فکر کنم لازمه این بحث رو اون طرف ادامه بدیم  :wink: 





> really ! to believe open source softwares have more bugs that non open source softwares in this kind of situlations ?


یقینا" وضع مایکروسافت بدتر خواهد بود . شکی در این نیست . اما قرار نیست چون وضع مایکروسافت "هم" خرابه ، بگیم خوب ، این طبیعیه  :)  شماها میتونید سورس رو بخونید و تغییرش بدید و ...

اگر واقعا اینطوره چگونه هفته ای نیست که توش نقاط ضعف و کدهای مخرب اون بصورت zero day منتشر نشن ؟ چرا این همه توسعه گر حرفه ای سورس آزاد نمیتونن بسیاری از نقاط ضعف رو قبل از انتشار کد مخرب کشف و براش Patch ارائه کنن یا تو نگارشهای جدیدتر برطرفشون کنن ؟ توجیه وجود کد بد با این استدلال :





> you may so ' so what ! the important point is that no body know there is a hole there , and anyone who is programmer cat find bugs in open source sofwares ' , and i will have to say ' this is true dear inpy , and the end point , open source softwares will be more secure plus that many of those bugs found by developers ...


به هیچ وجه حرکت حرفه ای نیست  :) 

تو ادعا میکنی سورس آزاد بودن میتونه باعث امنیت بخشی بیشتری بشه ؛ پس چرا همین حالا اینطور نیست ؟ چطور هر تو یه فصل ما میتونیم شاهد یه دوجین نقطه ضعف روی Apache و بایند و Kerberos و PHP و ... باشیم اما طی یکسال و نیم اخیر علیرغم وجود نفوذگران و هکرهای قهار و Reverese Engineer های زبر دست هنوز حتی یک نقطه ضعف روی IIS6 وجود نداره ؟ چون سورسش موجود نیست ؟ ممکنه  :)  و ممکنه اصولا" کد خوب یا بهتر از قبل نوشته شده باشه ، اما این چیزی رو برای جبههء سورس ازاد تغییر نمیده . "اونجا" واقعا" *QA وجود نداره* . یه باگ وقتی برطرف میشه که یه نفر پیداش کنه . ضمنا" یه چیزی بین خودمون باشه ، به عقیدهء من خوندن سورس و تسلط به یک نرم افزار و اعمال دانش امنیتی بر اون و کشف نقیصه ها ، خیلی ساده تر از کاربرد دانش مهندسی معکوس و استفاده از ابزارها و ... برای کشف نقیصه در ابزارهای سورس بسته نیست  :wink:  اگر خیلی پایه باشی بدم نمیاد در همین یکی دو مورد امنیتی که بحثی درش وجود داره تو بخش امنیت یه تاپیک ایجاد کنی و ایده ات رو بنویسی تا بصورت "عملی" یه کمی با هم روی دو سه تا کد کار کنیم تا یه چیزائی برای هر دومون مشخص تر بشه  :) 

نامربوط : طی هفته گذشته شرکت NGSSoftware که دو هفته قبل نقاط ضعفی تو مای اسکوئل سورس آزاد پیدا کرده بود ، "چهل" ( تکرار میکنم : "چهل" ) نقطه ضعف امنیتی روی اوراکل پیدا و منتشر کرده  :)  این نقاط ضعف به ادعای David Admed یکی از مدیران این شرکت ( لیست پستی Bug Traq ) طی ماه گذشته کشف شدن ، به اوراکل اعلام شدن و بعد از آماده شدن افزونه ها ، منتشر شدن .

تجربهء حضور تو دو تا Workshop شرکت NGS تو دانشگاه وست مینستر ( شرحشون رو توش بخش امنیت نوشتم همون موقع ) در کنار تجربیات عملی ، به من اثبات کرده ، برای کسانی که بصورت حرفه ای در این حیطه فعال هستند ، کشف نقائص امنیتی محصولات سورس بسته ، چندان دشوار تر از محصولات سورس آزاد نیست  :) 





> i have learned many thing with looking at kernel and apache sources , so benefit number 1


در این شکی نیست ؛ مطلب من هم ناقض این نبود . منظور من از فایدهء امنیتی ، home-made fixation بود .





> i don't know all of oss products fully secure , they are just more that other tested , and you know what you can expect them by reviewing the code ...


همینطوره . من ایمن نبودن رو یه چیز معمولی و طبیعی نمیدونم ، و لزومی نداره مثل بقیه چیزهای معمولی بپذیرمش . ایمن نبودن کدهای مایکروسافت و سورس آزاد به دلیل عدم وجود تعهد نسبت به کیفیت است ، بسیاری از توسعه گران سورس آزاد هم افرادی کم تجربه هستند . به عنوان مثال اون لوپ ِ بی انتهای Open SSL فکر میکنی شاهکار کی میتونه باشه ؟ و کدوم برنامه نویس با تجربه ای است که در حال توسعهء یک ابزار امنیتی باشه ، و موقع بازبینی کد ِ خودش (!) نفهمه که اگر Select نتونه هندل سوکت کذائی رو برگردونه ، لوپ تمام نخواهد شد ...؟ و بازبینهای این کد چه کسانی بودن ؟ آیا بازبینی اصولا" وجود داشته ؟ آیا میشه از چنین محصولی که توسعه گرانش هیچ تعهدی نسبت به QA ندارن استفاده صنعتی-تجاری یا خدای نکرده نظامی کرد ؟ ای دن ثینک سو .

یکی از دلائل اصرار من بر اختصاصی سازی و وجود فیلدهای تخصصی فعالیت ، حرفه ای نبودن بسیاری از مجموعه های توسعه گر ، برای کاری است که دارن انجام میدن  :) 





> wrong!!! microsoft way of solve ! 
> 135 and 139 are cifs protocols ( hey! really ?! ) people want to use them !
> example :
> my friends who run windows xp , share one of his *folders* for me , i like to access his folder , but nope , i cant be done ! because isp gateway drop 135/tcp connections !


 من راه حل ارائه نکردم و گفتم که توجیهی برای نقطه ضعف نیست . عرض کردم "گسترش" کدهای مخرب با این مقیاس "فقط" به دلیل نقائص ویندوز نیست .

موفق باشی  :)

----------


## Zouup

> من با ارائه یک مثال خواستم بحث "عدم پیوستگی" نرم افزارهای مورد بحث رو نشون بدم . ولی تو میگی میشه این مسئله رو با کامپایل از سورس یا استفاده از نسخ آخر و ... هندل کرد . مگه من گفتم نمیشه کرد ؟  :)  به جرات اطمینان دارم کسی رو پیدا نمیکنی که از توزیعات مختلف لینوکس برای "ساختن" یک سرویس ترکیبی استفاده کرده باشه - بدون کاربرد سورس - و عدم سازگاری رو تجربه نکرده باشه . حتی با وجود سورس هم اگر برنامه ای از یک Shared Object سیستم استفاده کرده باشه که برنامهء دیگه ، نسخهء دیگری از همون SO رو بطلبه ، باز هم باید از دستاویزهای tricky برای رفع مشکل استفاده کرد . نمونه اش دقیقا" Mono است که به عنوان یک پروژه فوق العاده عظیم ( کامپایلر و CLR حدود یک میلیون خط کد دارن ، من غیر از موزیلا ، FrameWork سورس آزاد دیگه رو نمیشناسم که اینقدر حجیم باشه ) با بخش قابل توجهی از SO ها مشکل داره ( برنامه نویسان ویندوز هم برای سالها با DLL Hell آشنا بودن  :wink:  ) . بلا شک با نصب Patch یا گاهی تولید از سورس ، یا دریافت بسته های جدیدتر میشه مشکل رو برطرف کرد ، اما وقتی قراره یه شبکهء بزرگ اداره بشه ( بحث اصلیمون فراموش نشه ) و دستگاههای متعددی تحت نظر باشن و از ابزارهای مختلف استفاده بشه ، یا گاهی اوقات بسته ها به روز بشه ( به عنوان مثال یکی از برنامه های خیلی قدیمی ام که از QT استفاده میکرد ، حالا با نسخه های جدید Runtime اش کار نمیکنه ، به همین راحتی  :)  باید سورس برنامه رو مطلقا" تغییر بدم چون شکل و قالب کلاس String خیلی تغییر کرده ) ، "خیلی بهتر و معقول تر" خواهد بود اگر یک سیستم یکدست و یکپارچه وجود داشته باشه که حداقل ماژولهای مختلف اون " به قصد ِ با هم کار کردن" توسعه داده شده باشن که روند استفاده از اونها در طول زمان باعث نشه غیر از وظایف سنگین مدیریتی ، مطالعهء سورس یا تغییر فایلهای کانفیگ و ... هم به لیست وظایف عریض و طویل مدیر "شبکه" اضافه بشه .


<span dir=ltr>dear inpy , believe me , your are wrong about this 

if you have use a modern and clean source linux distro ( ideally , slackware ) you will never face this kind of problem , i have my own branch of slackware 9.1 , i have changed the packages and put the config file on them to make my 
own slackware distro for some purposes , are you thing i am crazy to install for example samba on evey machine on huge network ?! 

i have three branch of slackware 9.1  : one for windows based environment , which using samba with default configuration file and stuff like that 
another for accounting server , and one another for CacheServer , they will installed in 30 minute and get configured in just 5 minute ( just change ip address , gateway , and etc ) .

this is the solution for huge networks , all of packages are using million of shared library and object on linux system ( ask pkg-config --list-all ) . 
i believe in your profession , but i have never , never seen those kind of incompatibility on modern and medium rated networks , so why ?! : 
1 > today developers have released another version of all-needed-10 stable packages , a set of libraries which every linux package needed 
tip1> this will support older object files 
tip2> developers of open source , did not like great change in short while ! :)
2 > all of linux packages are getting compatible with new all-needed-10 package , must of them are compatible in mean while .
3 > so ! today we need some software to get thing from there ! this project is really old ( using all-needed-0.1! ) so what can we do ?
this is trouble , but fix it will be both easy and fast , if you were professional in this state . changing the code and use binary package . yes , you are right , this kind of problems happend , but just in old and experimental packages , which have not developed so smartly .

tip1 > i have never seen this kind of incompatibility on important packages , i mean qt , kde , gnome , gtk2 , alsa and other guys ... but sometimes happens ! 
</span>




> من چهار بار به عرض کردم ایدهء تو محدوده به گروه خاصی از جامعهء توسعه گران ، تا حالا بالاخره agree رو دادی  :wink: 
> 
> من نمیفهمم چرا تو تصور میکنی گسترش این ایده ، خدمتی است به بشریت . تو سعی میکنی از یک فرهنگ به خصوص و فوق العاده محدود کننده ( منظور از محدودیت دانش و توانائی است ) صحبت کنی که قراره به دنیا کمک کنه ، اونم اینطوری :
> 
> ایدهء تو چه خدمتی به این بازار میکنه ؟


<span dir=ltr>yes , this is hackerish ! :)

but the meaning of this is not that , the open source software have no benefit for normal ( or under normal ) peoples you know , stability , low and other thing are still there :)
</span>




> طبیعیه که دیدگاه تو یک دیدگاه حرفه ای است ، که به ماهیت و ذات چرخهء حیاتی سورس آزاد بر میگرده ، اما این ایده ، کاملا" بی توجه به نیازهای واقعی است  :) 
> 
> بخش قابل توجه دنیائی که تو گفتی قراره نجاتش بدی (   8)   ) تشکیل شده از مردمی که بلد نیستن سورس بخونن و بلد نخواهند بود  :)  اونها کار و شغل دیگری دارن ، دغدغه های دیگری دارن ، زن و بچه و زندگی دارن عزیز ِ برادر  :wink:


<span dir=ltr>IM idealist , 
people are lazy , the just everything with just one click and did not care about real aspects of technology , this is a way to down .
that way is see open source software help the humanity , save the world , because it makes people think , change and know :)
</span>




> من مخالف محض مونوپولی ، محدودیت و اعمال سلیقهء محدود کننده هستم ؛ اما فکر میکنم توسعهء چیزی مثل Redhat Enterprise Edition ، ضمن توسعه ء کاربرد سورس آزاد ( نفی مونوپولی ) و حذف اعمال سلیقه های محدود کننده ( ویندوز ) ، میتونه به عنوان "هر چیزی که احتیاج داری ، یه جا" خیلی راحت مورد استفاده قشر بزرگتری قرار بگیره .


<span dir=ltr>maybe it can , but target of this kind of company is commercial without a doubt which based on non-commercial at last for know , this idea was not so successful , because result would be in-compatibility and i have never seen this kind of packages real useful .
</span>




> آینده ای که ایدهء من تصویر میکنه ، یک دنیای تشکیل شده از میلیونها شبکهء متصل و غیر متصل به منظورهای مختلف ( از شبکهء جنرال موتورز برای به روز رسانی کرنل لینوکس RealTime ای که روی یخچالها ، ماشینها ، تلویزیون ها و ... از نصب کرده گرفته تا شبکهء قدرتمند  :P  پلیس 110 برای ردیابی تجمعات بیش از دو نفر ِ جوانان ساعت 10 شب به بعد که روی بی سیمهای موتورولاشون که از FreeBSD استفاده میکنه تا ... ) که قراره "به مردم کمک کنن تا بهتر زندگی کنن " ، سریعتر ، امن تر ، و بدون صفحات آبی و مموری دامپ تر !  :wink: 
> 
> این محقق نمیشه مگر با افزایش جامعیت و اختصاصی سازی ابزارهای سورس آزاد و افزایش QA و ایجاد فیلدهای تخصصی برای فعالیت ؛ یعنی توسعه گران فایروال ، توسعه گران هسته ، توسعه گران هسته های هم زمان ، توسعه گران رابط کاربر ، توسعه گران بستر گسترش نرم افزار و ... ایضا" توسعه بسته های خاص منظور .


<span dir=ltr>right , agree , see my idea : 
1 > that world need kind of new-compatibility which is unavailable now , in anykind of technology ( or too expensive , which make it useless ) 
2 > just open-source softwares can do this , no body would accept non-open source . 
3 > in today world , i can make my own packages of open source softwares , which is what you say ,  integrated  , BUT , developing integrated open source software is impossible , this is what a packager could done , you ask debian or novell to do this , but you have to do this all by your own , another way that the open source software helps humanity , is that to make them build their on beside on waiting for products . 
</span>



> غالب نقاط ضعف امنیتی توسط گروهها و افراد مستقل کشف میشن . با نگاهی


<span dir=ltr>but i believe , in open source software , must of bugs found by developers and reporters , and not c-rackers .
</span>



> انکار کنی که انتشار باگها و نقاط ضعف امنیتی محصولات سورس آزاد ترافیک و حجم بالاتری داره ! شاید توسعه کد مخرب دقیقا همینقدر ترافیک نداشته باشه اما هر چه هست از معادلش برای محصولات مایکروسافت بیشتره . فکر کنم لازمه این بحث رو اون طرف ادامه بدیم  :wink:


<span dir=ltr>this is true , but is all of them get exploited ? 

easy example : how much exploit exist for windows ? how much for linux ? 
</span>



> کنن یا تو نگارشهای جدیدتر برطرفشون کنن ؟ توجیه وجود کد بد با این استدلال :


<span dir=ltr>they do :
1 > in some environment , like KDE , there is more bug that the time of developers 
2 > in some environment , like Kernel , there is more time of developing that bugs of kernel . 
</span>



> به هیچ وجه حرکت حرفه ای نیست  :) 
> 
> تو ادعا میکنی سورس آزاد بودن میتونه باعث امنیت بخشی بیشتری بشه ؛ پس چرا همین حالا اینطور نیست ؟ چطور هر تو یه فصل ما میتونیم شاهد یه دوجین نقطه ضعف روی Apache و بایند و Kerberos و PHP و ... باشیم اما طی یکسال و نیم اخیر علیرغم وجود نفوذگران و هکرهای قهار و Reverese Engineer های زبر دست هنوز حتی یک نقطه ضعف روی IIS6 وجود نداره ؟ چون سورسش موجود نیست ؟ ممکنه  :)  و ممکنه اصولا" کد خوب یا بهتر از قبل نوشته شده باشه ، اما این چیزی رو برای جبههء سورس ازاد تغییر نمیده . "اونجا" واقعا" *QA وجود نداره* . یه باگ وقتی برطرف میشه که یه نفر پیداش کنه . ضمنا" یه چیزی بین خودمون باشه ، به عقیدهء من خوندن سورس و تسلط به یک نرم افزار و اعمال دانش امنیتی بر اون و کشف نقیصه ها ، خیلی ساده تر از کاربرد دانش مهندسی معکوس و استفاده از ابزارها و ... برای کشف نقیصه در ابزارهای سورس بسته نیست  :wink:  اگر خیلی پایه باشی بدم نمیاد در همین یکی دو مورد امنیتی که بحثی درش وجود داره تو بخش امنیت یه تاپیک ایجاد کنی و ایده ات رو بنویسی تا بصورت "عملی" یه کمی با هم روی دو سه تا کد کار کنیم تا یه چیزائی برای هر دومون مشخص تر بشه  :)


<span dir=ltr>maybe it is not look so professional to you , but it is they way that must of problems in open source software discovered .

agree about this security section , where is it ?! :)

but , i know some of microsoft developers are real hackers , highly professional developers , maybe if we look at developers one by one , iis developers where more professional that httpd developers , but i believe at the end point , open source software because of its nature , would be more secure and stable .
the reason is that , microsoft developers and not making .net , iss and other because of love of doing those but the money , that microsoft pays :) 
</span>

----------


## Inprise

سلام؛




> if you have use a modern and clean source linux distro ( ideally , slackware )


شاید . قرار نیست اصرار کنم فلان مورد تجربهء من همیشه و همواره صدق میکنه ؛ همونطوری که دیدی و حتما" خوندی عرایض من صرفا" مبتنی بر تجربیات شخصی در یک محیط "واقعی" است که با ایده آلیسم تناسب چندانی نداره .  u know .  :) 




> i have changed the packages


بسیار خوب . پس تو بسته به نیازت ، به نوعی چند سیستم اختصاصی سازی شده تولید کردی ، طبیعیه که براشون وقت صرف کردی و اون وقت همراه با خرج تخصص بوده . آیا اگر کسی از تو بخواد که یکی از این توزیعات اختصاصی شده رو برای انجام وظایف روزمره مدیریتی در فلان شرکت بهش بدی ، اینکار رو به رایگان انجام خواهی داد ؟ آیا این همون کاری نیست که تو یه Level و Scale متفاوت داره توسط ردهت و Suse و Mandrake انجام میشه ؟

آیا اصولا" ساختن یک ابزار مناسب و خاص برای یک کار خاص با استفاده از بستر سورس آزاد ، از دید ِ تفکر ِ تو ، فرآیند قابل تخطئه ای است ؟




> which have not developed so smartly


موافقم . طبیعیه که کدی که من هم نوشتم صرفا" برای جلو بردن کار بوده و هیچ ایدهء خلاقانه ای توش وجود نداشته و حالا هم به مشکل برخورده ؛ هدف از ذکر اون نکات این بود که عدم سازگاری یا DLL Hell یا ... ، اتفاقی است که تو محیطهای سورس آزاد هم دیده میشه . نکتهء دیگه ( بخاطر ذات سورس آزاد ) عدمء وجود هدفی برای همکاری بین بسته هاست ( که بخشی از عدم وجود جامعیته ) به عنوان مثال بعد از نصب یک دامنهء فعال ویندوز 2003 ، Kerberos بدون هیچ دردسری شروع به کار میکنه و برای تمامی سرویسها و درخواستهای دسترسی فعاله ، اما برای مدیریت یک دامنهء غیر ویندوزی ، طبیعیه که باید سرویسهای مورد نظرت رو Kerberized کنی که این میطلبه سرویسهای مورد استفاده Kerberized-able باشن ؛ توسعهء یک ابزار اختصاصی داخل سازمانی و عدم درنظر گرفتن ملزومات ، میتونه باعث اختلال در احراز هویت بشه ، اما به علت ماهیت API و اشیاء داخلی ویندوز و Attributed ACL های ویندوز ، هر سرویس یا نرم افزاری میتونه براحتی با Kerberos ( یا NTLM و نسخه های حتی قدیمی تر ) بدون مشکل کار کنه . این "مزایا" رو نمیشه انکار کرد . بخشی از ایدهء من که امیدوارم یه روزی تحقق پیدا کنه ( که متاسفانه بر خلاف تو که میتونی در راه ایده ات مبارزه کنی من موقعیتش رو ندارم ) وجود همین منطق چند لایهء و abstraction موجود در ویندوز ، در معماری های سورس آزاده .





> you know , stability , low and other thing are still there


 :) 




> people are lazy , the just everything with just one click and did not care about real aspects of technology , this is a way to down .
> that way is see open source software help the humanity , save the world , because it makes people think , change and know


 :) 

حالا با توجه به :




> IM idealist


نتیجه میگیرم ایدهء تو عاقبت ِ توسعه یافته ای نخواهد داشت . ( استقراء ِ استنتاجی با پیچ معکوس  :P  )

شاید خوب باشه به مانیفستت این تیکه رو هم اضافه کنی :

<span dir=ltr>We old-fusion debian-ish people believe in Open Source Development , but as we know our manner is not as acceptable and do-able as humanity-wanted manners we sit back , drink coffe , listen Pinkfloyd "the Wall" and just thinking  about our desired Slackware-jacketed World and just .... just .. just Smile , some sort of Mona lisa Smile</span>

 :wink:   8-) 





> but target of this kind of company is commercial without a doubt which based on non-commercial at last for know , this idea was not so successful , because result would be in-compatibility and i have never seen this kind of packages real usefu


در مورد ایجاد عدم سازگاری با کلیت محصولات سورس آزاد ؛ باهات موافقم . اما فکر میکنم این نقیصه هم برطرف خواهد شد ، حداقل میتونم بگم امیدوارم برطرف بشه . اما به جرات ادعا میکنم اگر یک کمپانی توسعه گر ِ سورس آزاد ، بتونه ضمن تعهد به QA ، مطابق توصیفات نوشتهء قبلی من ، رفتار کنه ، تو یه بازهء زمانی خیلی کوتاه موفق خواهد شد ( کلمهء کمپانی به عنوان متضاد ِ یه جامعه بکار رفته ؛ به معنای توسعهء تجاری )





> developing integrated open source software is impossible


اینطور فکر نمیکنم . همین حالا هم اتفاقات بزرگی افتاده ، هر چند به عنوان مثال من رو راضی نمیکنه اما همونطور که عرض شد فکر میکنم این حرکات آغاز همون جهشی است که عرض کردم . یعنی مرحلهء دیگری از تکامل و بلوغ .




> must of bugs found by developers and reporters , and not c-rackers


احتمالا" یکی از ما نمیتونه منظورش رو به اون یکی برسونه  :wink: 

- کشف یک نقیصه ارتباط مستقیمی با انتشار کد مخرب نداره . به محض انتشار جزئیات نقیصه ، کد مخرب توسط هر کسی میتونه منتشر بشه .

- کدهای مخرب موجود برای سورس آزاد به مراتب بیشتر از کدهای مربوط به ویندوز است ، تعداد نقائص گزارش شده هم همینطور . شاید اصولا این مقایسه چندان منصفانه نباشه چون ردهء محصولات سورس آزادی که ازشون باگ گزارش میشه به مراتب وسیعتر و بزرگتر از جبههء محصولات مایکروسافت هستند . اما استفادهء محض از محصولات مایکروسافت میتونه همونقدر خطرناک باشه که دل بستن ِ تام و تمام به محصولات سورس آزاد ، اونم با وضع و حالی که امروز این ابزارها دارن .

- در این مورد که اغلب نقاط ضعف سورس آزاد توسط Blackhat ها منتشر نمیشه باهات موافقم ، اما کد مخرب فقط توسط Blackhat ها نوشته میشه و توسط Script Kiddie ها استفاده میشه . این مسئله یه دلیل خیلی ساده داره : فردی که بجای یک ذهنیت سازنده ، یه ذهنیت مخرب داره ( هر چند آدم با سوادی باشه ) طبیعیه که به گسترش هر چه بیشتر کدهای مخربش فکر میکنه و ویندوز بهترین بستر برای "بیشترین" میزان توسعه ء یک کد مخرب فرضی است .




> this is true , but is all of them get exploited ?


طبیعیه که نه . همیشه درصد کمی از نقاط ضعف با کدمخرب همراه هستن به دلائل مختلف که به مقوله مورد بحث مربوط نیست ، اما هیچ استدلالی وجود نداره ، برای اینکه یک ذهنیت مخرب ، به خاطر ناموس پرستی (!؟) و مرام و معرفت ، از یک نقیصه ء سورس آزاد استفاده نکنه . نمونهء فوق العاده بارزش نقطه ضعف اخیر PHP بود که توسطش هزاران هزار سایت وب ( حتی سرور یکی از دوستان همین سایت ) مورد حمله قرار گرفت و کاربران این کدمخرب عموما" جانواران 16-17 ساله ای بودن که میخواستند روزنامه ها و سایتهای فارسی چند خطی درموردشون - با عنوان هکر ِ نابغهء ِ ایرانی !  :P  - بنویسن .

یعنی : همونقدر که سورس آزاد میتونه در معرض تهدید باشه ، ویندوز میتونه در معرض تهدید باشه ، با این تفاوت که بخاطر ردهء وسیعی از محصولات سورس آزاد که مورد استفاده قرار میگیرن ، به عنوان ابزارهای ارائه سرویس ، و با توجه به وضعیت ضعیف بازبینی کدهای سورس آزاد ( که به دلیل ماهیت رایگان بودن هیچ "تعهد" و تضمین التزام آوری هم برای QA به کسی ندادن و نخواهند داد ) کاربردشون ، برای صنایع حساس ، فوق العاده ریسکی است . به عنوان یک مثال خیلی نزدیک ، اوراکل از یک نسخهء به خصوص Apache برای مدیریتهای مبتنی بر وب بانک اطلاعاتی و AppServer اش استفاده میکنه که تو آزمایشی که دیروز انجام دادم ، تهدید موجود در mod_ssl میتونه براحتی موجب DOS اوراکل و لنگ در هوا موندن یک نرم افزار -لابد- بزرگ بشه که داره از اون استفاده میکنه ، اما تو جبههء مقابل ، مایکروسافت ، مطابق اون ضرب المثل قدیمی ایتالیائی که میگه ، هر چی بیشتر بجنگی خفن تر میشی  :P  ، کارهای با ارزشی انجام داده : مثلا" خلاقیت زیادی (  :P  ) به خرج داده و و تمامی ماژولهای اصلی 2003 رو با cl /gc کامپایل کرده که باعث میشه StackGuard جلوی بسیاری از حملات مبتنی بر کد رو بگیره ، یا با انتقال IIS6 بر فراز دات نت و اضافه کردن یک KernelMode Listener بهش ( Http.sys ) هم سرعتش رو افزایش داده هم امنیتش رو بالا"تر" برده و ...

مایکروسافت در زمینهء امنیت سالها باید تلاش کنه ، اما اطمینان دارم این تلاش چون هدفمند و متمرکز است به نتایج خوبی خواهد رسید ، هر چند تا اون روز ، باید شاهد just wanna say love u SAN های متعددی باشیم  :) 




> how much exploit exist for windows ? how much for linux ?


تعداد کدهای مخرب مربوط به لینوکس به مراتب بیشتره  :) 

میتوینم بصورت مشخص این بحث رو ادامه بدیم :9 Slackware و ویندوز 2003 چطوره ؟  :wink: یا مثلا" Debian و windows 2000 ، ( یعنی Debian و هر چی روی اون وجود داره و ویندوز 2000 سرور و هرچی روش وجود داره )

جواب مطمئنا" همونی است که عرض کردم ( که بدون بررسی و مطالعه هم نیست ) : کدهای مخرب سورس آزاد بیشترن . 





> agree about this security section , where is it ?! :)


http://www.barnamenevis.org/viewforum.php?f=19

<span dir=ltr>write your idea and let guys think about it. as you may know we have full-    metal restrictions about any exploit-ish act . we would talk about the nature of these two "enemy" and have a nice discussion about security-related challanges , as you wish</span>  :) 





> but i believe at the end point , open source software because of its nature , would be more secure and stable .
> the reason is that , microsoft developers and not making .net , iss and other because of love of doing those but the money , that microsoft pays


شاید اگر حدود پنج سال قبل همین شبهه رو میدیدی ، همین جواب رو بهش میدادی ، و احتمالا" اگر ازت میپرسیدن فکر میکنی این end point رو میشه اولین بار ، کِی دید ، میگفتی حدود پنج سال دیگه  :) 

از مزاح که بگذریم من فکر میکنم end point ای وجود نداره ؛ نرم افزارها در معرض انواع مختلف و مدرنی از حملات قرار خواهند گرفت و با محدوده های قابل رقابتی ، همگی در معرض تهدید خواهند بود  :)  اگر قرار باشه آماری به قضیه نگاه بشه ، شیب نمودار بهینگی امنیتی مایکروسافت به مراتب بیشتر از سایر رفقاست ، به همون دلیلی که گفتی :micro$oft Pay  .

موفقیت از آن کسی خواهد بود که بجای تحمیل ایده ، به بهترین نحو ، نیازها رو برطرف کنه . لینوکس که بالذات یک فرهنگ است ( و نه مثل ویندوز ابزاری صرفا" برای بیزینس ِ توسعه گرش ) باید درک کنه ، *Integration - ease of use - QA*  سه عنصر حیاتی برای آینده هستند  :) 

خوش باشی 


--

_بعد التحریر : به بحث ما مربوط نیست اما طی مدتی که داشتم همین جواب آخری رو مینوشتم ، دو تا نقطه ضعف جدید مرتبط با لینوکس منتشر شده اند . که با سه مورد دیگه ای که از صبح منتشر شدن میشن 5 تا . الان ساعت 3 و بیست دقیقه بعد الظهر به وقت تهرانه  :wink:  یکی از نقاط ضعف اتفاقا" مرتبط با MPEG2 روی Debian است که میتونه روی توزیعات دیگه هم با شرایطی قابل اعمال باشه : اجرای کد مخرب از طریق فایل صوتی و دیگری نقیصه ای در Imagelib و ImageMagic نسخ مختلف لینوکس وجود دارن : اجرای کدمخرب از طریق مشاهدهء عکس !  :)  اینا فقط مال همین نیم ساعت بود . اگر قرار باشه بحثی در مورد نقاط ضعف شروع بشه ، ویندوز ِ علی الرحمه استثنائا" رو سفید خواهد شد  :wink:  اما Lets do it ._

<span dir=rtl>بعد التحریر 2: بعد از ارسال همین مطلب ، نقطهء ضعف دیگری تو OpenCA کشف شده که میتونه منجر به افشای اطلاعات گواهی نامه های دیجیتالی کاربران بشه  :) http://www.openca.org/openca</span>

 :wink:

----------


## Zouup

> شاید . قرار نیست اصرار کنم فلان مورد تجربهء من همیشه و همواره صدق میکنه ؛ همونطوری که دیدی و حتما" خوندی عرایض من صرفا" مبتنی بر تجربیات شخصی در یک محیط "واقعی" است که با ایده آلیسم تناسب چندانی نداره .  u know .  :)


<span dir=ltr>hi ! :)
first , i have to say , i'm very pleased by discues with you :) 
but you must use it in right way , to get right result :) 
once one of my friends installs windows XP , setup ActiveDirectory service on Windows2000 and try to connection XP to 2k domains , XP returns 'User Name can not be found' , he have discoverd the problem is with the 'SID' , he had reinstall XP and everything goes fine ! :)
</span>




> بسیار خوب . پس تو بسته به نیازت ، به نوعی چند سیستم اختصاصی سازی شده تولید کردی ، طبیعیه که براشون وقت صرف کردی و اون وقت همراه با خرج تخصص بوده . آیا اگر کسی از تو بخواد که یکی از این توزیعات اختصاصی شده رو برای انجام وظایف روزمره مدیریتی در فلان شرکت بهش بدی ، اینکار رو به رایگان انجام خواهی داد ؟ آیا این همون کاری نیست که تو یه Level و Scale متفاوت داره توسط ردهت و Suse و Mandrake انجام میشه ؟
> 
> آیا اصولا" ساختن یک ابزار مناسب و خاص برای یک کار خاص با استفاده از بستر سورس آزاد ، از دید ِ تفکر ِ تو ، فرآیند قابل تخطئه ای است ؟


<span dir=ltr>you/everyone can have any of them by just one mail ( plus a free raw cd !! ) , in fact planing to make some public release with a livecd/router, take  a look at zoollinux.sf.net and its repository .

no i know it as right thing to do , using the must great benefit of open source :)</span>




> موافقم . طبیعیه که کدی که من هم نوشتم صرفا" برای جلو بردن کار بوده و هیچ ایدهء خلاقانه ای توش وجود نداشته و حالا هم به مشکل برخورده ؛ هدف از ذکر اون نکات این بود که عدم سازگاری یا DLL Hell یا ... ، اتفاقی است که تو محیطهای سورس آزاد هم دیده میشه . نکتهء دیگه ( بخاطر ذات سورس آزاد ) عدمء وجود هدفی برای همکاری بین بسته هاست ( که بخشی از عدم وجود جامعیته ) به عنوان مثال بعد از نصب یک دامنهء فعال ویندوز 2003 ، Kerberos بدون هیچ دردسری شروع به کار میکنه و برای تمامی سرویسها و درخواستهای دسترسی فعاله ، اما برای مدیریت یک دامنهء غیر ویندوزی ، طبیعیه که باید سرویسهای مورد نظرت رو Kerberized کنی که این میطلبه سرویسهای مورد استفاده Kerberized-able باشن ؛ توسعهء یک ابزار اختصاصی داخل سازمانی و عدم درنظر گرفتن ملزومات ، میتونه باعث اختلال در احراز هویت بشه ، اما به علت ماهیت API و اشیاء داخلی ویندوز و Attributed ACL های ویندوز ، هر سرویس یا نرم افزاری میتونه براحتی با Kerberos ( یا NTLM و نسخه های حتی قدیمی تر ) بدون مشکل کار کنه . این "مزایا" رو نمیشه انکار کرد . بخشی از ایدهء من که امیدوارم یه روزی تحقق پیدا کنه ( که متاسفانه بر خلاف تو که میتونی در راه ایده ات مبارزه کنی من موقعیتش رو ندارم ) وجود همین منطق چند لایهء و abstraction موجود در ویندوز ، در معماری های سورس آزاده .


<span dir=ltr>let me know if i understand you currectly , 
you are looking for some tool , which allow you to do many of this jobs together , for example :
starting Ldap server , kerbrize and encrypt it , make it secure by firewall and allow/disallow users by some sort of interface . 
+ open source software are not developed by idea of integirity 
= there should be some control center to do this , its right idea but a bit commerial , so companies like redhat or SuSE starting to doing so , but their product is not free ( SuSE firewall is 4999$ ! ) and because the nature of open source and FLOSS ( people there did not trust non-open-source , they/me try to make their own packages beside of wasting 4999$ !) and the have lose , so some great guys like IBM or Novell shall get it done in open and free state ...
but your idea , in some state , can not be done in open source environment : 

1> oss can not developed by idea of integrity , result is will not acceptable , example :
mit kerberos server automaticaly made all other server kerberos compatible , why this idea is impossible ? 
1-1> you may have some services which you simply don't want to get kerbrized 
1-2> no body knows you have what kind of service running , all distros comming with isc bind , but you may prefer tinydns , kerberos automaticaly must set which of them ?
1-3> and others ... </span>






> در مورد ایجاد عدم سازگاری با کلیت محصولات سورس آزاد ؛ باهات موافقم . اما فکر میکنم این نقیصه هم برطرف خواهد شد ، حداقل میتونم بگم امیدوارم برطرف بشه . اما به جرات ادعا میکنم اگر یک کمپانی توسعه گر ِ سورس آزاد ، بتونه ضمن تعهد به QA ، مطابق توصیفات نوشتهء قبلی من ، رفتار کنه ، تو یه بازهء زمانی خیلی کوتاه موفق خواهد شد ( کلمهء کمپانی به عنوان متضاد ِ یه جامعه بکار رفته ؛ به معنای توسعهء تجاری )


<span dir=ltr>to company can not be against the community of open soruce , the examples of this ways is Redhat and SCO and i guess novell ( after all novel is more brighter that others ... )</span>







> احتمالا" یکی از ما نمیتونه منظورش رو به اون یکی برسونه  :wink: 
> 
> - کشف یک نقیصه ارتباط مستقیمی با انتشار کد مخرب نداره . به محض انتشار جزئیات نقیصه ، کد مخرب توسط هر کسی میتونه منتشر بشه .
> 
> - کدهای مخرب موجود برای سورس آزاد به مراتب بیشتر از کدهای مربوط به ویندوز است ، تعداد نقائص گزارش شده هم همینطور . شاید اصولا این مقایسه چندان منصفانه نباشه چون ردهء محصولات سورس آزادی که ازشون باگ گزارش میشه به مراتب وسیعتر و بزرگتر از جبههء محصولات مایکروسافت هستند . اما استفادهء محض از محصولات مایکروسافت میتونه همونقدر خطرناک باشه که دل بستن ِ تام و تمام به محصولات سورس آزاد ، اونم با وضع و حالی که امروز این ابزارها دارن .
> 
> - در این مورد که اغلب نقاط ضعف سورس آزاد توسط Blackhat ها منتشر نمیشه باهات موافقم ، اما کد مخرب فقط توسط Blackhat ها نوشته میشه و توسط Script Kiddie ها استفاده میشه . این مسئله یه دلیل خیلی ساده داره : فردی که بجای یک ذهنیت سازنده ، یه ذهنیت مخرب داره ( هر چند آدم با سوادی باشه ) طبیعیه که به گسترش هر چه بیشتر کدهای مخربش فکر میکنه و ویندوز بهترین بستر برای "بیشترین" میزان توسعه ء یک کد مخرب فرضی است .


<span dir=ltr>agreed . 
cycle of update in open source environment is much faster than others , which make us secure . 
for example that libpng 1.6 which you talk about in end of your message , yesterday on morning , i have used the update software on my box , and i have patch and current this , for must important boxes there is a cron job which update the box every 8 hour . 

but , you can leave your server without libpng , this is desktop problem , but on integerated environment , when something got problem , the entire network is under threat , you know , you cant disable/uninstall X on your Windows Box ! :))</span>





> ...
> مایکروسافت در زمینهء امنیت سالها باید تلاش کنه ، اما اطمینان دارم این تلاش چون هدفمند و متمرکز است به نتایج خوبی خواهد رسید ، هر چند تا اون روز ، باید شاهد just wanna say love u SAN های متعددی باشیم  :)


<span dir=ltr>without a doubt , it gets better :) 

but microsoft will die someday ? </span>




> تعداد کدهای مخرب مربوط به لینوکس به مراتب بیشتره  :) 
> 
> میتوینم بصورت مشخص این بحث رو ادامه بدیم :9 Slackware و ویندوز 2003 چطوره ؟  :wink: یا مثلا" Debian و windows 2000 ، ( یعنی Debian و هر چی روی اون وجود داره و ویندوز 2000 سرور و هرچی روش وجود داره )
> 
> جواب مطمئنا" همونی است که عرض کردم ( که بدون بررسی و مطالعه هم نیست ) : کدهای مخرب سورس آزاد بیشترن .


<span dir=ltr>ok , but i guess they are not compare able because :
1 > today libpng got serious buffer overflow , which allow attacker to use malformed png images to attack systems . 
solution : 
patch for desktops , must of server are not using it at all , so they are not under threat . 
1 > also today there is a bug on microsoft windows xp , which use rpc . 
solution :
block rpc port until the patch released . 

yes they are more ! because open source softwares are more than non open source softwares :)
</span>



> شاید اگر حدود پنج سال قبل همین شبهه رو میدیدی ، همین جواب رو بهش میدادی ، و احتمالا" اگر ازت میپرسیدن فکر میکنی این end point رو میشه اولین بار ، کِی دید ، میگفتی حدود پنج سال دیگه  :) 
> 
> از مزاح که بگذریم من فکر میکنم end point ای وجود نداره ؛ نرم افزارها در معرض انواع مختلف و مدرنی از حملات قرار خواهند گرفت و با محدوده های قابل رقابتی ، همگی در معرض تهدید خواهند بود  :)  اگر قرار باشه آماری به قضیه نگاه بشه ، شیب نمودار بهینگی امنیتی مایکروسافت به مراتب بیشتر از سایر رفقاست ، به همون دلیلی که گفتی :micro$oft Pay  .


<span dir=ltr>yes , there is no end point , end point if our talk is when microsoft dies , is open source software is more powerful than microsoft that time ? i say yes :) 
opensource softwares improved over this 5 years , and shall be in feature , the must interesting point is using open source software in goverments . 
yes microsoft pays , but who pay open source developers ? no one :) what can happen to this people to stop working ? nothing :) 
what about microsoft developers ? :))</span>

----------


## Inprise

سلام؛

مطابق چیزی که انتظار میرفت ، حلقه و عناصر مورد بحث در مجموع در حال محدودتر شدن هستن ؛ فکر میکنم همه بتونن بفهمن معنیه این چیه ؛ خوشحالم  :) 




> SuSE firewall is 4999$


فایروال SuSe تحت لیسانس GNU منتشر میشه و کاملا" رایگانه . تو با دریافت هر کدوم از نسخه های حرفه ای SuSe یک نسخه کامل فایروال رو داری  :) 




> 1> oss can not developed by idea of integrity , result is will not acceptable , example :
> mit kerberos server automaticaly made all other server kerberos compatible , why this idea is impossible ? 
> 1-1> you may have some services which you simply don't want to get kerbrized 
> 1-2> no body knows you have what kind of service running , all distros comming with isc bind , but you may prefer tinydns , kerberos automaticaly must set which of them ?
> 1-3> and others ...


درسته ، لیکن اختصاصی سازی مشخصا" منحصر به خود ِ سیستم عامل نیست . به عنوان مثال ، وجود یک معادل کامل برای AD کفایت میکنه و طبیعیه که سیستم عامل ِ بستر ، باید دارای قالب و پیکره بندی به خصوصی باشه که بشه ازش انتظار رفتار صحیح در نقش یک مدیر شبکه رو داشت . تو یه مثال نه چندان بی ربط : اوراکل از Apache برای مدیریت مبتنی بر وب بعضی از محصولاتش مانند AppServer استفاده میکنه . از یک نسخهء سورس آزاد DBSNMP نیز هم برای کنترل وضعیت اجنتهای بانکهای اطلاعاتی و ... ؛ بصورت اغراق آمیز میشه گفت اوراکل تعدادی از سرویسهای سورس آزاد رو بصورت خاصی پیکره بندی کرده که برای یک هدف مشخص و معین ، براحتی و سهولت قابل کاربرد باشن تا مدیر ، بجای درگیر شدن با کانفیگ فایل و کامپایلر ، به اوراکل فکر کنه  :) من مشخصا" دنبال بسته هائی اختصاصی شده بر فراز سیستم عامل سورس آزاد  هستم که تنظیمات حیاتی و معماری اجزاء سیستم عامل برای ایفای اون وظیفهء خاص ، "مهندسی" شده باشن 




> cycle of update in open source environment is much faster than others , which make us secure . 
> for example that libpng 1.6 which you talk about in end of your message , yesterday on morning , i have used the update software on my box , and i have patch and current this , for must important boxes there is a cron job which update the box every 8 hour


این مسئله تو اغلب موارد درسته .





> when something got problem , the entire network is under threat


شاید آره شایدم نه . کلیت نداره . همونطوری که "در معرض تهدید نبودن سرور بخاطر نقاط ضعف مربوط به کاربران کلاینت " کلیت نداره ، مضاف بر اینکه ما در مورد لینوکس صحبت میکنیم و نه صرفا" لینوکس در نقش سرور  :) اگر بشه با استفاده از برنامهء CdRecorder لینوکس Mandrake از سطح مجوز عادی به سطح مجوز مدیر ارتقاء پیدا کرد ( چهار شنبه ) پس سیستم امنیتی کمک سیستمهای میزبانی مانند دانشگاهها یا سازمانها فایده چندانی نخواهند داشت ؛ ایضا" حتما" میدونی طی یکسال اخیر "هیچ" نقطه ضعفی که به Privilege Scalation منجر بشه روی ویندوز کشف/منتشر نشده  :)  تاکید من روی عدم وجود تعهد و التزام به QA و ضربه ای این غفلت به لینوکس وارد میکنه/خواهد کرد به همین خاطره . 





> you cant disable/uninstall X on your Windows Box


یادم بنداز بعد از اتمام این بحث خدمتت عرض کنم چطوری میتونی اینکار رو انجام بدی  :)  البته اگر منظورت از X همون Explorer Shell ویندوز باشه (=تنها شل گرافیکی ویندوز )





> but microsoft will die someday ?


مطمئنم در آیندهء کوتاه ( یعنی مثلا" پنجاه سال آینده ) این اتفاق نخواهد افتاد  :roll:  اما معقوله که بشه تصور کرد یه روز مایکروسافت از چرخه بازار حذف بشه .





> opensource softwares improved over this 5 years


درسته . اما این اتفاق مثبت صرفا" در بعد کمیت بوده ( اگر بخوام منصف باشم پیشرفتهای کیفی قابل توجهی اتفاق افتاده اما در مقابل این حجم از کد و محصول ناچیز و غیر قابل اعتنا است ) ؛ امروز هم همونطور کد نوشته میشه که پنج سال پیش نوشته میشد و نرم افزارها همون ایراداتی رو دارن که پنج سال قبل داشتن ، بدون تغییر . اما حداقل طی پنج سال اخیر مایکروسافت تغییرات جدی و حیاتی کرده . نمودار تهدیدات موجود روی ویندوز 2003 واقعا" شیبش منفیه در حالیکه جبههء سورس آزاد حتی از پس یک لوپ احمقانه ( mod_ssl ) توی این پنج سال بر نیومده . چرا ؟  :)  فکر میکنم به اندازه کافی در مورد دلائلش حرف زدم .

سورس آزاد باید در برخی از روشها تجدید نظر کنه ، بعضی از اعتقاداتش رو زیر پا بگذاره ، بر بعضی از شعارهای فراموش شده اش پافشاری کنه و در کنار لطفی که به دنیا میکنه ، بابت کدهای رایگان و امکان های مختلف انتخاب ، قدری هم به الفبای حرفه ای توسعهء نرم افزار اعتنا کنه  :)  نرم افزاری که امروز ، همون "نوع" باگی رو از خودش نشون میده که پنج سال قبل نشون میداد ، توسط گروه حرفه ای "توسعه" داده نمیشه . نرم افزاری که هنوز از مفهوم شی-محوری و کلاسها بصورت فانتزی استفاده میکنه و غالب برنامه function-oriented است ، توسط گروه حرفه ای توسعه داده نمیشه و ... ؛ فکر کنم شعار معروف مدیر ِ SAP به گوش ات رسیده باشه : *Adapt or Die*  :) 

سکولاریسم نرم افزاری دقیقا" و مشخصا" دارای همین یک بند ، تو اساسنامه اش است : سازگاری یا مرگ .

سازگاری با خواسته ها ، بازار ، شرایط ، درخواستها ، هدفهای جدید ، نرم افزارها ، سخت افزارها و ...

اونی که "بیشتر" دنبال تحقق این ایده باشه ، به عقیدهء افرادی که مثل من فکر میکنن ، برندهء این داستان خواهد بود ، هر چند بازنده نه میمیره ، نه حذف میشه . آدیداس بلا شک برندهء بازار صنعتی کفشهای ورزشی است ؛ بگذار کفش ِ نهرین در مورد کیفیت کفشهاش تبلیغ کنه ، و سالی پنج درصد به حقوق کارمندهاش اضافه کنه و ...who carz?  :) 

امیدوارم حداقل بخشی از خواسته ها/ایده های من تا وقتی زنده هستم محقق بشه ؛  :D 

خوش باشید

----------


## hosseinzadeh

So Finally is linux wasting money?!!! :evil2:

----------


## Zouup

> مطابق چیزی که انتظار میرفت ، حلقه و عناصر مورد بحث در مجموع در حال محدودتر شدن هستن ؛ فکر میکنم همه بتونن بفهمن معنیه این چیه ؛ خوشحالم  :)


<span dir=ltr>yes , logical in logical conversation , you know , you accept what i said , and me too , if you think you have wrote something which i have not answered , please write them once again :)
once again i have to say , everyone can have ActiveDirectory services in linux , the must stable , low of cost systems for doing so :)</span>




> فایروال SuSe تحت لیسانس GNU منتشر میشه و کاملا" رایگانه . تو با دریافت هر کدوم از نسخه های حرفه ای SuSe یک نسخه کامل فایروال رو داری  :)


<span dir=ltr>nop :) you have not seen the packages , that SuSE firewall which you are using on your SuSE box is smaller version ! ;)
this pakage which i talk about is 2 cd set , self booting ; proxy , firewall and loger linux box :)</span>




> درسته ، لیکن اختصاصی سازی مشخصا" منحصر به خود ِ سیستم عامل نیست . به عنوان مثال ، وجود یک معادل کامل برای AD کفایت میکنه و طبیعیه که سیستم عامل ِ بستر ، باید دارای قالب و پیکره بندی به خصوصی باشه که بشه ازش انتظار رفتار صحیح در نقش یک مدیر شبکه رو داشت . تو یه مثال نه چندان بی ربط : اوراکل از Apache برای مدیریت مبتنی بر وب بعضی از محصولاتش مانند AppServer استفاده میکنه . از یک نسخهء سورس آزاد DBSNMP نیز هم برای کنترل وضعیت اجنتهای بانکهای اطلاعاتی و ... ؛ بصورت اغراق آمیز میشه گفت اوراکل تعدادی از سرویسهای سورس آزاد رو بصورت خاصی پیکره بندی کرده که برای یک هدف مشخص و معین ، براحتی و سهولت قابل کاربرد باشن تا مدیر ، بجای درگیر شدن با کانفیگ فایل و کامپایلر ، به اوراکل فکر کنه  :) من مشخصا" دنبال بسته هائی اختصاصی شده بر فراز سیستم عامل سورس آزاد  هستم که تنظیمات حیاتی و معماری اجزاء سیستم عامل برای ایفای اون وظیفهء خاص ، "مهندسی" شده باشن


<span dir=ltr>great , nothing is wrong about it .

you will never seen such thing , until you create your own :)
</span>




> شاید آره شایدم نه . کلیت نداره . همونطوری که "در معرض تهدید نبودن سرور بخاطر نقاط ضعف مربوط به کاربران کلاینت " کلیت نداره ، مضاف بر اینکه ما در مورد لینوکس صحبت میکنیم و نه صرفا" لینوکس در نقش سرور  :) اگر بشه با استفاده از برنامهء CdRecorder لینوکس Mandrake از سطح مجوز عادی به سطح مجوز مدیر ارتقاء پیدا کرد ( چهار شنبه ) پس سیستم امنیتی کمک سیستمهای میزبانی مانند دانشگاهها یا سازمانها فایده چندانی نخواهند داشت ؛ ایضا" حتما" میدونی طی یکسال اخیر "هیچ" نقطه ضعفی که به Privilege Scalation منجر بشه روی ویندوز کشف/منتشر نشده  :)  تاکید من روی عدم وجود تعهد و التزام به QA و ضربه ای این غفلت به لینوکس وارد میکنه/خواهد کرد به همین خاطره .


<span dir=ltr>i can't accept a distro bug as real bug for free software development , my word is that , you will get rid of must of this bugs by using linux as server , on a server nobody get used png images , nobody attempt to burn cd's and etc . thats the point i say linux/floss is the must secure way of running servers :)

one of must important bugs in linux operation system is what you said , ' Privilege Scalation ' , without a doubt , it is not right and compare able in windows environment , once again i have to say , bugs which founded just under some distros have nothing to do with opensource software , just the idiotic of packagers ! :) 

But as Linux grows in popularity, that may not remain the case. The more Linux systems out there, the bigger and better the target they create ,That may already be happening. Linux was the most-attacked online server operating system in August, according to a report from mi2g, a digital risk assessment company based in London. In August, 67% of all overt digital attacks targeted Linux. Windows received 23.2% of the attacks.  But despite Linux being the target of the majority of overt, or known, digital attacks, virus attacks on Windows caused much greater financial damage. Thanks to the havoc that Sobig-F and the Blaster worms wreaked, August reportedly has gone down as the worst month in digital history for virus attacks. Last month, viruses, along with overt and covert hacker attacks, caused $32.8 billion in economic damages, according to mi2g. Mi2g also notes that the Sobig virus alone accounted for $29.7 billion of economic damages worldwide. 

There's a reason that Linux developers get hacked less. It's not entirely, as Windows advocates say, because Windows is a more attractive target for hackers.
</span>




> یادم بنداز بعد از اتمام این بحث خدمتت عرض کنم چطوری میتونی اینکار رو انجام بدی  :)  البته اگر منظورت از X همون Explorer Shell ویندوز باشه (=تنها شل گرافیکی ویندوز )


<span dir=ltr>you can uninstall Graphical environment of windows ?! :))) great !
</span>




> مطمئنم در آیندهء کوتاه ( یعنی مثلا" پنجاه سال آینده ) این اتفاق نخواهد افتاد  :roll:  اما معقوله که بشه تصور کرد یه روز مایکروسافت از چرخه بازار حذف بشه .


<span dir=ltr>50 year is long time , but we will see that day :) 
then , all is lost for some people :)
</span>




> درسته . اما این اتفاق مثبت صرفا" در بعد کمیت بوده ( اگر بخوام منصف باشم پیشرفتهای کیفی قابل توجهی اتفاق افتاده اما در مقابل این حجم از کد و محصول ناچیز و غیر قابل اعتنا است ) ؛ امروز هم همونطور کد نوشته میشه که پنج سال پیش نوشته میشد و نرم افزارها همون ایراداتی رو دارن که پنج سال قبل داشتن ، بدون تغییر . اما حداقل طی پنج سال اخیر مایکروسافت تغییرات جدی و حیاتی کرده . نمودار تهدیدات موجود روی ویندوز 2003 واقعا" شیبش منفیه در حالیکه جبههء سورس آزاد حتی از پس یک لوپ احمقانه ( mod_ssl ) توی این پنج سال بر نیومده . چرا ؟  :)  فکر میکنم به اندازه کافی در مورد دلائلش حرف زدم .


<span dir=ltr>quality : 
wrong , lets set an example , KDE , on of the must successful open source project in desktop boxes , 5 year ago , kde was small project ( like many other small project which we seen today ) trying to release stable version of 1.0 , but today , its a superb environment which is translated to many many languages over and etc ... take a look at this presentations , you will how opensource softwars get grows in past 5 years , and shall do in another 5 years :)

http://events.kde.org/info/kastle/pr...astle-history/

get used : 
good example , you really think that look was in mod_ssl for 5 years ? :)) you know it is not :)
in past 5 years , open source commuinity improved in many ways :
1 > linux get used in goverments . 
2 > many more programmers show interest in developing free software .
3 > companies like Novell , IBM , SuSE and UnitedLinux are supporters of free software .
4 > labs like OSDL created , project sites like sf.net , berlios.de and etc created .
5 > more normal people are get using to linux .
6 > linux get used in more serious systems around the world .
just search the web for more :) in past 5 years , oos done what microsoft done in 10 year :)
7 > in our own country , 5 years ago , no body knows what is linux ! :) but today must isp's are running linux boxes as router , cache or some accountig server .

also i suggest everyone to read this article : 
http://www.dwheeler.com/oss_fs_why.html
</span>

----------


## Inprise

> i have to say , everyone can have ActiveDirectory services in linux , the must stable , low of cost systems for doing so


این حقیقت رو کسی نمیتونه انکار کنه . اما من به هیچ وجه به عنوان "بهترین راه حل" بهش اعتقاد ندارم .




> that SuSE firewall which you are using on your SuSE box is smaller version !  
> this pakage which i talk about is 2 cd set , self booting ; proxy , firewall and loger linux box


جالبه .  :)  من هنوز این بسته رو ندیدم اما بسته پیش فرض همراه SuSe یک فایروال تمام عیاره . با تشکر از SuSe 8.1 Live CD من تونستم طی نیم ساعت یک GateWay ایمن و قابل اعتماد برای انتقال اطلاعات بین دو پایگاه داده داخل شهری راه بندازم . برای انجام اینکار حداکثر یکساعت وقت داشتم . SuSe به من نگفت خودت این رو بساز . او قبلا" به این ارزیابی رسیده بود که چنین ابزاری میتونه برای اهداف مشخص و خاصی به سرعت و سهولت کارا باشه . this is what i want


you will never seen such thing , until you create your own &#58;&#41; 

حرکتهائی که درباره شون صحبت کردیم سکوهائی برای رسیدن به همین هدف هستند و من به وقوع این اتفاق خوش بین هستم ؛ 

فرض کن یکی امروز از یه سیارهء دیگه که فرهنگی مشابه ما آدمها دارن بیاد و پاورپک دبیان رو ببینه و بعدش بشنوه ، این حجم عظیم از کد و ابزار ، همگی به رایگان و همراه با سورس در اختیار هر کسی است که بهش نیاز داره . اطمینان دارم اون موجود به شدت متعجب خواهد شد . فرآیند توسعهء لینوکس ، همونقدر بزرگ و گسترده بوده ، که فرآیند وصف شده توسط من ؛ و جهشی که من بهش فکر میکنم همونقدر تاثیر گذار خواهد بود که لینوکس بوده . حالا باید اتفاقی بیفته که قبلا" هم یکبار افتاده و قبلا" اتفاقی افتاده که برآورده کننده نیازهای قشر قابل توجهی بوده ، کما اینکه حالا هم باید باشه .

من تصور نمیکنم لازم باشه یه سوپر من ، یا یه معجزه وارد صحنه بشه تا ، اونچه من توصیف کردم به وقوع بپیونده . یعنی قرار نیست اتفاق جدیدی بیفته . هد چند توسعهء بعدی ، شکل متفاوتی با توسعهء قبلی داره ، اما اونهائی که هدفشون "توسعه" است ، به ماهیت ماجرا فکر میکنن .

اگر بخام به سبک تو حرف بزنم : پیش بینی میکنم ، پنج سال دیگه همین موقع ، ما به تعداد راههای رسیدن به خدا (  :P  ) بسته های اختصاصی شدهء سورس آزاد داشته باشیم که بصورت همزمان تلاش میکنن تا هم جامعیت افزایش پیدا کنه ، هم فیلدهای اختصاصی توسعه ، کمک کنن تا برای انتخاب یک ابزار ، کاربر به سراغ کسانی بره که بهتر کد مینویسن ، نه کسانی که فقط کد مینویسن و به رایگان منتشر میکنن  :wink: 





> i can't accept a distro bug as real bug for free software development , my word is that


منم یقینا" به چنین چیزی معتقد نیستم . اما یه باگ فقط یه باگ نیست . درسته که نرم افزار بدون باگ هنوز توسعه داده نشده ، اما وقتی تو امروز همون شکل و شمایلی هستی که پنج سال قبل بودی ، همونطوری غذا میخوری ، حرف میزنی ، راه میری ، نظر میدی و ... ؛ یعنی تو فقط بزرگ شدی . سنگین تر شدی ، محل رفت و امدت گسترش پیدا کرده ( اشاره ات به دولت و ... ) و احتمالا داری مدرک دانشگاهیت رو میگیری ، اما آیا این یعنی تو مطلقا" فرق کردی ؟ همونقدر که حجم کدهای سورس آزاد زیاده ، حجم و ترافیک انتشار نقاط ضعف هم زیاده . این برای من فقط یه معنی داره . توسعهء کدها با التزام به افیشنسی و کوآلیتی همراه نیست . نبوده . اما باید باشه  :) 




> according to a report from mi2g


البته همونطوری که حتما" گزارششون رو دقیق مطالعه کردی ، اونها هنوز اعضای خانوادهء BSD رو به عنوان ایمن ترین سیستمهای عامل میشناسن . قصد ندارم در مورد پارامترهای مورد نظرشون بحث کنم ، اما یه چیزی رو بهت اطمینان میدم : در حال حاضر تنها کاری که جامعه های توسعه گر ، مانند دبیان یا ردهت انجام میدن ، توسعهء Patch و یوزر منوآل است . همین  :) ( ر-ک به انتقاداتم در مورد فرهنگ کدنویسی غلط تو نوشته قبلی )





> good example , you really think that look was in mod_ssl for 5 years ? ) you know it is not


ممنون  :)  جواب من دقیقا" همینه . اونها اینکار رو نکردن . مساله اینه که باید میکردن  :wink: 





> 1 > linux get used in goverments . 
> 2 > many more programmers show interest in developing free software . 
> 3 > companies like Novell , IBM , SuSE and UnitedLinux are supporters of free software . 
> 4 > labs like OSDL created , project sites like sf.net , berlios.de and etc created . 
> 5 > more normal people are get using to linux . 
> 6 > linux get used in more serious systems around the world .


درسته . ماهیت این توسعه جوری بوده که چیزی نمیتونه اصلیتش رو تهدید کنه پس نکات مورد نظر من اصل توسعه سورس آزاد رو تحت تاثیر قرار نمیده ؛ اما یه راه حل خوب ، میتونه خوب نمونه و بهتر بشه . من تصور نمیکنم منش عمومی جامعهء سورس آزاد بتونه تغییرات جدی تری ایجاد کنه . هفتهء قبل علیرغم موج کاربرد سورس آزاد ، نیروی دریائی انگلستان اعلام کرد بصورت جدی از ویندوز به عنوان بستر توسعه کاربردهای خودش استفاده کرد و ... ( حتما خبرش رو خوندی )

واقعیت اینه که برای متکی شدن به عنصری که قراره شالودهء الکترونیکی یک کار وسیع رو تشکیل بده ، وجود تصدی گری ، پاسخگوئی ، جامعیت و ابزارهای اختصاصی از ملزومات هستن . ایدهء تو میگی اون جامعیتی که من در موردش حرف میزنم به وقوع نخواهد پیوست ، پس برو و خودت محصول مورد نظرت رو بساز . دقیقا" چنین ایده هائی باعث شدن که ما هر وقت از لینوکس حرف میزنیم ، از ساختن حرف بزنیم ، نه از کاربرد . من چند صفحه قبل از این ویژگی به عنوان یک ویژگی مثبت حرف زدم ، چون به عنوان یک توسعه گر ، دارم با یک توسعه گر ِ دیگه حرف میزنم . اما اگر قرار باشه با دنیای خارج ِ جامعه توسعه گر حرف بزنم ، خیلی خنده دار خواهم بود ، اگر به مشاور IT نیروی دریائی انگلستان بگم ، اخوی ، یا خودت یا رفقات رو جمع میکنی ، تا راه حل جامعی که میخوای ( و طبعا" بستری که براش احتیاج داری ) برات بسازن  :)  توسعه گران قراره دقیقا همین کار رو بکنن تا کاربران در مواجهه با سورس آزاد ، با یه سری سورس کد مواجه نباشن ! بلکه با یک سرویس قابل استفاده سریع و سهل مواجه باشن که داره از منافع متعدد سورس آزاد بهره میبره .  :heart: 





> in our own country , 5 years ago , no body knows what is linux !  but today must isp's are running linux boxes as router , cache or some accountig server


توسعه لینوکس در ایران واقعا جالبه . هر چند پنج سال قبل هم مجموعه های مختلفی از نسخ مختلف لینوکس و یونیکس در ایران استفاده میکردن ، اما حالا لینوکس اسمیه که هر کسی اون رو به عنوان یک راه حل نرم افزاری میشناسه .

اما بگذار یه اشاره به ISP ها بکنم و از همین اشاره دوباره ایده ام نتیجه گیری کنم . بخش اعظم سرویس دهندگان اینترنت ایران ، حتی کاربرد حرفه ای ویندوز رو هم نمیشناسن . لینوکس پیش کش  :) این روزها ، مسیریابها یا برنامه های حسابگر و ... بصورت جامع فروخته میشن ؛ کسی خودش ابزار ِ خودش رو نمیسازه . راه حل یکی از شرکتها که توش یه Cache سرور و یک Logger و یک فیلتر وجود داره ، به قیمت سه میلیون تومن فروخته میشه و مشتری های زیادی هم داره و البته مبتنی بر سورس ازاد هم هست . دو سه نفر از کسانی که از این سیستم استفاده میکنن ، قبلا" از یک نرم افزار ایرانی ( لابد اسمش رو هم میدونی ) و مبتنی بر ویندوز استفاده میکردن و دلیل انتقال و هزینهء مجدد رو استفاده از ایمنی و کارائی بالاتر سورس آزاد و جامعیت محصول فوق الاشاره برای انجام وظایف مدیریتی بود  :) من اطمینان دارم حتی مدیر فنی یکی از این ISP ها بلد نیست یک سلام دنیای ناقابل رو با GCC کامپایل کنه  :P 

حالا من و تو میخوایم دنیا از مزایای سورس آزاد بهره ببره یا میخوایم با محدودیتهائی که این ایده داره ( که هر دومون به ابعاد مختلفش اشاره کردیم ) مواجه بشه ؟ همه قرار نیست Developer باشن . حتی همون slackware ای که برای کاربردهای شخصی خودت درست کردی ، مطمئنا" برای یه هدف خاص ، خیلی بیشتر از نسخه اصلی Slackware میتونه به یه مشتری کمک کنه . درسته ؟

حالا ، آیا وظیفهء توسعه گران سورس آزاد نیست که با افزایش یکدستی و جامعیت و اختصاصی سازی محصولات و همزمان ، التزام به سورس آزاد ، هم به کاربران نرم افزار کمک کنن از مزایای سورس آزاد بهره ببرن و هم یه در مسیر توسعه یه گام جدید بردارن ؟ جوابت به این سوال میتونه نتیجه این بحث رو مشخص کنه  :) 

موفق باشی  :flower:

----------


## hosseinzadeh

آخرای بحث داره رمانتیک می شه:
اما یه نکته:



> you cant disable/uninstall X on your Windows Box  
> یادم بنداز بعد از اتمام این بحث خدمتت عرض کنم چطوری میتونی اینکار رو انجام بدی  البته اگر منظورت از X همون Explorer Shell ویندوز باشه (=تنها شل گرافیکی ویندوز )


قضیه فقظ پاک کردن نیست.ویندوز اجازه نصب محیط گرافیکی دیگر را نمی دهد.X.org لینوکس یه کنسرسیومه.و هدفش ارائه یک محیط آزاده(البته مطمئنا هدفش با آرمانش یکی نیست!)که هر کس تو _هر_
سیستم عاملی از اون استفاده کنه.البته مایکروسافت چنین اجازه ای رو نداد(البته تا حدودی طبیعیه)

----------


## Inprise

> ویندوز اجازه نصب محیط گرافیکی دیگر را نمی دهد


چرا . این امکان وجود داره ؛ البته با X سازگار نیست . من مدتها قبل یک شل گرافیکی برای ویندوز نوشتم ( با دلفی 5 ) که البته با شل خود ویندوز قابل مقایسه نبود اما بهر حال یه انتخاب دیگه بود . همین حالا هم شلهای متعددی وجود دارن که میتونی اونها رو بجای شل اصلی ویندوز نصب کنی . شل گرافیکی ویندوز مبتنی بر COM است ، که بهت کمک میکنه با تسلط بر ساختارش بتونی حتی KDE رو به ویندوز منتقل کنی ؛ البته کسی تا بحال اینکار رو نکرده  :)

_( بنده عرض کردم که ویندوز محدودیتهای زیادی ایجاد میکنه ؛ اما نه دیگه در این حد  :wink: وقتی قرار شد از ویندوز به عنوان کنترلگر سخت افزار ، یا بستری برای اجرا و پیاده سازی درایورهائی با ترافیک IO فوق العاده بالا یا ... استفاده بشه ، چهرهء کریه خودش رو نشون میده . کاربردهائی مانند آنچه من گفتم واقعا" خاص نیستند . اگر از حد و اندازه یه قل دو قل بازی کردن با دلفی و جاوا و دات نت بالا تر بریم و قرار باشه یه برنامه جدی و حساس ِ کنترلی بنویسیم ، ویندوز احمقانه ترین انتخاب ممکن به عنوان یک بستر توسعه و کاربرد است ، در حالیکه بالعکس ، همونطوری که عرض شد ، جامعیت ابزارهای مدیریتی شبکه اش ، حداقل هنوز معادلی نداره )_

پانوشت :: شلهای گرافیکی برای ویندوز :

http://www.astonshell.com
http://www.bb4win.org
http://www.darkstep.com/ssreg.html
http://www.shellcity.net/go/go.htm
http://www.lowdimension.net/phpBB2  ( از سورس کدش شخصا" استفاده کردم )
http://www.purels.org

و یک پروژه جالب و نسبتا" مربوط که پیگیریش میکنم :
http://www.aero-soft.com




 8) 

 ( لازمه تذکر بدم موارد ذکر شده Skin نیستند . بازنویسی ِ Browser Shell هستند ، تو یکی از آدرسهای فوق میتونید یک نسخهء شبیه سازی شدهء KDE رو هم ببینید ، هر چند فقط ظاهرش شبیه اونه )

----------


## hosseinzadeh

Nice :) 
اما امکان حذف کلی شل هست؟(یعنی سیستم فقط با کامند پرامپت کار کنه)در خقیقت گزینه:
Shell=explorer.exe گزینه اجباریه؟

----------


## Inprise

هم امکان حذفش هست هم امکان غیر فعال کردنش . در صورت حذف بسیاری از امکانات ویندوز دیگه در دسترس نخواهند بود ( نقیصه اصلی ) اما در صورت غیر فعال کردن ( استفاده پیش فرض و دائمی از کنسول ) امکانات ِ شل از بین نخواهند رفت .

----------


## Zouup

> فرض کن یکی امروز از یه سیارهء دیگه که فرهنگی مشابه ما آدمها دارن بیاد و پاورپک دبیان رو ببینه و بعدش بشنوه ، این حجم عظیم از کد و ابزار ، همگی به رایگان و همراه با سورس در اختیار هر کسی است که بهش نیاز داره . اطمینان دارم اون موجود به شدت متعجب خواهد شد . فرآیند توسعهء لینوکس ، همونقدر بزرگ و گسترده بوده ، که فرآیند وصف شده توسط من ؛ و جهشی که من بهش فکر میکنم همونقدر تاثیر گذار خواهد بود که لینوکس بوده . حالا باید اتفاقی بیفته که قبلا" هم یکبار افتاده و قبلا" اتفاقی افتاده که برآورده کننده نیازهای قشر قابل توجهی بوده ، کما اینکه حالا هم باید باشه .
> 
> من تصور نمیکنم لازم باشه یه سوپر من ، یا یه معجزه وارد صحنه بشه تا ، اونچه من توصیف کردم به وقوع بپیونده . یعنی قرار نیست اتفاق جدیدی بیفته . هد چند توسعهء بعدی ، شکل متفاوتی با توسعهء قبلی داره ، اما اونهائی که هدفشون "توسعه" است ، به ماهیت ماجرا فکر میکنن .
> 
> اگر بخام به سبک تو حرف بزنم : پیش بینی میکنم ، پنج سال دیگه همین موقع ، ما به تعداد راههای رسیدن به خدا (  :P  ) بسته های اختصاصی شدهء سورس آزاد داشته باشیم که بصورت همزمان تلاش میکنن تا هم جامعیت افزایش پیدا کنه ، هم فیلدهای اختصاصی توسعه ، کمک کنن تا برای انتخاب یک ابزار ، کاربر به سراغ کسانی بره که بهتر کد مینویسن ، نه کسانی که فقط کد مینویسن و به رایگان منتشر میکنن  :wink:


<span dir='ltr'>agree all but the last paragraph , see below ...</span>




> منم یقینا" به چنین چیزی معتقد نیستم . اما یه باگ فقط یه باگ نیست . درسته که نرم افزار بدون باگ هنوز توسعه داده نشده ، اما وقتی تو امروز همون شکل و شمایلی هستی که پنج سال قبل بودی ، همونطوری غذا میخوری ، حرف میزنی ، راه میری ، نظر میدی و ... ؛ یعنی تو فقط بزرگ شدی . سنگین تر شدی ، محل رفت و امدت گسترش پیدا کرده ( اشاره ات به دولت و ... ) و احتمالا داری مدرک دانشگاهیت رو میگیری ، اما آیا این یعنی تو مطلقا" فرق کردی ؟ همونقدر که حجم کدهای سورس آزاد زیاده ، حجم و ترافیک انتشار نقاط ضعف هم زیاده . این برای من فقط یه معنی داره . توسعهء کدها با التزام به افیشنسی و کوآلیتی همراه نیست . نبوده . اما باید باشه  :)


<span dir='ltr'>when something got a hole on it , it got a hole on it ! :)
many opensource softwares are experiencing problems which they had long ago , best example is loosing root access , root buffer overflows and DOSs , i guess i can say , i am agree with you in this field , but i fear reaching the maximum quality were impossible because lake of 'managers' . just the time ( long , long time ) can fix them all without a leader . 
but i can't accept that movement of community have no quality :) its get better day by day , and this is the reason of getting used more ...</span>






> البته همونطوری که حتما" گزارششون رو دقیق مطالعه کردی ، اونها هنوز اعضای خانوادهء BSD رو به عنوان ایمن ترین سیستمهای عامل میشناسن . قصد ندارم در مورد پارامترهای مورد نظرشون بحث کنم ، اما یه چیزی رو بهت اطمینان میدم : در حال حاضر تنها کاری که جامعه های توسعه گر ، مانند دبیان یا ردهت انجام میدن ، توسعهء Patch و یوزر منوآل است . همین  :) ( ر-ک به انتقاداتم در مورد فرهنگ کدنویسی غلط تو نوشته قبلی )


<span dir='ltr'>BSD is open source software too , using gnu common utils and stuff !
about both of them , yes its true , some works on kernel , enterprise server and etc ...
but they are developers not the packagers ! :) must of them got their own projects to work on . </span>





> ممنون  :)  جواب من دقیقا" همینه . اونها اینکار رو نکردن . مساله اینه که باید میکردن  :wink:


<span dir='ltr'>but without a doubt , 5 years ago that piece of bugy code were not exist on openssl , sometimes they will find the ooops , and sometimes not , in early linux 2.6.0 release , someone theft one of linux developers account who have write access to cvs , change just one character , which makes new kernel to be easily exploited , people find and report that . </span>






> درسته . ماهیت این توسعه جوری بوده که چیزی نمیتونه اصلیتش رو تهدید کنه پس نکات مورد نظر من اصل توسعه سورس آزاد رو تحت تاثیر قرار نمیده ؛ اما یه راه حل خوب ، میتونه خوب نمونه و بهتر بشه . من تصور نمیکنم منش عمومی جامعهء سورس آزاد بتونه تغییرات جدی تری ایجاد کنه . هفتهء قبل علیرغم موج کاربرد سورس آزاد ، نیروی دریائی انگلستان اعلام کرد بصورت جدی از ویندوز به عنوان بستر توسعه کاربردهای خودش استفاده کرد و ... ( حتما خبرش رو خوندی )
> 
> واقعیت اینه که برای متکی شدن به عنصری که قراره شالودهء الکترونیکی یک کار وسیع رو تشکیل بده ، وجود تصدی گری ، پاسخگوئی ، جامعیت و ابزارهای اختصاصی از ملزومات هستن . ایدهء تو میگی اون جامعیتی که من در موردش حرف میزنم به وقوع نخواهد پیوست ، پس برو و خودت محصول مورد نظرت رو بساز . دقیقا" چنین ایده هائی باعث شدن که ما هر وقت از لینوکس حرف میزنیم ، از ساختن حرف بزنیم ، نه از کاربرد . من چند صفحه قبل از این ویژگی به عنوان یک ویژگی مثبت حرف زدم ، چون به عنوان یک توسعه گر ، دارم با یک توسعه گر ِ دیگه حرف میزنم . اما اگر قرار باشه با دنیای خارج ِ جامعه توسعه گر حرف بزنم ، خیلی خنده دار خواهم بود ، اگر به مشاور IT نیروی دریائی انگلستان بگم ، اخوی ، یا خودت یا رفقات رو جمع میکنی ، تا راه حل جامعی که میخوای ( و طبعا" بستری که براش احتیاج داری ) برات بسازن  :)  توسعه گران قراره دقیقا همین کار رو بکنن تا کاربران در مواجهه با سورس آزاد ، با یه سری سورس کد مواجه نباشن ! بلکه با یک سرویس قابل استفاده سریع و سهل مواجه باشن که داره از منافع متعدد سورس آزاد بهره میبره .  :heart:


<span dir='ltr'>yes , talk about linux is talk about creating at least for now , i believe that move in community which you are hoping for will not be happend soon .
i believe this movement is right , but i have some disagreement on Structure of this movement .</span>






> توسعه لینوکس در ایران واقعا جالبه . هر چند پنج سال قبل هم مجموعه های مختلفی از نسخ مختلف لینوکس و یونیکس در ایران استفاده میکردن ، اما حالا لینوکس اسمیه که هر کسی اون رو به عنوان یک راه حل نرم افزاری میشناسه .
> 
> اما بگذار یه اشاره به ISP ها بکنم و از همین اشاره دوباره ایده ام نتیجه گیری کنم . بخش اعظم سرویس دهندگان اینترنت ایران ، حتی کاربرد حرفه ای ویندوز رو هم نمیشناسن . لینوکس پیش کش  :) این روزها ، مسیریابها یا برنامه های حسابگر و ... بصورت جامع فروخته میشن ؛ کسی خودش ابزار ِ خودش رو نمیسازه . راه حل یکی از شرکتها که توش یه Cache سرور و یک Logger و یک فیلتر وجود داره ، به قیمت سه میلیون تومن فروخته میشه و مشتری های زیادی هم داره و البته مبتنی بر سورس ازاد هم هست . دو سه نفر از کسانی که از این سیستم استفاده میکنن ، قبلا" از یک نرم افزار ایرانی ( لابد اسمش رو هم میدونی ) و مبتنی بر ویندوز استفاده میکردن و دلیل انتقال و هزینهء مجدد رو استفاده از ایمنی و کارائی بالاتر سورس آزاد و جامعیت محصول فوق الاشاره برای انجام وظایف مدیریتی بود  :) من اطمینان دارم حتی مدیر فنی یکی از این ISP ها بلد نیست یک سلام دنیای ناقابل رو با GCC کامپایل کنه  :P


<span dir='ltr'>Exactly true , most about those radius packages ! 
but it will be better in time :) </span>






> حالا ، آیا وظیفهء توسعه گران سورس آزاد نیست که با افزایش یکدستی و جامعیت و اختصاصی سازی محصولات و همزمان ، التزام به سورس آزاد ، هم به کاربران نرم افزار کمک کنن از مزایای سورس آزاد بهره ببرن و هم یه در مسیر توسعه یه گام جدید بردارن ؟ جوابت به این سوال میتونه نتیجه این بحث رو مشخص کنه  :)


<span dir='ltr'>both yes and , no  : 
as i say , i believe developing opensource integrated softwares is not right and acceptable , i have said why . 
its nearly need kind of superman to start working on another and new tree of developing integrated open source environment , if this happend , that would be companies job not the community . 
this integrated environment must be free to download , open source and under gpl so community get used to it , we have experienced this .
using this integrated environment , would not be easy , so still there is need for people to change .
this will be seprated development tree of open source development , i said some companies must get it done because if community attempt to create this kind of environment before and i can't accept result as acceptable . 
but company which attempt to create this environment , would be just a company and the community will not trust it until release it under gpl . 

Novell/SuSE can release its own ActiveDirectory service , simply a package with Configured services , your point is this kind of package ?

i know four point on this : 
1 > company release some package , lets say ' Control Panel ' .
2 > company release os with integerated softwares , you have to buy .
3 > community creates its own .
4 > softwares developed by idea of integrity .

you know which one as best and acceptable ?  
</span>

----------


## Inprise

سلام؛




> but i can't accept that movement of community have no quality  its get better day by day , and this is the reason of getting used more ...


برای لحاظ "کیفیت" در یک محصول نرم افزاری باید :

الف. اندازه گیری دوره ای نسبت رشد کد به رشد باگها و تلاش برای افزایش عدد حاصل
ب. آزمایشات امنیتی ( Fault Injection - Memory leakage Test - unit test - ... )
ج. مقایسه دائمی میزان پاسخگوئی نرم افزار در مقابل نرم افزارهای مشابه در وضعیتهای مشابه و تلاش برای افزایش وزن پاسخگوئی نرم افزار ( در مقابل اهداف تعریف شده)

در جعبهء ابزار مدیران توسعهء وجود داشته باشه و همونطوری که هر دومون میدونیم دو مورد اول به هیچ وجه دارای خروجی مثبتی نبوده اند تا بحال ؛ در مورد آیتم سوم میشه حرف زد .

من معتقدم هیچ روند مدرن و حرفه ای ( به معنی امروزیش ؛ منبعث از ادبیات نوین مهندسی نرم افزار ) در توسعه عموم محصولات سورس آزاد وجود نداره ! بخش قابل توجهی از این برنامه ها هنوز داره با C نوشته میشه و نه CPP و شیء گرائی کارکردی فانتزی و شماتیک داره . نسبت رشد کد به رشد باگ به هیچ وجه عدد بزرگی نیست و ...

شاید ماهیت توزیع شدگی جامعه سورس آزاد تا حدودی ، عدم وجود دیسیپلینهای مدرن در روند توسعه ( که بدون اونها QA امکان پذیر نیست ) رو توجیه کنه ، اما من بخش اعظم این خلاء رو قابل توجیه نمیدونم . توسعه گران سورس آزاد ، صرفا" به به بعضی از وجوه "فرهنگ " سورس آزاد پرداخته اند اما از حقیقت ِ "کد" غافل اند .

اگر یک نرم افزار ، دارای معمارانی دانش آموخته و با تجربه ؛ گروه توسعه ای هماهنگ و مقید به دیسیپلین ، و الگوئی برای روند توسعه ( مثلا چیزی که این روزها خیلی بهش ابراز علاقه مندی میشه یعنی RUP ) و ... داشته باشه ، نه سوتی های احمقانه ای مانند سوتی احراز هویت در MySQL رو میبینیم نه Cross-Zone Injection های M$ IE رو .

تعلق خاطر من به فرهنگ سورس آزاد و عدم تعصب نسبت به ابزارهاش باعث میشه به صراحت و شفافیت اعلام کنم روندی که تا کنون اغلب توسعه گران سورس آزاد ازش استفاده میکردن ، همونقدر out-of-date و زوار در رفته است که IE هست . اگر به متن IE ( بطور کامل موجوده ) توجه کنی ، یک نوع ناپختگی و سردرگمی و عدم وجود اسلوب به راحتی قابل مشاهده است ، _اما حداقل یک ساختار کاملا" ماژولار و مهندسی شده وجود داره که بهت کمک میکنه ، اگر دنبال کشف نقطه ضعفی در URL Monikers بگردی بدونی دقیقا کدوم بخشهای URLMon.Dll رو مطالعه کنی  :wink:_ 

اگر قرار باشه یکی از سه محور اصلی آنچه در موردش حرف زدم/میزنم رو مشخصا" نام ببرم : دغدغه هائی در مورد روشهای توسعهء کد ، اسم مناسبی براش هست . اگر قراره به دنیائی فکر کنیم که اجزاء مختلف اون دارن از یک موجودیت سورس آزاد برای ارتباط با خارج ، استفاده میکنن ، نمیتونیم تصور کنیم کدهای اسپاگتی وار و ساختار گریز سورس آزاد میتونه کمک قابل توجهی بکنه .





> its nearly need kind of superman to start working on another and new tree of developing integrated open source environment , if this happend


موافق نیستم . دلیلش تو نوشته قبلی هست . این کار همون قدر بزرگه که توسعه لینوکس بزرگ بود .  :)  توروالدز سوپرمن بود یا SuSe سوپر کمپانی ؟




> that would be companies job not the community


شاید . بستگی داره جوامع توسعه گر چقدر واقع بین باشن . اما حتی اگر هیچ جامعه ای از این ایده استقبال نکنه ، وجود کمپانی هائی مثل SuSe یا Trustix کافی هستن تا من بتونم به تحقق ایده هام امیدوار باشم  :)  واجبه فراموش نکنیم ، این جامعه هائی مثل Debian یا Slackware نبودن که تمام مقدمات توسعهء سورس آزاد رو فراهم کردند . این روزها ، توربو لینوکس "بازار" خیلی خوبی بین کشورهای شرق آسیا داره که ضمن توسعه سورس آزاد ( و گسترش منافع اون ) کمک بزرگی به "تهدید" های موجود برای بازار مایکروسافت بوده . این یه حرکت خوبه ، حتی اگر تجاری باشه . 





> this integrated environment must be free to download , open source and under gpl so community get used to it , we have experienced this


اجازه بده یه مثال خیلی نزدیک بزنم : YAST  :)  

YAST یکی از بهترین ابزارهای کنترلی-مدیریتی است که تا بحال ازش استفاده کردم ؛ تا چند ماه قبل این ابزار تحت GPL منتشر نشده بود ، اما به محض انتشارش ، SUN و چندین شرکت کوچک و متوسط دیگه ازش تو توزیعات لینوکس خودشون استفاده کردن . YAST یه ابزار جامع است برای یک هدف خاص و مشخص . درسته مقایسه YAST و AD زیاد منطقی نیست ، اما غیر منطقی نیست متصور باشیم اتفاقاتی مثل همین تو Scale های بزرگتر بیفتن .





> using this integrated environment , would not be easy , so still there is need for people to change


داری باهام شوخی میکنی ؟  :)  تو تمام نوشته های هر دومون مثبوت و مضبوطه که کاربرد معادل AD تو حوزهء سورس آزاد امکان پذیر و "دشوار" تره . اعمال قواعد مدیریتی بدون استفاده از امثال YAST مشکل تره ، پیکره بندی ِ Apache از IIS مشکل تره و ...

یک ابزار جامع دقیقا" برای حذف کامپلکسیتی های سطح پائین و پوشانیدن توابع سطح پائین با رابطهائی سهل الوصول برای ایجاد رابط سطح بالاست . دقیقا" مانند یک کامپایلر ، یک frameWork مثل دات نت و ... الخ . چطور میشه نتیجه گرفت شخم زدن یک زمین بزرگ با یک تراکتور مکانیزه و خودکار دشوار تر از شخم زدن اون با دست و بیل و کلنگه ؟!

بدیهیه که برای استفاده از هر ابزاری باید کار کردن با اون رو یاد گرفت ، اگر منظور تو اینه که کاربران باید کار کردن با ابزار رو یاد بگیرن و ای یعنی تغییر ِ اونها و این تغییر دشواره ، من عرض میکنم کارکردن بدون چنین ابزارهائی هم نیاز به تغییراتی بزرگتر داره که وقوع اون به مراتب دشوار تره . *حالا وظیفهء ما دعوت عامه به کامپلکسیتی است یا به عنوان توسعه گر وظیفهء ما ایجاد همون رابط سطح بالا یا Wrapper هائی برای پیچیدگیهای سطح پائین است ؟* 





> Novell/SuSE can release its own ActiveDirectory service , simply a package with Configured services , your point is this kind of package ?
> 
> i know four point on this : 
> 1 > company release some package , lets say ' Control Panel ' .
> 2 > company release os with integerated softwares , you have to buy .
> 3 > community creates its own .
> 4 > softwares developed by idea of integrity .
> 
> you know which one as best and acceptable ?


بگذار اینطور جواب بدم :

- خوبه جامعهء توسعه گران و کمپانی های وابسته به سورس آزاد به جامعیت و اختصاصی سازی فکر کنند .

- خوبه فرهنگ سورس آزاد با تغییرات ماهوی دنیای کاربران نرم افزار سازگار بشه و بقول تو صرفا" دنبال ارضای کاربردهای Hacker-ish نباشه .

- "باید" جامعهء توسعه گران سورس آزاد منطق و ادبیات مدرن توسعه رو یاد بگیرن و بکار ببرن .

که در نتیجه :

- احتمالا" کمپانی های متعددی به سمت توسعهء اختصاصی شده سوق پیدا خواهند کرد . همین حالا هم چنین کمپانی هائی وجود دارند .

- احتمالا" بخشهائی از جامعهء توسعه گر سورس آزاد با تغییر مسیر و ارائه RoadMap جدید ، تلاش میکنن با چیزی که من اسمش رو واقع گرائی گذاشتم ، سازگار بشن . این اتفاق تو جامعهء توسعه گر BSD فرزندی بنام DragonFly داشت . باید دید جامعهء سورس آزاد لینوکس چه خواهد کرد . ( شایدم رفقامون مثل بنده سر کلاس تنظیم خانواده حسابی حواسشون رو جمع کردن و اصولا" فرزندی متولد نشد  :wink:  )

- احتمالا" فضای آیندهء بخش واقع نگر جامعهء توسعه گر سورس آزاد ، به سمت یکدستی و یکریختی در منطق و الفبا ، و اختصاصی گرائی در حوزهء تولید گرایش پیدا میکنه . چلنج های جدی Mozilla با مایکروسافت و حتی تقلید ساختار آیندهء لانگهورن از الگوی موزیلا ( قبلا" یه مقاله در موردش توی همین سایت نوشتم که بدون رعایت حق مولف تو یه مجله و یه روزنامهء صبح هم منتشر شد !  :?  میتونی ارزیابیش کنی : http://www.barnamenevis.org/viewtopic.php?t=8756 )
نمونه ای از تمایل بعضی از جوامع توسعه گری به ایجاد بسترهای یکدست توسعه و فعالیتهای اختصاصی ( توسعه ابزار - توسعه سرویس - توسعه بانک - توسعه زبان - توسعه رابط کاربری و ... ) است .

که در یک جمع بندی :

- امیدوارم با تحقق ایده هائی که در موردشون نوشتم ، شاهد یک AD بر فراز یک لینوکس اختصاصی شده ، فایروالهائی با همین توصیف ، بسترهائی برای توسعه گری کد با همین شرایط  و ... باشیم  :) 

موفق باشی

----------


## Zouup

> الف. اندازه گیری دوره ای نسبت رشد کد به رشد باگها و تلاش برای افزایش
>  عدد حاصل
> ب. آزمایشات امنیتی ( Fault Injection - Memory leakage Test - unit test - ... )
> ج. مقایسه دائمی میزان پاسخگوئی نرم افزار در مقابل نرم افزارهای مشابه در وضعیتهای مشابه و تلاش برای افزایش وزن پاسخگوئی نرم افزار ( در مقابل اهداف تعریف شده</span></span></span>)


<span dir='ltr'>hi :)
about that 'A' , i have to add something :
a-1 > yes , as much as we got code , we got bugs , its true and exact nature of open source development , but few of them are serius / exploitable and have delay of fixes , but after all you are right .
b > you know some of main linux daemons and programs are tested day be day by some labs , examples are IBM or OSDL , no all of open source softwares are tested there ofcourse but they are passing some test there . 
j! > agree </span></span></span>



> موافق نیستم . دلیلش تو نوشته قبلی هست . این کار همون قدر بزرگه که توسعه لینوکس بزرگ بود .  :)  توروالدز سوپرمن بود یا SuSe سوپر کمپانی ؟


<span dir='ltr'>uncomparable (did i have write it right ? ) , when linus start to work on linux , theye were no seriuos free software , there were high need for this kind of thing , but it is not like this today , after all , freesoftwares are growing much and it is impossible to create a control panel for all of them . </span></span></span>



> شاید . بستگی داره جوامع توسعه گر چقدر واقع بین باشن . اما حتی اگر هیچ جامعه ای از این ایده استقبال نکنه ، وجود کمپانی هائی مثل SuSe یا Trustix کافی هستن تا من بتونم به تحقق ایده هام امیدوار باشم  :)  واجبه فراموش نکنیم ، این جامعه هائی مثل Debian یا Slackware نبودن که تمام مقدمات توسعهء سورس آزاد رو فراهم کردند . این روزها ، توربو لینوکس "بازار" خیلی خوبی بین کشورهای شرق آسیا داره که ضمن توسعه سورس آزاد ( و گسترش منافع اون ) کمک بزرگی به "تهدید" های موجود برای بازار مایکروسافت بوده . این یه حرکت خوبه ، حتی اگر تجاری باشه .


<span dir='ltr'>yes , why i prefer Slackware or Debian is that to they are doing this because of the community , but Redhat , SuSE , IBM and even novell do what they done just for themself , greate example of this kind of friends is SCO group . 
</span></span></span>



> - امیدوارم با تحقق ایده هائی که در موردشون نوشتم ، شاهد یک AD بر فراز یک لینوکس اختصاصی شده ، فایروالهائی با همین توصیف ، بسترهائی برای توسعه گری کد با همین شرایط  و ... باشیم  :) 
> 
> موفق باشی


<span dir='ltr'>trying to answer two last paragraph with one paragragh : 
1 > cant accept that they are not thinking about it , opensource software is extreme customizable , but not by normal people , and windows is customizable for even normal people , you what is your idea ? 
2 > done what exactly ? using swith -i ? :) , remember that this hackerish what what make free software powerful as today . 
3 > agree .



lets try some realtime example ! : 
first , freeze all of open source CVSs , so no new release , for ten years we force all of developers to 'JUST' resolve bugs , after ten year , we are ready to be integrated , so !
ibm start to work on this environment , it says : " so ! i just want to make isc bind daemon configureable from this panel , user did not need to touch the shell once again ! " , 
is this ok ? :)


lets spend more time on this realtime example ... i have made our thread a little shorter ;)
</span></span></span></span>

----------


## Inprise

سلام؛




> when linus start to work on linux , theye were no seriuos free software , there were high need for this kind of thing , but it is not like this today , after all , freesoftwares are growing much and it is impossible to create a control panel for all of them



من حتی فکر میکنم امروز ، نیل به مقصودی که وصفش کردم راحتر هم هست  :)  هزاران هزار توسعه گر سورس آزاد در قالب گروههای مختلف ، انتشار آزاد رو تجربه کردن و حالا این یه فرهنگ پذیرفته شده و در حال توسعه است . اون روزها نبود . حالا جامعه ها و کمپانی های متعددی هستند که میتونن روی این مسئله سرمایه گذاری کنن ، اون موقع خیر و حالا سورس آزاد جدی گرفته میشه ، اون موقع نمیشد ، و البته حالا برای افزایش همه گیری سورس آزاد نیاز به افزایش جامعیت و کیفیت و سهولت کاربرد هست ، اون روزها نبود . اگر نگاهی به پتانسیل موجود بندازیم  ، ایضا" به تجارب موفقی که بعضا" وجود داره ( مثل YAST - Mozilla Framework - Mono و ... ) فکر میکنم منصفانه
باشه اگر فکر کنیم خیلی بعید و دور از انتظار نیست اگر این تلاشها گسترش پیدا کنه تا جائی که یه روز یک AD جامع و سازگار و سورس آزاد ، یک ERPی جامع و سورس آزاد ( همین الان هم وجود داره و همیشه تو تاپ تنه سورس فورج هست  :)  ) ، یک CRM 
گسترده و سورس آزاد ( هست ) و ... داشته باشیم . من در مورد اتفاقات خیلی بعید و دور از ذهن صحبت نمیکنم . بخشی از آنچه من به عنوان ایده مطرح میکنم همین الان هم وجود داره و بعضا در حال کاربرده .





> Slackware or Debian is that to they are doing this because of the community , but Redhat , SuSE , IBM and even novell do what they done just for themself , greate example of this kind of friends is SCO group


مقایسه ات کمی غیر منصفانه است . SCO یک بحث جداست و منطقی نیست اسمش کنار SuSe یا IBM بیاد . اما بطور کل نظر من اینه :

توسعهء رایگان و فعالیت "فقط" برای سورس آزاد ، قابل تقدیر و ستایشه . همونقدر که پرداختن به موسیقی فقط برای موسیقی ، پرداختن به نقاشی فقط برای نقاشی و ... هم قابل ستایشه . بعضی از بزرگترین آثار هنری وقتی خلق شدند که خالقشون فقط به ذات اون هنر توجه میکرده و نه بازخوردها و بازتابهای انتشار اون . "باب مارلی" یک نمونهء بارز است  :)  اما از طرف دیگه من اعتقاد دارم "همیشه" اینطور نیست که یک اثر خلاقانه و با ارزش ، فقط محصول چنین کسانی باشه ؛ با اینکه Chirs de Burgh یه خوانندهء کاملا" بازاری است اما برخی از آثارش هنوز بی بدیله  :)  مثل YAST !  :P 

این میتونه یه دیدگاه قابل پذیرش باشه که توسعه گران سورس آزاد رو اون دو گروه دسته بندی کرد . اما من نمیتونم قبول کنم منطقی باشه که فکر کنیم پس آنچه کمپانیهای تجاری میسازند کمکی به سورس آزاد نمیکنه ، اون رو توسعه نمیده ، و "دنیا" رو از فوائد اون بهره مند نمیکنه ... ؛ در واقع اینطور نیست  :)  برای من - و امثال من - اول از همه ، خیلی مهمه که یه محصول خوب وجود داشته باشه و به سورس آزاد پایبند باشه ولو یه کمپانی تجاری اون رو توسعه داده باشه  . یک شبهه اینجا ایجاد میشه : طبیعیه که یک کمپانی همیشه "منافع شخصی" اش رو بر هر چیز ِ دیگری ارجح بدونه . اگر به وضعیتی رسیدیم که توش منافع شخصی کمپانی با اصول سورس آزاد متناقض شد چی ؟ جواب من اینه که "باید" کمپانیهائی که به سورس آزاد وابستگی پیدا میکنن ، قبل از تعریف ِ منفعت ، اون رو با اصول سورس آزاد سازگار کنن ؛ هر رفتاری غیر از این نتیجه اش تولید یک SCO ی دیگر خواهد بود . اما از طرف دیگه نمیشه فرض کرد چون "ممکنه" یه روزی دست آدم ببره و خون بیاد ، از همین الان باند پیچیش کنیم . شرکتهائی مثل SuSe سالهاست در حال توسعهء سورس آزاد هستند و حتی به نظر نمیاد قصد داشته باشن روزی از این جریان سیال اطلاعات ، بدون توجه به اصول سورس آزاد بهره مند بشن . اگر چنین ایده ای وجود میداشت ، میتونست به عنوان اولین نمود ، بعد از خرید مونو ، خودش رو نشون بده . چون پروژهء مونو مطمئنا" مهمترین و بزرگترین کلید ِ برد سورس آزاد در نبرد با تکنولوژی های توسعه نرم افزار مایکروسافت خواهد بود . دات نت سریعه . ( = Development time ) این رو همه جا میشنوی ؛ و این خیلی اهمیت داره . اما SuSe/ناول ضمن حمایت از مونو و ادامهء توسعه اش ، همچنان به سورس آزاد پایبند هستند در حالیکه مطمئنا" نسخهء کامل شدهء مونو ، حتی اگر بصورت تجاری ارائه بشه ، استقبال کننده های زیادی خواهد داشت و ...

فکر میکنم بهتر باشه قرار بگذاریم که به فعالیتهای تجاری سورس آزاد بد بین نباشیم ، هر چند میدونیم ممکنه برخی از اونها بعد از مدتی اصل سورس آزاد رو زیر پا بگذارن .





> opensource software is extreme customizable , but not by normal people , and windows is customizable for even normal people , you what is your idea ?


My Idea زیاد اهمیتی نداره  :)  هر چند دارم در موردش حرف میزنم ، از اصل سورس آزاد دفاع میکنم ، اما همین الان دارم از ویندوز استفاده میکنم و برای ویندوز توسعه گری میکنم .  در تمام ساعات روزانه . اگر ما تو یک دبیرستان بشینیم و با چند تا محصل صحبت کنیم ، میتونیم بپرسیم تو از کدوم خوشت میاد عزیزم ؟ و با کدوم بیشتر حال میکنی ؟  :P  اما اگر وارد دنیای واقعی کاربرد نرم افزار بشیم ، قراره یک نفر به ما بگه چی میخواد و چطوری میخواد و ما مطابق میل و پروپوزال او ، محصول تولید کنیم . پس قبل از اینکه مهم باشه من و تو چی میخوایم ، مهمه که عامه ، یعنی کاربران ، سرمایه گذاران ، مدیران ارشد و تصمیم سازان چی میخوان و چطور فکر میکنن . Sad But True .  :)   ( این استتیوس محبوب منه  :wink:  )

فکر کنم هر دومون ایده مشترکی در مورد "عامه" داشته باشیم اما در مورد نحوه ء برخورد باهاشون احتمالا" متفاوت فکر میکنیم . من نظرم رو قبلا" گفتم . عامه چیزی رو خواهند پذیرفت که سریعتر ، ساده تر ، یکدست تر و یکریخت تر و جامع تر ، بتونه برای یک هدف خاص یه راه حل مشخص بهشون ارائه کنه . تو میگی این باید عوض بشه . من میگم خوبه که عوض بشه چون معتقد نیستم "باید" ِ من و تو راه به جائی ببره ، در حالیکه معتقدم ، من و تو ممکنه بتونیم با حفظ اصول سورس آزاد ، فضا رو به شکلی تغییر بدیم که ایدهء قدیمی ِ ما بتونه به نیازهای امروز ِ "همه" جواب بده . این به عقیدهء امثال ِ من ، تنها راه موفقیت و توسعه است  :) 

پس من بستری رو میپسندم که بصورت همزمان ، هم از فوائد سورس آزاد بهره مند باشه و هم تا حد ممکن بشه صفت " ابزاری برای خیلی ها " رو بهش متصف کرد . ( اگر نخایم بگیم ابزاری برای همه ... که اغراق آمیزه ) ؛ در یک جمله ، باید از قابلیتهای نفوذگر پسند سورس آزاد ، داخل جامعهء توسعه گر استفاده کرد و لذت برد ، اما برای دنیای خارج ِ این مجموعه ، رابطهائی یکدست ، جامع و زیبا و سهل الوصول تهیه کرد . این نه عقب نشینی از مواضع سورس آزاده ، نه استحاله شدن در فرهنگ مبتذل مایکروسافت  :P  به عقیدهء من این فقط یک اسم داره : واقعیت گرائی محض و بدون افزودنی . *Sad But True* . این True اش است که باید برای من و تو مهم باشه ، اگر دنبال توسعه هستیم  :wink: 

موفق باشی  :)

----------


## Zouup

> مقایسه ات کمی غیر منصفانه است . SCO یک بحث جداست و منطقی نیست اسمش کنار SuSe یا IBM بیاد . اما بطور کل نظر من اینه :
> 
> فکر میکنم بهتر باشه قرار بگذاریم که به فعالیتهای تجاری سورس آزاد بد بین نباشیم ، هر چند میدونیم ممکنه برخی از اونها بعد از مدتی اصل سورس آزاد رو زیر پا بگذارن .


<span dir="ltr">hi :)
believe me , this is right compare to too , big blue once was the greatest enemy of opensoure , on the other hand , SCO was friend of linux on UnitedLinux project , community will not trust this guys , who knows ?
as developer , i would agree with you , we can accept some of them mean while we know they are not believe in opensource , ' What the customer wants, the customer gets, no matter how silly and wrong ' , but as fan of this idea , i would say i cant accept this . 

in early linux 2.6 development , there were some ideas to make kernel compatible with loading Windows Driver on kernel itself , as developer , its right ! we will use them until we create our own opensource ! 
but nobody accept this on kernel development ...

but after all , i would agree with you , its better to them release their products under GPL , maybe two year after first release something like SCO comes up but no problem , community would use the product , this kind of situation is comparable with XFree Licence problems ...</span>




> پس من بستری رو میپسندم که بصورت همزمان ، هم از فوائد سورس آزاد بهره مند باشه و هم تا حد ممکن بشه صفت " ابزاری برای خیلی ها " رو بهش متصف کرد . ( اگر نخایم بگیم ابزاری برای همه ... که اغراق آمیزه ) ؛ در یک جمله ، باید از قابلیتهای نفوذگر پسند سورس آزاد ، داخل جامعهء توسعه گر استفاده کرد و لذت برد ، اما برای دنیای خارج ِ این مجموعه ، رابطهائی یکدست ، جامع و زیبا و سهل الوصول تهیه کرد . این نه عقب نشینی از مواضع سورس آزاده ، نه استحاله شدن در فرهنگ مبتذل مایکروسافت  :P  به عقیدهء من این فقط یک اسم داره : واقعیت گرائی محض و بدون افزودنی . *Sad But True* . این True اش است که باید برای من و تو مهم باشه ، اگر دنبال توسعه هستیم  :wink: 
> 
> موفق باشی  :)


<span dir="ltr">hummm ...


this product would be good on bazaar! , for normal people , yes its good idea to have some application to made this integrated environment ( still believe that developing freesoftware with this idea is wrong ) , would be good at market ... the reason that community never seriously attempt to create this environment is that , that they have never felt it could be usefull .

but what we talk about is no related to a distro or company , some real control panel for all linux boxes , i am not sure if it were possible , or even if it were its better to use it but the shell itself , if you know it just for non hacker people i would agree with you :) 



we shall wait and see , i guess :) ;)</span>

----------


## ahm_shadi.NET

چرا . لینوکس هم آنتی ویروس داره . McAfee نسخه ای از آنتی ویروسش را برای لینوکس زده که می تونی در pack های نرم افزاری لینوکس پیدا کنی . 



> هیچ کس در دنیا وقت خودشو صرف نوشتن ویروس برای لینوکس نمیکند


من با این جمله مخالفم چون برای کل کل هم که شده برنامه نویسان زیادی برای خراب کردن لینوکس و امنیتش سعی در نوشتن ویروس و برنامه های هک می کنند *تا بگن لینوکس خیلی بهتر از ویندوز نیست* . :embr:

----------


## hosseinzadeh

> چرا . لینوکس هم آنتی ویروس داره . McAfee نسخه ای از آنتی ویروسش را برای لینوکس زده که می تونی در pack های نرم افزاری لینوکس پیدا کنی . 
> نقل قول:
> هیچ کس در دنیا وقت خودشو صرف نوشتن ویروس برای لینوکس نمیکند 
> 
> من با این جمله مخالفم چون برای کل کل هم که شده برنامه نویسان زیادی برای خراب کردن لینوکس و امنیتش سعی در نوشتن ویروس و برنامه های هک می کنند تا بگن لینوکس خیلی بهتر از ویندوز نیست .


بی خیال  این بحث شو.از ویندوز استفاده کن و حالشو ببر.به لینوکس هم فکر نکن!

----------


## a.toraby

من نمی دونم بخدا، این مفهوم open source  اینقدر سخته که بعضی ها نمی تونن بفهمن؟
من الان 2 ساله که فقط با لینوکس کار می کنم و یک سال هستش که فقط لینوکس روی سیستم من هست و هیچ مشکلی هم تا حالا نداشتم. اگه آدم سوادشو نداره دیگه تقصیر خودشه. مگه همه ما اولش با ویندوز هم مشکل نداشتیم. هر مشکلی پیش میومد می نداختیم تقصیر os ولی حالا می دونیم که خیلی از مشکلات رو خودمون ایجاد می کردیم.

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

البته مهاجرت به لینوکس این قدر ها هم ساده نیست. یک سری سخت افزارها هنوز در لینوکس پشتیبانی نمی شن ( مثل روتر ADSL ای که من ازش استفاده می کنم ) یا یک سری برنامه هایی که معادل مناسبی توی لینوکس ندارند ( مثل دیکشنری Longman که من از استفاده می کنم ) . من فکر می کنم هنوز برای مهاجرت به لینوکس اون هم برای کاربرهای خانگی و غیر حرفه ای ( که مهمترین ویژگی یک سیستم عامل براشون سادگی اون هست ) یه کم زود باشه ولی در آینده ی نزدیک این وضع تغییر خواهد کرد.

----------


## tux-world

لینوکس داره شرایطش رو بهتر می کنه
بلی هنوز زود هستش ولی یه چیزی که هست علم کاربری لینوکس کاران بیشتر میشه و اووقت هالی کار میکنن توزیع جنتو رو در نظر بگیرین

----------


## hosseinzadeh

> مثل روتر ADSL ای که من ازش استفاده می کنم


برادر مدل روتر چیه؟

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

Symphony ADSL Router SY3200U

----------


## hosseinzadeh

http://www.linuxquestions.org/questi...d.php?t=346053

----------


## Mohammad_Mnt

ممنون! ولی ... !؟



> Now the only thing to do is to write a driver ourselves

----------


## hosseinzadeh

> ممنون! ولی ... !؟


این دفعه که گذشت.ولی از دفعه ی بعد قبل از خرید سخت افزار ،از پشتیبانی اون توسط لینوکس مطمئن شوید.

----------


## jeus

من اصلا با لینوکس کار نکرده ام ولی میدونم که آزادی در لینوکس است آزادی در لینوکس است 
آیا تا به حال به این فکر کرده اید که مایکروسافت فقط یک تاجر است و شرکتی که فقط به فکر تجارت باشد هیچگاه نرم افزارهایش بهترین نیستند .
پایگاه داده بهتر از sql چیست ؟ oracle
واژه پرداز بهتر از word چیست ؟ corel
کنسول بازی بهتر از Xbox جیست ؟ playstation 3 
بهتر از iis  چیست ؟ my sql
و خیلی چیزهای دیکر
و بهتر از سیستم عامل windows ? خوب معلوم است linux

----------


## Asad.Safari

> پایگاه داده بهتر از sql چیست ؟ oracle
> واژه پرداز بهتر از word چیست ؟ corel
> کنسول بازی بهتر از Xbox جیست ؟ playstation 3 
> بهتر از iis  چیست ؟ my sql
> و خیلی چیزهای دیکر
> و بهتر از سیستم عامل windows ? خوب معلوم است linux



عزیز من متوجه هستی که داری چی میگی ؟؟؟

corel  از کی تا حالا واژه پرداز شده ؟؟؟

و فکر کنم منظورتون به جای my sql آپاچی بوده .

شما ها که این قدر دارین مایکروسافت ستیزی می کنید ! آیا تا به حال شده که از محصولات مایکروسافت استفاده نکنید ؟؟
من مطمئن هستم که شما در کنار لینوکس یه ویندوز هم نصب کرده اید .

آدم نمک نمی خوره نمکدون بشکنه .

حیف اون زحماتی که اونا میکشن .

شما که دم از Open Source میزنید , آیا حاضر هستید این کار رو خودتون انجامش بدید ؟؟
منظورم اینه که شما 30 خط برنامه مینویسید که دو تا عدد رو جمع بکنه و بعدش حاضر نیستید سورسش رو بیرون بدید ,  اما انتظار دارید که مایکروسافت بیاد سورس ویندوز ویستا رو بده دست شما ؟؟؟


موفق باشید

----------


## zfarhad2000

> آدم نمک نمی خوره نمکدون بشکنه .
> 
> حیف اون زحماتی که اونا میکشن .


این کار رو به خاطر خدا که انجام نداده پول گرفتن پول. چه نمکی چه نمکدونی.




> شما که دم از Open Source میزنید , آیا حاضر هستید این کار رو خودتون انجامش بدید ؟؟
> منظورم اینه که شما 30 خط برنامه مینویسید که دو تا عدد رو جمع بکنه و بعدش حاضر نیستید سورسش رو بیرون بدید , اما انتظار دارید که مایکروسافت بیاد سورس ویندوز ویستا رو بده دست شما ؟؟؟


مگه تویه دنیای OpenSource و لینوکس این کار رو نمی کنن؟ مگه سورس کد نرم افزارها رو در اختیار همه قرار نمی دن. این کار ماکروسافت یه دلیل داره اون هم اینه که انحصارطلبه می خواد فقط تکنولوژی در اختیار خودش باشه تا بتونه پول پارو بزنه. حتی یه زمان ادعا کرده بود که دابل کلیک اختراع خودشه و می خواست تویه این موضوع به این سادگی هم انحصارطلبی راه بندازه.

بهتره شما دلیل خودت رو بگی که چرا از ماکروسافت دفاع می کنی شاید ما هم از این به بعد اینکار رو کردیم؟

----------


## Inprise

کل کل و بحث بی مورد در تاپیک های قدیمی صرفا باعث قفل شدن اونها میشه .

----------

